# Ebay - Kuriositäten - Sammelthread [Teil 2]



## invincible (13. Februar 2009)

_Dieses Thema ist die Fortsetzung von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168736_




crannY schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300292138185
> 
> 
> Der Hinweis fuer Spezialkolleggas



Weltklasse!


----------



## $tealth (13. Februar 2009)

hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstendbinder (13. Februar 2009)

kein mtb, muss aber was besonderes sein, bei dem preis


----------



## Jumper 1 (13. Februar 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> kein mtb, muss aber was besonderes sein, bei dem preis



Echt unverschämt
Will 10 mio und Porto extra


Ich glaube ich bin besoffen und das um 22: 48
Da bietet einer 10 millionen
Ich gehe ins Bett und schlafe mein rausch aus


----------



## hai-nik (13. Februar 2009)

das scheint ja echt zu sein? nach ca. 40 gehts gleich auf 10000 ich habe mich in der hitze des gefechts auch mal vertippt und eine 0 zu viel eingegeben. habe sofort gebot zurückgezogen,kam aber keine reaktion von ebay. zum glück hat keiner mehr mitgeboten


----------



## Jumper 1 (13. Februar 2009)

Nein das sind 2 verschiedene Leute die so hoch geboten haben
Ok aus versehen 400.- eur,kann ich verstehen
Aber der erste 9.999.999.-eur
und der zweite 10.000.000.- eur
Das ist kein vertippen mehr


----------



## BOOZE (13. Februar 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> kein mtb, muss aber was besonderes sein, bei dem preis



Da wird sich aber einer umgucken, für so eine dumme Auktion, wenn Ebay die Verkaufsgebühren von 10000  fordert!


----------



## dkc-live (13. Februar 2009)




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-Gr-L-Alu-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Für Hot Chili gefertigt.......nie und nimmer!


----------



## 2Dirty (14. Februar 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Da wird sich aber einer umgucken, für so eine dumme Auktion, wenn Ebay die Verkaufsgebühren von 10000  fordert!




Wie dumm kann man sein xD Ich hoffe er bekommt wirklich Ebay Gebühren in dieser Höhe aufgebrummt


----------



## Jumper 1 (14. Februar 2009)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Wie dumm kann man sein xD Ich hoffe er bekommt wirklich Ebay Gebühren in dieser Höhe aufgebrummt



was kann der Verkäufer dafür
Ich glaube, wenn der das erst heute morgen  sieht,geht der wieder ins Bett ,weil er denkt,daß er noch träumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Dirty (14. Februar 2009)

Kann mich nicht vorstellen, dass "Echte" Käufer Geboten haben, sondern dass irgendwelche Fake Accounts vom Verkäufer oder Freunde sind um das Angebot zu pushen . Ob er ernsthaft damit rechnet, dass tatsächlich jemand normales mitbietet, ich hoffe nicht  Vielleicht wollte er auch mal ins Fernsehen mit so einer bekloppten Ebay Auktion^^ ins IBC hat er es schonmal geschafft...


----------



## Azrael2011 (14. Februar 2009)

tschja,..das ist der nachteil bei ebay das man nun die bewertungen bei bietern nicht mehr einsehen kann,kann mir durchaus vorstellen das die bewertungen eher negativ bei den beiden sind und sie holländisch sprechen*feix.

naja,..ebay,..wird immer bekloppter der laden*abwink


----------



## MadBrother (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Da würde sich doch eine Klage gegen den Scherzkecks rentieren....

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Azrael2011 (14. Februar 2009)

@madbrother

nich wirklich,ebay ist ungefähr so sicher wie ein sieb wasserdicht ist,ein "holländer" issn account mit irgendwelchen daten von irgendwelchen leuten welche so gar keine ahung haben das sie überhaupt einen besitzen bzw schon lange auf dem friedhof sind.
ausfindig machen kann man die brüder selten und zumeist weren solche summen eigentlich nur geboten um evtl betrügern das leben etwas schwerer zu machen,wegwerfaccounts eben.

lest einfach mal im sicherheitsforum von ebay,..da wird einem schon manchmal bisserl komisch bei.

http://community.ebay.de/forum/ebay/forum.jspa?forumID=5100


----------



## spengleschieber (14. Februar 2009)

unter 10.mio juckt es bei mir gar nicht...


_Achtung, Thema wurde auf Grund der Groesse geteilt. Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381718_


----------



## Jumper 1 (15. Februar 2009)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> unter 10.mio juckt es bei mir gar nicht...
> 
> 
> _Achtung, Thema wurde auf Grund der Groesse geteilt. Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381718_



Du hast die 19,90 eur Versandkosten vergessen
Das sind dan 10.000.019,90 eur
und das reicht dir nicht?
Damit ist noch nicht einmal der Papst drauf gefahren
weil sonst wäre noch teurer gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (15. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Moutenbike-ohne-Hinterreife_W0QQitemZ150326926854QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item150326926854&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
Moutenbike ohne Hinterreife


----------



## Azrael2011 (15. Februar 2009)

was macht der mit 3 hinterrädern wenn die bei allen 3 fehlen?*koppkratzt


----------



## Jumper 1 (15. Februar 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> was macht der mit 3 hinterrädern wenn die bei allen 3 fehlen?*koppkratzt



Mist war zu langsam 
habe das gleiche gedacht


----------



## HILLKILLER (15. Februar 2009)

Moderne Kunst mit inzinieren, ne Abschirmantenne bauen der was weiß ich, nen fetisch oder so *g*


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Februar 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/171383
rofl


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Februar 2009)

70 euro soll das ding mal neu gekostet haben?


----------



## Jumper 1 (18. Februar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> 70 euro soll das ding mal neu gekostet haben?



Shimano Listenpreise
Normal kostet zb das XTR Shadow 189.-
oder die XTR Kurbel über 500.-eur
Also das Saint Bashguard 70.- glaubhaft
Würde aber nicht bezahlen ,die Listenpreise von Shimano zahlt doch keiner


----------



## zonensatan (18. Februar 2009)

burn schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Moutenbike-ohne-Hinterreife_W0QQitemZ150326926854QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item150326926854&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> Moutenbike ohne Hinterreife



"Wer sich außkennt (...), der weiss auch bescheid"

Muahahaha!


----------



## fredeckbert (18. Februar 2009)

Vollverkleidung für Fahrrad


----------



## Hardtailpussy (18. Februar 2009)

Mal bei der UCI nachfragen, ob man Downhillrennen ohne Helm und Schoner fahren darf, wenn man so'n Ding am Rad hat??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fredeckbert (18. Februar 2009)




----------



## Hardtailpussy (18. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Sport-Sonnen...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


finde die Übersetzung des Anbieters ins deutsche hier teilweise sehr interessant...


----------



## Anto (19. Februar 2009)

Ist es doch auch 

_Von den Bergen bis zu den F(l)üssen......und alles, was dazwischen liegt!_


----------



## MadCyborg (19. Februar 2009)

Ich fand ja den "verstellbaren Gürtel für den Kopf" ganz gut...


----------



## stephan- (19. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...adsatz&psid2=9192,13368&lid=tnb32&sid=RDErect


Der Preis!


----------



## Jumper 1 (19. Februar 2009)

Geil das ding kostet NEU 3000.-
er will fürs gebrauchte 3500.-


----------



## farbenfroh (19. Februar 2009)

mich würde interessieren was der rahmen wiegt....



> *Der Rahmen ist gebraucht aber wurde laut Vorbesitzer und mir nicht in Bikeparks gefahren, sondern nur als *
> *"Showbike" im leichten Gelände bewegt.*



*hahahahhahaa
*


----------



## Jumper 1 (19. Februar 2009)

farbenfroh schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren was der rahmen wiegt....



5,4 kg laut Product special


----------



## Triturbo (20. Februar 2009)

Mountoinbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (20. Februar 2009)

> *"Showbike" im leichten Gelände*


Nette Umschreibung für Eisdielenposing...


----------



## Cuberius (21. Februar 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...adsatz&psid2=9192,13368&lid=tnb32&sid=RDErect
> 
> 
> Der Preis!



Wer ist Josh Bender?


----------



## Jumper 1 (21. Februar 2009)

Das ist er


----------



## Anto (21. Februar 2009)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Das ist er



Du meinst wohl das *war *er


----------



## saturno (21. Februar 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=172009


super geiles high end fully ein absolutes schnäppchen


----------



## Cuberius (21. Februar 2009)

@jumper:

Der Smiley sollte eigentlich meine Ironie darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (21. Februar 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=172009
> 
> 
> super geiles high end fully ein absolutes schnäppchen



Wer ist so blöd?


----------



## Jumper 1 (22. Februar 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> @jumper:
> 
> Der Smiley sollte eigentlich meine Ironie darstellen.



Nicht persönlich nehmen
Gibt noch andere die die Legende nicht kennen
Seine Sprünge sinds wert auch mal in den Nachrichten zu kommen
aber leider wird immer die Merkel bevorzugt und die kann nicht einmal ein Bunnyhop


----------



## Robma (22. Februar 2009)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Das ist er



witziger weise fährt er auch noch den rahmen, der etwas weiter oben bei ebay entdeckt wurde ^^

coole sache


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Februar 2009)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Seine Sprünge sinds wert auch mal in den Nachrichten zu kommen


...wenn er sie denn mal sauber landen würde.
Außerdem: Jackass kommt auch nicht in den Nachrichten.


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Februar 2009)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Das ist er


Der hat bei der Landung eben Pech gehabt, der Untergrund war so weich, das das Bike bei der Landung darin einsank und er deshalb stürzte.
Sollte man aber vorher bedenken, obwohl es bei solchen Aktionen eher schädlich ist zuviel darüber nachzudenken. 
Ich hoffe er hat eine gute Krankenversicherung.


----------



## Anto (22. Februar 2009)

Solche Sprünge werden generalstabsmäßig geplant und das sind absolute Könner, die sich vor der Kamera runterstürzen. Siehe Red Bull Rampage, da wurden auch die Abfahrten mit dem Hubschrauber abgeflogen, gefilmt, am Monitor berechnet und ausgewertet. Erst wenn alles 100%ig steht lassen sich die Fahrer auf das "Restrisiko" ein


----------



## farbenfroh (22. Februar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Solche Sprünge werden generalstabsmäßig geplant und das sind absolute Könner, die sich vor der Kamera runterstürzen. Siehe Red Bull Rampage, da wurden auch die Abfahrten mit dem Hubschrauber abgeflogen, gefilmt, am Monitor berechnet und ausgewertet. Erst wenn alles 100%ig steht lassen sich die Fahrer auf das "Restrisiko" ein


ich glaube nicht das bender seine sprünge abfliegt, filmt und am monitor berechnet...aber ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Jumper 1 (22. Februar 2009)

farbenfroh schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das bender seine sprünge abfliegt, filmt und am monitor berechnet...aber ich weiß es nicht.



Wird schon berechnet
Du kannst nicht 20m runter springen und dann ist die Feder zu weich


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2009)

*Moutenbike ohne Hinterreife* !
_"Wer sich außkennt mit Fahrrädern, der weiss auch bescheid,der........"_


----------



## stephan- (22. Februar 2009)

farbenfroh schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das bender seine sprünge abfliegt, filmt und am monitor berechnet...aber ich weiß es nicht.



Das wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. Das Ganze läuft eher nach dem Prinzip Trial and Error bzw. Versuch macht kluch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (22. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *Moutenbike ohne Hinterreife* !
> _"Wer sich außkennt mit Fahrrädern, der weiss auch bescheid,der........"_



Den hatten wir schon
Der probiert es immer noch zu verkaufen


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2009)

ups.......sorry !


----------



## Tipo Allegro (23. Februar 2009)

Verschiedene Lenk"räder"...

http://cgi.ebay.de/verschiedene-Len...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Februar 2009)

CUBE Stereo

Zitat. "....nur 5 mal gefahren...Laufleistung: 1200km..."

Also solche Beinpower will ich auch haben


----------



## farbenfroh (24. Februar 2009)

ich finde es lustig wie er oben fett in rot schreibt: *absolut NEUWERTIGES*
und unten als er dann die 1200 km erwähnt hat sagt er nurnoch: *FAST NEUWERTIG*
ja was jetzt?! *
*


----------



## daCat (24. Februar 2009)

...ihr macht euch gerade über ein Forenmitglied lustig . Hab das Stereo schon im Bikemarkt gesehen .

Felix


----------



## stephan- (24. Februar 2009)

Der hintere Reifen ist komplett runter, fast neuwertig, klar.

Ich wünsche ihm schonmal viel Spaß beim an die Wand hängen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Februar 2009)

daCat schrieb:


> ...ihr macht euch gerade über ein Forenmitglied lustig . Hab das Stereo schon im Bikemarkt gesehen .
> 
> Felix



Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht bei dem Bike, trotzdem unglücklich geschrieben


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Februar 2009)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k458/a3974/xtr-vorderrad-nabe-hb-m-970-32-loch.html 
8/9-fach kompatible Vorderradnabe 
Ja wie, gibts jetzt Allrad am MTB?? Kann ich jetzt 243 Gänge fahren? Geil, mit Rohloff währens sogar 378!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Februar 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k458/a3974/xtr-vorderrad-nabe-hb-m-970-32-loch.html
> 8/9-fach kompatible Vorderradnabe
> Ja wie, gibts jetzt Allrad am MTB?? Kann ich jetzt 243 Gänge fahren? Geil, mit Rohloff währens sogar 378!!



  geil,

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wo da die Kassette hingebaut wird, das Schaltwerk kann man zur Not bestimmt irgendwie an die Disc-Aufnahme friemeln


----------



## HILLKILLER (24. Februar 2009)

Vorallem Nabe für Felgenbremse mit Centerlock Scheibenbefestigung und dann noch Kassettenkompatibel...  Klasse!


----------



## mwulf (24. Februar 2009)

Und ich Dussel dachte ich mÃ¼sste 15 â¬ mehr ausgeben, jetzt geht an die Felgenbremsvariante auch ne Disk dran ... das ist vielseitig finde ich.


----------



## kailer (24. Februar 2009)

Hier gibt's eine 66 mit Spitzenkrone, engagierter Welle und 170mm Spielraum, ausserdem: FRÜHLING: eine Seite Luft, eine Seite Spule...

Hat ebay jetzt ein Übersetzungsfeature?


----------



## burn (24. Februar 2009)

das ist nun aber wirklich mal die haerte


----------



## HILLKILLER (24. Februar 2009)

Klasse, nicht ein Satz mit Sinn, ja die Schweizer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miche12345 (24. Februar 2009)

Ihr müsst aber auch bedenken das die Schweizer auch Fasching feiern.
Und ich glaub nicht das ihr nach einer durzechten nacht noch einen wirklich sinnvollen Satz zustande bringt.


----------



## Gepard (25. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tritt-in-den-Ars...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318
köstlich


----------



## Azrael2011 (25. Februar 2009)

seine anderen auktionen sind auch net schlecht*feix

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gar-nichts-Geschenk-fuer-jeden-Anlass_W0QQitemZ270348925620QQcmdZViewItemQQptZTotal_Verr%C3%BCcktes?hash=item270348925620&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.de/30min-Daumen-dru...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Gepard (25. Februar 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> seine anderen auktionen sind auch net schlecht*feix
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Gar-nichts-Gesch...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/30min-Daumen-dru...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
Ja und seine Modelleisenbahn verkauft er in Einzelteilen. Dufter Typ


----------



## Azrael2011 (25. Februar 2009)

> Ja und seine Modelleisenbahn verkauft er in Einzelteilen. Dufter Typ


 
der weiss wies geht*nick


----------



## Hardtailpussy (26. Februar 2009)

Wieviel "Gar Nichts" hat denn der Kerl?? ....und wo hat der das alles her???


----------



## O.Jemineh (26. Februar 2009)

Manche Leute stellen Fragen *lol 250376111767

Frage:  Hi! Sag mal was für eine Beininnenlänge hast Du? Also vom Boden bis zur verlängerung deines besten Stückes ;-) Kann mit den Maßen bisher nicht wirklich viel anfangen und brauche irgendein Maß, dass ich mit meinem vergleichen kann ;-)  Gruß 
Antwort:               Hallo, meine Maße vom Boden bis in den Schritt gemessen sind es bei mir ca 92 cm.Bis zum Besten Stück ist es noch ein bisschen weiter weil mal Hängt er und mal Steht er.Es soll ja Leute geben den geht das Ding bis zm Knie das ist ja dann auch wieder kein anhaltspunkt. Hoffe ich konnte helfen Gruß aus Dortmund Heinz


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Februar 2009)

Hardtailpussy schrieb:


> Wieviel "Gar Nichts" hat denn der Kerl?? ....und wo hat der das alles her???



Vom Girokonto, da hol ich das auch immer her, deswegen brauch ich seins nicht kaufen


----------



## saturno (27. Februar 2009)

ein absoluter schnapper 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-Felt-FR-100...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## EvilEvo (1. März 2009)

Fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (1. März 2009)

Glück gehabt...


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (1. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fahrrad-26-Z...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


igitt, igitt, igitt die eingespeichelten laufräder muss der aber doch vor dem verkauf putzen - oder ?


----------



## burn (1. März 2009)

_Hallo alle zusammen, hier Verkaufe ich meine Traum Fahrrad der mich nie im Stich gelassen hat._


herrlich


----------



## Gepard (1. März 2009)

seine Bewertungen sind auch "toll", zumindest 3 von den 5


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (1. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gebrauchtes-Scot...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


unglaublich was man innerhalb von 2 minuten findet --- wer auf dem bild den "defekt" findet darf dieses virtuelle  mit mir trinken ....


----------



## Deleted 83810 (1. März 2009)

Wer braucht schon eine Kette 

edit: Bild noch mal genauer angeguckt. Da ist doch eine. Aber wie...


----------



## fredeckbert (2. März 2009)

Hä? Ein einzelner Speichennippel?


----------



## Gepard (2. März 2009)

fredeckbert schrieb:


> Hä? Ein einzelner Speichennippel?


Und das bei nur 6,90  Versandkosten! Schäppsche!!! Oder wie die bei 9Live immer sagen: ZUGESCHLAGEN


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. März 2009)

fredeckbert schrieb:


> Hä? Ein einzelner Speichennippel?





Vorallem wird man mit Infos nur so überhäuft: "Sie bieten auf einen Speichennippel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (2. März 2009)

dumm isser ja nich,wenn er alle speichennippel los wird,dann noch die speichen einzeln,kann er sich vom porto nen schicken LRS kaufen*sinnier

...müsste man ebay melden wegen umgehen der provision*feix


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. März 2009)

Vorallem klasse, bei dem Benutzernamen hat der sich anscheinend auf Nippel und so spezialisiert


----------



## gerdi1 (2. März 2009)

und ob die Nippel neu oder gebraucht sind, schreibt er auch nicht


----------



## burn (2. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/damen-Fahrrad-sehr-stabil-mit-vorner-frontfederung_W0QQitemZ260368379646QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item260368379646&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


damen Fahrrad sehr stabil mit vorner frontfederung


----------



## HILLKILLER (3. März 2009)

Voll? Was soll uns das sagen, also ein Bike was vollgetankt ist, voll Luft oder einfach der Verkäufer voll ist. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-AMS100-VOLL...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1309


----------



## Deleted 5247 (3. März 2009)

Ob man dieses Teil auch während eines nuklearen Winters als Strahlenschutz nutzen kann?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wetterschutz-Fro...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtailpussy (4. März 2009)

Nö, aber bei 'nem 10m Drop hast Du - bei günstiger Thermik - bstimmt mindestestens 5 Sekunden Airtime...


----------



## mightyEx (4. März 2009)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ob man dieses Teil auch während eines nuklearen Winters als Strahlenschutz nutzen kann?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wetterschutz-Fro...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Kann ja aerodynamisch mit ner Schrankwand locker mithalten  .


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. März 2009)

Recht optimistisch oder doch etwas weltentrückt?


----------



## Büscherammler (5. März 2009)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ob man dieses Teil auch während eines nuklearen Winters als Strahlenschutz nutzen kann?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wetterschutz-Fro...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Du glaubst gar nicht wie dumm ich geschaut habe, als ich gestern jemand mit so einem Ding hab rumfahren sehen


----------



## mwulf (5. März 2009)

Der Typ auf dem Bild fährt ohne Schutzbleche, also kriegt er mindestens Nasse Füße und nasse Beine, warscheinlich schmoddert es ihm auch alles innen zu.


----------



## andre180 (6. März 2009)

....einfach porsche schriftzug aufkleben und schon bieten die leute wie verrückt. also wer noch einsteigen möchte und dieses 4999 EUR-bike ergattern möchte, hat jetzt noch die gelegenheit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270349546341


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2009)

Alleine die seltene Avid *Juisi 3*, der *Querdämpfer*, *Ritchy* Steuersatz und *Mainiac* Vorbau sind schon das Geld wert !


----------



## nun_der_chef (6. März 2009)

und dann noch Schimano XTR - was will man mehr....

fast übersehen:

Das Bike ist für *Männer *ab 180cm...


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. März 2009)

Bei sonen Sachen interessieren mich immer die Käufer 
Andere Gründe als zum rumposen gibt's doch gar nicht das zu kaufen...


----------



## wunderkiste (6. März 2009)

...ein echtes Quallitätserzeugniss:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Herrenfahrrad-Conquest-Performens-drei-Gang-Schimano_W0QQitemZ260370542570QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item260370542570&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (6. März 2009)

andre180 schrieb:


> ....einfach porsche schriftzug aufkleben und schon bieten die leute wie verrückt. also wer noch einsteigen möchte und dieses 4999 EUR-bike ergattern möchte, hat jetzt noch die gelegenheit:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270349546341






Jeden morgen steht ein dummer auf. Bei dieser Auktion haben sich wohl einige dumme zusammengetan. Wie kann man für so einen Haufen Schrott nur so viel Kohle zahlen?


----------



## mwulf (6. März 2009)

Also ich würde es nicht kaufen, am 25.2. wog es ca. 10 kg und am 4.3. schon ca. 13 kg ... es scheint also noch in der Wachstumsphase zu sein.


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> ... Wie kann man für so einen Haufen Schrott nur so viel Kohle zahlen?



ob die käufer wirklich zahlen, wird sich rausstellen. leider werden wir es nicht erfahren. als verkäufer hätte ich bei der gebotshöhe schon ein ganz schlechtes gefühl.


----------



## Medor (6. März 2009)

k kein ebay.
nichts fuer kinder!
aber trotzdem lustig:

http://youporn.com/watch/81496/dildo-bike/

wer nicht runterscrollt kriegt auch nicht zu viel nackte haut zu sehen


----------



## Azrael2011 (6. März 2009)

> Recht optimistisch oder doch etwas weltentrÃ¼ckt?


 
weltentrÃ¼ckt,..ich habe nÃ¤mlich einfach mal gefragt ob der preis von 279â¬ fÃ¼r ein xtr schaltwerk korrekt ist.

das war die antwort:



> Hallo XXXXXX
> 
> Guten Tag XXXXXXX,
> 
> ...


 
tschja...


----------



## oxymoron7 (6. März 2009)

Heftige Sache, Azrael2011 . Hast du den mal zurückgeschrieben?


----------



## eXc3lent (6. März 2009)

Der Preis für das XTR ist schon heftig. Das bekommt man in jedem anderem Bikeshop günstiger.


----------



## Azrael2011 (6. März 2009)

> Heftige Sache, Azrael2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
jo,das ein schaltwerk um die 90-100 rum kostet und das man fÃ¼r 279â¬ schon ne xtr kurbel bekommt.
dann kam keine antwort mehr bisher.
denke mal er hat die nur drinne damit der shop voller wird bzw wirkt,der weiss schon das bei dem preis keiner kauft.

in seinem shop hat er die xt-kurbel auch fÃ¼r 279,- drin stehen.


----------



## wurstendbinder (7. März 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> ...ein echtes Quallitätserzeugniss:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Herrenfahrrad-Conquest-Performens-drei-Gang-Schimano_W0QQitemZ260370542570QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item260370542570&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



meine freundin hat n conquest 26" atb vom praktiker als stadtrad (sie hat noch zwei bessere mtbs von scott und giant die sie fast nie benutzt). steht schon seit über 5 jahren immer draußen im regen und ist nich kaputt zu bekommen. und dass für schlappe 99 neupreis.
längere strecken als 2km sind aber damit echt die hölle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (7. März 2009)

andre180 schrieb:


> ....einfach porsche schriftzug aufkleben und schon bieten die leute wie verrückt. also wer noch einsteigen möchte und dieses 4999 EUR-bike ergattern möchte, hat jetzt noch die gelegenheit:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270349546341



Wer ist denn so bekloppt?


----------



## Escobar78 (7. März 2009)

Unglaublich der Preis.
Wie kann man sich so verarschen lassen


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. März 2009)

wa sist das eigentlich für ein bike?,..votec und storck haben da mal was mit porsche gemacht,das ist es aber defintiv nicht.*koppkratz

bemerkenswert ist das die vordere scheibe wohl kleiner als die hintere ist.

nachtrag:

und das ist sein pushaccount:
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidderProfile&mode=1&item=270349546341&aid=o***a&eu=NjfPP0FIBG4bsF0ujjoEnp%2B5l%2F4Vc5HJ&view=NONE&ssPageName=PageBidderProfileViewBids_None_ViewLink

was andere auch schon gemerkt haben*feix...denke nicht das das bike bezahlt wird

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...iid=270349546341&sspagename=VIP:feedback:2:de


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. März 2009)

andre180 schrieb:


> ....einfach porsche schriftzug aufkleben und schon bieten die leute wie verrückt. also wer noch einsteigen möchte und dieses 4999 EUR-bike ergattern möchte, hat jetzt noch die gelegenheit:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270349546341



Das um so ei9nen Preis zu verkaufen grenzt am schweren Betrug, weil 4999.- hat das nie gekostet. Das Bike ist meiner Meinung keine 500.- wert! Den Käufer kann man ja auch leider keine Nachricht schreiben weil die Ar***löcher bei E-Bay das so geändert haben das man mit den Käufer nicht Kontakt aufnehmen kann, früher ging das.


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. März 2009)

HA!

er hat das bike zusammengestöpselt!!
hier kommt die HR bremse her:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170300049402

vorne:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310118815511

schaltwerk hat er auch irgendwo in seinen bewertungen drinne.
ich habe den käufer mal kontaktiert und ihm den link hierher geschickt.

nachtrag:

das ist übrigens sein pushaccount,bemerkenswert wie ebay versucht die namen zu verschleiern*koppschüttel

http://myworld.ebay.de/28jacko75

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=28jacko75&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true&seeallfeedback=Alle%20Bewertungen%20aufrufen


sodele,da ich ebay so gar nicht traue das die mail auch den käufer erreicht,war ich mal so frei nen fred im sicherheitsforum zu erstellen.
irgendwie ist es ne sauerei wen SO über den tisch ziehen zu wollen,..egal ob der käufer nu ahnung von der materie hat oder nicht,..letzteres trifft in dem fall wohl zu.


----------



## Henny81 (7. März 2009)

angebot pushen hin oder her aber der käufer ders letztendlich gekauft hat is doch trotzdem nen idiot wenn er da mitgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxymoron7 (7. März 2009)

Das hier ist auch ein hartes "Downhill MTB Mountainbike":


> Shimano RevoShift 18 Gang
> inkl. Fahrradständer, Kunststoff Schutzbleche
> Stahl Rahmen mit YH 400E vollgefedert
> Shimano Tourney 42t Umwerfer,
> ...


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. März 2009)

> is doch trotzdem nen idiot wenn er da mitgeht


 
sicherlich,so richtig "nachgedacht" hat er das nicht,...gier frisst hirn halt.



> angebot pushen hin oder her


pushen ist die beste möglichkeit seinen ebayaccount ins nirvana zu senden.
desweiteren ist das bike aus einzelteilen "zusammengestückelt",das teil kam sicherlich nicht unter offizieller bezeichnung "porsche bike" in den handel,kann ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen da ich so null darüber gefunden habe.

also,..evtl .markenrechtsverletzung bzw der artikel ist NICHT so wie beschrieben.

ergo,..kauf ist nichtig im grunde.

und egal ob der bursche nun zu dämlich war um den beschiss zu checken,aufklären und helfen sollte man immer,man kann nämlich auch selber mal auf die nase fallen.


----------



## Cuberius (7. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> wa sist das eigentlich für ein bike?,..votec und storck haben da mal was mit porsche gemacht,das ist es aber defintiv nicht.*koppkratz
> 
> bemerkenswert ist das die vordere scheibe wohl kleiner als die hintere ist.
> 
> ...



Er hat auch schon ein "Cannondale" verkauft, zwar mit HS33 und ner Votec-Gabel, aber irgendwie sieht mir das nicht nach Cannondale aus.


----------



## Henny81 (7. März 2009)

such mal nach super v, das is schon nen cannondale


----------



## decolocsta (7. März 2009)

das ist ein Cannondale, eins der ersten Fullys.


Das Porsche hat echt einer für 3800 Euro gekauft, wtf??????


----------



## Hubschraubär (7. März 2009)

Wenn man will kann man den Gewinner einer Auktion schon noch erkennen und auch anschreiben.
http://cgi6.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=15&rdir=0&sort=13&rows=50&userid=hummel.0163


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (7. März 2009)

auf dier seite :
http://www.porsche-bikes.com/default.aspx?site=Galery

stehen die porsche bikes die es gibtr und gab ..... irgendwie find ich das ebay teil da nicht.....-> arglistige täuschung?


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. März 2009)

> ..... irgendwie find ich das ebay teil da nicht.....-> arglistige täuschung?


 
hab auch wie blöde gesucht,nix gefunden,....wenns echt nur ein aufkleber ist,isses ne markenrechtsverletzung,ne raubkopie quasi.


----------



## Henny81 (7. März 2009)

google spuckt aber auch garnix aus und ne speed bezeichnung hat porsche auch nirgens, sollte man den betroffenen mal nen kleinen tip geben obwohl ich nicht glaube das der verkäufer irgendwas macht wenn er da schon selbst den preis hochtreibt


edit

gibt von fuji nen bike was etwas ähnlichkeit hat aber so richtig isses das auch nich, nennt sich discovery das ding allerdings is das nen modell von 2002

edit2

ok von peugeot gibts bikes die sehen dem noch ähnlicher


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. März 2009)

naja,..mehr als über ebay ne mail schicken,nen fred im sicherheitsforum erstellen wo ich mich nun mit irgendwelchen pfosten rumärgern muss welche denken ich wäre ein fakeaccount,kann man nu auch net machen.

irgendwann wird auch mir meine zeit zu schade für blödsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hubschraubär (7. März 2009)

Ebayforum macht allgemein keinen Sinn. Da sind doch grösstenteils hauptberufliche Vollspacken unterwegs...gelangweilte Hausfrauen usw.


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. März 2009)

@hubschraubär

joa,..irgendwie ist das sicherheitsforum leicht paranoid geworden stelle ich fest,mir scheint man wohl zu unterstellen ich wäre ein fakeaccount irgendeines händlers oder würde irgendner ebaysekte angehören,...hab mir scho käffchen gemacht*koppschüttel

achja,..n feigling bin ich auch noch,weiss allerdings noch immer nich was der kerl eigentlich will.

ich werd zu alt für son scheiss*seufz


----------



## Hubschraubär (7. März 2009)

Ich hab das dort gelesen - und es bestätigt sich was ich schon immer sage - Ebay macht krank ... so oder so


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. März 2009)

> Ebay macht krank ... so oder so


 
irgendwie,..jo
vor allem,..der käufer reagiert net,..also,..denke ist genug getan damit,soll er zusehen wie er zurecht kommt*abwink


----------



## mwulf (7. März 2009)

Ich denke, das es von ca. 2002 sein müsste, das Ghost FSP 1800 oder die Univega Ram serie haben auch dieses gebogene Rohr drinnen.


----------



## Henny81 (7. März 2009)

scheint son chinateil zu sein,von hai bike gibts da auch 2 die so aussehen nen score und nen pressure aber mit sicherheit kein porsche^^


----------



## mwulf (7. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> irgendwie,..jo
> vor allem,..der käufer reagiert net,..also,..denke ist genug getan damit,soll er zusehen wie er zurecht kommt*abwink



Haha.


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. März 2009)

er hat seine bewertung ergänzt,mehr nicht,leider keine reaktion auf die mails die er bekam.

denn der pushaccount hat ein gebot höher abgegeben als das höchste des käufers,dieses dann aber zurückgezogen.

der kaufvertrag kommt also nicht zustande wenn der käufer nicht will und das er ne anzeige gemacht hat?,..glaube ich nicht wirklich,was will er denn anzeigen?...pushen?.

ich befürchte fast er glaubt noch immer das wäre ein "porsche-bike" und will nur nicht den vollen preis bezahlen den er selber als sein höchstgebot angab.

damit hat der pusher die obergrenze ausgelotet und dann war auktion vorbei.



> o***a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stephan- (7. März 2009)

Viel witziger wäre es, den Typen an Porsche zu verpfeifen und zu hoffen, dass er von denen richtig zur Kasse gebeten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (7. März 2009)

eBay wird ihn doch auch erstmal laufen lassen und lieber die 8% Provision einstreichen


----------



## Henny81 (7. März 2009)

soller doch das hier kaufen das ist immerhin nen deutsches markenfabrikat und paar tausend kilometer kanner auch noch damit fahren

obwohl der ebayname des verkäufers irgendwie verdächtig ist


----------



## sylantkilla (7. März 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> Viel witziger wäre es, den Typen an Porsche zu verpfeifen und zu hoffen, dass er von denen richtig zur Kasse gebeten wird.




wie - hat das noch keiner gemacht?????


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. März 2009)

> wie - hat das noch keiner gemacht?????


 
türlich,..gehörte doch abgearbeitet,standardprozedur*abwink
bzw habe ich mal ne mail mit dem link zur auktion geschickt und angefragt wann dieses bike denn hergestellt wurde.
denn auch wenn man nix im netz drüber gefunden hat,evtl doch ein porsche,..ne geheime,ultrateure sonderedition?

weiss man ja nich*unk

wenns doch kein porsche ist,werden die sich schon beim VK beschweren denke ich.


----------



## kylogos (7. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> bzw habe ich mal ne mail mit dem link zur auktion geschickt und angefragt wann dieses bike denn hergestellt wurde.



Du bist ein schlechter Mensch!


----------



## oxymoron7 (7. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> türlich,..gehörte doch abgearbeitet,standardprozedur*abwink
> bzw habe ich mal ne mail mit dem link zur auktion geschickt und angefragt wann dieses bike denn hergestellt wurde.
> denn auch wenn man nix im netz drüber gefunden hat,evtl doch ein porsche,..ne geheime,ultrateure sonderedition?
> 
> ...



coole sache .
hatt der kerl mit dem 270 euro schaltwerk mal geantwortet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2009)

das tekkingrad ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.
ich hoffe morgen scheint die sonne, dann gehe ich mal los und fotografiere irgendwelche angeschlossenen bikes und stelle sie bei ebay rein.


----------



## mwulf (7. März 2009)

Aber dann mit Selbstabholung und incl. Straßenlaterne.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. März 2009)

Wenn du die Auktion gewonnen hast bekommst du einen Polzenschneider  mit der Adresse wo das Rad steht!


----------



## Meisi (8. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Wenn du die Auktion gewonnen hast bekommst du einen Polzenschneider  mit der Adresse wo das Rad steht!



Du Pursche,du.


----------



## oxymoron7 (8. März 2009)

> ich verkaufe hier meine Aldi Trecking Rad. Demnach deutsches Markenfabrikat.


that made my day


----------



## Azrael2011 (8. März 2009)

aldi nord oder süd??,..da gibts gravierende unterschiede!!


----------



## Henny81 (8. März 2009)

ob man  hier sicher sein kann das man den ramen auch wirklich bekommt?

der erste teil vom text in gescheitem deutsch und dann der zusatz unten drunter... irgendwie auch nicht ganz koscher



edit

aber hier kann man wohl nichts falsch machen


----------



## Gepard (9. März 2009)

Ich war so blöd für mein Nokia handy 4,-  zu investieren, da die Schale gebrochen war. Dachte, ok bei 4,-  wird schon nix kaputt sein. Hab das hier gekauft :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cover-Nokia-1110-1110i-1112-Silber-Handycover-Schale_W0QQitemZ180330358043QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHandy_Zubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item180330358043&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
Man beachte: Hohe passgenauigkeit - kompatibel mit Original - Fazit : 
Das Teil hat 1 mm Luft zum Rest des Handys, schick ich zurück (aus Prinzip, auch wenns nur 4,-  sind) - Auf Ebay gibts 99 % NUR NOCH SCHROTT


----------



## Titanwade (9. März 2009)

"Super Schnäppchen" und "absolut neuwertig". Das Ritzelpaket und der abgesplitterte Lack sagen da was anders. 

Marin MTB Bike Stevens Scout Fully ROCK Shox Neuwertig


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. März 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> "Super Schnäppchen" und "absolut neuwertig". Das Ritzelpaket und der abgesplitterte Lack sagen da was anders.
> 
> Marin MTB Bike Stevens Scout Fully ROCK Shox Neuwertig



oO wie kommt er denn auf den Neupreis von 1800?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freibeuter (9. März 2009)

geiler finde ich: 

"Die Griffe sind von Scout und ich habe mehrere Aufkleber auf dem Bike die das Design noch außergewöhnlicher macht.(z.B. Stevens u.s.w.)"


----------



## mwulf (9. März 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> oO wie kommt er denn auf den Neupreis von 1800â¬?



Evtl. wenn man noch in DM gerechnet hat / den Listenpreis bezahlt hat.


----------



## Azrael2011 (10. März 2009)

tschja,..das porsche-bike wechselt nun wohl doch in einzelteilen den besitzer,denke da braucht jemand knete für die provision.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270356188595&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=017

mal schaun,4 sachen von ihm will ich ja scho haben,freu mich schon auf die bewertungsorgie


----------



## Deleted 5247 (10. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> tschja,..das porsche-bike wechselt nun wohl doch in einzelteilen den besitzer,denke da braucht jemand knete für die provision.



Wenn sich beide Beteiligten geeinigt haben, erhält der Verkäufer eine Gutschrift der Verkaufsprovision: http://pages.ebay.de/help/sell/credits.html


----------



## Steppy1974 (10. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> tschja,..das porsche-bike wechselt nun wohl doch in einzelteilen den besitzer,denke da braucht jemand knete für die provision.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270356188595&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=017
> 
> mal schaun,4 sachen von ihm will ich ja scho haben,freu mich schon auf die bewertungsorgie




Na Super 
Die Bewertungskomentare sind von E-Bääh gelöscht worden .
Da läßt man wieder einen laufen !!


----------



## Azrael2011 (10. März 2009)

> Die Bewertungskomentare sind von E-Bääh gelöscht worden .


 
jep,..weil "betrüger" drin stand,das ist das problem,man kann den namen des pushaccounts in der bewertung nennen,alles,...aber niemals wen betrüger nennen.
das ist wohl ein pärchen,sie hat den jacko account,er die hummel,sie verkauft immo die cds und dvd`s die hummel vor kurzem ersteigerte.

egal,..4-6 artikel bekomme ich,die bewertungen werden sofort tiefrot.
immerhin nannte er mich ja "pisser" inner email als ich mal versuchte ihm auf den zahn zu fühlen.

nehm ich ja nu persönlich und auch sportlich,..so gehts ja nun nich*find

porsche ist nun übrigens an der auktion dran,die wollen erstmal checken was das fürn bike ist.vom ersten hinsehen kannte der bursche in der zuständigen abteilung das ding nämlich nicht.

*hachz*...ebay ist wien krimi,..lieb ich ja im urlaub*zugeb


----------



## Hubschraubär (10. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> jep,..weil "betrüger" drin stand,das ist das problem,man kann den namen des pushaccounts in der bewertung nennen,alles,...aber niemals wen betrüger nennen.
> das ist wohl ein pärchen,sie hat den jacko account,er die hummel,sie verkauft immo die cds und dvd`s die hummel vor kurzem ersteigerte.
> 
> egal,..4-6 artikel bekomme ich,die bewertungen werden sofort tiefrot.
> ...



Wenn Porsche da wirklich was unternimmt weil das Teil  ein Fake war, dann könnte es für den Kleinen evtl. teuer werden. So Markenrechtssachen zahlt man nicht gerade aus der Portokasse ...

Wenn der Typ mit Beleidigungen kommt, würde ich hier eher den Rechtsweg empfehlen. Das ist allerdings mit etwas Aufwand verbunden.

Rachekäufe mit dann entsprechenden Bewertungen sind ja laut Ebayregeln auch nicht zulässig und werden auf Antrag genauso entfernt. Wenn dann sollte der Käufer schon eine andere Person mit einem Account der mit dir nicht in Verbindung zu bringen ist und die Bewertung natürlich auch sachlich und gerechtfertigt sein.


----------



## Azrael2011 (10. März 2009)

meine bewertung wird selbstverständlich sachlich sein*schwör,..denn immerhin hat jacko ja auch bei dem trikot von mainz o5 geboten!,geht ja nun gar nicht.

ich könnt natürlich auch mit nem anderen...

beleidigt hat er mich erst nach meinen geboten,denn die sachen sind ja schon schick,möchte ich ja schon gerne haben


----------



## Steppy1974 (10. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> jep,..weil "betrüger" drin stand,das ist das problem,man kann den namen des pushaccounts in der bewertung nennen,alles,...aber niemals wen betrüger nennen.
> das ist wohl ein pärchen,sie hat den jacko account,er die hummel,sie verkauft immo die cds und dvd`s die hummel vor kurzem ersteigerte.
> 
> egal,..4-6 artikel bekomme ich,die bewertungen werden sofort tiefrot.
> ...





Na hoffentlich bekommt der Junge von Porsche einen auf den Pelz gebrannt!!!
Na dann viel Glück bei den Auktionen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxymoron7 (10. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> immerhin nannte er mich ja "pisser" inner email als ich mal versuchte ihm auf den zahn zu fühlen.


hart  
was hast du denn geschrieben, dass der dich beleidigt?


----------



## Azrael2011 (10. März 2009)

ich habe ihm das hier geschickt:

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.d...eName=PageBidderProfileViewBids_None_ViewLink

jacko hat 93% aktivität beim hummel,11 gebotsrücknahmen etc..

dann halt noch den fakt das jacko es wohl nicht sonderlich weit zu ihm hat weil er sämtliche dvd`s verscherbelt die hummel so mühevoll ersteigert hat*seufz

fand er nicht sooo dolle,
dann wollte er in einem etwas höflicheren ton das ich meine gebote zurückziehe,auf die idee mich einfach zu kicken,kam er allerdings noch nicht*schulterzuck


----------



## oxymoron7 (10. März 2009)

Ob der typ wohl hier im forum ist


----------



## oxymoron7 (10. März 2009)

Der hier würde doch passen:



Hummel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr euch die Beine rasiert und wenn ja, wie. Also womit und ob nur die Unterschenkel oder auch die Oberschenkel....
> 
> ...


----------



## DK Henning (10. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Vobau-Re...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## oxymoron7 (10. März 2009)

hatten wir schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. März 2009)

Bei den werden wohl auch bald die 8er klicken! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130292605201


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

> Bei den werden wohl auch bald die 8er klicken!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=130292605201


 
*hust,..gabs/gibts die dinger frei zu kaufen????


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. März 2009)

Nein eben nicht! Es wurden alle verschrottet. Nur eines(oder zwei) wurden bei einen Worldcup gestohlen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

> nur eines(oder zwei) wurden bei einen worldcup gestohlen.


 
autsch!!!!!


----------



## Triturbo (11. März 2009)

In dem ein oder anderen Laden steht auch noch eins rum.


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

ja wasn nu?,..wurden se verkauft oder nicht?,..die hondadinger?


----------



## Triturbo (11. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> ja wasn nu?,..wurden se verkauft oder nicht?,..die hondadinger?



Nein, verkauft wurden sie auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. März 2009)

Es wurde sicher nie eines verkauft. In welche Läden soll eins herumstehen? Wenn man bedenkt das die angeblich eines 70000.- Euroen gekostet haben soll( Honda intern natürlich)?


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. März 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> [imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/thumbs/honda02.jpg[/imgl]Das Dirt Magazin interviewte Martin Whiteley, den G Cross Honda Team Direktor, über Hintergründe des Honda Rückzuges aus dem DH Weltcup. Wer sich für die Hintergründe interessiert sollte sich das Interview durchlesen.
> 
> "_Es wird nirgends Honda Bikes zu kaufen geben. Alle Team-Bikes gehen zurück nach Japan und werden dort entsprechend der HRC-Vorschriften für Prototypen verschrottet_"
> 
> Interview Martin Whitely



geposted hier

Wäre echt interessant zu wissen, ob er das bike überhaupt besitzt und wenn ja wie daran kam 

Edit: sieht ein bisschen anders aus, ist es überhaupt das gleiche? Oo
Edit2: liegt wohl daran, das die Getriebebox fehlt...


----------



## norma-jean (11. März 2009)

ohja die honda-bikes, aber wie kommt denn bitte son teil zu ebay? die wurden doch nahezu alle verschrottet...würd gerne mal die geschichte hinter dem bike kennen..frage mich wo das sagenumwogene getriebe ist?!? wenns wirklich eines der angeblich geklauten bikes is dann aua aua aua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (11. März 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> geposted hier
> 
> Wäre echt interessant zu wissen, ob er das bike überhaupt besitzt und wenn ja wie daran kam
> 
> ...



Wurde in dem obigen Fred auch erwähnt, dass das Bike ohne Getriebebox gestohlen wurde, weil sie zu dem Zeitpunkt ausgebaut war...

2 + 2 = ?


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

Da das Bike  angeblich in einem neuwertigem Zustand ist, und sich der Verkäufer nach einigen Angaben nicht damit Auskennt, scheint es tatsächlich von einem Laster gefallen zu sein . 
Fragt den doch mal bitte, wie er an das Bike gekommen ist (ich hab' keinen eBay account.)

*
**Hier der Artikel über die gestohlenen DH-Bikes von Honda:

*


> The week started terribly for the team on Wednesday night when the two RN01 race bikes for riders Matti Lehikoinen and Greg Minnaar were stolen from a team vehicle, but* fortunately this was without the technically innovate gear boxes*, thus making the bikes useless to the thieves or anyone else.


http://world.honda.com/MTB/2005/u02germany/race/

Tatsächlich wurden 2 Bikes *OHNE GETRIEBEBOX *gestohlen


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

ich frag den scho die ganze zeit

ebay hat nun die auktion gesichert falls er sie rausnimmt,also,..stoppen tun se nicht aber sie beobachten.
jesses,..DAS wärn ding wenn das eines der geklauten wäre!

eben hat er die auktion gecancelt,macht aber nix,daten sind gesichert.


----------



## sylantkilla (11. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> ich frag den scho die ganze zeit
> 
> ebay hat nun die auktion gesichert falls er sie rausnimmt,also,..stoppen tun se nicht aber sie beobachten.
> jesses,..DAS wärn ding wenn das eines der geklauten wäre!
> ...




Haste das etwa noch nicht an Honda gemeldet?
In diesem Fall scheint das je relativ sicher ne interessante Sache für Team Honda zu sein.....

*Änderung - Und ne FETTE Belohnung wäre ja sicher auch dabei drin ;-)


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

> Haste das etwa noch nicht an Hoda gemeldet?


 
schon vor 30 minuten,war aber nur ein pförtner da,habe dann ne mail geschrieben.
wäre ja echt ein ding wenn es son teil wäre und ne belohnung raushopsen würde,..dann freut sich sicher son hannibal

cool war allerdings seine antwort auf meine fragemail ob er denn weiß was er da anbieten würde,..ich zitiere:



> Hallo XXXXXXXX,
> 
> 
> Danke für die Info, habe mich vorher informiert.
> lg


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. März 2009)

Ansonsten hat er nur irgendwelches Modellautozeugs und Fotozubehör verkauft. 
Erinnert irgendwie an die gehackten accounts von vor ein paar Monaten, nur dass das damals alles professioneller war...

edit: anscheinend doch nicht


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=69255&pagenum=1#commentid1632475

Damit wir international berühmt werden 

Die belohnung wird dann aber an mtb-news gespendet, oder?

EDIT:  Hab' Greg Minaar eine eMail geschickt, mal schaun, ob er antwortet:


> Hello,
> 
> In the german mountain bike forum IBC (www.mtb-news.de), there is a thread about interesting eBay offers. Some are funny, some are dumb, some are bizarre.
> Today, someone found a really interesting offer.
> ...


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

Hannibal gebührt die ehre


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> Hannibal gebührt die ehre


Selbstverständlich. 
Geile Sache, Hannibal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

irgendwie tut mir der arme kerl ja scho fast leid,der KANN gar nicht gewusst haben was er da einstellt*seufz


----------



## sylantkilla (11. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> irgendwie tut mir der arme kerl ja scho fast leid,der KANN gar nicht gewusst haben was er da einstellt*seufz




Warum sollte er das nicht gewusst haben können?
Ich will ihm das jetzt ja nichts unterstellen - aber vielleicht meinte er ja das genug gras über die sache gewachsen ist...


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

Interessantes, wahrscheinlich völlig belangloses detail: 






Links ausschnitt von Minaar's bike bei dem rennen, vor dem das Bike gestohlen worden ist (auf einem Ersatzbike), rechts ein detail vom eBay-Bike.


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> Warum sollte er das nicht gewusst haben können?
> Ich will ihm das jetzt ja nichts unterstellen - aber vielleicht meinte er ja das genug gras über die sache gewachsen ist...


Also entweder gehôrt der Kerl für seine Dummheit bestraft, oder für seine Dicken Eier belohnt...


----------



## mightyEx (11. März 2009)

Sieht auch nicht unbedingt nach ner Fotomontage aus, wo man den Anschein nach einer gefakten/gehackten Auktion haben könnte. Bilder sehen ziemlich authentisch aus.


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

sodele,..habe eben mit dem typen telefoniert.

das ist ein trödelhändler aus ffm welcher das bike aus ner zwangräumung hat.
wurde halt ne wohung zwangsgeräumt,das bike lag da im keller und er nahms halt mit,..dann lag das ding bei ihm ein jahr im keller.
er wollte es schon wechwerfen,googelte dann nach "honda" uind "mountainbike",sah die normalen pics und berichte,dachte sich nix bei und stellte es bei ebay rein.

und nun sitzt er zuhause,telefoniert erstmal morgen mit dem GV um sich abzusichern und dann mal schaun was passiert.

kinners,..sachen gibts!!*koppschüttel

nachtrag:

dem gehn die nerven auf grundeis,..der wusste echt nicht was er da ein jahr lang im keller hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

Wegen meiner Verschwörungstheorie mit den Sponsorenaufklebern nochmal.
Auf fast allen Fotos vom Honda RN-1 ist nur der  G-Cross Schriftzug auf diesem Schmutzfang oder was das auch immer ist, zu sehen. 
Auf dem bike auf eBay sind noch weitere Sponsorenaufkleber zu sehen, z.B. von Fox und G-SHock.
Das ist jetzt zwar weit hergeholt, aber man könnte doch annehmen, dass eben das Bike für rennen mehr Sponsorenschriftzüge hat als die Präsentationsbikes, oder? 
Auf dem ersatzbike, auf dem Minaar das rennen gefahren ist, da ja sein reguläres bike weg war, war auch nur der G-Cross schriftzug zu sehen.


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> dem gehn die nerven auf grundeis,..der wusste echt nicht was er da ein jahr lang im keller hat


Krasse Sache.

Ich wohn' in Frankfurt, ich könnt's abholen, zum verschrotten, versteht sich....  Kannste ja mal erwähnen, dass es da so einen Jungen gibt, der gerne damit angeben möchte, Minaar's bike an der wand hängen zu haben


----------



## sylantkilla (11. März 2009)

Da sieht man mal was für Schätze in deutschen Kellern lagern....
Aber der Typ weiß hoffentlicht noch von wem das Bike kommt - dann könnte er eventuell doch noch ein bisschen Geld damit machen - allerdings eher mit ner Belohnung durch Honda wegen Hinweisen auf den/die Täter.
Das alles mal vorrausgesetzt er kann belegen woher das Bike stammt und Honda geht nicht ihm an die Gurgel wegen Diebstahl...

Auf jeden Fall will ich nicht in seiner Haut stecken - das könnte jetzt glimpflich ausgehen aber mit etwas pech auch eine recht negative Entwicklung nehmen...


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. März 2009)

Ja, aber vorallem hat er jetzt so oder so bestimmt ne Menge Stress am Hals...

(Am Ende kommt die Story noch auf die News-seite   )

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

Wer würde sowas erstmal lange im keller rumliegen lassen, bevor man sich über das bike informiert? Das ist doch das erste was man macht, oder?!


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

> Aber der Typ weiß hoffentlicht noch von wem das Bike kommt - dann könnte er eventuell doch noch ein bisschen Geld damit machen - allerdings eher mit ner Belohnung durch Honda wegen Hinweisen auf den/die Täter.


 
jep,..der gerichtsvollzieher weiss das ja,da sichert er sich morgen ab.
morgen gleich mal honda kontakten und mal schaun ob man leichen fleddern kann*feix

immerhin hats hannibal entdeckt,also gehört die leber IHM!



> Das ist doch das erste was man macht, oder?!


 
für dich,für mich evtl,..für ihn wars ein komisches rad was noch netmal besonders gut aussah und wo die pedale fehlten


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

Ich mach dir dann mal das erste angebot, hannibal... biete 10 Euro.  
Nein, ernsthaft, sehr, sehr geile aktion, hannibal und Azrael2011!


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

> für dich,für mich evtl,..für ihn wars ein komisches rad was noch netmal besonders gut aussah und wo die pedale fehlten


Aber warum hat er's dann so lange aufbewahrt?


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

> Aber warum hat er's dann so lange aufbewahrt?


 
naja,..weil trödelhändler IMMER alles lange aufbewahren wenn se anfangs nicht wissen was sie damit machen sollen,das is bei denen genetisch bedingt glaub ich,....ich mach das mit manchem krams genauso*seufz

nachtrag:

ebay ist irgendwie besser als tatort,..seltsame porsche bikes,honda prototypen,..ich will gar nicht wissen was in anderen sparten da so los ist*koppschüttel


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> ebay ist irgendwie besser als tatort,..seltsame porsche bikes,honda prototypen,..ich will gar nicht wissen was in anderen sparten da so los ist*koppschüttel



Wer könnte es besser sagen als eBay selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (11. März 2009)

Naja wer weiß, da es ja hieß Trödelhändler, die bewahren eh alles ewig auf *gg* 

Aber auf jedenfall klasse Aktion!!

Bald wird es nichtmehr möglich sein, geklaute bikes bei ebay reinzusetzen, super, weiter so


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. März 2009)

Na bam....., da schaut man mal zwei stunden nicht ins Forum und schon bist du zwei Seiten hinten! 
Bin auch gespannt wie das ausgeht, bzw. ob man in so einschlägigen Zeitschriften was davon lesen kann?


----------



## booN (11. März 2009)

auch merkwürdig das er wusste das da eine schaltbox fehlt.Könnte auch nen töff motor rein wer denkt bei honda an Fahrrad??


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

> auch merkwürdig das er wusste das da eine schaltbox fehlt.Könnte auch nen töff motor rein wer denkt bei honda an Fahrrad??


 
najo,..das kann er ja den zuständigen behörden erklären*schulterzuck
komisch isses scho,wohl wahr,..aber egal.

morgen erstmal zuschauen das unser sherlock seine leber bekommt


----------



## sylantkilla (11. März 2009)

Mal abwarten was dabei rauskommt - wenn Honda da wirklich mit voller Härte durchgreift und den versuchten Verkauf strafrechtlich verfolgt wird das früher oder später schon irgendwie den Magazienen bekannt.
Ob er wusste was er da hat oder nicht kann man jetzt eh nicht nachvollziehen und das wird dann im Zweifelsfall ein Gericht klären müssen.
Fakt ist ja im Moment erstmal nur das es eins der Bikes ist und woher er es wirklich hat oder wieviel der Verkäufer wusste bleibt ja erstmal Spekulation bzw. Behauptung...


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

> Fakt ist ja im Moment erstmal nur das es eins der Bikes ist und woher er es wirklich hat oder wieviel der Verkäufer wusste bleibt ja erstmal Spekulation bzw. Behauptung...


 
rischtisch*nick,....mal schaun ob wir alle zu gekrönten häuptern werden mit ländereien irgendwo,nem haufen bediensteter,freicocktails auf lebenzeit und nem dauerabo für die peepshow*sinnier


----------



## sylantkilla (11. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> rischtisch*nick,....mal schaun ob wir alle zu gekrönten häuptern werden mit ländereien irgendwo,nem haufen bediensteter,freicocktails auf lebenzeit und nem dauerabo für die peepshow*sinnier



wegen nem Hinweis auf das Bike an Honda?

Das ist ein MTB und kein gestohlener Formel1 Wagen.....


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

> Das ist ein MTB und kein gestohlener Formel1 Wagen.....


 
honda kanns sich leisten*abwink,..ok,das dauerabo muss nicht wirklich sein,bekomme ich ja dann eh nur ärger aber auf die ländereien besteh ich!


----------



## sylantkilla (11. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> honda kanns sich leisten*abwink,..ok,das dauerabo muss nicht wirklich sein,bekomme ich ja dann eh nur ärger aber auf die ländereien besteh ich!



Da würde ich doch mit nem eigenen Berg in den Alpen liebäugeln der 100% Enduro/Freeridetauglich ist... *g*
Alles andere ist doch eher langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

> Da würde ich doch mit nem eigenen Berg in den Alpen liebäugeln der 100% Enduro/Freeridetauglich ist... *g*


 
dummerchen,..der ist doch bei den ländereien mit drin!!!*augenroll


----------



## sylantkilla (11. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> dummerchen,..der ist doch bei den ländereien mit drin!!!*augenroll




Na dann....

Wie sieht's mit ner Riesen Blockhütte aus in der alle leute die in den nächsten 24h einen Post hier reinschreiben eine Bike-WG aufmachen?
Ein Mechaniker-Team....
Wöchentliche Bikelieferungen.....

*schwärm*


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

nu übertreib mal nicht,mein dauerabo haste mir ja auch net gegönnt!!
..und nu geh ich pennen,..soviel aufregung is schlecht in meinem alter

spassig wars aber trotzdem,..ich scheib rein wenns was neues gibt von der kriminalistikfront


----------



## oxymoron7 (11. März 2009)

Mein Vorschlag: 


Hannibal kriegt den Berg
Azrael2011 kriegt den Alkohol und das Dauerabo
sylantkilla kriegt seine Blockhütte




Ich krieg das Bike...


----------



## sylantkilla (11. März 2009)

oxymoron7 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> 
> Hannibal kriegt den Berg
> ...




Aber nur wenn ich den Berg auch mal rauf und runter darf - sonst nützt mir die Blockhütte auch nix...


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

sooo,..ganz kurzes update:

morgen früh soll ich nen komissar namens kümmel anrufen,der ist wohl für willingen zuständig bzw für diesen fall.
honda hätte morgen früh auch gerne etwas mehr gewusst und mir tun jetzt die ohren weh.
der trödler bekommt auf jeden fall erstmal büschen stress wegen hehlerei...etc..
die pinkies von ebay sind auch ganz aufgeregt und jeder,wirklich JEDER fragt sich was ein einem FAHRRAD so wertvoll sein kann!

...und nu meldet sich der telefonist mal ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (12. März 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386345


----------



## RaceMonkey (12. März 2009)

naja hoff mal das da was ordentliches bei raus kommt sonst ist das d-rechtssystem nicht wirklich gut... XD


----------



## Triturbo (12. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Es wurde sicher nie eines verkauft. In welche Läden soll eins herumstehen? Wenn man bedenkt das die angeblich eines 70000.- Euroen gekostet haben soll( Honda intern natürlich)?



Ein Bekannter hat es im Shop in den USA an der Decke gesehen.


----------



## oxymoron7 (12. März 2009)

Ein Freund von dem Bruder eines Neffen vom Vater meines besten Freundes hat das Fahrrad auch gesehen


----------



## thefaked (12. März 2009)

oxymoron7 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von dem Bruder eines Neffen vom Vater meines besten Freundes hat das Fahrrad auch gesehen





Philsen82 schrieb:


> ...P.S. beim Minaar Greg hängt übrigens noch so ein bike komplett in seinem Laden an der Wand. War mal auf irgend nem Video hier drauf. Also gibts sogar noch ein intaktes



.


----------



## Anto (12. März 2009)

Wie hoch ist denn die Gewinnspanne, wenn ein gewerblicher Verkäufer Neuware für 29,90 anbietet und preisgibt, dass der Neupreis *eigentlich *bei 180,00 liegt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270352805135


----------



## Azrael2011 (12. März 2009)

> Wie hoch ist denn die Gewinnspanne, wenn ein gewerblicher Verkäufer Neuware für 29,90 anbietet und preisgibt, dass der Neupreis *eigentlich *bei 180,00 liegt


 
wenn du die kosten für das seminar "wie kann ich meinen gewinn steigern?" abziehst,mäßig,...sehr mäßig*befürcht

nachtrag:

gugg dir mal insgesamt die preise bei dem an!!!!
ne saint,..fcm 800 für 119??


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. März 2009)

sein bruder fährt für Shimano im LKW Waren aus?


----------



## oxymoron7 (12. März 2009)

Ja, bestimmt vom Laster gefallen...



> Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginaeren Freund hat!


----------



## dortmund biker (12. März 2009)

krasse sache mit dem honda.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxymoron7 (12. März 2009)

Hey, lasst uns doch alle zusammen chatten.
Zum IBC Chat geht's hier


----------



## dortmund biker (12. März 2009)

du versuchst es immer wieder, ne? 

aber dann selber nicht on sein zählt nicht.^^


----------



## seelenfrieden (12. März 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat es im Shop in den USA an der Decke gesehen.



hier im Forum war vor kurzem ma nen Bild aus dem Bike Shop von Minaar in Südafrika. Da hängt eines von den Teilen an der Wand. Vermutlich meinst du das.


----------



## Triturbo (12. März 2009)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> hier im Forum war vor kurzem ma nen Bild aus dem Bike Shop von Minaar in Südafrika. Da hängt eines von den Teilen an der Wand. Vermutlich meinst du das.



Ja, vermutlich meint er das.


----------



## mwulf (12. März 2009)

Um mal wieder etwas mehr richtung Topic des Threads zu kommen ...

nur habe ich sie nicht benutzt. Gebracuht ist sie natürlich trotzdem. Was meint er damit?


----------



## Azrael2011 (12. März 2009)

OT



> nur habe ich sie nicht benutzt. Gebracuht ist sie natürlich trotzdem. Was meint er damit?


 
evtl n NN fahrer der annersrum?...aber egal,..lassen wir das mal so stehn*hüstel


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2009)

er hat sie vorletztes jahr benutzt, sich eine neue gekauft, die alte letztes jahr als ersatz behalten und nun verkauft er sie.


----------



## duro e (12. März 2009)

also wenn der trödeltyp wirklich das bike aus ner räumung hat müsste man versuchen , rauszubekommen von wem die wohnung geräumt wurde . wenn man da hinter kommt wer weiß was dann ist . es wurde schonmal ne große gruppe ausfindig gemacht die massig bikes geklaut haben . die typen sind sau dreist . die haben von nem freund das hawk fatbone freeridebike mit geilen parts vor der ladentüre geklaut .. war mit ner kette abgeschlossen . der typ hatte hinterm rücken nen bolzenschneider . aufgetaucht ist es in einzelteilen paar monate später in einer lagerhalle . da waren wohl richtige profis am werk . ich hoffe der honda fall wird aufgeklärt .


----------



## forever (12. März 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Gewinnspanne, wenn ein gewerblicher Verkäufer Neuware für 29,90 anbietet und preisgibt, dass der Neupreis *eigentlich *bei 180,00 liegt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270352805135



ja und? diese teile habe ich sogar in OVP Box für den Gleichen Preis gesehen - ein ital. Anbieter! Restposten! DC will doch 2009 kein Schwein mehr fahren, ich habe den selben Gammel am Trek und fahre die LX Version an einem
2Danger - DC ist einfach für den A....als Schaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceMonkey (13. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> wenn du die kosten für das seminar "wie kann ich meinen gewinn steigern?" abziehst,mäßig,...sehr mäßig*befürcht
> 
> nachtrag:
> 
> ...



also ganz ehrlich von den preisen her geht des alles schon auf nur des mit den griffen fasziniert mich auch irgentwie von dem kurbelpreis machts kein unterschied zu nem internet bike store.


----------



## 13low (13. März 2009)

Bastler und "Talentiere" könnten hier einen Fehler finden! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-vollgefe...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## oxymoron7 (13. März 2009)

haha, genial


----------



## HILLKILLER (13. März 2009)

Klasse, umgedrehte Gabeln fetzen doch, jedenfalls sieht man ja immer mal wieder solch Fahrer, die dadurch zur übermäßiger Belustigung der Betrachter anregen.


----------



## oxymoron7 (13. März 2009)

Das Honda Bike ist *nicht* eines der in Willingen geklauten. Es stammt von der IAA (Frankfurter Automesse), dort wurde auch ein Bike geklaut. Hier die antwort auf eine eMail, die ich Minaar's team geschickt habe:



> Thank you, but it is not our bikeâ¦.it was stolen in 2003 from the Frankfurt Motorshow. Police are handling the matter.


GruÃ,
oxymoron aka Matze

*EDIT:
*Ich hab' den Fred nicht ganz gelesen, sorry


----------



## Azrael2011 (13. März 2009)

OT

oxymoron,..ich befürchte du hast ein paar seiten nachzulesen*feix

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386345

sind nur 200paarnfuffzisch postings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (14. März 2009)

So etwas wie Kommas und Punkte sind dieser Person wohl nicht bekannt und das "Trial"-Rad istn Witz.
http://cgi.ebay.de/trial-fahrrad_W0QQitemZ300300215074QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item300300215074&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting

Geschätze 12kg find ich auch lustig  Gruß, Alex


----------



## Oschcremegaude (14. März 2009)

Schicker Vorbau,
bestimmt Verkaufsfördernd!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Vobau-sexy-neu-aus-Neurad_W0QQitemZ160319652427QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item160319652427&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Hubschraubär (15. März 2009)

ist jetzt bestimmt schon zum fünften Mal hier drin der Link zu der dicken Mutti ...


----------



## Azrael2011 (15. März 2009)

najo,..dicke muttis sind zeitlos und man kann nie genuch von haben*find


----------



## Azrael2011 (15. März 2009)

Jo,..jeden tag stehn die dummen auf und alle treffen sich bei ebay,seit heute bin ich davon überzeugt*seufz

ihr könnt euch sicher noch an das "porscherad" erinnern wo sogar porsche nix von wusste?
das hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270349546341

und der hummel,warn behummser,hat schön von jacko pushen lassen.
ok,wurd ich neugierig und ich mag ja sone suchereien

ok,..hummel und jacko waren nur die spitze,mindestens 10 sichere pushaccounts,eher um die 20-25 rum,sparten---biketeile und klamotten.
ein sorgfältig aufgebautes netzwerk hatten se da.
der pinkie am tele fand das alles gar nicht mehr sooo lustig als ich freitag mit ihm sprach.

ok,..um die auktionen zu sichern bin ich mal shoppen gegangen.

achja,..ich SAGTE hummel das auch noch alles!!!!,..und?...NIX!,hat mich noch netmal aus der bieterliste geworfen!

najo,..die ersten auktionen liefen heute aus,ab montag/dienstag werden die accounts dichtgemacht,die fummeln sich da gerade durch.
DAS ist mittlerweile ebay geworden,kann da jedem echt nur empfehlen aufzupassen wie sau wenn er nicht beschissen werden will!!

achja,..das ist hummels profil jetzt:

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...70354621732&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:SFS&frm=1883

sorry leute,..das ist doch nur noch zum kotzen*seufz

achja,keine bange,ich muss da keine einzige auktion bezahlen,habe mich vorher abgesichert und bekomme von ebay die datensätze,..der hat sogar bei MEINEN auktionen gepuscht!!!

und ich muss gestehen,..wie er sich darüber beschwert,weiss ja nu nicht was ich DAVON halten soll*doppelseufz



> *Hallo azrael_1966,*
> 
> Hier du stehst schon die ganze Zeit unter beobachtung mit dieser Aktion was du da Abziehst wirst du von mir bei Ebay morgen Angezeigt.Zusätzlich werde ich zur Polizei gehn und den Fall dot abgeben.
> 
> ...


 
ich hatte denen sogar JEDEN schritt vorhergesagt,..wie fair muss man denn NOCH sein?????*heul

ebay war wirklich mal schöner und lustiger

nachtrag:

ich glaub hummel ist ungehalten



> *Hallo azrael_1966,*
> 
> Stell dich auf eine Anzeige wegen Verläumdung ein.48
> 
> ...


 
was bedeutet 48?,..son hiphop-code?*koppkratz


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2009)

Die Recon sieht interessant aus.
Ansonsten:


----------



## Azrael2011 (15. März 2009)

naja,..ich weiss auch net ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.
ich biete auf ALLE seine auktionen und bei ALLEN wird von ihm gepusht!!

glaubst der schmeisst mich aus der bieterliste?,....nööööööö...ich glaub der würd den knopp net finden wenn ich ihm das erklären würde,..so a bisserl verarscht komm ich mir da ja scho vor!*megger

der nimmt mich einfach net ernst der depp!*uffresch


----------



## sylantkilla (15. März 2009)

Frag ihn doch einfach mal ob ihr nicht Porsche zu der Sitoutaion hinzuziehen wollt...
Immerhin handelt es sich bei dem Bike ja mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit um keins das von Porsche fabriziert wurde.

Ansonsten würde ich dem recht gelassen gegenüberstehen, wenn das stimmt mit dem Pushen kann der da anzeigen soviel er will - und E-Bay wird das dann ja auch prüfen können von welchen IP-Adressen die Accounts genutzt wurden usw...

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Azrael2011 (15. März 2009)

> Frag ihn doch einfach mal ob ihr nicht Porsche zu der Sitoutaion hinzuziehen wollt...


 
och,..die sind da ja scho bei.
mich juckt das ja auch net weiter,soll er machen was er will,ich bin da safe.
und ebay ist immo ja auch bei alles aufzudröseln von ihm,der ist bald NRM

was mich allerdings wirklich ärgert ist,das es halt kein einzelfall ist,das ebay son mist im grunde auch noch unterstützt indem man die bieterliste nicht mehr einsehen kann.
sogar powerseller puschen mittlerweile ganz offen und geben das auch noch zu!

das was mich allerdings amüsiert ist,das ebay hummel natürlich die provision in rechnung stellen wird,..das habe ich ihm aber auch gesagt

ich finds einfach nur noch ätzend was aus ebay geworden ist.


----------



## burn (15. März 2009)

ein weiterer grund dort nichts mehr zu kaufen, schon garnicht von sog. powersellern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sylantkilla (15. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> ich finds einfach nur noch ätzend was aus ebay geworden ist.




Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich nie bei e-bay kaufe...
Es mag zwar Preisgünstiger sein, aber bei nem festen Versender hat man immer seinen Ansprechpartner.
Ich hab da so meine 4-5 Firmen mit denen ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und rundum zufrieden bin.
Sollte ich irgendwas bei denen nicht bekommen dann schaue ich mich nach Alternativen um, aber auch da mache ich mich erstmal soweit möglich schlau über den Laden.
Bei Amazon kaufe ich auch nurnoch Sachen die direkt über Amazon versendet werden, weil ich mal schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe als ich ein Teil über Amazon bei nem anderen Laden gekauft habe.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Gepard (16. März 2009)

Kennt ihr www.Hood.de ? Taugt der Laden mehr als Ebay? Ebay ist zu gierig geworden, die öffnen mit Ihrer eigenen Geldgier dem Betrug Tür und Tor. Und wenn man sich seinen Ruf erstmal ruiniert, wirds schwer das wieder aufzubauen. Aber anscheinend denken die sich: lieber jetzt die große Kohle (Prov.s usw.) einsacken anstatt ein sicheres und damit mein ich auch für Käufer verlässliches Portal zu bieten. Traurig sowas...


----------



## kailer (16. März 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass hood.de zwar der zweitgrößte Auktionsanbieter ist, aber mit sehr weitem Abstand. ebay hat quasi ein Monopol und hat es deshalb weder nötig, die Preise zu senken, noch etwaigen Betrug aufzuklären. Dass ricardo damals so einfach von ebay aufgekauft werden durfte, war ein Riesenfehler vom Kartellamt/Wirtschaftsministerium. Leider nicht der letzte... (siehe Energiemarkt :kotz: )

on topic: Auf farblich passendem Teppich kommt das Rot des FR2350 Laufrads besonders schön heraus: http://cgi.ebay.de/Dt-Swiss-2350-La...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
(Man beachte die Haare...)


----------



## Azrael2011 (17. März 2009)

OT

tsäh!

also,..ich checke den puscher ab,gebe eby alle daten welche einwandfrei nachweisen das die alle zusammengehören,hummel und jacko sind ehepartner welche sich gegenseitig hochpuschen,bewerten,..kontoverbindung ist NOCH wer anderes,verpasse beiden tiefrot damit keine bekloppte drauf reinfallen.

und was passiert?

ebay kickt MEINEN account,entfernt die roten bewertungen,die puschaccounts (sind so um die 20 insgesamt) bleiben bestehen????
das habe ich ja nu in dieser form nu auch noch nich erlebt
obs damit zusammenhängt das ich nur kaufe und nix verkaufe und ebay da keine provision dran verdient?*koppkratz

beide accs haben se dichtgemacht*seufz

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...rid=azrael_1966&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=darksector&ftab=AllFeedback


hätte gegen die grundsätze verstossen....

tsäh!*zick

nachtrag:

uff,..bei der dt weiss man ja gar nich wo die felge aufhört und der teppich beginnt*augenkrebs


----------



## Hubschraubär (17. März 2009)

Tja kaufen mit dem Ziel negative Bewertungen abzugeben verstösst nunmal gegen die Ebaygrundsätze - und zwar mehr als pushen. 
Letzteres bringt Ebay ja ordentlich Provision und deswegen wird dagegen auch kaum was unternommen.
Die Welt ist eben schlecht ... 

Aber du hast ja sicher paar mehr Accounts...


----------



## Azrael2011 (17. März 2009)

> Aber du hast ja sicher paar mehr Accounts...


 
die mag ich aber net verbraten,das sind antiquitäten!!


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. März 2009)

Ja das zeigt natürlich wie immer das Ebay eine Sache ist die immer zwei Seiten hat. Habe deshalb manchmal schon ewig gewartet bis mal der gewünschte Artikel preislich passte, denn oft merkt man ja schon das da was nich stimmt. Nagut wie immer der Kunde kann wählen nur echt schwach wie ebay da reagiert^

HK


----------



## oxymoron7 (18. März 2009)

On Topic

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:de

In der Kategorie Mountainbike -> Vollgefedert 
und der preis 2500 kann auch nicht so stimmen...


----------



## Escobar78 (18. März 2009)

Zwar nicht ebay aber trotzdem post ich es

http://www.hood.de/auction/34634008/ihre-werbung-auf-meiner-glatze.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (18. März 2009)

Auf was für Ideen leute heute so kommen, nagut wenn er das Geld brauch warum nicht.


----------



## iceCalt (18. März 2009)

So etwas gab es auch auf eBay. Zwar nicht von dieser Person aber immerhin :f


----------



## mightyEx (19. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SCOTT-Pan-Americ...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"...Nichtraucherhaushalt und absolut Tierfrei!!!!! ..."

Hah, es gibt doch noch ne Marktlücke - Flohpulver und Wurmkuren für Bikes   .


----------



## BOOZE (19. März 2009)

oxymoron7 schrieb:


> On Topic
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:de
> 
> ...



Vollgefedert halt nicht, aber der Preis schon


----------



## oxymoron7 (19. März 2009)

Naja, das bike ist schon top ausgestattet, aber 2500?


----------



## BOOZE (19. März 2009)

Klar 
Stahlrahmen aus Reynolds Rohren, waren noch nie günstig
schau mal hier im Classic Forum nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (20. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTAINBIKE-MIT...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen,  aber wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie es sich fährt


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. März 2009)

Das gabs auch schon professioneller und wurde mal auf irgendeiner Bikemesse gezeigt. Ich habe da mal ein Video davon gesehen, das ich aber nicht wieder finde, weil ich mich nicht mehr an die Marke erinnere...


----------



## Azrael2011 (21. März 2009)

najo,..aber ich habe auch mal was witziges
man hat ja meinen einen account gesperrt weil ich wohl zuviel meckerte und a bisserl fix rot nem puscher gab*feix.

heute kam diese mail von ebay



> *Hallo XXXXXX,*
> 
> leider haben Sie vor kurzem beim Kaufen auf eBay eine nicht zufriedenstellende Erfahrung gemacht. Lassen Sie sich dadurch nicht den Spaß beim Mitbieten und Kaufen auf unserem Online-Marktplatz nehmen!
> 
> ...


 
humor hat das system ja


----------



## oxymoron7 (21. März 2009)

Wie viel Geld hast du denn bekommen?


----------



## Hot Wheels (22. März 2009)

Man beachte den Sattel, dieses XC wurde bestimmt standesgemäß bewegt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Nerv-WXC5-MTB-16-5_W0QQitemZ330315386387QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item330315386387&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Hot Wheels (22. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Nerv-WXC5-MTB-16-5_W0QQitemZ330315386387QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item330315386387&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## FRbiker (22. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Fre...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Wer sagt ihm mal das das Ding keine 1000euro mehr Wert ist!!! Aber na ja Hauptsache sein Porsche ist mit auf dem Bild damit man glaubt was er da schreibt...


----------



## HILLKILLER (22. März 2009)

Irgendwie hat das alles einen faden historischen Beigeschmack...

http://cgi.ebay.de/DEUTSCHE-BAHN-DB...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## HILLKILLER (22. März 2009)

Ich mag solche Bikes und deren Fahrer, echt toll da hat man immer was zum Lachen, wenn man an den wippenden Bikeungetümen vorbei Fährt *g*

Klasse Bike


----------



## Hot Wheels (22. März 2009)

Was ist denn eine Shimano Decore Schaltung ?
Muß was sehr hochwertiges sein, das erklärt auch  den hohen Preis.
Die Led-Beleuchtung ist auch schon einiges Wert.

Der Porsche ist bestimmt vom Nachbarn ;-) !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (22. März 2009)

Das ist die neue Weiterentwicklung, nur an diesem Bike erhältlich. Mit 15 Zahnkränzen auf der Hinternabe, dabei leichter als ne normale 9 fach Kassette 

Absolut High-Tech.
Genau wie die Lampen, sicher das Model wo se einem Auf der Eurobike 3 Stück für 2eu verkauft haben, incl. Baterien


----------



## FRbiker (22. März 2009)

Und seinen Porsche will er bestimmt später auch für mehr verkaufen als er damals Wert war so ein Klo!!


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (22. März 2009)

hier verkauft einer ein "nicolai"

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Fully-Do...3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

wer darauf reinfällt is echt selber schuld...


----------



## enemy111 (22. März 2009)

vllt ist es ja 10 jahre alt..


----------



## hai-nik (22. März 2009)

diesen nicolai rahmen habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. vlt. stammt er aber wirklich aus der anfangszeit von nicolai?


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (22. März 2009)

das nicht euer ernst ?! 
guckt euch mal die dämpferaufnahme etc. an!
meine vermutung ist eher das es sich um nen bilig taiwan rahmen mit nicolai decals handelt...


----------



## HILLKILLER (22. März 2009)

ach was, denke ist offensichtlich...

...Aufkleber ist sicher nich einmal orginal.


----------



## Hot Wheels (22. März 2009)

Sieht für mich auch nach Beschiss aus, kuckt euch mal die häßlichen
Schweißnähte am Steuerrohr an.
Abgesehen davon sind die Komponenten auch uralt und nix wert.


----------



## oxymoron7 (22. März 2009)

> hallo, um welches nicolai-modell handelt es sich hier und aus welchem baujahr stammt der rahmen? gruß.
> -
> hallo,kann ich leider nicht verbindlich beantworten, mfg


 Bwahahahaaa 

ICh schreib' mal an Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (23. März 2009)

klick

geil!!! mit SCHEINBREMSE


----------



## hai-nik (23. März 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> klick
> 
> geil!!! mit SCHEINBREMSE


und kabelbaum


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. März 2009)

und intrigiertem schaltauge............ naja............. fast


----------



## oxymoron7 (23. März 2009)

Nochmal zum Nicolai-Fake:
Ich hatte ja eine eMail an Nicolai geschickt, mit einem Hinweis auf das Angebot, hier ist die Antwort:



> Hallo ********,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Natürlich ist das kein Nicolai. Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, wir würden so häßliche Gurken bauen. Es versuchen auf Ebay leider immer wieder Leute, den unmöglichsten Schrott unter unserem Label zu verkaufen. Das ist kein Einzelfall.
> 
> Viele Grüße, ****


----------



## MotörBike (23. März 2009)

Kalle u. Falco sind bei dem Anblick bestimmt vom Stuhl gefallen


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

häßliche gurken.. da hat der falco aber recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (23. März 2009)

soll ich ne mail an nicolai schreiben,sagen das ich mir das ding bei ebay ersteigern will und mal fragen möchte wie es mit der gewährleistung da aussieht wenn der rahmen schlappmachen sollte?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. März 2009)

Auja!


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2009)

oxymoron7 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Nicolai-Fake:
> Ich hatte ja eine eMail an Nicolai geschickt, mit einem Hinweis auf das Angebot, hier ist die Antwort:



Na die Aussage mit dem nicht hässlich und Nicolai  Also das Lambda finde ich nun auch keine Designleistung. Mag ja sein das es funktioniert! Aber schön ist anders.


----------



## Hubschraubär (23. März 2009)

Vor allem ist die total flache Antwort von Nicolai die hier zitiert wurde ja ein absolutes Armutszeugnis. Das erinnert eher an die Gossensprache eines Vorpubertären.


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. März 2009)

sind halt nah am kunden


----------



## oxymoron7 (23. März 2009)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Vor allem ist die total flache Antwort von Nicolai die hier zitiert wurde ja ein absolutes Armutszeugnis. Das erinnert eher an die Gossensprache eines Vorpubertären.


Naja, komm, ist doch besser so als eine "Vielen Dank. Wir werden ihre Anfrage so schnell wie möglich Bearbeiten. Bitte haben sie 5 bis 6 Jahre geduld"-eMail, oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

oh man... wieder der neid der besitzlosen. das lambda-funktioniert und hält.


wer klasse bikes wie diese firma baut, kann auch mal einen verächtlichen seitenhieb auf leute abgeben, die sich mit fremden federn (namen) schmücken. 

zu mal das ebay-angebot schon an betrug grenzt.


----------



## oxymoron7 (23. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> zu mal das ebay-angebot schon an betrug grenzt.


Wenn das an betrug *grenzt, *dann grenzt Berlin an Deutschland. Das *ist *Betrug und ich frage mich, warum Nicolai da nicht gegen vorgeht.


----------



## HILLKILLER (23. März 2009)

Natürlich grenzt Berlin nicht an Deutschland, von sowas würde hier doch niemand ausgehen


----------



## HILLKILLER (23. März 2009)

zum Topic: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Atlas-Ro...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:16|39:1|240:1318

Irgendwie Preislich etwas übertrieben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxymoron7 (23. März 2009)

> Siehe Bilder die sagen alles aus.


allerdings  
aber vielleicht muss man da die leute von hollandrad-news.de befragen, vielleicht ist das ja ein seltener prototyp


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. März 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Freerider-der-Extraklasse-NP-ueber-3800_W0QQitemZ250392539076QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item250392539076&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 Extraklasse-Freerider mit 51er Rahmen, Dreifachkurbel, mechanischen Scheibenbremsen und angeblicher VK 200â¬ Ã¼ber dem Einzelteilpreis aber ohne KeFÃ¼ made my day! Ich wÃ¼rde mal sagen "sehr unkonventioneller Aufbau". Passt aber immerhin zu dem unkonventionellen Einkaufswagen im Hintergrund.



HubschraubÃ¤r schrieb:


> Vor allem ist die total flache Antwort von Nicolai die hier zitiert wurde ja ein absolutes Armutszeugnis. Das erinnert eher an die Gossensprache eines VorpubertÃ¤ren.


 Oder zeugt davon, dass bei der Firma recht lockere Leute arbeiten, denen kein Stock bzw. Rohrsatz im Ar$ch klemmt. 
Z.B. bei einer Bank ist diese lockere Ausdrucksweise wohl fehl am Platz, aber eine Firma, die Produkte zum SpaÃ haben herstellt und als Kleinbetrieb mit betonter Leidenschaft arbeitet, darf mMn. auch mal von dem unpersÃ¶nlich-"seriÃ¶sen" GeschÃ¤ftsdeutsch abweichen, und sagen/schreiben, was sie denkt.
Mir ist diese Umgangssprache bei Betrieben, die vorrangig fÃ¼r den SpaÃ ihrer Kunden produzieren lieber, als das schon von oxymoron7 angesprochene wirklich flache Standardgelaber. Bei der zitierten Mail merkt man jedenfalls, dass sie von einem Menschen verfasst wurde, und (wahrscheinlich) nicht aus der Computerkonserve stammt.


kroiterfee schrieb:


> oh man... wieder der neid der besitzlosen. das lambda-funktioniert und hÃ¤lt.


Dass die Leute von Nicolai fÃ¼r dich GÃ¶tter sind, ist mittlerweile bekannt aber du schreibst ja selbst, dass das Lambda *funktioniert*, nicht dass es schÃ¶n aussieht. 
Immerhin: "Form follows function"!
Bei den Seitenhieben gebe ich dir auch recht.


----------



## Pilatus (23. März 2009)

fahrad


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. März 2009)

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die Fahrad hat 3 Monate,hat premse (vibrache)fon disc[/FONT]


Un hat fasand bai doische postd prief auf nuÃ¤ *2,5â¬*!


----------



## sylantkilla (23. März 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> fahrad




Danke für den Hinweis - muss ich sofort kaufen bei der Beschreibung....


----------



## corra (23. März 2009)

mensch das ja mal informativ


----------



## Hot Wheels (23. März 2009)

Bei der angegebenen Rahmenhöhe von 1cm, könnten die Versandkosten
sogar hinkommen .


----------



## biker_demo (24. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MAXXIS-REIFEN-FR...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

hab auch noch "billige" DH schläuche gedunen


----------



## Hot Wheels (24. März 2009)

Nimm am besten gleich mehrere, dann sparst du Versandkosten  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_demo (24. März 2009)

brauch eh neue


----------



## kletteraffe (24. März 2009)

Freeride/Downhill o.ä.

--> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-fue...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

nicy shicy - ich muss es haben


----------



## oxymoron7 (24. März 2009)

> *für Freeride/Downhill o.ä.*



o.ä. wie zum beispiel zur eisdiele fahren, zum golfen fahren, zur schule fahren


----------



## Audix (24. März 2009)

Das hier sieht ziemlich fiess aus.
Was denkt ihr?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lenker-Syntace-V...ryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Sollte man den nochmal montieren?
Eigentlich wollte ich ja niemals einen gebrauchten Lenker.
Es gibt nun mal Parts wo man es nicht drauf an kommen lassen sollte!


----------



## Toxic_Lab (24. März 2009)

Ein superleichter FSA-Sattel mit kleinen Rissen, die die Funktionstüchtigkein nicht beeinträchtigen..

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170312647529

Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hot Wheels (25. März 2009)

Sieht sehr vertrauenerweckend aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (25. März 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Freeride/Downhill o.ä.
> 
> --> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-fue...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> nicy shicy - ich muss es haben



ist das etwa der neue 980er lenker von syntace


----------



## HILLKILLER (25. März 2009)

Habe das Gefühl so langsam holt uns alle der Carbonhype ein, die Teile der "ersten Generation" stehen wieder zum Verkauf. Will ja garnicht wissen was aus den ganzen Billigcarbonteilen geworden ist. Aber okay die waren eh oft schwerer als nen entsprechendes Aluteil *g*

Mal wieder schöne Funde!


----------



## Tanic (25. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-CUB...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Sehr suspekt, da hat jemand noch nichtmal die Zeit fürn Foto mit geradem Lenker.....und ohne Quittung...


----------



## hai-nik (25. März 2009)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Ein superleichter FSA-Sattel mit kleinen Rissen, die die Funktionstüchtigkein nicht beeinträchtigen..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170312647529
> 
> Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaa


welcher idiot bietet auf einen durchgebrochenen carbonsattel(ohne funktionsbeeinträchtigung)


----------



## Audix (25. März 2009)

Tanic schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-CUB...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr suspekt, da hat jemand noch nichtmal die Zeit fürn Foto mit geradem Lenker.....und ohne Quittung...



Wahrscheinlich waren ihm die 30KM mit dem losen Steursatz zu aufregend!
Er kauft sich jetzt lieber ein Rad wo das nich immer so hin und her wackelt!


----------



## dragger (26. März 2009)

Wer hat schon ein "Hochwertiges Fully" in Kinder-Bike-Optik gesehen? 
Zitat: ....Ein geiles Bike! Was will man mehr!....

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-FORCA-FCB-26...229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-FORCA-FCB-26...229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

PS: Is Tatsächlich ein 26"!!!!


----------



## dragger (26. März 2009)

Tanic schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-CUB...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr suspekt, da hat jemand noch nichtmal die Zeit fürn Foto mit geradem Lenker.....und ohne Quittung...




Was ich auch etwas wiedersprüchlich finde:


> _Zustellung 2-5 Werktage nach Abholung,_


----------



## dragger (26. März 2009)

Einen Hab ich noch!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/downhill-bike-su...229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting




> Viele teile wurden optimal erleichtert um das gewicht so gering wie möglich zu halten.




Aber Löcher in die Kurbel bohren???


----------



## Audix (26. März 2009)

dragger schrieb:


> Wer hat schon ein "Hochwertiges Fully" in Kinder-Bike-Optik gesehen?
> Zitat: ....Ein geiles Bike! Was will man mehr!....
> 
> 
> ...


Mist...
Mit den Plastik Wheel Covern hätte ichs gekauft.
Krasser Lenkwinkel, oder sieht das bei der unmöglichen Geometrie nur so aus??
Und das soll echt ein 26´er sein??
Auf jeden Fall ist mit dem Ding jeder DH Ritt ein echter Ritt! Killer thrill!
Schade das er das Gewicht nicht erwähnt.
Ich tippe auf 20KG.
Geiles Teil!


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. März 2009)

Erster Blick: was is an dem Bike so besonders? Doch dann der Zweite, oh man ehrlich mal, wie kommt man auf die Idee die Kurbel zu duchboren. Ja solch Leuten sollte man einen Schnelldurchgang Techn. Mechanik überhelfen  
Einen Vorteil hat es aber, man kann es sicher gut anschließen oder anhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlucker36 (26. März 2009)

Und verbohrt hat er sich wahrscheinlich auch schon einmal tuechtig.
Eine Kurbel schwarz, die andere silber.

Gruss S36


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. März 2009)

Haha,

"Der Verkäufer hat diese Auktion vorzeitig beendet, da der Artikel zerstört wurde und daher nicht mehr verkauft werden kann."

Ach waren die Löcher nicht beabsichtigt?


----------



## Tanic (26. März 2009)

dragger schrieb:


> Einen Hab ich noch!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/downhill-bike-su...229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> ...




Zur Gewichtsreduzierung bohre ich lediglich in den Vorbau und in die Sattelstütze......Löcher in die Kurbel, pah.....    ;-)


----------



## -Chris- (26. März 2009)

Das ist mal ein Bike: http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Trendy-Mountainbike-Gold-NEU_W0QQitemZ320351958506QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item320351958506&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A5|39%3A1|240%3A1318. 18 Getriebe, Aluminium Edelstahl Bremsen und Anti-Takt-Felgen. Da werd ich wohl zuschlagen. Wehe es schnappt mir einer weg!


----------



## thefaked (26. März 2009)

> - Doppel-Aussetzung
> - Downhill-Aussetzung



Was denn nun?


----------



## Gepard (27. März 2009)

-Chris- schrieb:


> 18 Getriebe


Wo?Ist ne stinknorm. Kettenschaltg.


----------



## Hot Wheels (27. März 2009)

Das Teil ist schon auf 61 Euro, wer kauft denn so nen Schrott ?


----------



## Meisi (27. März 2009)

-Chris- schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Bike: http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Trendy-Mountainbike-Gold-NEU_W0QQitemZ320351958506QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item320351958506&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A5|39%3A1|240%3A1318. 18 Getriebe, Aluminium Edelstahl Bremsen und Anti-Takt-Felgen. Da werd ich wohl zuschlagen. Wehe es schnappt mir einer weg!





> Das Fahrrad stecht durch seinen ausgefallenem Design...



Ja,datt will ich haben.


----------



## karsten reincke (27. März 2009)

was sind denn Anti-Takt-Bremsen?
Selbst bei sehr phantasievoller Überlegung fällt mir nicht ein, was der wohl meinen mag.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Chris- (27. März 2009)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> was sind denn Anti-Takt-Bremsen?
> Selbst bei sehr phantasievoller Überlegung fällt mir nicht ein, was der wohl meinen mag.......


Die Bremsen haben kein Anti-Takt-System, das haben nur die Felgen. Aber dafür sind die Bremsen aus dem extrem seltenen Aluminium Edelstahl


----------



## FRbiker (27. März 2009)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Das Teil ist schon auf 61 Euro, wer kauft denn so nen Schrott ?



Das Gebot kann man nicht ernst nehmen.. da bietet er bestimmt selber mit


----------



## farbenfroh (27. März 2009)

-Chris- schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Bike: http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Trendy-Mountainbike-Gold-NEU_W0QQitemZ320351958506QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item320351958506&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A5|39%3A1|240%3A1318. 18 Getriebe, Aluminium Edelstahl Bremsen und Anti-Takt-Felgen. Da werd ich wohl zuschlagen. Wehe es schnappt mir einer weg!


das bike brauch ich...vorallem hat es licht was wichtig ist bei downhill rennen nachts im wald...
weiß einer ob wieviel mm federweg das teil hat ? 
habe echt interesse an diesem pro downhill superduper freeride extreme s4m hill raceface double spank rider...


----------



## Anto (29. März 2009)

statt 100  nur noch *ab *100 


----------



## Audix (29. März 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> statt 100  nur noch *ab *100 



Ja, diese seltsame Formulierung kennt man doch von AS.
Weis auch nicht was die sich dabei denken.
Warscheinlich garnix...

Warscheinlich genauso wenig wie die Kandidaten, die hier im eBay - Kuriositäten Fred Angebote von AS rein posten...
Spass!


----------



## EvilEvo (30. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Federgabel-XC...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 Sehr vertrauenserweckend, würde nichtmal annähernd den Gedanken hegen, dass er das Teil iwo geklaut hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (31. März 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Federgabel-XC...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 Sehr vertrauenserweckend, würde nichtmal annähernd den Gedanken hegen, dass er das Teil iwo geklaut hat...



Muhahahaa... ich kann nich mehr!


----------



## zuki (31. März 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen welche Farbe die Kappe hat auf die ich hier biete???

http://cgi.ebay.de/NOX-Ahead-kappe-a-head-kappe-dirt-street-airborne-flux_W0QQitemZ200324772324QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item200324772324&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## astral67 (31. März 2009)

zuki schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen welche Farbe die Kappe hat auf die ich hier biete???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NOX-Ahead-kappe-a-head-kappe-dirt-street-airborne-flux_W0QQitemZ200324772324QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item200324772324&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Eindeutig ROT!

Warum?


----------



## kylogos (31. März 2009)

zuki schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen welche Farbe die Kappe hat auf die ich hier biete???



na, schwarz-grün mit weißer Schrift, steht doch da!


----------



## zuki (31. März 2009)

kylogos schrieb:


> na, schwarz-grün mit weißer Schrift, steht doch da!


Ach soooo


----------



## EvilEvo (31. März 2009)

In meinen anderen Auktionen gibt es noch mehr Aufkleber!

Das wegt bei mir die Vermutung, dass die schwarze Kappe in grün nur ein Aufkleber ist...


----------



## Miche12345 (31. März 2009)

Die Kappe ist grasschwarz das ist eine neue Farbe und wird meisst im Rennsport und in der Raumfahrt benutzt.


----------



## Harvester (31. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-NONIUS-C...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

du nicht bei mir bieten!
aber die bikebeschreibung is dann astrein...... komisch....


----------



## Der Physiker (31. März 2009)

Falls der noch nicht war. Der ist echt ehrlich aus 12k Carbon


----------



## zuki (1. April 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> In meinen anderen Auktionen gibt es noch mehr Aufkleber!
> 
> Das wegt bei mir die Vermutung, dass die schwarze Kappe in grün nur ein Aufkleber ist...



Das hatte ich gar nicht gelesen, sehr genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (1. April 2009)

Das wird schon die grüne Kappe sein, kein Aufkleber.


----------



## dragger (1. April 2009)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> Falls der noch nicht war. Der ist echt ehrlich aus 12k Carbon




Der ist doch schick! Meine Carbon-Rahmen haben auch alle schweißnähte!

Und is das nich üblich, das alle Carbon-Rahmen von Focus 6061 Alloy heißen?


----------



## EvilEvo (1. April 2009)

Auch wenn Zitat: "Die Gabel auf den Fotos gehört NICHT mit zum Angebot", würde ich trotzdem zuschlagen, die Gabel kann eh nich dolle sein, man sieht sie ja praktisch garnich, also null Poserfaktor.


----------



## wollschwein (1. April 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-NONIUS-C...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> du nicht bei mir bieten!
> aber die bikebeschreibung is dann astrein...... komisch....




ist das nicht die gleiche / ähnliche wand wie bei dem honda bike was bei ebay aufgetaucht ist???


----------



## sylantkilla (2. April 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> ist das nicht die gleiche / ähnliche wand wie bei dem honda bike was bei ebay aufgetaucht ist???




Ja die Wand ist mit weißen Steinen gemauert wie die Wand auf dem Foto mit dem Honda-Rahmen....
UND????
Solche Wände gibt es sicherlich in jeder 3. Garage...


----------



## corra (2. April 2009)

finde das mit der kontackt email lustig 

ist wohl damit keine bullen mitbiten XD


----------



## Hopi (2. April 2009)

Ich glaube eher das er Ebay besch....... will!  was eine Flachpfeife


----------



## Hot Wheels (2. April 2009)

Ich glaub der will so ziemlich jeden besc... !


----------



## tinnes (2. April 2009)

Find ich nicht gerade günstig!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bontrager-Race-M...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (2. April 2009)

Wer weiß was die Ebay-verkäufer für zeug rauchen
Wenn ich so benebelt wäre würde ich auch solche Preise verlangen
Oder es ist wirklich ein Kultstück


----------



## sylantkilla (2. April 2009)

E-Bay hat einfach nur den Ruf "Irgendein dummer Idiot findet sich immer" deswegen gibt es solche Auktionen wie sie hier gesammelt werden ja auch immer wieder....
Ob nun Preis zu hoch oder Schrott loswerden es finden sich immer leute mit zu wenig Ahnung oder mit der Einstellung das es woanders immer mindestens 100% teurer ist..

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## kylogos (3. April 2009)

Bikemarkt ...



> *Foto ist aus dem I-net, da die Digicam hin is und die Handycam nicht so viel hergibt*



6000,00 Euro


----------



## sylantkilla (3. April 2009)

Vielleicht mit'm Komma verrutscht... ich hätte das für 60.000,00 reingestellt....


----------



## biker_demo (3. April 2009)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> Falls der noch nicht war. Der ist echt ehrlich aus 12k Carbon



wchtig die auf den bildern (nicht) vorhandene gabel ist nicht im preis inbegriffen


----------



## dragger (4. April 2009)

biker_demo schrieb:


> wchtig die auf den bildern (nicht) vorhandene gabel ist nicht im preis inbegriffen




Hehe, auch auf nachfrage nach der Gabel (welche ja nich da is), wurde mir erneut mitgeteilt, das die GABEL nicht dabei sei, aber Innenlager und Kurbelarme!


Aber werden ja sehen, is nu MEINER! (20euro)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeilSide (4. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE-ATB-FAHRRAD-24-SHIMANO-55_W0QQitemZ290287691927QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item290287691927&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

mit Fahrradständer und Schutzblechen.
Kein Licht? Nene das is mir zu unsicher...


----------



## thefaked (4. April 2009)

> ...luftbereift...


----------



## sandtreter (4. April 2009)

und hier was aus den wilden "70ern"

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kultbike-aus-den...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Kampfmaschine (5. April 2009)

Aha, wußte gar nicht das es Damals schon 27 Gänge gab?




sandtreter schrieb:


> und hier was aus den wilden "70ern"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kultbike-aus-den...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## vertex98 (5. April 2009)

Die 50 km waren bestimmt die Hölle:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-in-Superzustand_W0QQitemZ250400436082QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item250400436082&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Tipo Allegro (6. April 2009)

Ich persönlich liebe ja auch Schrottplätze...was man da alles findet.  
Dieses Prachtstück hätt ich auch mitgenommen...der Kerl weiß wie man richtig Kohle macht!!! 

Rechtschreibung is auch super, denn..."DDR Bürger weiß sich zu helfen!" Und gegen Aufpreis lackiert er den Hobel sogar!!!   

Selten so ne geile Auktion gesehen!!!



http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Fahrad-rahme...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Tipo Allegro (6. April 2009)

Hab mal gefragt was die Lackierung kostet...Antwort:

kommt drauf an was für eine farbe ??
aber ich schätze mal 10 euro

Dann hab ich nach Jägermeisterlook gefragt...

richtig mit aufkleber und so dann wirds teurer
weil ein ayrbrush ist bei mir net deswegen
aufkleber ^^

...dann kam noch eine Ergänzung...

also ich sage einfach mal komplett 125 euro
ich würde den rahmen dan orange grundieren und an
den oberen seiten in diesem flachen grün machen
dann noch 2 aufkleber mit dem schriftzug am
rahmen oben und eine kleine jägermeisterflache an
der faust ist das io

Was meint ihr? Zuschlagen...? Hört sich doch gut an!!!

Ich hab mal nachgefragt ob er mir auch ein Hirschgeweih auf den Lenker baut...bin mal gespannt...


----------



## biker_demo (7. April 2009)

mal was ganz schönes auf ebay...









wenn ich dazu nur das geld hätte http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300306113934


----------



## Tipo Allegro (8. April 2009)

@ biker demo...SEHR GEIL !!!

...und hier ein vollgefedertes Scott für schlappe 200...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Sco...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sylantkilla (8. April 2009)

Wo steckt denn Azrael wenn man ihn braucht?
Der kann sich dann ja mal mit Scott in Verbindung setzen.
Der Schrott ist garantiert kein Scott.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (9. April 2009)

Wie kann man sich bei einer _SATTELSTANGE _so verrechnen?

Zitat:
*Original RinglÃ© Moby SattelstÃ¼tze (31,5 mm) â legendÃ¤res Kult-Teil*​ ​ *Durchmesser 31,5 mm, LÃ¤nge 360mm â wirklich verdammt guter Zustand!*​ ​ Ihr bietet auf ein original RinglÃ© Moby SattelstÃ¼ze aus Aluminium. Ich habe sie selbst neulich bei eBay ersteigert, musste aber leider feststellen, dass ich eine gebraucht hÃ¤tte, die nur einen Durchmesser von 27,2 mm hat â ich war einfach zu gierig auf das coole Teil!!!​ Die Sattelstange ist gebraucht und hat ein paar dezente Kratzer, sprich normale Gebrauchsspuren.​


----------



## Burnhard (9. April 2009)

biker_demo schrieb:


> mal was ganz schönes auf ebay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Teil kannste dir anscheinend auch im Jambasparabo kaufen.
Einfach SMS an...


----------



## Tipo Allegro (9. April 2009)

Hab ihm schon ne Mail geschrieben...bis jetzt keine Antwort...


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. April 2009)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> @ biker demo...SEHR GEIL !!!
> 
> ...und hier ein vollgefedertes Scott für schlappe 200...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Sco...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Das ist bestimmt ein Scott Prototyp.....


----------



## Tipo Allegro (9. April 2009)

...klar...eine ganz spezielle Serie nur für Bau und Supermärkte! 
Ahnlich wie Dacia welche Renault baut....


----------



## pixelquantec (9. April 2009)

_Es ist vollgefedert das heißt Druckstoßdämpfer vorn und die Federschwinge ist extragefedert._

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ270367215468QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item270367215468&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. April 2009)

Rahmenhöhe 100cm ahahaha


----------



## mightyEx (9. April 2009)

Eigentlich nicht Ebay -

eben auf Kabel1

- Welches Rad ist für Offroad geeignet

a - All-Rad
b - Montain Bike

0137 - (schlagmichtod)

 

Ich würd sagen - keines von beiden


----------



## Tipo Allegro (11. April 2009)

HÄ ???!!!....WAS...TELLER...???



http://cgi.ebay.de/FIAT-500-N-1959-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invincible (11. April 2009)

HÄ???!!!...WAS..18.000 Latten???

Die spinnen die Italiener


----------



## zonensatan (12. April 2009)

Habe die Beschreibung zum Auto nicht verstanden.
Wohl mit der ersten Version von Bbelfish übersetzt. Oder Geheimcode...


----------



## waxa (12. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ASUS-Eee-PC-900-...hash=item140311554291&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

Clever, der macht mehr Geld nur mit der Tastatur wie manche mit dem ganzen Gerät.


----------



## sylantkilla (12. April 2009)

der verkauft so wie ich das verstehe die einzelnen Tasten und nicht mal die ganze Tastatur - also ist das mal voll die Verarschung


----------



## Tipo Allegro (13. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26er-Mountainbik...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dragger (13. April 2009)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26er-Mountainbike-mit-ROCK-SHOX-Gabel-Faltrad-von-BMW_W0QQitemZ280333418739QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item280333418739&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318




Erstaunlich find ich immer wieder, was die Leute für den Versand haben wollen!!!! 65 Euro
Wenn ich nen Bike versenden will, hol ich mir vom Händler um die ecke nen Bikekarton, pack das Bike da rein und dann zahl ich bei DHL 9,90 für das Teil (online sogar nur 8,90 ) Sollte halt nich schwerer als 25kg werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tipo Allegro (13. April 2009)

...erstaunlicher find ich die Preisvorstellung für das Teil aber mit dem Versand muß ich dir Recht geben...


----------



## biker_demo (13. April 2009)

dragger schrieb:


> Erstaunlich find ich immer wieder, was die Leute für den Versand haben wollen!!!!




dazu passend...der preis normal wäre ja oke aber der versand 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Commencal-DH-Sup...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mike49 (15. April 2009)

Hier mal ein ganz besonderes eBay-'Schätzchen':






:kotz:

Und noch der Link dazu:

http://cgi.ebay.at/Mountainbike-von...14QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder

Man beachte den Preis...


----------



## Gepard (15. April 2009)

Kohlefaser-Anbauteile aber ein Billigstrahmen


----------



## HILLKILLER (15. April 2009)

Nagut sag mal dieses Bike erinnert mich an die guten alten Tage, damals 

Viel schlimmer ist eigentlich, dass das Bike auf den Bildern zwei verschiedene Gabeln hat, ein Treckingmodel ( leicht gebogen mit Federbalgen) und nur wenns Bike komplett drauf ist, ist die angegebene Gabel zu sehen 

Edit, ah nein auf einigen Bildern ist das Bike auf wunderliche Weise Silber, okay, klaub ist wirklich kult, ein Bike wo Rahmenform und Farbe sich je nach Sonnenstand anpassen


----------



## Hot Wheels (15. April 2009)

Nicht nur die Gabeln, das Rad hat einmal ne HS 33 und das andere mal ne Scheibenbremse.
Die Vorbauten und die REifen sind auch ungleich.
Das sind 2 verschiedene Räder, soll wohl hochwertiger aussehen, einfach
mal von mehren Rädern die besten Teile ablichten und als eins verkaufen ;-).

Das ist auch noch so ein professioneller Verkaufsagent !


----------



## Hopi (15. April 2009)

Ist halt ein altes Rad! Aber bitte nicht mit Bulls verwechseln.

Allerdings ist er was die Preisvorstellungen angeht wohl etwas neben der Spur 

Aber 2002 als Baujahr ist schon lustig,  ich hätte es eher in den 90gern gesehen


----------



## biker_demo (15. April 2009)

immer schönere sachen findet man.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/IronHorse-Sunday...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LaiNico (15. April 2009)

bis auf das er es für`n neupreis vertickt ist was daran das problem?


----------



## thefaked (15. April 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein ganz besonderes eBay-'Schätzchen':
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red Bull ist doch die Eigenmarke vom Roseversand...seit wann kommt der aus Kanada?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. April 2009)

die rahmen wurde früher in kanada geschweißt.


----------



## speedy_j (15. April 2009)

eisdielen-posen der extraklasse - nette beschreibung

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-Lambda-D...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Hot Wheels (15. April 2009)

Unglaublich, sich so ein Teil nur für die Stadt zu kaufen, mir persönlich geht
es schon auf den Nerv, wenn ich mit meinem XC auf Asphalt rumfahre, da nehm 
ich lieber nen Renner.
Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich einen mit so nem Cycletoolmonstrum für 
möchtegern Downhiller in der City rumgurken sehen, sah meiner Meinung
nach auch ziemlich banane aus.


----------



## Triturbo (15. April 2009)

Nr1

''Hinweis von eBay: Der Verkäufer hat diesen Artikel wiedereingestellt.''     

Nr2

Ja, vielen Dank auch.


----------



## Hot Wheels (15. April 2009)

Ein wirklich schönes Canyon !!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/gut-erhaltenes-Mountenbike-24-Zoll-voll-gefedert_W0QQitemZ170320740216QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item170320740216&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## foenfrisur (15. April 2009)

aber immerhin...keine antriebsschwinge


----------



## Rocky_M (16. April 2009)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/gut-erhaltenes-Mountenbike-24-Zoll-voll-gefedert_W0QQitemZ170320740216QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item170320740216&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Da fehlt grün zum perfekten Regenbogen


----------



## nun_der_chef (16. April 2009)

Interesse an einem Cannondale:

Cannondale


----------



## Hot Wheels (16. April 2009)

> aber immerhin...keine antriebsschwinge



Dafür aber sehr wahrscheinlich Pedalrückschlag ohne Ende ;-) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (16. April 2009)

nun_der_chef schrieb:


> Interesse an einem Cannondale:
> 
> Cannondale


 
Aber wenigstens ist er ehrlich.


----------



## stephan- (16. April 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> eisdielen-posen der extraklasse - nette beschreibung
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-Lambda-D...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Ist schon krass was man in der Stadt für Reserven braucht 


Irgendwie traurig wie viel Geld die Leute für die letzten Schrotträder bezahlen, siehe eine Seite weiter vorne


----------



## pixelquantec (16. April 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ist schon krass was man in der Stadt für Reserven braucht


 
Andere wären froh, so ein Rad benutzen zu dürfen, für was es gedacht ist. 
Ist irgendwie so wie ein Ferrari mit ner 25 hinten dran.


----------



## andi55 (17. April 2009)

Zwar nicht ebay, aber dafür mit Doppelbrücke und

Bremsscheibenimitat






das Ganze nochmal in Groß, aber in der selben bescheidenen Quali


----------



## fLoOh (18. April 2009)

zu geil ich glabu ich mach mir auch noch so ein imitat dran

fLoOh


----------



## pixelquantec (18. April 2009)

*Designer-Mountenbike vom Ferrari-Designer Pininfarina*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Mountenbike-vom-Ferrari-Designer-Pininfarina_W0QQitemZ250405792882QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item250405792882&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (18. April 2009)

die gabs mal bei esso oder ieiner tanke als bonusaktion.


----------



## chris91 (18. April 2009)

Hi Leute!
Was man in Ebay unter Downhill so alles findet^^
Hier ist die neue Generation der Downhill Bikes
Den Anfang macht ein robustes Downhill Bike inkl. Getränkehalter und Ständer:
http://cgi.ebay.at/HIGH-Colorado-Do...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Noch ein nettes Dh Bike:
http://cgi.ebay.at/DOWNHILL-MTB-ALU...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Dieser Verkäufer bietet generell eine große Palette an Dh Bikes:
http://cgi.ebay.at/DOWNHILL-MTB-MOU...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
http://cgi.ebay.at/DOWNHILL-MTB-MIF...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318  immerhin schon ein Licht dabei
Noch ein paar (laut Beschreibung) Vollgefederte Bikes
http://cgi.ebay.at/DOWNHILL-MTB-MOU...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
http://cgi.ebay.at/26-MTB-X-TAS-Y-D...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
http://cgi.ebay.at/26-DOWNHILL-MTB-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Zum Abschluss ein Dh Hardtail:
http://cgi.ebay.at/26-DOWNHILL-MTB-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Möglicherweise ist ein Bike für diese Saison für euch dabei.

mfg Christoph


----------



## Hot Wheels (19. April 2009)

Kesenci gmbh, was ist denn das für ein Laden, kuckt euch mal das Jesuslogo an .
Immerhin haben die 30000 positive Bewertungen, echt unglaublich was die Leute für nen Schrott kaufen.
Früher gabs nen einfachen Stahlrahmen mit 3 Gang Torpedoschaltung und fertig, heutzutage muß es aber immer unbedingt wie nen Hardcore Mtb aussehen und in Wirklichkeit funktioniert an der Möhre nix wie es soll !


----------



## mystahr (19. April 2009)

nicht zu verachten sind auch die dirtbikes bei ebay
http://cgi.ebay.at/26-RUHRWERK-ALU-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

gibts da eigentlich nurnoch schrott?


----------



## Jumper 1 (19. April 2009)

In Ebay?
Ja da gibt es fast nur noch schrott
Was sie immer unter DH und Dirt- Bikes verstehen
Frage ist wenn das immer Dh und Dirt- Bikes sind 
Was haben wir dann?


----------



## Farodin (19. April 2009)

andi55 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht ebay, aber dafür mit Doppelbrücke und
> 
> Bremsscheibenimitat
> 
> ...



Nein ,wie geil ist das denn?! 
Das bau ich mir an meine Stadtschlampe ,falls ich jemals eine besitzen werde


----------



## Audix (19. April 2009)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> In Ebay?
> Ja da gibt es fast nur noch schrott
> Was sie immer unter DH und Dirt- Bikes verstehen
> Frage ist wenn das immer Dh und Dirt- Bikes sind
> Was haben wir dann?



Ja wie jetzt?
Sag blos du hast keine..


> Beleuchtung:nach STVZO, hinten Standlichtautomatik


??
Damit es keine Auffahrunfälle gibt, wenn man mal nachts im Park,
auf dem Table stehen bleibst, weil dir deine


> Bremsen:VR: Alu-V-Brake HR: Alu-V-Brake


in die


> Schutzbleche:Kunststoff-Steckschutzbleche, schwarz


gerasselt sind!
Is mir selbst schon 100mal passiert!


----------



## Jumper 1 (19. April 2009)

Ich fahre mit Bremsscheibenimitate
Die leuchten schön wenn sie heißlaufen,mit Standlichtautomatik
Bis sie abgeglüht sind dauerts 10 min


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. April 2009)

Zum DH Bike:
Dieses Bike schlägt ein wie eine Bombe in die langweilige Szene des Mountainbike-Designs auf Ebay mit den immergleichen, billig aussehenden China-Rädern! Hier passiert etwas, jedes Detail ist durchdesignt, überall bietet es Überraschungen und faszinierende Lösungen!

Grandios ausgestattet:

» zwei PROMAX Scheibenbremsen
» Doppelbrücken("Downhill")-Federgabel
» 24-Gang SHIMANO ACERA-Schaltung
(sagt alles)

Zum Dirtbike:
Zweitmarke eines renommierten Deutschen 
Fahrradherstellers 
(Prince oder Conway?)


----------



## pixelquantec (19. April 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Zum DH Bike:
> Dieses Bike schlägt ein wie eine Bombe in die langweilige Szene des Mountainbike-Designs auf Ebay mit den immergleichen, billig aussehenden China-Rädern! Hier passiert etwas, jedes Detail ist durchdesignt, überall bietet es Überraschungen und faszinierende Lösungen!


 

   meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (19. April 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Zum DH Bike:
> Dieses Bike schlägt ein wie eine Bombe in die langweilige Szene des Mountainbike-Designs auf Ebay mit den immergleichen, billig aussehenden China-Rädern! Hier passiert etwas, jedes Detail ist durchdesignt, überall bietet es Überraschungen und faszinierende Lösungen!
> 
> Grandios ausgestattet:
> ...


Nein 
Wie heist die Firma ?
_MCKENZIE_


----------



## dragger (20. April 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Zum Dirtbike:
> Zweitmarke eines renommierten Deutschen
> Fahrradherstellers
> (Prince oder Conway?)




Ruhrwerk gehört zu ONYX-CYCLES!!!! Wer auch immer das sein mag!


----------



## burn (20. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-DIR...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. April 2009)

Krass, warum ne Einbrückengabel fahren? Man kann doch einfach die gute alte Doppelbrücke etwas herausschieben, kann nur für ihn hoffen das er nie so gefahren ist. Echt krank, echt ebay.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2009)

Das fällt aber schon unter Betrug.


----------



## Hot Wheels (20. April 2009)

Der filigrane 130mm CC-Vorbau passt auch optimal zu dieser dezenten Gabel !


----------



## HILLKILLER (21. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Spende-fuer-ein-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:7|39:1|240:1318

Naja, vllt sollte ich auchmal so anfangen


----------



## iceCalt (21. April 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Spende-fuer-ein-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ290311615371QQcmdZViewItemQQptZTotal_Verr%C3%BCcktes?hash=item290311615371&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A7|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Naja, vllt sollte ich auchmal so anfangen




Das Angebot wurde schon längst entfernt D;


----------



## HILLKILLER (21. April 2009)

Man, dabei brauchte der Mensch das Rad doch so dringend...(sowas spießiges dieses ebay  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky_M (22. April 2009)

burn schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-DIR...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



_Der Rahm wurde neu Verschweißt._



Wat'n Schenkelklopfer-Verschreiber


----------



## thefaked (22. April 2009)

> !!!!!Dieses Bike gibt es nur einmal!!!!!




Kann man nur hoffen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2009)

Special Edition:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/182249


----------



## black soul (22. April 2009)

Profi Freeride/DH Bike sogar mit Ständer und Gepäckträger. WOW !

http://cgi.ebay.de/KHS-FXT-TRAIL-Pr...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## iceCalt (22. April 2009)

Wie einem nur die Galle hoch kommen kann, wenn man diese Profibikes angepriesen bekommt und die Poser mit ihrem Spielzeugblech in der Stadt rumkurven sieht :I


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> Profi Freeride/DH Bike sogar mit Ständer und Gepäckträger. WOW !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KHS-FXT-TRAIL-Pr...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318




http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_dh_200_09.htm 
Jop die Ähnlichkeit ist unverkennbar, das muss der nachfolger sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (23. April 2009)

defektes fahrrad, übregends fahrt bereit, in klar text mit man kann 
fahren, oder so ähnlich

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-fur-bastler-defekt_W0QQitemZ180347252967QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item180347252967&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Amock (23. April 2009)

> Antwort: Es hat 21 Gänge , Schalwerk hat Aufschrift DNP Epoch7, und drehregler.



alles klar! 

ich bau mir jetzt auch nen drehregler ans rad, MUHA!


----------



## mystahr (23. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/schwarzes-Fahrra...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Fastracing (23. April 2009)

Geile Artikellbeschreibung ...

Schwarzes Fahrrad zu verklaufen (Schallbremsen)


----------



## mystahr (23. April 2009)

Sportliche Sitzposition
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-sehr-guter-Zustand-Decathlon_W0QQitemZ180348188846QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item180348188846&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Die packen das Rad in ein Karton und bringen es zur Post aber haben keine Zeit um ihren Text nochmal durchzulesen geschweige denn ne anständige Beschreibung zu verfassen.
Oder sind die alle der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig?
http://cgi.ebay.de/26-zoll-Mountain...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Jumper 1 (23. April 2009)

Jetzt weißt Du ,wo die Pisa Werte kommen
Aus :EBAY


----------



## iceCalt (23. April 2009)

Und das zu deutlich billigeren Preisen als von jeder beliebigen Studienanalyse o..o


----------



## mystahr (24. April 2009)

Mountenbaik
Montainebike
Mountinbike
Montain Bike 
Mountenbike
Moutainbike
und zu guter letzt Sitibikes

Wenn man da surft weiss man irgendwann selbst nichtmehr wie es geschrieben wird.


----------



## Schlucker36 (25. April 2009)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt Du ,wo die Pisa Werte kommen
> Aus :EBAY



Hmmmm.....


----------



## sigggi (25. April 2009)

Da ich zur Zeit wegen eines gebrochenen Daumen sowieso nicht schalten kann, wäre diese neue Schaltungsvariante eventuell eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (25. April 2009)

Viel Spass beim schalten


----------



## Stefan4444 (25. April 2009)

Kann man den Verkäufer eigentlich haftbar machen, wegen vortäuschen von falschen Anbauteilen? 
Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, sehe ich da gar nichts am Sattel, das riecht nach.....Betrug!!!!11


----------



## mwulf (25. April 2009)

In der Beschreibung steht Hand-Darmschaltung, dementsprechend kann es sein, dass er sie gerade als Handschaltung eingestellt hat. Ob du es reklamieren kannst, wenn die Darmschaltung im Ar*** ist kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## stephan- (25. April 2009)

Ich denke man muss den Schalter erst an die richtige Position des Fahrers bringen, daher ist er auch auf dem Bild nicht sichtbar. Vermutlich ist der Verkäufer gerade gefahren.


----------



## mystahr (26. April 2009)

Beleuschtung ok


----------



## sigggi (26. April 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Da ich zur Zeit wegen eines gebrochenen Daumen sowieso nicht schalten kann, wäre diese neue Schaltungsvariante eventuell eine Alternative.





> Am 25.04.09 hat der Verkäufer die folgenden Angaben hinzugefügt:
> 
> Hallo  wegen den schaltung
> 
> ...



Schade, doch keine Darmschaltung. Na ja, wenigstens ne Na*r*benschaltung. Narben habe ich zum Glück genug. Sogar ein paar Neue an der Hand. Da ist eine Na*r*benhandschaltung wohl das richtige für mich. Mal schauen.


----------



## norman_gsus (26. April 2009)

man achte von wem das Bike sein soll.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Voltage-YZ...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## andi55 (26. April 2009)

norman_gsus schrieb:


> man achte von wem das Bike sein soll.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Voltage-YZ...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318




Wenn ich mir die dürftige Beschreibung, die nicht vorhandenen Bewertungen (angemeldet seit 2006), den Startpreis so anschaue, dann sollte man den link auch mal bei den "gestohlenen Bikes" posten


----------



## HILLKILLER (27. April 2009)

Mal was ausm Schwesterforum...der arme Rahmen...

http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=11516&sort=1&cat=1&page=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (27. April 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Mal was ausm Schwesterforum...der arme Rahmen...
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=11516&sort=1&cat=1&page=4



http://www.farbfehlsichtigkeit.com/


----------



## Cuscuta (29. April 2009)

Hier ein Cube Attention mit ca. 11-13 kg und Shimano Narben. 

Das Ungewöhnliche ist, warum zum Teufel bieten die soviel für die Karre?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Attention-2009_W0QQitemZ280336235279QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item280336235279&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## sylantkilla (29. April 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Hier ein Cube Attention mit ca. 11-13 kg und Shimano Narben.
> 
> Das Ungewöhnliche ist, warum zum Teufel bieten die soviel für die Karre?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Attention-2009_W0QQitemZ280336235279QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item280336235279&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318




Neupreis im Laden 599 - Restdauer des Angebots 1 Tag, 6  Stunden, da geht noch einiges.... - Vielleicht bekommt er ja mehr als 600 dafür


----------



## EvilEvo (29. April 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Hier ein Cube Attention mit ca. 11-13 kg und Shimano Narben.
> 
> Das Ungewöhnliche ist, warum zum Teufel bieten die soviel für die Karre?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Attention-2009_W0QQitemZ280336235279QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item280336235279&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Das sind Kleinwüchsige, versuch mal ein Rad mit der RahmenLÄNGE von 51cm zu kriegen^^.


----------



## jojolintzi (29. April 2009)

Unter den Ganzen geboten sind ca 5 ernst zu nehmende gebote. der rest ist alles gepusht.


----------



## pixelquantec (29. April 2009)

Vielleicht wegen den Narben von Shimano. Sind wohl gut verheilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0unt3r (29. April 2009)

hey @ all 
nee das bike is doch voll gut hat sogar ne
Suntour XCM Gabel mit Look Funktion  xD

mfg C0unt3r


----------



## downhiller93 (2. Mai 2009)

"big hit" auf ebay,  die schwinge


----------



## sylantkilla (2. Mai 2009)

downhiller93 schrieb:


> "big hit" auf ebay,  die schwinge




Was soll denn damit sein?? - ich erkenne da nix...


----------



## el martn (2. Mai 2009)

Nicht dumm...

kurzen Dämpfer und die Wippe umgedreht!!!

kuckst Du, so ist richtig...

ich wurde keinen Cent für die Karre zahlen!

voll vermurkst...

el martn


----------



## biker1967 (2. Mai 2009)

Schaut mal in der Artikelbeschreibung auf die Laufleistung
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Gustav-M-Sattelhalter-IS-2000-fuer-190-mm-160-mm_W0QQitemZ280340403039QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item280340403039&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
So schnell möcht ich mit meinem bike auch mal sein. Gibt bestimmt nen Eintrag ins Guiness-Buch...


----------



## EvilEvo (2. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Diamondback-Pro-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Hat der da echt zwischen Gabelkonus und Steuerlager einen Haufen Spacer gepackt????


----------



## norman_gsus (2. Mai 2009)

wie geil ist das denn bitte.
Hammerhart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## el-master (4. Mai 2009)

Hat jetzt zwar nicht direkt was mit nem Fahrrad zu tun, aber die Eigenschaft "kurios" wird zu 100% erfüllt!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/schwarzer-Body-S...ryZ36980QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Audix (4. Mai 2009)

el-master schrieb:


> Hat jetzt zwar nicht direkt was mit nem Fahrrad zu tun, aber die Eigenschaft "kurios" wird zu 100% erfüllt!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/schwarzer-Body-S...ryZ36980QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Leute gibts....
Das kann Mensch gar nich glauben! 
Aber warum der Body in der Rubrik Sporthosen auch noch drin ist, will ich mir lieber nicht vorstellen...
Aber hey - gugg was er noch hat!!





Cooler Spucki!


----------



## Miche12345 (4. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja mal ein geile Model


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (4. Mai 2009)

Der Typ hat sich so auf den Text konzentriert, dass er dabei garnicht bemerkt hat, dass ihm ein Ei aus dem doch etwas knappen Teil hängt.


----------



## iceCalt (5. Mai 2009)

Das Teil soll angeblich Neuware sein, wurde aber zwecks Foto angezogen.. Da verfehlt jmd. deutlich die Unterschiede nicht. Und auch ist die Geschichte totaler Humbuck. Es schrieb, mein Lebenspartner, auf dem Foto ist eindeutlich ein Mann zu sehen. Bei solchen Leuten mit Schizophrenie würde ich nicht mal etwas luftdicht abgepacktes kaufen..


----------



## sik_at (6. Mai 2009)

zufaellig entdeckt. armes KLEIN, auch wenn es kein klassiker ist 

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...36917&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Audix (6. Mai 2009)

Vieleicht kennt ihrs schon...
aber...
Unglaublich...
die Zugverlegung...
die Teile...
und die allseits beliebte Atrappe...
http://cgi.ebay.de/KINDERFAHRRAD-20...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50
Hammer!


----------



## HILLKILLER (7. Mai 2009)

Zwar nicht Ebay, aber Heute zufällig gesehen, sehr lustig sind solche Ansichten allemal.
Sollte doch dem letzten Deppen aufgefallen sein, wierum man eine Gabel zu fahren hat...


----------



## Tipo Allegro (8. Mai 2009)

Yeah!!!



Ob manche echt glauben es sei verkaufsfördernd wenn man Bilder von seiner alten mit reinstellt

http://www.hood.de/auction/34926018/s-works-transition-frame-only-ausstellung.htm


----------



## Hot Wheels (8. Mai 2009)

Die scheint aber garnicht mal so übel zu sein.


----------



## Dentabiker (8. Mai 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Diamondback-Pro-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Hat der da echt zwischen Gabelkonus und Steuerlager einen Haufen Spacer gepackt????


ist das jetzt dumm oder genial


----------



## Vassilij (9. Mai 2009)

allradantrieb am mtb?! 

würde ich gern mal probefahren 

http://cgi.ebay.de/allradbike-maunt...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (9. Mai 2009)

kauf!


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2009)

Dentabiker schrieb:


> ist das jetzt dumm oder genial



Tja wenn er sie auf den Gabelkonus gepackt hat, dürfte da eine Menge Spiel zwischen unterem Lager und dem obersten Spacer entstehn. Wenn er den Gabelkonus auf die Spacer gepackt hat,hat der Konus einfach nur ne Menge Spieln auf dem Gabelschaft, da der Konus ja eigentlich dafür ausgelegt ist, auf die Verdickung am unteren Ende des Gabelschafts aufgeschlagen zu werden, wirft sich mir die Frage auf, ob da ein Spacer überhaupt drüber passt.


----------



## mystahr (9. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280341116179


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. Mai 2009)

Was ist da gebrochen????


----------



## mystahr (10. Mai 2009)

Die Schelle vom Trigger, hab echt überlegt ob ich mir dieses shimano x9 schaltwerk kaufe....


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TriLoc-Bike-Chip-Fahrwerktuning-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ190305021647QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item190305021647&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el-master (10. Mai 2009)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TriLoc-Bike-Chip...s=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


 


Ich fass es nicht.
Über den Typ bin ich vor ein paar Wochen schon mal gestolpert. Damals beim HiFi-Zubehör. 
Wenn ich damals schon geahnt hätte dass seine Veränderungen auf Molekularebene auch fürs biken taugen hätte ich nicht so gelacht.
So wird´s natürlich deutlich seriöser!!


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. Mai 2009)

hmmm....
http://www.albat-energy.de/TriLoc_Systeme/triloc_systeme.html




Version PROFESSIONAL   für Großraum-Passagierflugzeuge

Besserer Wirkungsgrad der Turbinen - Reduzierung des Treibstoffverbrauchs - mehr Flugstabilität - ausgeprägt homogenes Gesamtverhalten.


----------



## zweikreise (10. Mai 2009)

Das Triloc-System entfaltet seine beste Wirkung in Neumond-Nächten, wenn das Käuzchen dreimal schreit. Es wird zum Turbo, wenn auch noch eine schwarze Katze von rechts nach links läuft und dazu ein Werwolf heult.


----------



## Hot Wheels (10. Mai 2009)

Wer den Mist kauft, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen !!!


----------



## pixelquantec (10. Mai 2009)

Schaut euch mal deren Page an.
Ich sag nur: *Der Glaube versetzt Berge.*


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2009)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TriLoc-Bike-Chip-Fahrwerktuning-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ190305021647QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item190305021647&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200



Esotherik fürs Bike, wie geil


----------



## mwulf (13. Mai 2009)

Hier gibt es einen extrem neuwertigen 26 Zoll Rahmen mit unter 1 kg ...


----------



## Audix (13. Mai 2009)

Wurde wohl schon entfernt...
Aber war wohl auch zu .....
http://s8b.directupload.net/file/d/1790/h2lnfajn_jpg.htm

Ohne Worte!


----------



## mwulf (13. Mai 2009)

Die Kategorie ist aber auch sehr passend ausgewählt:

Kategorie: Sammeln und Seltenes > Welt der Tiere > Wildtiere > Affen


----------



## wildbiker (13. Mai 2009)

Hab auch noch was.. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170330024538&ssP ageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (13. Mai 2009)

kann die kuriosität nicht erkennen


----------



## iceCalt (13. Mai 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> kann die kuriosität nicht erkennen



Siehe Textbeschreibung!


----------



## KingCAZAL (13. Mai 2009)

ein mädchen, dass sich scheinbar nicht gut auskennt oder meinst du das gel


----------



## iceCalt (13. Mai 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> ein mädchen, dass sich scheinbar nicht gut auskennt oder meinst du das gel



Von der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik des eBay-Users ist dieses Fahrrad ein totaler Reinfall. Aber um welches Gel geht es denn? Das gell Gel oder das gel Gell?


----------



## KingCAZAL (13. Mai 2009)

die meinte vermutliche so eine pannenschutz matsche


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Mai 2009)

Der Text ist doch ganz lustig.





> hallo, habe mit der susi beschlossen unsere drahtesel zu verkaufen, wir sind figurtechnich nicht die idealbiker.....
> hier der susi ihm seins,


Man muss ja nicht alles ernst nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (14. Mai 2009)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Kurbel richtig zu montieren, lag bei 50:50.


----------



## pixelquantec (14. Mai 2009)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Kurbel richtig zu montieren, lag bei 50:50.




Einfach das Hinterrad drehen. Den Sattel an der Gabel montieren und den Lenker auf die Sattelstütze. Ist eben was ganz besonderes. Wie alles in Ebay. Lenken muß man dann eben mit dem A***h


----------



## ulli! (14. Mai 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Einfach das Hinterrad drehen. Den Sattel an der Gabel montieren und den Lenker auf die Sattelstütze. Ist eben was ganz besonderes. Wie alles in Ebay. Lenken muß man dann eben mit dem A***h


Das Bau-Metallic wirkt echt ganz gut auf den Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strangeandnice (15. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/cannondale-bad-b...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Bad-B...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

ahja ;-)


----------



## bredo (15. Mai 2009)

Das Rad kann man zur Zeit dreimal ersteigern:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Bad-B...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


bredo
Wir rasen nicht, wir fliegen tief.


----------



## HILLKILLER (15. Mai 2009)

Okay, doppelt hällt besser 

Aber ein sehr vertrauenswürdiger Verkäufer...besonders top Bewertungen, wer da kauft is selbst schuld


----------



## kailer (15. Mai 2009)

Da hat sich jemand wohl beim Preisvorschlag vertippt...: 

Trek Remedy 8 für 220.000 

Wenn das vor Gericht geht, wird's teuer...


----------



## el-master (15. Mai 2009)

kailer schrieb:


> Da hat sich jemand wohl beim Preisvorschlag vertippt...:
> 
> Trek Remedy 8 für 220.000 
> 
> Wenn das vor Gericht geht, wird's teuer...


 
Zuallererst wird der Verkäufer mal selbst grosse Augen machen wenn er das nicht korrigiert. 
Ich gehe davon aus dass Ebay keine Skrupel hat und die Gebühr vom Konto des Verkäufers abbuchen wird.


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Mai 2009)

Beim Abzocken hat Ebay definitiv keine Skrupel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman_gsus (19. Mai 2009)

Der Hammer schlecht hin


http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-DIRT-JUMP-Downhill-STREET-Freeride-Trial-Race-Dual_W0QQitemZ160334956373QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item160334956373&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A200


----------



## allbarone (20. Mai 2009)

hab auch grad wqas gefunden. Die slx kurbel mit bashguard.

Schaut was der händler angiebt wofür die zu gebrauchen ist  



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]Für Radtyp: [/FONT]*Beachcruiser, BMX, Cityrad, Crossrad hardtail, Crossrad vollgefedert, Fitnessbike, Hollandrad, Mountainbike hardtail, Mountainbike vollgef., Rennrad, Trekkingrad, *

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Kurbelgarnitur-SLX-FC-M665,--(175mm)-(36-22)_W0QQitemZ270350933441QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## speedy_j (20. Mai 2009)

allbarone schrieb:


> hab auch grad wqas gefunden. Die slx kurbel mit bashguard.
> 
> Schaut was der händler angiebt wofür die zu gebrauchen ist
> 
> ...



und? kann man es oder nicht.


auch nicht superkurios aber bei dem preis sollten schon ordentliche fotos von einem fertigen bike enthalten sein: http://cgi.ebay.de/Foes-FXR-XC-Bike...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## allbarone (20. Mai 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und? kann man es oder nicht.
> 
> 
> auch nicht superkurios aber bei dem preis sollten schon ordentliche fotos von einem fertigen bike enthalten sein: http://cgi.ebay.de/Foes-FXR-XC-Bike-wie-Intense-Nicolai-Santa-Cruz_W0QQitemZ180358340800QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item180358340800&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50




wenn man will gehts bestimmt.... Stell dir einfach ein Hollandrad mit dieser Kurbel vor... es geht hier darum wie viel der VK über sein Produkt weis.


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. Mai 2009)

Vorallem so ein Radl so runterwirtschaften...wenn man sich so erinnert, was die Foes Rahmen allein mal für Preise hatten


----------



## alet08 (20. Mai 2009)

Es hat jemand gekauft!!! :O
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270383884758

Dem würd ich meins auch verkaufen....


----------



## speedy_j (20. Mai 2009)

allbarone schrieb:


> wenn man will gehts bestimmt.... Stell dir einfach ein Hollandrad mit dieser Kurbel vor... es geht hier darum wie viel der VK über sein Produkt weis.



der vk wird besser über sein produkt bescheid wissen als du. nur der gemeine ebay käufer entscheidet, was an sein rad kommt und was nicht.
kauft sich also der hollandradfahrende opa die kurbel und ist dann glücklich mit dem design an seinem rad, dann freut es den vk auch.
du hast ebay wohl noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## allbarone (21. Mai 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der vk wird besser über sein produkt bescheid wissen als du. nur der gemeine ebay käufer entscheidet, was an sein rad kommt und was nicht.
> kauft sich also der hollandradfahrende opa die kurbel und ist dann glücklich mit dem design an seinem rad, dann freut es den vk auch.
> du hast ebay wohl noch nicht verstanden.




JAU! Bin wohl zu blöd. Muss ich noch schnell an meiner E-Gitarren-Auktion dazu schreiben das man damit auch gut schlagzeug spielen kann  100 Punkte. Am besten kommt jetzt wieder ein schlauer Fuchs und meint mir zu sagen das das doch möglich sei... schade nur wenn sich dann ein schlagzeug newbie sich freut das er sich sein erstes schlagzeug gekauft hat das dann aber ******* klingt .


----------



## KingCAZAL (22. Mai 2009)

holt mich hier raus ich bin ein STAR

KLICK KLICK


----------



## Canadan (24. Mai 2009)

Echt super!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremshebel-HOLZ-...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (24. Mai 2009)

Find ich absolut toll. Die Idee ist schon klasse, nur passen Holzbremshebel kaum zu irgendwelchen Rädern.


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. Mai 2009)

wieso?

hierzu schon


----------



## mystahr (24. Mai 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Find ich absolut toll. Die Idee ist schon klasse, nur passen Holzbremshebel kaum zu irgendwelchen Rädern.


Mit passenden Holzbrakeboostern wären die top!


----------



## mwulf (24. Mai 2009)

Hier sind schon Holzbrakebooster dran ...


----------



## Steppy1974 (24. Mai 2009)

Einer der ersten Steppenwölfe!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mini-Bike-Fun-Bike-Mini-Fahrad-STEPPENWOLF_W0QQitemZ150347546164QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2301697e34&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## downhillbenni84 (26. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein "Hardcore" Downhillconfusedfully! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Fully-G...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Interresant zusammengebastelt, bzw. versucht!


----------



## stay_tuned (26. Mai 2009)

es gibt leute, die  haben zu viel geld, kaufen sich dann sau teuere sachen und können damit nix anfangen ^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2009)

Rechtschreibung:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=104947


----------



## pixelquantec (26. Mai 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=104947


 
Der Text hat fast Ebayniveau. Nur ist er noch zu nah an der deutschen Rechtschreibung.

Aber hier kann man sein Markenrad ( z.B. McKenzie ) etwas aufwerten. Ob die Hersteller der Orginalteile das toll finden?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-aufklebe...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atx900 (26. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fettes-YOSEMITE-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## mwulf (27. Mai 2009)

Ist zwar kein Ebay, aber für Mutige bestimmt eine Herausforderung.

Sehr Wichtig:


----------



## Sera (28. Mai 2009)

mwulf schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Ebay, aber für Mutige bestimmt eine Herausforderung.



Und direkt der erste Kommentar:


> Cons: Like a previous comment, I did a water test on one of these & I too had water coming from the tip of the one I tested. The hole was very very small, but obviously with this type of product it shouldn't really be present in the first place!


----------



## crannY (28. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CORRATEC-26-DIRT...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:8|294:50

"Carbon-Optik und Composite Technology für den Bikepark. Leicht und stabil. Nur in der Verbindung Alukern mit Carbon-Außenhaut sind solche Belastungen möglich."

Oha  die R3BA ist sicher auch ne gute wahl fuer solche "Belastungen"..


----------



## Audix (2. Juni 2009)

Süß:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Manit...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Aber der Preis!
Nach dem Motto, man wird ja noch träumen dürfen...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. Juni 2009)

Braucht jemand ne Junior t mit Gabelbrückenabsekfunktion?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-jr-t-d...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

oder ein schickes "kona"
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180363182040


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefaked (2. Juni 2009)

Immerhin TÜV-geprüft...Klick.


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Juni 2009)

thefaked schrieb:


> Immerhin TÜV-geprüft...Klick.


 
Aber der hat nur so feine Sachen. Wenigstens ist es ein MIFA. Ich glaub nur nicht, daß MIFA weiß, das er die als Downhillbikes anbietet.

Könnte schlimm enden, wenn jemand den Verkäufer beim Wort nimmt und unter Downhill das versteht, was Downhill ist.


----------



## stay_tuned (2. Juni 2009)

aaah ! wieso bieten die auf dieses schrott bike auch noch 200 ?!
Muschigabel, billige mechanische Scheibenbremsen.. Reinste Geldverschwendung ...


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist die Wegwerfgesellschaft: Der Trend geht zum Einwegdownhillbike. Kaufen. Runterdüsen. Wegwerfen. Falls man unten ankommt um es weg zu werfen.


----------



## Whiteeagle (3. Juni 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Das ist die Wegwerfgesellschaft: Der Trend geht zum Einwegdownhillbike. Kaufen. Runterdüsen. Wegwerfen. Falls man unten ankommt um es weg zu werfen.


 


oder man wirft es noch während der abfahrt weg. wo der fahrer dann landet


----------



## iceCalt (3. Juni 2009)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> oder man wirft es noch während der abfahrt weg. wo der fahrer dann landet



Im Joch der Unterwerfung.. wat?


----------



## zuki (5. Juni 2009)

Also erstmal ist das imho eine quadra...aber das echte highlight ist die Beschreibung wie der Verkäufer in den Besitz der Gabel gekommen ist. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCK-SHOX-JUDY-21-R_W0QQitemZ140325017552QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item20ac05d7d0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Anto (9. Juni 2009)

Zwar nicht ebay, aber wieder ein kurioser Preis  Scheinbar beim Tippen um zwei Kommastellen verrutscht...

...ich kann nur eins sagen mit dem macht es nicht nur in der statd spass zu fahren sonder auch auf andere geländen....


----------



## silberwald (9. Juni 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Zwar nicht ebay, aber wieder ein kurioser Preis  Scheinbar beim Tippen um zwei Kommastellen verrutscht...
> 
> ...ich kann nur eins sagen mit dem macht es nicht nur in der statd spass zu fahren sonder auch auf andere geländen....



Extrem cool ist ja die "Mittlerefederung" von *LU JIN Suspension*. Und erst ein Lenkrad am Bike. Hat ja nicht jeder.


----------



## downhillbenni84 (11. Juni 2009)

Weiß nicht ob's hier schon drin ist, finds aber sehr geil....


> *Aber da das Rad mit guten Komponenten ausgestattet ist und ein spezielles Downhillrad ist, lohnt es sich es wieder fitt zu machen...*


 
Auch "die Gabel die bis zum Steuersatz geht" (O-Ton Verkäufer) hat was!

No Comment!

http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-MAOUNTAINBIKE_W0QQitemZ300320889611QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item45ec851b0b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1229%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (11. Juni 2009)

Ist halt ein *spezielles Downhillrad *


----------



## The Seppel (11. Juni 2009)

> "Biete hier die marke MC-KENZIE"


Hier ein herrliches Exponat der alteingesessenen Qualitätsmarke McKENZIE:


> "man muss es einfach schon mal gefahren sein um sich davon begeistern zu lassen"


Auch sehr schön: 





> "man fällt unter bikern auch sofort auf damit"


. Geil


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Juni 2009)

der hat noch 2 andere "Bikes" auf Ebay. Alle haben angeblich neu 399â¬ gekostet und sind Ã¼blicher Baumarktschrott. Interessant ist der aktuelle HÃ¶chstbietende:

_Zusammenfassung der letzten 30 Tage 
Anzahl der Gebote: 27 
Geboten auf unterschiedliche Artikel: 7 
GebotsaktivitÃ¤t (%) bei diesem VerkÃ¤ufer: 100% 
GebotsrÃ¼cknahme: 0 
GebotsrÃ¼cknahme (in den letzten 6 Monaten): 0_ 

Der ist wohl fÃ¼r den Preis zustÃ¤ndig.


----------



## frogmatic (12. Juni 2009)

Kleine Seitenhiebe, äääh, Danksagungen erhalten die Freundschaft:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150349716432


----------



## Whiteeagle (13. Juni 2009)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Kleine Seitenhiebe, äääh, Danksagungen erhalten die Freundschaft:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150349716432


 
man sollte den laden in berlin mal bescheid sagen, die freuen sich bestimmt über die werbung


----------



## Steppy1974 (14. Juni 2009)

KLICK

Sieht nicht ganz seriös aus !!
Schaut mal die Bewertungen an !!


----------



## strangeandnice (15. Juni 2009)

Jupp,

und hier mit der selben Masche noch einer aus Israel:
http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/tazianol_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZ

Sehr schade dass man ausser ebay zu verständigen nichts machen kann, bis dahin haben sicher ein paar unglückliche Seelen schon überwiesen...


----------



## Nixverstehen (15. Juni 2009)

Die Werbung gegen den Laden ist auch völlig berechtigt.. von Einspeichen haben die keine Ahnung.


----------



## Cuscuta (16. Juni 2009)

Zwar nicht wirklich lustig, aber doch arg ungewöhnlich.

Der Typ muss irgendiwe auf Drogen sein, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/384238


----------



## MTBasti (23. Juni 2009)

hier verkauf jemand eine neue Reba SL 2009 für 250

Es fällt auf, dass der gesamte Text markiert ist. 
macht man nochmal Str+A , dann wird erst das Kleingedruckte sichtbar, denn dieses ist in weißer Schrift!
Was für ein blöder Trick soll das sein, und ist das Kleingedruckte somit ungültig?


----------



## lukabe (23. Juni 2009)

Der Text ist nich markiert sondern schwarz hinterlegt, außerdem steht im "Kleingedurckten" ja auch nichts, was einem vom Kauf abhalten sollte, sondern sozusagen nur die AGBs vom Verkäufer.


----------



## MTBasti (23. Juni 2009)

ok ist schwarz hinterlegt.
Aber was nützen AGBs, wenn man sie nicht lesen kann? Und ich denke schon, dass man die Gabel lieber kaufen würde, wenn es Garantie gäbe. Und Garantie gibt es doch automatisch, wenn der Artikel neu ist, und nicht extra dasteht, dass es es Privatverkauf ist.


----------



## Hubschraubär (23. Juni 2009)

Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass dieser für Computerlaien nicht sichtbare Text unter der augenkrebsfördernden Beschreibung kein wirksamer Vertragsbestandteil ist.
Dementsprechend könnte der Käufer dann auch Gewährleistungsansprüche gegenüber dem Verkäufer durchsetzen. 
Aber eigentlich sollte es zu der Gabel auch eine Kaufrechnung bzw. Kopie geben mit welcher man sich im Defektfall an den Händler bzw. Hersteller wenden kann.
Und eine Garantie gibt es nie automatisch, sowas ist immer eine freiwillige Sache.


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Juni 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht...

http://cgi.ebay.de/DOKTORTITEL-DOKT...QptZTotalQ5fVerrQc3QbccktesQQsalenotsupported

Am Besten gefällt mir noch Dr. der Motivation *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (28. Juni 2009)

Was bitte schön soll das hier?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Gustav-M-...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

"Die Bremse war ein 3/4 Jahr im gebrauch und hat noch ihre volle Bremsleistung"

Mal gespannt wann einer fragt wie alt das teil ist.

So eine hab ich hier in Original gelber Farbe paarweise. Werde sie demnächst mal ans Bike bauen.


----------



## Smourock17 (29. Juni 2009)

schaut aber aus wie neu


----------



## 1freezer (29. Juni 2009)

Die Gustl sieht irgendwie nach Eisdielenposerbremse aus, an jeder artgerecht gehaltenen Gustl ist der Schriftzug innerhalb kürzester Zeit weg. ;-)


----------



## leeresblatt (30. Juni 2009)

Was ist das denn?? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Crasy-Drive-No-W...rQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## mkernbach (30. Juni 2009)

http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/bestfahrrad_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZ

Schaut euch mal die aktuellen / abgeschlossenen Angebote an. Alle Räder für Startpreis 100,-.. Ich frage mich woher die Fahrräder alle kommen.. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt..


----------



## felixos (30. Juni 2009)

_26" Fahrrad der Marke Trenga De*,Umbau auf Cannondale*_

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Fahrrad-der-M...s=65:15|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Der Umbau ist klasse.

...da der Rahmen kein Dekor mehr danach hatte habe ich mir von einem Aufkleberhersteller 2 Cannondale Aufkleber machen lassen


----------



## silberwald (30. Juni 2009)

Hier was Neues. Das Ding ist ja wohl so was von hässlich.

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-26-Zoll-FULL...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

*Man beachte folgendes:*

*"Da es sich um einen Sonderverkauf von Konkursware kann es zu fehlenden Teilen, Achtern in den Felgen, Lackschäden usw. kommen"*


----------



## mkernbach (30. Juni 2009)

silberwald schrieb:


> Hier was Neues. Das Ding ist ja wohl so was von hässlich.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-26-Zoll-FULL...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> ...



Menge:9 von 25 verfügbar 									
...


----------



## frogmatic (30. Juni 2009)

Lässig - 21-Gang Fahrrad mit 18 Gängen. Und höhenverstellbarem Sattel.
Hauptsache Shimpanso!


----------



## Tesafilm (3. Juli 2009)

So kreativ macht man heutzutage Kohle 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Michael-Jackson-...ms=65:3|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsbelag (3. Juli 2009)

ohne worte:

"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gustav M, Race Face Innlager und Kettenführung + XTR Schaltung mit einen Deore Schaltwerk"

Besonders die fachmännischen Schweißpunkt an der Dämpferaufnahme "veredeln" dieses gute Stück in meinen Augen 
[/FONT]


----------



## leeresblatt (3. Juli 2009)

er bringts auf den Punkt:

"-Tomac Magnum 204
               Der Rahmen ist ein 03er Modell und wurde sehr Gebraucht, wurde (wie auf dem Bilder zusehen ist) schonmal *gescheißt *vom Fachmann - hat einige Gebrauchsspuren am Lack etc.!"


----------



## Audix (4. Juli 2009)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> So kreativ macht man heutzutage Kohle
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Michael-Jackson-E-MAIL_W0QQitemZ260439646293QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Technik_Computer_Peripherieger%C3%A4te_PC_Systeme?hash=item3ca369a055&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A3|66%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Da_Fabi (4. Juli 2009)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> So kreativ macht man heutzutage Kohle
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Michael-Jackson-...ms=65:3|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


 
 

War mir ohnehin klar, dass einige ganz schlaue Füchse versuchen werden, aus dem Tod des Stars Profit zu schlagen! 

Aber die Idee wird wohl kaum funktionieren


----------



## Anto (5. Juli 2009)

Da_Fabi schrieb:


> Aber die Idee wird wohl kaum funktionieren



Aber Hallo!!!

Jetzt schon 46 Preisvorschläge! Und da werden sicher vierstellige Summen oder mehr angeboten. Der Verkäufer wird sich schön die Taschen vollhauen. Siehe Papst und Golf...


----------



## LaiNico (5. Juli 2009)

so eine emailadresse könnte ich auch noch einrichte. wenn alles nach dem @ in pünktchen verschwindet ... -.-
idioten.


----------



## zuki (6. Juli 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> so eine emailadresse könnte ich auch noch einrichte. wenn alles nach dem @ in pünktchen verschwindet ... -.-
> idioten.



Genau diese Kritik habe ich dem Verkäufer mitgeteilt.
Die plausible Antwort von ihm lautet :

*Hallo XXXXXX,*

was warten sie dann ersteigen sie ihre domain bei ebay,was warten sie?


*- amude12


*


----------



## Bigchart (7. Juli 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

na sicher doch !!! braucht man soviel wie 12 steckdosen an der wand ;o)


----------



## LoonyG (7. Juli 2009)

Bigchart schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting



und Fox baut jetzt Gabeln im Mc Air look


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (7. Juli 2009)

sehr geiler rahmen!

allerdings passen da kurbel, bremsen und reifen überhaqupt nicht... den könnte man soooo schön aufbauen.


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2009)

Bremsbelag" data-source="post: 6091290"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Bremsbelag schrieb:


> ohne worte:
> 
> "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gustav M, Race Face Innlager und KettenfÃ¼hrung + XTR Schaltung mit einen Deore Schaltwerk"
> 
> ...


Da war die Bremse ja eigentlich den 1â¬ schon wert... Und wenn nicht die Bremse, dann der Adapter...


----------



## Anto (7. Juli 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Da war die Bremse ja eigentlich den 1â¬ schon wert... Und wenn nicht die Bremse, dann der Adapter...



Kostenloser Versand  Da zahlt ella noch drauf im SchnÃ¤ppchenmarkt.


----------



## exto (7. Juli 2009)

Bremsbelag" data-source="post: 6091290"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Bremsbelag schrieb:


> ohne worte:
> 
> "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gustav M, Race Face Innlager und Kettenführung + XTR Schaltung mit einen Deore Schaltwerk"
> 
> ...



...vom Lack her hat die Kurbel einige Lackschäden...

bei Andy Möller, der alten Heulsuse geklaut!

odder war's der Loddar? Ach, isch weiss nimmer...


----------



## kletteraffe (8. Juli 2009)

Kategorie Wucher - die Dinger stehn schon zum 175,xxxten mal drin oO

--> http://cgi.ebay.de/COMMENCAL-SUPREM...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported

--> http://cgi.ebay.de/COMMENCAL-META-4...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported

Komisch - er merkt einfach nicht, dass kein Dummer aufstehen möchte


----------



## felixos (9. Juli 2009)

Zitat:"....ist das Rad sehr leicht ich schätze so zw. 6-8 Kilo, da ich keine Waage habe denke ich das dies ungefähr hinkommt."

6-8 kg für ein 900,-  Focus...nicht schlecht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Foc....c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxic_Lab (9. Juli 2009)

felixos schrieb:


> Zitat:"....ist das Rad sehr leicht ich schätze so zw. 6-8 Kilo, da ich keine Waage habe denke ich das dies ungefähr hinkommt."
> 
> 6-8 kg für ein 900,-  Focus...nicht schlecht.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Foc....c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


 
Gabs von Shimano vor einem Jahr noch eine 3*7 Schaltung?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2009)

Gibts immernoch.


----------



## zonensatan (10. Juli 2009)

Das Fahrrad heisst Bass, weil Fabian Barel das entwickelt hat...

http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-BASS-DUAL-4-X-CROSS-Bike-Mod-08-15-5-M_W0QQitemZ290328981558QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item4398f4b036&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## bene94 (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn er das Rad mit 6-8kg angiebt und es aber um die 13kg wiegt, kann das Probleme geben wenn der Käufer auf 8kg besteht?

mfG


----------



## Smourock17 (10. Juli 2009)

versteh ich ned´
erkärs mir bitte.


----------



## zonensatan (10. Juli 2009)

Er macht Angaben zu einer Eigenschaft der Ware. Letztlich aber so formuliert, dass man ihn sicher nicht darauf festnageln kann.
Hätte er geschrieben, es sei ganz sicher rot und lieferte er dann ein blaues Rad, sähe das schon anders aus. 
(Ich weiß, dass es Bilder gibt, aber plakatives Beispiel eben)


----------



## felixos (13. Juli 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Jekyl...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:1|294:50

...Da ich mal einen dicken Reifen fahren wollte, der aber nicht so paßte wie ich mir das vor gestellt habe, wollte ich ein Stück an der oberen
hinteren Schwinge weg feilen, was aber nicht so ganz funktioniert hat,
so daß da jetzt ein kleines Loch ist.


----------



## bene94 (13. Juli 2009)

Moment, will auch  mal nen dickeren Reifen, muss nur schnell die Flex holen...


----------



## Da_Fabi (13. Juli 2009)

Echt dämlich 

Grandios finde ich vor allem sein Angebot, das Ganze, wenn nötig, zu reparieren  Er ist also vom Fach =)


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Juli 2009)

Seht das doch positiv: So hat man eben eine Sollbruchstelle am Hinterbau.

Andererseits: Wer solche Aktionen bringt, dem sind doch ähnliche Sachen zu zutrauen. Wer weiß was er schon den Bremsen, Achsen, Laufrädern, Gabel.....gemacht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (13. Juli 2009)

Wer da drauf bietet ist selbst Schuld und hat es nicht anders verdient als auf die Frezze zu fliegen.


----------



## Boltzer (13. Juli 2009)

Quantec fÃ¼r 99â¬? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-Radionik-Quantec-6-Monate-Besendung-m-Rechnung_W0QQitemZ330343337956QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item4ce9ff4fe4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1229%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Versand gratis


----------



## bene94 (13. Juli 2009)

Verstehe nicht ganz?
Hab aber auch keine Lust alles zu lesen.
Krieg ich ne Kurzzusammenfassung?

mfG


----------



## Boltzer (13. Juli 2009)

"Kontaktier" ihn dochmal, der erklärts dir bestimmt. (Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen?^^)


und da kommts her..
www.quantec.ch !?!?!?  



Nein, ich mache keine Schleichwerbung!


----------



## fabian fischer (13. Juli 2009)

Klick mich
Was ist das denn? Wo ist da der Haken?


----------



## B..G.M... (15. Juli 2009)

Das Fahrrad ist in einem guten Zustand, hat natürlich die üblichen Ge-
brauchsspuren - aber keine Dellen.
Da ich mal einen dicken Reifen fahren wollte, der aber nicht so paßte
wie ich mir das vor gestellt habe, wollte ich ein Stück an der oberen
hinteren Schwinge weg feilen, was aber nicht so ganz funktioniert hat,
so daß da jetzt ein kleines Loch ist.Tut der Stabilität aber nichts ab.
Fahre schon seit zwei Jahren so rum. Auf Wunsch kann ich die Stelle
schweißen - bin vom Fach.  

Das Rad muß abgeholt werden - kein Versand möglich.
Im Umkreis von 50 km Lieferung möglich. 
Pedale: DK Plattform                                                                                      Vorherige Besichtigung nach Absprache möglich.

.....dachte nur, falls jemand auf ein Cannondale, mit Extraloch, scharf ist......ebay


----------



## Triturbo (20. Juli 2009)

War es schon? Ich hoffe nicht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...


----------



## Smourock17 (20. Juli 2009)

hahaha.

ach is die süß


----------



## fone (21. Juli 2009)

zonensatan schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad heisst Bass, weil Fabian Barel das entwickelt hat...



scheiss auf die beschreibung, bester bike-händler ever.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (23. Juli 2009)

Ganz schön ruhig hier. 

Mal neues Futter

http://cgi.ebay.de/DH-BIKE-einzelst...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported


----------



## sylantkilla (23. Juli 2009)

Noch ein richtig geiles DH-Bike hier aus unserem Bikemarkt - das ist echt ein günstiges Angebot kann ich euch sagen...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/199059/cat/43


MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2009)

> umbauen aber nur hinten der rahmen ist ein sinkelspeed (1 kettenblatt)


^^


----------



## Azrael2011 (23. Juli 2009)

> das ist echt ein günstiges Angebot kann ich euch sagen...


 
nur 40k?,..wirds lager geräumt oder warum so günstig?


----------



## saturno (23. Juli 2009)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> Noch ein richtig geiles DH-Bike hier aus unserem Bikemarkt - das ist echt ein günstiges Angebot kann ich euch sagen...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/199059/cat/43
> 
> ...




tja nicht jeder d-hiller hat serienmäßig ein rücklciht


----------



## Miche12345 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich hab jetzt mal eine ganz blöde frage:
Ich war schon lange nicht mehr bei Ebay aktiv und hab jetzt mal da nachgeschaut. Und wenn man die Gebote anschaut sind alle Bieter mit einem Namen wie z.B. e***h angegeben ist das immer so oder schau ich mir nur Auktionen an wo die Preise hochgpuscht werden???
Ich weiß dass das nicht ganz der richtige Ort für so eine Frage ist.
Aber schon mal danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (23. Juli 2009)

falls du die ****** Sternchen meinst: das is ne Verschlüsselung des "richtigen" Bieternicks


----------



## Hubschraubär (23. Juli 2009)

wie heisst denn das Verschlüsselungssystem?


----------



## fone (24. Juli 2009)

ebay-spezial-superduper-verschlüsselungssystem-2000-deluxe.

wieso?


----------



## strangeandnice (24. Juli 2009)

Das hat ebay vor einer Weile eingeführt damit man andere Bieter nicht mehr kontaktieren/sehen kann. Freie Fahrt für Betrügereien.


----------



## manbearpig (24. Juli 2009)

fone schrieb:


> scheiss auf die beschreibung, bester bike-händler ever.



Ob es der "best bike dealer ever" ist kann ich nicht sagen, bearbeitet Bestellungen aber sauschnell und ist sehr günstig. Allerdings sollte dieser an den Beschreibungen arbeiten. Hab mir das Shimano 540 Pedal bei ihm gekauft und anstelle der beschriebenen "Clits" waren nur so doofe Platte für unter die Schuhe dabei


Aber sonst echt top der Händler.


----------



## popeye_mzg (24. Juli 2009)

manbearpig schrieb:


> Hab mir das Shimano 540 Pedal bei ihm gekauft und anstelle der beschriebenen "Clits" waren nur so doofe Platte für unter die Schuhe dabei


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juli 2009)

Alutech Rahmen made by Nicolai
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alutech-Rahmen_W...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:8|294:50


----------



## burn (26. Juli 2009)

Na Hauptsache es macht "Spars". Und den garantiert der Verkaeufer schliesslich


----------



## Freaky-D (27. Juli 2009)

Grad mal bei ebay nach einer Uhr geschaut....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Intercrew-LED-Di...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:4|39:1|293:4|294:200


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (29. Juli 2009)

Ääääähhhhmmmmm - Die "Alten" Alutechs - also die aus Prä Schlender Zeiten wurden tatsächlich von Nicolai gebaut.  



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Alutech Rahmen made by Nicolai
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alutech-Rahmen_W...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:8|294:50



hat hier also weniger was zu suchen ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (29. Juli 2009)

felixos schrieb:


> Zitat:"....ist das Rad sehr leicht ich schätze so zw. 6-8 Kilo, da ich keine Waage habe denke ich das dies ungefähr hinkommt."
> 
> 6-8 kg für ein 900,-  Focus...nicht schlecht.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Foc....c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50




naja das focus higland peak liegt aktuell bei 499,- und war 2008 in blau erhältlich^^


----------



## popeye_mzg (29. Juli 2009)

Hat noch jemand USB - Kabel über ? ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Datenkabel-Blaup...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:2|294:50


----------



## mkernbach (29. Juli 2009)

Was zur hölle..

Schaut euch mal die Bewertungen von dem USB Mann an.
http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...t_at&ftab=AllFeedback&sspagename=VIP:feedback

*WTF.*


----------



## anne waffel (29. Juli 2009)

wow, der Kerl macht ja echt Schotter - Himmel. Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, was das für ein Kram ist, den er da vertickt. Wahrscheinlich überflüssig wie ein Kropf...

Anne...Kopp fasst


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. Juli 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> wow, der Kerl macht ja echt Schotter - Himmel. Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, was das für ein Kram ist, den er da vertickt. Wahrscheinlich überflüssig wie ein Kropf...
> 
> Anne...Kopp fasst



glaubst ja wohl nicht, dass der echt ist.. der versucht vorzugaukeln, dass das zeug geld wert ist.. der hat ne handyledertasche für 212 euro verkauft.. die sieht billig aus wie nix.. nichtmal markenfake.. die kostet vllt 2,12 aber keine 212


----------



## mkernbach (29. Juli 2009)

Frei nach dem Motto _Fresst schei55e,_ _Millionen Fliegen können_ sich _nicht irren._


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2009)

guckt euch mal seine bewertungen auf seite 3 an. da fängt der ganze spuck an.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (29. Juli 2009)

für nen handy akku 212 tacken???


----------



## leeresblatt (29. Juli 2009)

das wird wohl irgendein Softwarefehler bei ebay sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (31. Juli 2009)

schau dich im forum nochmal genau nach, dann wirst du ein forum finden in dem das besser aufgehoben ist.
hier kommt das kuriose zeugs rein, und keine eugenen anzeigen


----------



## Azrael2011 (31. Juli 2009)

> Was zur hölle..
> 
> Schaut euch mal die Bewertungen von dem USB Mann an.
> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI...e=VIP:feedback


 
das ist mit sicherheit ein softwarefehler,ist nur die frage ob ebay das VOR dem abbuchen der gebühren richtet.


----------



## mwulf (31. Juli 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> das wird wohl irgendein Softwarefehler bei ebay sein



oder es gibt was inoffizielles mit dabei ...


----------



## Kevin N (31. Juli 2009)

Wo isn da das Problem?
Sind doch Sofortkauf Auktionen
Preis bissl hoch^^


----------



## Hubschraubär (31. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn eine Sofortkauf Auktion? Gibts da evtl. auch Gebraucht-Neuwagen?


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. August 2009)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Sofortkauf Auktion? Gibts da evtl. auch Gebraucht-Neuwagen?



nö gibts nicht.. Sofortkauf-Auktion ist halt ne Auktion mit ner bestimmten Startgebühr und nem Auktionär der sehr sehr schnell seinen Hammer schwingt und das "zum ersten, zum zweiten, zum dritten - verkauft" so schnell ausspricht, dass es selbst deine perfekten Ohren nicht wahrnehmen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred01 (3. August 2009)

Mehr als ein Bär!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180315320014


----------



## William Foster (3. August 2009)

Schaut Euch mal bitte die Gebote bzw. die Bieter der verkauften Bike-Artikel an. Kann es sein, dass da jemand den Preis hochtreibt? Ist mir nur aufgefallen, weil er gerade eine 888 zum zweiten mal verkauft. Beim ersten mal hat sie der Viel-Bieter erstanden.

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mirekos


----------



## Goldfisch199 (3. August 2009)

kann schon sein, dass er mit dem e****e dinges den preis hochtreibt.


----------



## leeresblatt (3. August 2009)

Jep, das sieht ziemlich danach aus. Der e***e bietet fast bei jedem Artikel mit, hat aber nur zwei Bewertungen. So erfolglos kann niemand sein.


----------



## Tesafilm (4. August 2009)

Und jeden Tag steht ein neuer dummer auf! Frag mich wie das rechtlich aussieht. Echt dumm wenn man den Preis für das Stückchen Pappe zahlen muss.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPhone-3G-...g_KM?hash=item2555ade116&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aibeekey (4. August 2009)

sowas gabs ja schon öfter mal 
aber der kerl war ja wenigstens so ehrlich sogar die leere, geöffnete schachtel zu fotografieren... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der käufer da seine kohle wieder bekommen kann, is ja eigentlich eindeutig beschrieben was man bekommt...

da muss man ja nicht lesen können, um dem aufn leim zu gehen?


----------



## ulli! (4. August 2009)

Rein nach §119 BGB hat er schon das Recht den Kauf rückgängig zu machen... viel spass mitm anwalt 

edit: bieterliste; dann dürfte ja alles geklärt sein


----------



## waschi82 (4. August 2009)

irgendwo im keller hab ich noch so ca 100m W-lan kabel..jemand interesse?


----------



## MarieJoana G. (4. August 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> Rein nach §119 BGB hat er schon das Recht den Kauf rückgängig zu machen... viel spass mitm anwalt
> 
> edit: bieterliste; dann dürfte ja alles geklärt sein



Wieso eigentlich? Wenn er so dumm ist und nicht lesen kann?

Ich mein es gibt vielleicht wirklich Leute die eine Verpackung (evtl. weil sie keine mehr haben, und ein IPhone mit Verpackung deutlich mehr wert ist) kaufen würden! Also wieso nicht verkaufen?

Wenn die Leute nicht lesen können, oder so viel dafür bieten ist es doch nicht die Schuld des Verkäufers?

Grüße


----------



## ulli! (4. August 2009)

Kann ich dir auch nich so genau sagen warum, gehört halt zum System


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch199 (4. August 2009)

ich kauf dir des W-Lankabel ab.
brauch sowieso ein neues.(mein altes wurd vom hund gefressen)
das kabel müsste in einen normalen brief mit 55 cent frankierung reinpassen,
oder?
ich meld mich bei dir

PS: geile Idee, wär ich nicht drauf gekommen, respekt


----------



## herrgelb (5. August 2009)

marx. schrieb:


> sowas gabs ja schon öfter mal
> aber der kerl war ja wenigstens so ehrlich sogar die leere, geöffnete schachtel zu fotografieren... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der käufer da seine kohle wieder bekommen kann, is ja eigentlich eindeutig beschrieben was man bekommt...
> 
> da muss man ja nicht lesen können, um dem aufn leim zu gehen?



problematisch wird jedoch die kategorie in der er anbietet "Handy & Organizer > Handys & Smartphones > Ohne Vertrag"
könnte also für beide seiten interssant werden.


----------



## Devilz_eye (8. August 2009)

freut euch mal nicht zu früh über die WLAN Kabel... die gibts wirklich

http://www.tradoria.de/p/premiumware-wlan-kabel-r-sma-stecker-auf-r-sma-kupplung-1344737


----------



## Cuscuta (9. August 2009)

Na da hat sich ja einer richtig Mühe bei der Beschreibung eines Lapierre gegeben!
Liest sich ja fast wie bei Mifa.


----------



## invincible (9. August 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Na da hat sich ja einer richtig Mühe bei der Beschreibung eines Lapierre gegeben!
> Liest sich ja fast wie bei Mifa.



Wusste gar nicht das es den Race King in 24" gibt


----------



## mkernbach (10. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super-V-2000_W0QQitemZ140337453863QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item20acc39b27&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Der Preis..  Sammlerstück? *hust*


----------



## Goldfisch199 (10. August 2009)

Untersattelfederung der Marke Rock Shox (neues Modell, Shox-Control-Air plus)

habt ihr auch eine untersattelfedrung ?


----------



## Gepard (10. August 2009)

Sicher
Gefrässige Katzen gibts... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sony-Ericsson-T650I_W0QQitemZ170369241464QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Handys_ohne_Vertrag_KM?hash=item27aacc5178&_trksid=p4295.c0.m299#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Gepard (11. August 2009)

Ich sollte Fotos von mir verkaufen. Wäre bestimmt ein Bombengeschäft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (11. August 2009)

Goldfisch199 schrieb:


> ich kauf dir des W-Lankabel ab.
> brauch sowieso ein neues.(mein altes wurd vom hund gefressen)
> das kabel müsste in einen normalen brief mit 55 cent frankierung reinpassen,
> oder?
> ...




Ein WLan-Kabel ist das Kabel das die Antenne mit dem Gerät verbindet. Wer drüber lacht hat keine Ahnung


----------



## William Foster (11. August 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Ein WLan-Kabel ist das Kabel das die Antenne mit dem Gerät verbindet. Wer drüber lacht hat keine Ahnung



Schau mal ein bisschen weiter nach oben.


----------



## toddy (13. August 2009)

Wer bietet auf sowas???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bors-Bi...äder?hash=item2a00426d9f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. August 2009)

7500............


----------



## mkernbach (13. August 2009)

Sollte man glatt mal nach einer Rechnung fragen...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. August 2009)

Gab´s das Ding hier schon?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280383701612

Habs mal als Fälschung gemeldet,solchen Typen gehören die E**r abgeschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrgelb (13. August 2009)

"auf und abbewegung des Bremshebels werden die gänge geschaltet....selbst bei einem bevorstehenden sturz könne sie so noch bequem einen Gang runter schalten "

ähhh, was ist das denn für ein feature?


----------



## wollschwein (13. August 2009)

herrgelb schrieb:


> "auf und abbewegung des Bremshebels werden die gänge geschaltet....selbst bei einem bevorstehenden sturz könne sie so noch bequem einen Gang runter schalten "
> 
> ähhh, was ist das denn für ein feature?



ein ganz neues, damit man langsamer fällt


----------



## Tifftoff (13. August 2009)

betrug wegen 3600â¬ neuwert?


----------



## Hamburger Jung (13. August 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Gab´s das Ding hier schon?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280383701612
> 
> Habs mal als Fälschung gemeldet,solchen Typen gehören die E**r abgeschnitten



Genial


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. August 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> ein ganz neues, damit man langsamer fällt



mh ja.. das ist *******.. habs mal an nem rad von nem kollegen ausprobiert und habe selbst beim bremsen immer ungewollt geschaltet.. das ist nicht bequem, das ist dämlich


----------



## herrgelb (14. August 2009)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> mh ja.. das ist *******.. habs mal an nem rad von nem kollegen ausprobiert und habe selbst beim bremsen immer ungewollt geschaltet.. das ist nicht bequem, das ist dämlich



blasphemie!! das ist von shimano, das muß gut sein!


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. August 2009)

@ toddy: Wenn die 950er XTR "schaltung" halbwegs in SchuÃ ist, dann sind gut 300 â¬ fÃ¼r die Schaltung fast schon okay, die Gabel findet sicher auch Absatz bei Ebay, also hey 
@ Tifftoff: Jein, ehr weil es sich hierbei mit 100%er Sicherheit nicht um einen CD Rahmen handelt! Daher Betrug!


----------



## EvilEvo (14. August 2009)

Dual Control-Diskussionen gab es schon mehr als genug, das ist ein reiner Glaubenskrieg
ich bin von Dual Control begeistert!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Diamondback_W0QQ...äder?hash=item3354cd9f79&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
32 GÃ¤nge!!! ich weiÃ nicht wie das geht, Adam Riese wÃ¼rde sich im Grab rumdrehen.
hat er jetzt vorne 4 KettenblÃ¤tter und hinten nur 8?

Mit dem Neupreis hat er 150â¬ untertrieben, aber 5â¬ fÃ¼r Selbstabholung find ich schon dreisst!


----------



## firefox78 (16. August 2009)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob schon jemand diesen Link gepostet hat, aber schaut Euch mal dieses "Mountainbike der Marke CUBE ROCK SHOX DUKE SL" an: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Super-Mount...äder?hash=item20acd72f5f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Sehr gute Beschreibung!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Drei-Gelaende-Fa...äder?hash=item2a0087e2a8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefox78 (16. August 2009)

Ähm ja ne ist klar. 
Der Ständer im Hintergrund sagt mir schon, dass der Kerl eigentlich weiß was er da verkauft.


----------



## jojolintzi (16. August 2009)

Den kasten bier hat er wohl schonmal vorgekostet


----------



## firefox78 (16. August 2009)

Interesannt ist, dass der Verkäufer Morewood! heisst. 
Hat aber soweit ich es sehe, keine Räder in den letzten 6 Monaten verkauft.


----------



## mkernbach (16. August 2009)

Sind doch alle geklaut oder die Eltern zwangsverkaufen die Teile.

Nie würde jemand der sich solche Räder kauft, so wenig Ahnung darüber haben..

"ich glaube nicolai oder morewood" ...


----------



## Fhal (16. August 2009)

Entweder ist der letzte Ebay-Link von jemanden, der sehr viel Humor besitzt und die Aktion ausschließlich für Leute gestartet hat, die wissen was das für Bikes sind und was sie kosten. Wobei sich der lange Text schon etwas merkwürdig ließt.

Oder da verkauft jemand die Bikes vom Kollegen, da dieser grad mit der Exfreundin des Ersteren im Urlaub ist. 

Schon ein bischen komisch die ganze Aktion.

Edith sagt: besonders lustig ist die Zusammenstellung der Artikel, die er in der letzten Zeit gekauft hat. 3D-Papierbrille, UV-Stift für unsichtbare Tinte, Zierleisten für einen E-Klasse Mercedes...


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. August 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Drei-Gelaende-Fa...äder?hash=item2a0087e2a8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



habe mal 50 euro geboten, kurz darauf war das angebot gelöscht.
Hier die Nachricht von eBay:



> http://cgi.ebay.de/Drei-Gelaende-Fa...äder?hash=item2a0087e2a8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14[FONT=Arial, Verdana]Guten Tag
> 
> das eBay-Sicherheitsteam hat für Sie eine wichtige Mitteilung zu einem Artikel, auf den Sie geboten haben:
> 
> ...



komische Sache..


----------



## John Oswald (17. August 2009)

braucht wer noch einen waschechten downhiller?

muss zwar leider vom käufer erst noch "aufgebaut werden", soll dann aber "perfektes design" und vor allem eine exklusive "downhillgabel hinten" aufweisen - wow!!

aber "... bewerten Sie nicht voreilig!..." 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-26-Zoll-...äder?hash=item5ad2636567&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## GHOSTrider5003 (17. August 2009)

so ein billiges China-Graffel hab ich schon länger nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## Kettenglied (18. August 2009)

John Oswald schrieb:


> braucht wer noch einen waschechten downhiller?



Downhill -> Runter kommen sie alle 

Eigentlich sollte man das mal ausprobieren. Einfach nur um sich mal wieder klar darüber zu werden wie schön sich der eigene, richtige Downhiller/Freerider fahren lässt.

Ah, dieser Dämpfer am Hinterbau sieht aus wie das Innere eines Kugelschreibers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (18. August 2009)

Gibt doch von Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben so nen Test.
Ein billig Bike, glaube von Bulls für 300 Euro, gegen ein "taugliches" Bike.
Getestet wurde in nem Bikepark. Die Reportage ist trotzdem mit vorsicht zu genießen. 

Teil I
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MtPxSf8mxU"]YouTube - Mountainbike-Test Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben Part1[/ame]

Teil II ist in der quicklist neben an.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (20. August 2009)

Vielleicht wollte der Verkäufer "Cleats" anbieten? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Glieds-MTB_W0QQi...eile?hash=item3354fbd0f8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Man beachte auch die erste Version:






Und deren Korrektur:


----------



## mightyEx (20. August 2009)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollte der Verkäufer "Cleats" anbieten?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Glieds-MTB_W0QQi...eile?hash=item3354fbd0f8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



Scheint wohl jemand aus Sachsen zu sein - Nü glar  . Könnte man zumindest glauben, wenn man den Artikelstandort vernachlässigt.


----------



## waschi82 (20. August 2009)

Nanü?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2009)

UVP fÃ¼r die aktuelle Saint bei Hartje: 139â¬

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=6169&osCsid=21gbd28vaelgkejbe6u0nbe3e7


----------



## uli49 (21. August 2009)

Ja und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theonlydfens (24. August 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Gab´s das Ding hier schon?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280383701612
> 
> Habs mal als Fälschung gemeldet,solchen Typen gehören die E**r abgeschnitten



am besten daran ist der radständer  typisch cd...oder ???


----------



## Wakeman (24. August 2009)

Da hat es tatsächlich jemand geschafft, ein gut erhaltenes Rocky Mountain Oxygen (mit einem halben Jahr Garantie) für 179 Euro zu verkaufen! Wie er das geschafft hat? Ganz einfach - hier das Angebot:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270444892039

Auf so eine Idee Marke: Builet Canada muß man auch erst einmal kommen.


----------



## firefox78 (24. August 2009)

"von Builet Canada"
Meine Fresse ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein.  Andrerseits ist es so verdammt traurig!


----------



## Wakeman (24. August 2009)

Wer dieses gute Stück noch ergattern möchte, sollte sich allerdings sputen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Schauff-Dahm...äder?hash=item3354d90e1a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Um eine solche didaktische Köstlichkeit auch nach Löschung des Angebots durch eBay der Nachwelt zu erhalten, hier der komplette Text (ungekürzt, original und in Farbe):


*MTB-Schauff  Dahmen*

 *Verkaufe *Gute alte Schauff MTB Dahmen Ramme
Von meine Schwiegermutter, Die seit Paar Jahren nicht mehr Benutzte. Dieses stück stand lange zeit in Sammelkeller und wurde ständig durch fremde Leute von Komponenten abgebaut(Shimano Gruppe 7fach Bzw 21 Gang ). Da es so vie so zu 80% abgebaut wahr habe Rest abmontiert und jetzt versteigern. Mit alters bedingte Spuren, und Rost stellen, je doch keine dellen oder rissen.
4 Kant Innenlager ist dabei und funktioniert wie es sein sollte.
An Bastler, 
*AN Selbstabholer, gäbe Laufräder 26´´V und H* mit 7fach Shimano Kranz *um sonst*!  mit Reifen und Schläuchen


Bin privat Anbieter keine Garantie, keine Rückgabe möglich. 
Viel spaß beim bitten!!!


----------



## Pflogger (24. August 2009)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Wer dieses gute Stück noch ergattern möchte, sollte sich allerdings sputen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Schauff-Dahm...äder?hash=item3354d90e1a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



Hm,... leider kein Bild dabei

Dabei wollte ich schon immer eine Pinke Damen Ramme


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2009)

Die arme Dame


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2009)

uli49 schrieb:


> Ja und?



Das sind 30â¬ mehr als UVP.


----------



## mightyEx (24. August 2009)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Da hat es tatsächlich jemand geschafft, ein gut erhaltenes Rocky Mountain Oxygen (mit einem halben Jahr Garantie) für 179 Euro zu verkaufen! Wie er das geschafft hat? Ganz einfach - hier das Angebot:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270444892039
> 
> Auf so eine Idee Marke: Builet Canada muß man auch erst einmal kommen.



Das ist ein Bike-Händler lt. Anbieter-Kennzeichnung  .


----------



## uli49 (24. August 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das sind 30 mehr als UVP.



Nennt sich Mischkalkulation. CNC ist ja nun wirklich nicht für überhöhte Preise bekannt.


----------



## saturno (24. August 2009)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Wer dieses gute Stück noch ergattern möchte, sollte sich allerdings sputen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Schauff-Dahm...äder?hash=item3354d90e1a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...




he aldder desch isch vieleicht ultrakrasses angebot, konkret besser als meine dreierbmw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (24. August 2009)

kein foto... grammatikalisch unter aller semmel...

*ramme für damen *
in pink und von der schwiegermutter benutzt

sicher ein fahrradteil? oder vielleicht in der falschen rubrik gelandet?

...das einzig wahre ist wohl, dass die laufräder nicht kostenlos, sondern umsonst mit dazu gegeben werden - müll wahrscheinlich...

"viel spass beim bitten!!"

.


----------



## Stan_Ef (24. August 2009)

Das passiert, wenn man ein Bild von fremden Webspace klaut und dann noch den Rechteinhaber dumm kommt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...97576&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Und noch dümmer, wenn man von dem fremden Webspace direkt verlinkt...


----------



## dbc89 (25. August 2009)

zu toll! da muss man erst mal drauf kommen...


----------



## manfred01 (25. August 2009)

Etwas überbelichtet aber sonst schön getroffen


----------



## tom23" (25. August 2009)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Das passiert, wenn man ein Bild von fremden Webspace klaut und dann noch den Rechteinhaber dumm kommt:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...97576&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Und noch dümmer, wenn man von dem fremden Webspace direkt verlinkt...



Moin, leider findet sich auf der Webseite vom Bilderanbieter (zu geil) keine Auflösung der Story, oder war ich zu doof, es zu finden. 
Hast du da mehr Infos?
sehr geil die Gschicht


----------



## Stan_Ef (25. August 2009)

http://www.e39-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=47297&sid=

Da ist die ganze Geschichte.

Btw. das wird für den Ebay-Anbieter nun echt teuer, da Alpina und die M-GmbH eingeschalten wurden...


----------



## Hamburger Jung (25. August 2009)

Muhaha, das wird teuer


----------



## nun_der_chef (27. August 2009)

Montenbeig....

http://cgi.ebay.de/montenbeig_W0QQitemZ250488378726QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item3a52455566&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

"...habe im keller 2 mauten beigs gefunden  man müsste sie alier dings reparren aber für ein bastler kein problem viel spass beim bitten"

Also, wenn ihr schön bittet....


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. August 2009)

ja saugeil!!!was jetz?? montenbeig oder mauten beigs???
Bleibt zu hoffen das er sie in seinem eigenen Keller gefunden hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (27. August 2009)

mauntenbeik is richtig!


----------



## rbknight (27. August 2009)

Also ich finde die Rechtsschreibung schon sehr abenteuerlich 
Naja ich werd morgen dann mal wieder monten beiken oder wie schreibt man das nochmal?^^


----------



## manfred01 (27. August 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> mauntenbeik is richtig!



Stimmt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So hab ichs auch in OWL gelernt. 
Möglicherweise wird es ja in der DDR anders geschrieben.


----------



## flipmo1001 (28. August 2009)

Mit den verbauten Komponenten doch mal ein echtes Schnäpchen.
Oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/10-STUCK-x-26-Mountainbike-2x-Scheibenbremse-B-WARE_W0QQitemZ120462656708QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGroßhandelsposten?hash=item1c0c2244c4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_11892wt_960


----------



## sandtreter (28. August 2009)

*"All-Mountain Marathon Tourenfully"*

und freeriden und downhillen kann man nicht damit? dann kauf ichs eben nicht.


----------



## tom23" (28. August 2009)

flipmo1001 schrieb:


> Mit den verbauten Komponenten doch mal ein echtes Schnäpchen.
> Oder?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/10-STUCK-x-26-Mountainbike-2x-Scheibenbremse-B-WARE_W0QQitemZ120462656708QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGroßhandelsposten?hash=item1c0c2244c4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_11892wt_960



man beachte insbesondere das Kriterium "Wenigkeit", da ist es ziemlich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (28. August 2009)

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...0704&ftab=AllFeedback&sspagename=VIP:feedback


Komische Bewertungen oder ?



ROFL
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250483006478


----------



## --MAXI-- (28. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...0704&ftab=AllFeedback&sspagename=VIP:feedback
> 
> 
> Komische Bewertungen oder ?
> ...



Und immer der gleiche Käufer.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Durin-Gab...eile?hash=item41485acba6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

nicht kurios, aber könnte da mal wer vorbei fahren und dem verkäufer eine .....!?
das dingen ist doch nur noch schrott.


----------



## manfred01 (28. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Durin-Gab...eile?hash=item41485acba6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> das dingen ist doch nur noch schrott.



"Weiterhin ist die Gabelkrone leicht verbogen, was durch einen Fachmann sicherlich entsprechend behoben werden kann".

Klar, der freundliche Magura-Fachmann um die Ecke macht das sofort. Evtl. auch was für erfahrene Heimwerker mit Schraubstock und großem Hammer


----------



## HILLKILLER (28. August 2009)

Ja klar die Schäfte sind von Natur eh total schief, und müssen durch den potentiellen Fahrer, Teammechaniker oder ambitionierten Heimwerker erst in die entsprechende Position geschlagen werden, um einen optimalen Lenkwinkel zu erzeugen. 

Nagut aber ein bisschen verbogen ist auch untertrieben. Sieht nach nem Klassischen Wand-, Baum- oder Autokontakt aus  Aber immerhins chreibt er es mit hin, besser als das als Hip etc. darzustellen


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2009)

gabel ist defekt ...

hätte wohl besser gepasst.


----------



## saturno (28. August 2009)

manfred01 schrieb:


> "Weiterhin ist die Gabelkrone leicht verbogen, was durch einen Fachmann sicherlich entsprechend behoben werden kann".
> 
> Klar, der freundliche Magura-Fachmann um die Ecke macht das sofort. Evtl. auch was für erfahrene Heimwerker mit Schraubstock und großem Hammer





gibt doch genügend beswcheuerte die darauf bieten


----------



## saturno (28. August 2009)

tom23";6276765 schrieb:
			
		

> man beachte insbesondere das Kriterium "Wenigkeit", da ist es ziemlich gut!



na er schreibt doch b(e)ware


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. August 2009)

meiomei,ihr stellt euch aber auch an!einmal ,so wie die Durin da an der Wand
steht,herzhaft gegen die Krone treten,schon isse wieder top
in Italien,Spanien und Portugal ist es ja schon cool mit sonem zerhackten Teil zu fahren,nur die deutschen schleifen wieder mal hinterher


----------



## pixelquantec (28. August 2009)

flipmo1001 schrieb:


> Mit den verbauten Komponenten doch mal ein echtes Schnäpchen.
> Oder?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/10-STUCK-x-26-Mo...c0c2244c4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_11892wt_960


 
10Stück für 600. Also 60 / "Bike". Also 60 / Stück. Und dabei hat der Verkäufer schon was verdient. Sagen wir mal 10. Der "Hersteller" sollte ja auch was verdienen. Meinetwegen 5. Dann noch 5 für Transport, Zoll und so Sachen. Bleiben also 40 Einkaufspreis ab Hinterrampe in Xing Yiuang Hen. Dafür gibt es dann ein 
"FORCA All-Mountain Marathon Tourenfully"

Mit Features wie:

"Perfekt dosierbare and hart zupackende gelochte Disc-Scheiebenbremsen, xtreme Chrom-Parts, AGV-Design-Kettenräder, Leichtpedale und FederGabel
optimal in Härte verstellbares Zentralfederbein zur individuellen Fahrwerksanpassung
Lackierte Felgen und coole Wheelcovers.
Inkl. Seitenständer und Reflektoren vorne / hinten und in den Felgen

Ein Bike, das alleine schon durch das ausgefallene Design viele Neider mit sich bringen wird."

Und bei dem praktischem 10er-Pack hat man für jeden Wochentag ein anderes Fahrrad und für evtl. auftretende Defekte noch 3 dieser Schrotties als Ersatzteilspender.

Leider ist der Versand etwas happig mit 200. Aber ich denke für so ein 10er-Pack muß schon ein Schwertransporter her. So gesehen sind die 200 lächerlich. Allerdings, als noch vor einem Jahr die Schrottpreise so hoch waren, war der Einkaufspreis für diese Räder wohl unter dem reinem Schrottwert. Also ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (28. August 2009)

Eigentlich sollte man zuschlagen und die Dinger auf dem Flohmarkt / Straße / wo auch immer für 200-350 Euro das Stück verkaufen. Wenn ich steh was manchmal im Real alles für ein Schrott gekauft wird.. :]


----------



## Azrael2011 (28. August 2009)

ich find die "wenigkeit" mit 4 häkchen und das tretlager welches in 3 wochen geliefert werden kann bemerkenswert


----------



## Harvester (28. August 2009)

mit gefäält besonders die *Doppelscheibenbremse: eine vorne, eine hinten !!*


----------



## 4mate (28. August 2009)

Einer von 2 zufriedenen Käufern ... wenn ich die Vorderradaufnahme plus Bremssattelhalterung ansehe, 
höre ich im Geiste ein sehr hässliches, metallisches  abscherendes Geräusch!

Der Cuizer Cooler 2009er Beachcruiser DARK TrendBike Choppe rundet das Angebot vom innovation-store perfekt ab.


----------



## Anto (29. August 2009)

Es gibt wieder Schnäppchen zum doppelten Preis  Original, selbst mit Zollgebühren weitaus billiger.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2009)

die lampe bei dx ist noch günstiger!


----------



## tom23" (29. August 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> Einer von 2 zufriedenen Käufern ... wenn ich die Vorderradaufnahme plus Bremssattelhalterung ansehe,
> höre ich im Geiste ein sehr hässliches, metallisches  abscherendes Geräusch!
> 
> Der Cuizer Cooler 2009er Beachcruiser DARK TrendBike Choppe rundet das Angebot vom innovation-store perfekt ab.



ich glaub nicht, dass die Bremse irgendeine Kraft auf das Teil bringt, aber das wird schon von selber abbrechen


----------



## Wellenkraft (29. August 2009)

Endlich wird das fahren leichter... Fully mit Elektroantrieb
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270445516217


----------



## manfred01 (29. August 2009)

Nicht von ebay, aber interessant für den, der schon alles hat: Sextant fürs Rad, angeboten als analoges (!) GPS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_28&products_id=137


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (29. August 2009)

manfred01 schrieb:


> Nicht von ebay, aber interessant für den, der schon alles hat: Sextant fürs Rad, angeboten als analoges (!) GPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist bestimmt hammerleicht und schnell zu montieren, die Optik braucht man garnich diskutieren, überragend, ich bestell gleich 2, dann kann ich an ner Weggabelung beide Richtungen gleichzeitig bestimmen!
Kommt bestimmt auch voll geil beim MTBO neben der Karte am Lenker


----------



## --MAXI-- (29. August 2009)

Hier mal wieder eine Verpackung der PS3. Momentan bei 102 . Zuschlagen Jungs
http://cgi.ebay.de/Playstation-3-80GB-Konsolen-OVP-TOP-Zustand_W0QQitemZ190331083905QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPC_Viedeospielzubehör?hash=item2c509ddc81&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Marcel. (29. August 2009)

manfred01 schrieb:


> Nicht von ebay, aber interessant für den, der schon alles hat: Sextant fürs Rad, angeboten als analoges (!) GPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the true independent!


----------



## Meisi (3. September 2009)

Ein Schnäppchen?

Rocket Ron


----------



## StarrerStahl (3. September 2009)

schlauchreifen halt, wer die passenden felgen hat, macht sich um reifenpreise keine sorgen


----------



## Kevin N (3. September 2009)

Meisi schrieb:


> Ein Schnäppchen?
> 
> Rocket Ron



Was ist daran jetzt so kurios?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred01 (3. September 2009)

Meisi schrieb:


> Ein Schnäppchen?
> 
> Rocket Ron




Das Leben ist ein Zoo. Scheinbar gibt es tatsächlich Exzentriker, die so etwas kaufen.


----------



## John Oswald (5. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Durin-Gabe...d=p3286.c0.m14



HILLKILLER schrieb:


> JAber immerhins chreibt er es mit hin



.

...die fragen kamen alle aus spananien und italy. blöd, wenn man die beschreibung nicht soooooooo genau versteht. dann macht man nämlich für 212 peseten + versand ein echtes "schnäppchen"...


.


----------



## John Oswald (5. September 2009)

Meisi schrieb:


> Ein Schnäppchen?
> 
> Rocket Ron



es macht doch überhaupt keinen sinn, das profil wegzuschneiden und auf einen schlauch draufzukleben?? wozu? einen schlauch hab ich dann ja trotzdem drin! bleibt nur, dass die original-karkasse wegfällt - aber baumwollkarkasse? karl platt fährt wohl kaum den cape epic mit einer *baumwollkarkasse*?

naja, zur not nimmt er halt noch einen satz zur reserve mit. kostet dann zusammen 600 euro...
das dürfte selbst das budget von karl auf dauer überreizen

.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2009)

schon mal einen solchen reifen gefahren? denke nicht!

erkundige dich vielleicht vorher mal über die vor- und nachteile, anstatt gleich zu meckern.
der preis kommt einfach von der geringen stückzahl. das sind sonderanfertigungen die meist nur auf nachfrage produziert werden.


----------



## John Oswald (5. September 2009)

nein, noch nicht!

hast du echt ein paar satz von den geklebten baumwoll-reifen gekauft? jetzt machst du mich neugierig?
halten die wirklich? fährt karl platt echt solche dinger?

ich hab ja schon probleme mit dem race-king supersonic und tubeless, weil die karkasse definitiv zu dünn ist...


.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2009)

keine ahnung wer solche dinger fährt.
ich jedenfalls nicht.

sollte nur die erklärung für den preis sein.


----------



## momgarbe (5. September 2009)

Hier gibts auch noch weitere Infos zu den Tubular Reifen vom Verkäufer r2-bike


----------



## mystahr (11. September 2009)

> Frage: Hallo! Für welche Altersklasse, bzw. für welche Körpergröße ist dieses bike geeignet?
> Antwort: also von ca. 1,50 meter bis 2 meter. also von 11 jahre bis 50 jahre


.


----------



## Marcel. (11. September 2009)

Der Mensch wächst halt.


----------



## tealyc (18. September 2009)

Bremshebel aus Holz.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremshebel-HOLZ-...eile?hash=item20ad38abf0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Denen würde ich mein Leben nicht anvertrauen...



Hier noch tolle Bedingungen:

"Wichtiger Hinweis zum Zustand: Versandbike - Teilweise kann es vorkommen, dass u.a. optische Mängel ( zb. Macken oder Dellen, auch durch Transport), siehe Foto, als auch technische Mängel/Defekte vorhanden sein können. Teilweise muss das Rad noch eingestellt und justiert werden. Aus diesem Grund bieten wir das Bike ohne Garantie zum absoluten Wahnsinnspreis an ! Kaufen Sie das Rad nur, wenn Sie damit einverstanden sind und mit eventuellen Mängeln leben können. Sollte es ein Problem mit dem Rad geben, helfen wir gerne weiter. Leider müssen wir diesen Text dazuschrieben. Zu 95 % sind aber alle Bikes vollkommen ok."



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120461045331


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred01 (18. September 2009)

Hier mal ein  Werbeprofi in Aktion.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ANSEHEN-RENNRAD-...eile?hash=item19b0d5fc21&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Schildbürger (18. September 2009)

tealyc schrieb:


> Hier noch tolle Bedingungen:
> 
> "Wichtiger Hinweis zum Zustand: Versandbike - Teilweise kann es vorkommen, dass u.a. optische Mängel ( zb. Macken oder Dellen, auch durch Transport), siehe Foto, als auch technische Mängel/Defekte vorhanden sein können. Teilweise muss das Rad noch eingestellt und justiert werden. Aus diesem Grund bieten wir das Bike ohne Garantie zum absoluten Wahnsinnspreis an ! Kaufen Sie das Rad nur, wenn Sie damit einverstanden sind und mit eventuellen Mängeln leben können. Sollte es ein Problem mit dem Rad geben, helfen wir gerne weiter. Leider müssen wir diesen Text dazuschrieben. Zu 95 % sind aber alle Bikes vollkommen ok."
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120461045331





> Angemeldet als gewerblicher Verkäufer



Als gewerblicher Verkäufer kann er die Sachmängelhaftung bei Verkauf an Privat NICHT ausschließen.
Nur im B2B geht das.
Ok, Schönheitsmängel sind was anderes.


----------



## mystahr (19. September 2009)

> ....auch technische Mängel/Defekte vorhanden sein können. (...) Aus diesem Grund bieten wir das Bike ohne Garantie zum absoluten Wahnsinnspreis an ! ...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120461045331


Da wird einem ja ganz anders.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2009)

ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Verbessert die Durchblutung im Genitalbereich



wofür soll das beim Radfahren denn gut sein? Oder stimmt der Mythos etwa, das das Ständige sitzen im Stattel impotent macht? Ich glaube ab heute mache ich es wie Maas von Beek und fahre nur noch im Stehen...


----------



## kroiterfee (19. September 2009)

bescheidene durchblutung = taubheitsgefühl = kacke.


----------



## Mr.Donut (20. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMW-318i-E30-TUV...bile?hash=item3ef88a1a6d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## gemorje (20. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rolf-Benz-Sofa-schwarz-zeitlos_W0QQitemZ290349808846QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Haus_Garten_Inneneinrichtung_Sofas_Sessel?hash=item439a327cce&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Garantiert tierfreier Haushalt....


----------



## Pflogger (20. September 2009)

Die Auktion mit dem BMW ist ja mal cool ;-)


----------



## Jbnk03 (20. September 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rolf-Benz-Sofa-s...ssel?hash=item439a327cce&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Garantiert tierfreier Haushalt....


Fehlt nur der Aschenbecher auf dem Tisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (20. September 2009)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/BMW-318i-E30-TUV...bile?hash=item3ef88a1a6d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Die Alte ist voll die hohle Nuss, wenn will die da bestrafen, als ex Freund würde ich mich totlachen und da ist sie noch so dumm, solche dummen Fotos zu  posten.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. September 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Die Alte ist voll die hohle Nuss, wenn will die da bestrafen, als ex Freund würde ich mich totlachen und da ist sie noch so dumm, solche dummen Fotos zu  posten.



ja find ich auch !!die Bilder sin null sexy,nur billig,vor allem das wo sie in der Karre sitzt!
die 90 Besichtigungsterminanfragen werden wenig mit dem Auto zu tun haben


----------



## sramx9 (20. September 2009)

na ich weiß nicht. da sind doch einige fotos wo es sich nur um das auto dreht ( wer fotographiert denn sonst die Rückbank. und wieso ohne nummerschilder wenn die fotos nur für den kerl gedacht waren  ??? ) glaube mal das die story drum herum nen fake ist. aber gut gemacht keine frage.


----------



## mystahr (20. September 2009)

wenns mal wieder länger dauert - snickers. das ist nicht die erste auktion in dem stil und auch net die letzte. schön dass es so manch einer nicht raffen tut 

aber die auktion mitm sofa rockt


----------



## Wimbo (20. September 2009)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/BMW-318i-E30-TUV...bile?hash=item3ef88a1a6d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


FAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## manfred01 (20. September 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rolf-Benz-Sofa-s...ssel?hash=item439a327cce&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Garantiert tierfreier Haushalt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystahr (21. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/mountainbike-zie...äder?hash=item20ad4d3720&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
...aha!


----------



## --MAXI-- (21. September 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/mountainbike-zie...äder?hash=item20ad4d3720&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> ...aha!



Respekt wenn die wirklich so gefahren ist


----------



## 4mate (21. September 2009)

So dumm kann man/frau gar nicht sein, die ist keinen Zentimeter gefahren, 
hat das MTB womöglich "gefunden" ...


----------



## silberwald (21. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Huffy-Mountain-B...äder?hash=item3ca5a573a0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Kann jemand was mit den Beschreibungen anfangen?


----------



## mystahr (21. September 2009)

Hört sich nach was tollem an.
Edith:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-der-Extra-Klasse_W0QQitemZ150372857775QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2302ebb7af&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


> Verkaufe hier mein kaum gebrauchtes Down-Hill Bike.
> Lange Suche der ausgewählten Komponenten ist abgeschlossen.
> Ausstattung des Bikes:
> (....)
> ...



Ediths Schwester:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Pininfarina-26-M...äder?hash=item439a261bb6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


> Sattelhöhe: minimum 80 cm, maximum 115 cm



Ich würd behaupten das warn paar cm zuviel


----------



## Audix (21. September 2009)

Hab schon Leute gesehen, die schlimmere Sattelpositionen gefahren sind...

Nicht unbedingt kurios, aber doch (leider) ganz schön teuer geworden...MIST
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330360487017&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Mal wieder geile Sachen zusammen gesammelt hier!!
Leute gibts...


----------



## Whiteeagle (22. September 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rolf-Benz-Sofa-schwarz-zeitlos_W0QQitemZ290349808846QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Haus_Garten_Inneneinrichtung_Sofas_Sessel?hash=item439a327cce&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Garantiert tierfreier Haushalt....


 
sehr geil


----------



## enemy111 (22. September 2009)

Das mit der Boxxer ist geil..


----------



## Pflogger (23. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinderfahrrad-in...2302f4c6aa&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182

Das ist ja mal ein geiles Teil. Das Stell ich mir sehr bequem vor beim treten.
Aber dafür sieht es ja recht leicht aus, damit die Kinder damit auch nen Berg hoch kommen


----------



## deichschubser (24. September 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Hört sich nach was tollem an.
> Edith:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-der-Extra-Klasse_W0QQitemZ150372857775QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2302ebb7af&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



das die leude immer so derbst übertreiben müssen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330362057760&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:1123

Hat eigentlich nur 4 Angaben gemacht, die annehmbar sind : Zustand - Marke - Radgröße - Farbe.... der Rest.... nöj nöj nöj.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unattached (24. September 2009)

@deichschubser
hab ihn mal gefragt, ob er die Rechnungen noch hat 
hast du dir mal die angegebe Rahmenhöhe angeschaut? fürn 29" Rahmen siehts ganz schön klein aus....


----------



## deichschubser (24. September 2009)

Unattached schrieb:


> @deichschubser
> hab ihn mal gefragt, ob er die Rechnungen noch hat
> hast du dir mal die angegebe Rahmenhöhe angeschaut? fürn 29" Rahmen siehts ganz schön klein aus....



... hab ich ihn auch gefragt  

Bei so einem traumhaften Bike lohnt sich ja auch ne anständige Versicherung!!

...watdefok denken sich die leude eigentlich!?


----------



## flowdragon (24. September 2009)

--MAXI-- schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder eine Verpackung der PS3. Momentan bei 102 . Zuschlagen Jungs
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Playstation-3-80GB-Konsolen-OVP-TOP-Zustand_W0QQitemZ190331083905QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPC_Viedeospielzubehör?hash=item2c509ddc81&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Mal ganz blöd gefragt:

Ist das eigentlich Betrug?

Nö, oder?

einfach persönliche Dummheit...
mfg
flo

P.S: Ich hab hier noch nen Wii-Karton


----------



## hai-nik (24. September 2009)

deichschubser schrieb:


> das die leude immer so derbst übertreiben müssen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330362057760&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:1123
> 
> Hat eigentlich nur 4 Angaben gemacht, die annehmbar sind : Zustand - Marke - Radgröße - Farbe.... der Rest.... nöj nöj nöj.....


derartige übertreibungen grenzen m.m. schon an betrug.


----------



## burn (24. September 2009)

> Antwort:  	als Kaufbeleg für die Versicherung würde der ausdruck der auktion für diese reichen. originale rechnung sind beim umzug abhanden gekommen.Anbauteile können jederzeit neupreislich nachvollzogen werden.Fahrrad ist von mir gekauft worden und damit frei von rechten dritter. vielen dank und ich hoffe ich konnte ihnen damit weiter helfen.



aha.


----------



## Jbnk03 (24. September 2009)

xxx


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2009)

Da biete ich mit. Evtl. kann man da günstig an nen Rahmen kommen


----------



## Jumper 1 (24. September 2009)

2800.-eur?
Ich glaube er hat zuviel Red Bull gesoffen
Das Ding hat nicht einmal eine Scheibenbremse


----------



## Sentilo (24. September 2009)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> 2800.-eur?
> Ich glaube er hat zuviel Red Bull gesoffen
> Das Ding hat nicht einmal eine Scheibenbremse


 
Vielleicht meint er 280 Euro? Diese fetten ollen (Plastik-?) Bremsgriffe sehen schwer nach Sub-Alivio-Klasse aus. 

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (24. September 2009)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er 280 Euro? Diese fetten ollen (Plastik-?) Bremsgriffe sehen schwer nach Sub-Alivio-Klasse aus.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Sentilo


...und eine der besten Schaltungen, aber nur 8-fach?? Er könnte ja mal die Bezeichnung erwähnen.
Erinnert mich an Angebote in denen Markenbikes versteigert werden ohne dass die Marke erwähnt wird


----------



## andi55 (24. September 2009)

da verwett ich meinen Arsch drauf, dass das Ding NICHT ihm gehört!


----------



## MSi (24. September 2009)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> 2800.-eur?
> Ich glaube er hat zuviel Red Bull gesoffen
> Das Ding hat nicht einmal eine Scheibenbremse


Tja, wenn du ne Scheibenbremse willst musst du schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Für günstige 4800  kannst du dieses Schmuckstück sofort kaufen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-To...äder?hash=item20ad3f6dfe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Artikelzustand: neu. Aha...


----------



## ckl-online (24. September 2009)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> ...und eine der besten Schaltungen, aber nur 8-fach?? Er könnte ja mal die Bezeichnung erwähnen.
> Erinnert mich an Angebote in denen Markenbikes versteigert werden ohne dass die Marke erwähnt wird



Und die geile Sattelfederung sieht auch aus wie die von Suntour für 40 Euro.
Vielleicht ist erja nur mit dem Komma verrutscht


----------



## Jbnk03 (24. September 2009)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Und die geile Sattelfederung sieht auch aus wie die von Suntour für 40 Euro.
> Vielleicht ist erja nur *mit dem Komma verrutscht*


und das scheinbar bei allen Beträgen. Vielleicht rechnet er in ner anderen Währung


----------



## Jbnk03 (24. September 2009)

MSi schrieb:


> Artikelzustand: neu. Aha...


Tja, neu ist Definitionssache...gerade bei Ebay steht ja meistens: Fast nie gefahren, fast nie benutzt, usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2009)

Bei dem Tomac ist ein fast neuer High Roller als Kettenstrebnschutz montiert


----------



## memphis35 (25. September 2009)

Der hier schreibt wenigstens die Wahrheit

http://cgi.ebay.at/CARNIELLI-Leopar...esen?hash=item255664f394&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Mfg  35


----------



## Krawall (25. September 2009)

Ich kauf mir das und stells nochmal in eBay mit dem Selben pic und schreib rein:

Top Fahrrad, nur Wenig gefahren, keine Gebrauchsspuren!


----------



## manfred01 (25. September 2009)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Der hier schreibt wenigstens die Wahrheit
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/CARNIELLI-Leopar...esen?hash=item255664f394&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



Und so sieht ein gutes Foto aus! Respekt


----------



## ckl-online (25. September 2009)

Er hat mir gerade bestätigt, dass es eine SR Suntour Federstütze ist.
Und die Schaltung ist eine Deore.

Also doch alles HIGHEND Produkte.
Hab erst gedacht, der wollte besch....en
Dann ist es sein Geld ja doch wert



Jbnk03 schrieb:


> und das scheinbar bei allen Beträgen. Vielleicht rechnet er in ner anderen Währung


----------



## 4mate (25. September 2009)

deichschubser schrieb:


> das die leude immer so derbst übertreiben müssen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330362057760&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:1123
> 
> Hat eigentlich nur 4 Angaben gemacht, die annehmbar sind : Zustand - Marke - Radgröße - Farbe.... der Rest.... nöj nöj nöj.....


Text geändert, aber nicht in der Übersicht der Änderungen aufgeführt, wie geht das denn


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. September 2009)

evtl wurde das Angebot vorzeitig beendet oder von ebay gestoppt,und dann wiedereingestellt


----------



## Maedion (25. September 2009)

Jetzt weis ich endlich auf welche seite wirklich die V-Brakes gehören

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-BAD-B...äder?hash=item2c50f9c71d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. September 2009)

Maedion schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich endlich auf welche seite wirklich die V-Brakes gehören
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-BAD-B...äder?hash=item2c50f9c71d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



wer dem das nur zusammengebaut hat


----------



## yamann (25. September 2009)

MSi schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du ne Scheibenbremse willst musst du schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Für günstige 4800  kannst du dieses Schmuckstück sofort kaufen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-To...äder?hash=item20ad3f6dfe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Artikelzustand: neu. Aha...



Messefahrrad ?! 
Von welcher Messe ?
1994 ? 1995 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystahr (25. September 2009)

Wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab ist es deren erstes Modell und zwar von 99


----------



## 2Dirty (25. September 2009)

Nicht ebay aber auch ne geile Beschreibung zum Versand:

Paket: verpackt durch Schaum und in einem *Buchsbaum *oder in einem Umschlag dann versendet.

http://german.alibaba.com/product-c...00-lumen-led-bicycle-light-set-243218851.html


----------



## Jumper 1 (25. September 2009)

Maedion schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich endlich auf welche seite wirklich die V-Brakes gehören
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-BAD-B...äder?hash=item2c50f9c71d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Ist denoch nicht für ihn geeignet,er sollte mal die Gabel umdrehen und dann die Probefahrt machen


----------



## Jetpilot (26. September 2009)

alibaba.com schrieb:
			
		

> *verpackt durch Schaum und in einem Buchsbaum oder in einem Umschlag dann versendet. *



Jaja, Übersetzungsmaschinen taugen eben doch noch nichts...






http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-Tom...d=p3286.c0.m14

irre ich mich oder sind die bremsscheiben falschrum montiert?



http://cgi.ebay.de/SWISSBIKE-26-MOU...äder?hash=item1c0cbd531e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

DAS hat STYLE!


----------



## Klappfallscheib (26. September 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-Tom...d=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> irre ich mich oder sind die bremsscheiben falschrum montiert?



Du irrst, bei der Grimeca hat das so ghört.


----------



## mystahr (27. September 2009)

deichschubser schrieb:


> das die leude immer so derbst Ã¼bertreiben mÃ¼ssen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330362057760&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:1123
> 
> Hat eigentlich nur 4 Angaben gemacht, die annehmbar sind : Zustand - Marke - RadgrÃ¶Ãe - Farbe.... der Rest.... nÃ¶j nÃ¶j nÃ¶j.....



400â¬! Und der KÃ¤ufer:
Bieter:     n***n( 163Bewertungspunktestand von 100 bis 499) 
GebotsaktivitÃ¤t (%) bei diesem VerkÃ¤ufer:     100% 

Und zack ist es wieder drin, diesmal aber ohne Preisangabe. Die EbaygebÃ¼hren fÃ¼r die 400â¬ muss er aber trotzdem zahlen oder?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-Scrap-Bike-...äder?hash=item4ceb31b74e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Das Spielchen kann man noch weitertreiben:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Checker-Pig-Down...äder?hash=item4ceb1d1309&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
200â¬ 
Bieter:     w***i( 17Bewertungspunktestand von 10 bis 49)
GebotsaktivitÃ¤t (%) bei diesem VerkÃ¤ufer:     100% 
Und neu eingestellt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Checker-Pig-Down...äder?hash=item4ceb31b3bb&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14 


Merke grad kann das Checkerpig nicht verlinken, auf jeden hat er das auch schonmal selbst ersteigert.


----------



## Cuscuta (27. September 2009)

Ich habe es bei ebay als Betrug gemeldet, mal schauen was passiert. 

Anscheinend reicht pushen nicht mehr aus, jetzt muss man eigene Artikel schon solange selberkaufen bis irgendwann mal der Preis stimmt.

Ne ordentliche Artikelbeschreibung und bessere Versandmöglichkeit wäre ja sicher die bessere Alternative gewesen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. September 2009)

jetz hatter bei dem kona aber die beschreibung schon deutlich entschärft!


----------



## eDw (30. September 2009)

Wie verkauft man eine Lampe fuer den doppelten Preis?  

*KLICK*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (30. September 2009)

eDw schrieb:


> Wie verkauft man eine Lampe fuer den doppelten Preis?
> 
> *KLICK*



Kurios? Das Ding kostet 70-80 mit Zoll und wer nicht ewig warten und möglicherweise 100km zum Zollamt fahren will, bietet halt die paar  mehr... 

Guckst du kurios:

Dämpfer "Kid Schock" ... Unterdrückt lästiges Pedalieren... 

(Das Ding ist übrigens innen völlig hohl, also dämpfungsfrei, wenn man mit dem richtigen Schwung wippt, brauch man vielleicht wirklich nicht mehr treten...)


----------



## Schrommski (30. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110437979729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

ohne Worte....


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. September 2009)

wobei er ja schreibt das es sich um ein Modell handelt


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2009)

Schön für den Verkäufer, dass es so viele Blöde gibt.


----------



## DABAIKA (30. September 2009)

...obwohl das wort MODELL richtig(und) GROSS geschrieben wurde...



(würde dafür höxtens n fuffie geben,wenn ichs gebrauchen(!) könnte...
oder irgendwie schön finden würde):kotz:


----------



## eDw (30. September 2009)

manne schrieb:


> Kurios? Das Ding kostet 70-80 mit Zoll und wer nicht ewig warten und möglicherweise 100km zum Zollamt fahren will, bietet halt die paar  mehr...



Kostet 79 $ = ca 55 Euro Versandkostenfrei und ich hab noch keinen getroffen der Zoll gezahlt hat. 
Vielleicht sollte ich ein paar bestellen und vertickern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (30. September 2009)

DABAIKA schrieb:


> ...obwohl das wort MODELL richtig(und) GROSS geschrieben wurde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nen fuffie is viel zu viel.

mehr als allerhöchstens 10 eur ist das teil nicht wert. hatte ich selber schon zu hause.


----------



## Jbnk03 (30. September 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schön für den Verkäufer, dass es so viele Blöde gibt.


Wer die Beschreibung nicht liest, sollte halt nicht mitbieten. Ich sehe da keinen Fehler des Verkäufers.

Aber Blöde gibt es genug. Ich bekomme ständig Fragen zu Dingen die ich eindeutig in der Beschreibung eingefügt habe. Die Leute lesen einfach nicht...


----------



## pixelquantec (30. September 2009)

Und die Größe hat er auch exakt reingeschieben:
*Länge: ca. 165 mm x 110 mm Höhe.*


----------



## mystahr (1. Oktober 2009)

LEichtbau für kleine Portemonnaie 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-4300-Fahrra...äder?hash=item1c0cd437e0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## --MAXI-- (1. Oktober 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> LEichtbau für kleine Portemonnaie
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-4300-Fahrra...äder?hash=item1c0cd437e0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



4-6 Kg, da schlag ich zu


----------



## Unattached (1. Oktober 2009)

--MAXI-- schrieb:


> 4-6 Kg, da schlag ich zu



4-6kg für die Gila Federgabel...


----------



## John Oswald (2. Oktober 2009)

nee, aufs schloss abus

.


----------



## Cuscuta (4. Oktober 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> 400! Und der Käufer:
> Bieter:     n***n( 163Bewertungspunktestand von 100 bis 499)
> Gebotsaktivität (%) bei diesem Verkäufer:     100%
> 
> ...



Omg, er hat sich beide Räder wieder selbst ersteigert, man achte auf die beiden oberen Bieter. Das gleiche Spiel beim anderen Rad.

Bei dieser Auktion hat er sogar 3 pusher am Start.


----------



## sramx9 (4. Oktober 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Ich habe es bei ebay als Betrug gemeldet, mal schauen was passiert.
> 
> Anscheinend reicht pushen nicht mehr aus, jetzt muss man eigene Artikel schon solange selberkaufen bis irgendwann mal der Preis stimmt.
> 
> Ne ordentliche Artikelbeschreibung und bessere Versandmöglichkeit wäre ja sicher die bessere Alternative gewesen.



moin, 
hat sich ebay eigentlich schon geäußert ?


----------



## nun_der_chef (4. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cooles-Fahrrad-Von-allen-ein-bishen_W0QQitemZ220489493875QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item335632ad73&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (4. Oktober 2009)

nun_der_chef schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cooles-Fahrrad-V...äder?hash=item335632ad73&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Ein Wunder das beim Lackiern der Gabel das Vorderrad ausgebaut wurde. Sonst wäre es auch weiß wie der Rahmen.


----------



## mystahr (4. Oktober 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> moin,
> hat sich ebay eigentlich schon geäußert ?



die äußern sich dazu generell nicht aber unternommen haben sie anscheinend ja trotz allem nichts.


----------



## leeresblatt (4. Oktober 2009)

nun_der_chef schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cooles-Fahrrad-Von-allen-ein-bishen_W0QQitemZ220489493875QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item335632ad73&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Ein Glück dass die Gabel Faltbälge hat, sonst hätte er kaltblütig die Standrohre eingesprüht.


----------



## Jbnk03 (5. Oktober 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Ein Glück dass die Gabel Faltbälge hat, sonst hätte er kaltblütig die Standrohre eingesprüht.


Habe neulich einen gebrauchten Rahmen mit Lenker und Vorbau für billig gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat Lenker und Vorbau inklusive Schrauben lackiert...mit einem Pinsel. Den Kram kriegste nicht mehr auseinander


----------



## MSi (5. Oktober 2009)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Habe neulich einen gebrauchten Rahmen mit Lenker und Vorbau für billig gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat Lenker und Vorbau inklusive Schrauben lackiert...mit einem Pinsel. Den Kram kriegste nicht mehr auseinander


Das hast du falsch verstanden, der hat nicht lackiert, der hat nur etwas zuviel Schraubensicherung aufgetragen.


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Oktober 2009)

Oh na warum nich ne 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Singlespeed-Peug...äder?hash=item1e5894c862&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## HardRock07 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wer schon immer mal einen Zweirad Audi fahren wollte: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-Quattro-R2_...esen?hash=item4a9b1bbab4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

MfG


----------



## Wakeman (8. Oktober 2009)

...

Hier mal eine unschlagbare Gelegenheit für Schnäppchenjäger, die vor kleineren Schönheitsreparaturen nicht zurückschrecken:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Unbrauchbares-Fa...äder?hash=item3ef916923f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

...


----------



## John Oswald (8. Oktober 2009)

@hardrock07

...und wieder mal ein "mountenbike" lol

sag mal, ist es wirklich sooooooooo schwer, *mountainbike* richtig zu schreiben?!
noch dazu, wenn mal als spezialist an kenner verkaufen will...

mondnpaig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSi (8. Oktober 2009)

Sucht noch jemand nen richtig krassen Downhiller für härteste Einsätze im Park? Jetzt günstig zu haben: Fahrrad 26 Zoll Mountainbike DH263 Shimano Downhill MTB

Mit "Downhillgabel hinten"


----------



## Renito (9. Oktober 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Oh na warum nich ne
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Singlespeed-Peug...äder?hash=item1e5894c862&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Gibt´s des Radl dazu?!


----------



## gemorje (9. Oktober 2009)

Günstige Klingel für euren Radkeller


----------



## leeresblatt (9. Oktober 2009)

John Oswald schrieb:


> @hardrock07
> 
> ...und wieder mal ein "mountenbike" lol
> 
> ...



Es gibt bei ebay laut Suche 75 Mountenbikes, und sogar ein Montenbike. Bei diesem fehlt aber noch der "Schaltungswechsler". Man beachte die Sattelmontage!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Montenbike_W0QQi...äder?hash=item2a01b9205f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## mightyEx (9. Oktober 2009)

Sind die Schrottpreise etwa schon wieder am klettern ?! Ach ne, da wird die "Elektrobucht-Abwrackprämie" kassiert  . Zu dem Preis bekommt man schon ne passable Marken-Stadtschlampe, die dem Gelumpe bei weitem überlegen ist.


----------



## lara79 (9. Oktober 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Günstige Klingel für euren Radkeller



Super!! Hätte ich einen Radkeller, wäre sie erste Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (10. Oktober 2009)

Fahrrad 26 Zoll Mountainbike DH263 Shimano Downhill MTB

Das ist aber komisch eingespeicht...


----------



## Goldfisch199 (10. Oktober 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Fahrrad 26 Zoll Mountainbike DH263 Shimano Downhill MTB
> 
> Das ist aber komisch eingespeicht...



ist ja auch ein Downhillbike^^


----------



## HardRock07 (11. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn Ich mir jetzt hier "blöde Kommentare" der langhubigen Fraktion anhöhren werden kann.
Strengenommen übersetzt man ja "Hill" auch nur mit "Hügel"

Nen Hügel kommste eventuell noch eins, zwei mal mit runter , aber tret die 30 Kilo erst mal hoch ... 

MfG Hardrock


----------



## GreyWolf (11. Oktober 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Ich mir jetzt hier "blöde Kommentare" der langhubigen Fraktion anhöhren werden kann.
> Strengenommen übersetzt man ja "Hill" auch nur mit "Hügel"
> 
> Nen Hügel kommste eventuell noch eins, zwei mal mit runter , aber tret die 30 Kilo erst mal hoch ...
> ...




definiere hügel^^
30cm hügel trette ich das ding auch noch hoch und fahre auch freiwillig wieder runter


----------



## basti138 (11. Oktober 2009)

...


----------



## HardRock07 (11. Oktober 2009)

> *Silbentrennung:* HÃ¼Â·gel, Plural: HÃ¼Â·gel
> *Aussprache:*:
> IPA: [ËhyËglÌ©]HÃ¶rbeispiele: Â *Bedeutungen:*
> [1] Erhebung auf der ErdoberflÃ¤che unter etwa 300 Meter HÃ¶he, meist von gerundeter Form[2] ein kÃ¼nstlich angelegter Erdhaufen. Dieser kann sowohl von Menschen als auch von Tieren (MaulwurfhÃ¼gel) angelegt sein.[3] _Ã¼bertragen_ fÃ¼r eine WÃ¶lbung *Herkunft:*
> ...



sagt mal Wiki zum Thema HÃ¼gel 
300hm wÃ¼rd ich aber nich freiwillig mit dem eimer runter fahren wollen.
Denn dann haste ganz schnell das Synonym "Beule" am KÃ¶rper .
So, jetzt is aber genug ....


----------



## booN (12. Oktober 2009)

Okay nicht gerade Ebay aber sowas ähnliches aus der Schweiz.

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/bmx/bmx-pour-faire-des-figures/v/an581854324/

Glaub die Aufkleber an der Gabel sind verkehrt rum oder der Lenker????  ironie aus.


----------



## John Oswald (12. Oktober 2009)

...oder frontalcrash?


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Oktober 2009)

ist der so gefahren? Oh mann...


----------



## John Oswald (12. Oktober 2009)

...er ist so gefahren, jetzt verkauft er es aber... und zwar weil ihm die geometrie des bikes nicht so taugt.

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (13. Oktober 2009)

zwar keine Kuriosität aber ich hab gerade ziemlich in die ******* gegriffen, und deswegen ein extra Thema aufmachen lohnt sich nun wirklich nicht.:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280397463831&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Das verstehe ich nicht ganz unter "really good condition". Der tiefe Kratzer ist für meinen Geschmack etwas mehr als normale Beschädigungen von der Kette, die ich erwartet habe. Der entscheidende Punkt ist leider das linke Tretlagergewinde. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie das innen aus siehs. Hab zwar Gewindeschneider da aber wenns schon so aussieht hab ich da gar keine Lust überhaupt Hand an zu legen. Da fährt immer das schlechte Gewissen mit.
Nun aber mal sehen was raus kommt. 
Falls ich ihn nicht zurück geben kann werde ich links 5mm vom 73er Gehäuse abfräsen und ein 68er Vierkant-Innenlager mit möglichst langen Stahlgewinden verbauen. Mein kleiner Cosain wird sich bestimmt freuen wenn er das dann als Ersatz für seinen abge****ten Bulltec-Rahmen kriegt...


----------



## Tesafilm (14. Oktober 2009)

Demowippe 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wippe-fuer-Speci...eile?hash=item45eeac547e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## norman_gsus (16. Oktober 2009)

ne ne wenn das Nicolai wüsste!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Dual-Dirt-Bike-Marzocci-55-XT-Spank-Truvativ-26_W0QQitemZ280410509388QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item4149c4d04c


----------



## sramx9 (16. Oktober 2009)

und S*c*himano erst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vielleicht erfährt nicolai es ja


----------



## Büscherammler (16. Oktober 2009)

Oh Gott, da hat jemand Nicolai Sticker auf sein Bike geklebt!!

Nicolai wird ihn bestimmt steinigen!


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Oktober 2009)

lasst es uns im nicolai forum ankreiden, mal gucken was passiert...


----------



## HardRock07 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch mal etwas der Fraktion: 

Augenkrebs auf zwei Rädern.

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB_W0QQitemZ300...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item45eeb10dbb

...wenn man damit nich mal auffällt....


----------



## uli49 (17. Oktober 2009)

Definitiv das Dümmste, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MAX-INFLETO-50-P...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4a9b84bcc9


----------



## 4mate (17. Oktober 2009)

No-Name Baumarktreifen, der einzige Aufdruck ist wohl "Max. Inflate to 50PSI"...

Das sind eben Leute, die von Fahrrädern so viel Ahnung haben wie die Kuh vom Eierlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (17. Oktober 2009)

Edit


----------



## uli49 (17. Oktober 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> No-Name Baumarktreifen, der einzige Aufdruck ist wohl "Max. Inflate to 50PSI"...
> 
> Das sind eben Leute, die von Fahrrädern so viel Ahnung haben wie die Kuh vom Eierlegen...



Dazu brauche ich keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern haben. Ein klein wenig Schulbildung reicht schon.


----------



## Luporinski (17. Oktober 2009)

Lohnt sich der Kauf noch? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apache-Shimano-Mountainbike-Fahrrad-26-blau-kaputt_W0QQitemZ300356021078QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item45ee9d2b56

Haette Interesse an dem abgerissenen Lenker...


----------



## William Foster (17. Oktober 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Kauf noch?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Apache-Shimano-Mountainbike-Fahrrad-26-blau-kaputt_W0QQitemZ300356021078QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item45ee9d2b56
> 
> Haette Interesse an dem abgerissenen Lenker...



"Das Fahrrad kann selbstverständlich gerne besichtigt werden."

Kann natürlich passieren, dass man da erstmal eine aufe Omme kriegt...


----------



## leeresblatt (17. Oktober 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> No-Name Baumarktreifen, der einzige Aufdruck ist wohl "Max. Inflate to 50PSI"...
> 
> Das sind eben Leute, die von Fahrrädern so viel Ahnung haben wie die Kuh vom Eierlegen...



Hab ich erst gar nicht kapiert, hmm die Marke "Max Infleto" kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## John Oswald (18. Oktober 2009)

lenker DURCHGEROSTET!!!!!!!
und kette auch!!!!!!!

...das schafft man normalerweise selbst bei einem billigrad aus dem baumarkt nie und nimmer!!
oh mein gott, wie lange muss das ding wohl "draussen" gestanden haben?!

für einen euro bekommt man bereits einen garantiert rostfreien chupa chups lolli - definitiv das bessere angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (18. Oktober 2009)

uli49 schrieb:


> Definitiv das Dümmste, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MAX-INFLETO-50-P...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4a9b84bcc9



soso, max infleto also...
die felge ist übrigens (genauso wie das hirn des verkäufers!) von der firma "hohlkammer" 

.


----------



## argh (18. Oktober 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Kampfmaschine (18. Oktober 2009)

Die Beschreibung ist Super!
Und das Gewicht Erst!

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Zoll-MTB-Rahm...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item27ac2f2538


----------



## Cuscuta (18. Oktober 2009)

Die Beschreibung kam mir doch sehr bekannt vor und tatsächlich, er hat noch so eine Sahnestück im Angebot


----------



## bone peeler (18. Oktober 2009)

muhaha... _*"...*_*hier Ersteigere ich meinen..."

*Selber ersteigern? Wenn das Ebay wüsste...


----------



## burn (18. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch leider normal das viele Leute ihre Sachen selber ersteigern, er duerfte allerdings der Erste sein der es so offensichtlich macht...


----------



## Outliner (18. Oktober 2009)

er hat ein dörtbike,nehmt bitte etwas rücksicht.


----------



## --MAXI-- (18. Oktober 2009)

Outliner schrieb:


> er hat ein dörtbike,nehmt bitte etwas rücksicht.



Er hat ihn ja von der "werkstaat gekriecht"


----------



## John Oswald (19. Oktober 2009)

oh mein gott!
zuerst "montenbikes" und jetzt sogar "dörtbikes"!? duden? wikipedia? leo? verwandte? freunde? arbeitskollegen? fehlanzeige....

nee, da bin ich konservativ: ich kaufe keine dörtbikes!!!! nicht mal dann, wenn sie "aus dem werkstaat kriechen"...

armes deutschland, echt!

.


----------



## Cuscuta (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie geil, vorher hat er versucht das ganze Rad zu verkaufen mit einem revolutionären Auktionsprinzip (auch unten die Fragen lesen).

"Also ich habe jetzt ihnen einen sehr guten Preis Vorschlag gemacht + die ganzen Teile noch dazu, also ich denke mal das sie wo anders so einen Angebot nicht kriegen werden. Die ganzen sachen haben jetzt hier über 3.299,00 Wert"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyboy (19. Oktober 2009)

Ey, s.c.h.e.i.s.s.e.nDreck,

wenn sie dem fahrad kaufen wollt, ruf mich an. (Plural, Singular, ganz egal...)

Meine Fresse, wie unseriös. Wenn es doch soviel wert ist, warum verkloppt er es dann so billig. Auja, ich hab ne Idee, das Frage ich den mal 

Aber mal was anderes, wenn ihr ein Bike mit "Downhill" Federgabel wollt, schlagt zu!
http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-MTB-ALUMINIUM-MOUNTAINBIKE-24GANG-ROOSTER-185B_W0QQitemZ360198312509QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item53dd7e123d

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## ebroglio (19. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja immerhin ne Doppelbrücke. Die kann doch nur gut sein??


----------



## Cuscuta (19. Oktober 2009)

"Dieses Bike schlägt ein wie eine Bombe in die langweilige Szene des Mountainbike-Designs auf Ebay mit den immergleichen, billig aussehenden China-Rädern! Hier passiert etwas, jedes Detail ist durchdesignt, überall bietet es Überraschungen und faszinierende Lösungen!"


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. Oktober 2009)

@Kampfmaschine:

Irgendwie klingt der Angebotstext wie ein Mix aus Deutsch für Anfänger und der bravorösen Google-Übersetzungsfunktion *g*

Schöner Fund, wir freuen uns über weitere Artikel!


----------



## 4mate (19. Oktober 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> @Kampfmaschine:
> 
> Irgendwie klingt der Angebotstext wie ein Mix aus Deutsch für Anfänger und der bravorösen Google-Übersetzungsfunktion *g*
> 
> Schöner Fund, wir freuen uns über weitere Artikel!


Angebot ist beendet, würde mich aber wundern wenn er es ausliefern würde!, hat er hier auch nicht getan (Bewertungen aufrufen).
 big_boss_tunning_49 (Geburtsjahr?!) ist übrigens ein italienischer Mitbürger.


----------



## tommyboy (19. Oktober 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> big_boss_tunning_49 (Geburtsjahr?!) ist übrigens ein italienischer Mitbürger.



Wie kommst Du darauf?

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Brudertack (19. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike-Fahr...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4ceb2a365b


ein mountenbike mit großem gell sattel


----------



## Luporinski (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Sattel ist ja unfassbar! Allein wegen dem muesste man das Bike schon kaufen! Allerdings braucht man dann auch einen passenden Helm, ungefaehr den hier:


----------



## Focus09 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ein gell sattel ist doch das wichtigste!
Der Rest ist unwichtig und damit nicht aufgeführt.

Carl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (19. Oktober 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Ey, s.c.h.e.i.s.s.e.nDreck,
> 
> wenn sie dem fahrad kaufen wollt, ruf mich an. (Plural, Singular, ganz egal...)
> 
> ...




tja und ein geiler aufkleber ist auch schon drauf und der sogar unter lack nicht wie bei anderen günstigen bikes lt. original text.

nach dem motto der "tot"enkopf fährt auch schon mit. 

unglaublich was auf dem markt alles unter dem begriff downhillbike verkauft wird. wehe wenns einer wörtlich nimmt und sich mit dem teil im park zugange macht.


----------



## 4mate (19. Oktober 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf?
> 
> Ciao und Gruss,
> Tommaso


Kuckst du "Fragen anderer Mitglieder":





> Frage: hello..can you ship to Italy?? thanks
> 
> Antwort:  Ciao, Posso inviare spedizione solo in Germania. Mi dispiace per loro. Cordiali saluti,
> 
> ...


----------



## tommyboy (19. Oktober 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> Kuckst du "Fragen anderer Mitglieder":



Das habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber das Italienisch ist noch schlechter als das Deutsch. Er ist kein Italiener. Das sieht eher nach GoogleTranslation aus. Oder jemand der in Italien gelebt hat.

Tanti saluti,
  Tommaso


----------



## 4mate (19. Oktober 2009)

Ach so  ....


----------



## Onni (19. Oktober 2009)

Die Österreicher sind schmerzfrei.... Und dann noch mit Rechtschreibfehler, wenn ich nicht irre!?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Aufnaeher-Euer-A...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item53db952ea7


----------



## tommyboy (19. Oktober 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> Ach so  ....



Half so wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus09 (20. Oktober 2009)

Gerade gelesen


> Frage: hallo was hat das mtb den für reifen grösse 24 oder 26 zoll mfg
> Antwort: Hallo Felgen haben einen Durchmesser von 58cm - also 23 Zoll Gruß


NEU 23 Zoll Bikes

Carl


----------



## Focus09 (20. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/R-TYPE-DESIGN-MT...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item23036a6a52

Zwar nichts besonders aber:



> *26" * 2,35 (BESSERE STRAßENHAFTUNG)*


 
Achso na klar



> *STÄNDER MIT KIPPSCHUTZ*


 
Ja wozu ist ein ständer sonst da 



> *HOHLRAUMFELGEN MIT SCHNELLSPANNFUNKTION*


 
Super Sache!!!

Und das ganze auch noch CE geprüft  also Topp 

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-BIKE-FREESTY...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item5883e045c0
Mit Reflejtor und Kettenschutz und Motorcrossstyle 

Carl


----------



## basti138 (20. Oktober 2009)

An den "BMX" fehlen noch kraftvolle mechanische Scheibenbremsen von Zoom


----------



## Focus09 (20. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinderfahrrad-KAWASAKI-20-Zoll-20-FULLY-Kinderrad-NEU_W0QQitemZ360197362536QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Kinder_und_Jugendr%C3%A4der?hash=item53dd6f9368

http://cgi.ebay.de/18-Zoll-Kinderfa...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder?hash=item53dd8b4c60

Die armen Kinder habt Mitleid.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike-voll...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item19b7305f98

Sehr schönes Fully (Mountenbike)!
:kotz:

Carl


----------



## leeresblatt (20. Oktober 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> An den "BMX" fehlen noch kraftvolle mechanische Scheibenbremsen von Zoom



oder er nimmt einfach die Bremse vom Angebot da drüber:



> SCHEIBENBREMSEN VORNE VON WIN-ZIP (CE-GEPRÜFT)



Entkomprimiert hat sie eine größere Scheibe.


----------



## markulatus (20. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGURA-MENJA-MM1...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4ceb8ffc90


Man beachte die Artikelbeschreibung....


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Oktober 2009)

markulatus schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGURA-MENJA-MM1...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4ceb8ffc90
> 
> 
> Man beachte die Artikelbeschreibung....



oh mann wenn man nur anwalt wäre..


----------



## Cuscuta (20. Oktober 2009)

markulatus schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGURA-MENJA-MM1...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4ceb8ffc90
> 
> 
> Man beachte die Artikelbeschreibung....



Der Satz mit dem Rahmen stammt aus seiner anderen Auktion, hat er aus Versehen mit kopiert.


----------



## High-G (21. Oktober 2009)

Hoffe das war noch nicht da!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klapp-Mountainbi...01QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder

Grüsse


----------



## Vidar (22. Oktober 2009)

das bike ist leider schon weg, aber es gab mal eins mit Scheidenbremse
keine ahnung wie sowas funktionieren soll, aber von ladybikes hab ich eh keine ahnung^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred01 (22. Oktober 2009)

High-G schrieb:


> Hoffe das war noch nicht da!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klapp-Mountainbike-Klapprad-Faltrad-Klappfahrrad-Bike_W0QQitemZ200396518901QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder
> 
> Grüsse



Toll! "Klapp-Mountain-Bike für Groß & Klein" - das ist ja mal eine echte Innovation
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aber was ist nur mit "Backenbremse" gemeint?


----------



## John Oswald (22. Oktober 2009)

backenbremse?!
beim downhill zu weit hinter den sattel... sssrrrrrt .... backenbremse!


----------



## Axel_F. (23. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mautenbeik_W0QQi...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20adb2dcad


----------



## jota (23. Oktober 2009)

Axel_F. schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mautenbeik_W0QQi...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20adb2dcad



21 Gänge mit Neuen Koffer mit Schlüssel für den Kofer und Faradschlos auch mit schlüssel

Koffer ist aus Kunstof

Neue Luftpumpe  mit da zu 15,- Euro


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Oktober 2009)

"Über 4 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland können nicht richtig lesen und schreiben"
Das ist einer davon...

!!!Mauntenbeik!!!

Es gab schon viele kuriose Schreibweisen, aber das treibts doch an die Grenze des Machbaren, 5/10 Buchstaben falsch! Oh Mann...


----------



## 4mate (23. Oktober 2009)

Nein, nein, schlimmer noch, er schreibt doch *Mautenbeik* !

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 244 für Mautenbeik. (0,16 Sekunden)


----------



## High-G (23. Oktober 2009)

21 Gänge mit Neuen Koffer mit Schlüssel für den Kofer und Faradschlos auch mit schlüssel 
Koffer ist aus Kunstof
 Neue Luftpumpe  mit da zu 15,- Euro 


Axel_F. schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mautenbeik_W0QQi...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20adb2dcad




Mehr Fehler in einem Satz geht nicht!!!


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Oktober 2009)

imärhin weis er wi man "Koffer" rischisch schraibt


----------



## Goldfisch199 (23. Oktober 2009)

aber beim 2.ten mal hat ers schon wieder falsch ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyboy (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist ne schlüssige Sache, die Auktion...*höhö*

Sorry,
  Tommaso


----------



## Axel_F. (23. Oktober 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein, nein, schlimmer noch, er schreibt doch *Mautenbeik* !
> 
> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 244 für Mautenbeik. (0,16 Sekunden)


 

Nun bin ich ernsthaft erschrocken............


----------



## Axel_F. (23. Oktober 2009)

Schaut mal bei den weiteren Auktionen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ld-Leuchte_W0QQi...neinrichtung_Leuchtmittel?hash=item20adb5617f


----------



## pixelquantec (23. Oktober 2009)

Deshalb sind seine Artikelbeschreibungen etwas wortkarg. Ich glaube, der hat eine Lostrommel, aus der er dann immer die Buchstaben für seine Auktionen auslost. Eine komplette Bewerbung vom dem mit Lebenslauf und so wäre sicher was für den Bilderrahmen beim Personalchef.


----------



## Desert Rat (23. Oktober 2009)

Erinnert etwas an die Fotos bei www.engrish.com... allerdings wird nicht klar ob der Koffer nurn für das Wärkzeuk ohda den Montenbyke ist!


----------



## Cuscuta (23. Oktober 2009)

geiler Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Fan (24. Oktober 2009)

Typischer Rennradsattel,


mfg
Bike Fan


----------



## PatrickKiel (24. Oktober 2009)

Axel_F. schrieb:


> Schaut mal bei den weiteren Auktionen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ld-Leuchte_W0QQi...neinrichtung_Leuchtmittel?hash=item20adb5617f


 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Luftbett_W0QQite...fen_Matratzen_Lattenroste?hash=item20adbe9549

auch wenns nicht mit Fahrrad zu tun hat aber:

Luftbett  wir mit Strom Aufgepumpt.



Wäre doch was für unsere Reifen , mit Strom drin bin ich noch nie gefahren :-D


----------



## Desert Rat (24. Oktober 2009)

Sure, Strom in den Reifen und Helium im Rahmen... schön leicht und blitzschnell!


----------



## John Oswald (25. Oktober 2009)

aus der "Ld Leuchte" werde ich überhaupt nicht schlau!? was ist denn das?

.


----------



## Ti-Racer (25. Oktober 2009)

Das ist einfach eine LED Leuchte zum rumspielen. Denke mal wird nen Schlüsselanhänger sein. Kann manchmal im Dunkeln schon hilfreich sein. 
Bekommt man momentan überall hinterher geschmissen.-


----------



## FishMeN (26. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja nur ein Crossrad 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Stevens-Fahrrad-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a5424b3f2

..Aber nur wenn es nicht am Arsch der Welt ist..grins..


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Oktober 2009)

Vorallem der Mensch ist aus Güstrow, was ja auch alles andere als zentral in Dtschl. liegt.


----------



## memphis35 (26. Oktober 2009)

Geile Produktbeschreibung

http://srx.de.ebayrtm.com/clk?RtmCl...67727137304714807&lid=612206&m=131251&pi=4340

Mfg  35


----------



## ckl-online (26. Oktober 2009)

ist schon toll, wie man sich hier über Ausländer lustig macht.
Ihr seid alle soooooo arme Spackos.


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Oktober 2009)

Dann sollen die mal richtig Deutsch lernen, ich Polak musste es schließlich auch...manchmal frage ich mich welcher Tätigkeit diese Leute nachgehen, dass die sich soeiner Rechtschreibung/ Ausdrucksweise bedienen...armes Land


http://cgi.ebay.de/SMITH-Herrenfahrrad-28er-wunderschoen-blau-schwarz_W0QQitemZ130338202347QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item1e58c322eb

mit backenbremsen und nokia-reifen mit integrierter freisprechfunktion 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Monster-Roller-D...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item1c0d6b37ac

das finde ich aber echt mal cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (26. Oktober 2009)

ckl-online schrieb:


> ist schon toll, wie man sich hier über Ausländer lustig macht.
> Ihr seid alle soooooo arme Spackos.


 
Wenn ich was verkaufen will, sollte ich schon mal einen Zweizeiler in vernüftiger Landessprache verfassen können. Wenn nicht, dann wenigstens jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## Goldfisch199 (26. Oktober 2009)

word


----------



## mkernbach (26. Oktober 2009)

ckl-online schrieb:


> ist schon toll, wie man sich hier über Ausländer lustig macht.
> Ihr seid alle soooooo arme Spackos.




das macht es umso lustiger!


----------



## foenfrisur (26. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250514809952&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## John Oswald (27. Oktober 2009)

ckl-online schrieb:


> ist schon toll, wie man sich hier über Ausländer lustig macht.
> Ihr seid alle soooooo arme Spackos.



ja ne, is klar...

mautnbaik=türkisch?

.


----------



## iceCalt (27. Oktober 2009)

Evet.


----------



## firefox78 (27. Oktober 2009)

Nu hab ich auch mal einen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUER-Schwalbe-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item27ac8638e9

Immerhin ein Mountain King von Schwalbe. Ob das eine Kreuzung ist? 
Die sogenannte Continental-Schwalbe?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## kailer (27. Oktober 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/SMITH-Herrenfahrrad-28er-wunderschoen-blau-schwarz_W0QQitemZ130338202347QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item1e58c322eb
> 
> mit backenbremsen und nokia-reifen mit integrierter freisprechfunktion



Nokia hat doch mit Gummistiefeln angefangen, da sind Fahrradreifen nicht weit entfernt von:







Das mit der Rechtschreibung geht nicht gegen Ausländer, (die haben wenigstens eine Ausrede), sondern gegen Ebay'er wie den da: 

(immerhin liebt er sein Moutainbike...)


----------



## uli49 (28. Oktober 2009)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Nu hab ich auch mal einen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUER-Schwalbe-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item27ac8638e9
> 
> ...



Foto geklaut, Text geklaut. Warum hat er sich nicht gleich selbst eine Abmahnung geschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Oktober 2009)

das mit den fotos und text kommt so häufig vor ...

hatte ich in letzter zeit auch 2 mal.
ist nur doof wenn der anbieter sich den text nicht richtig durchliest.


----------



## William Foster (1. November 2009)

Sehr verdächtig, Artikel und Verkäufer. Oder er hat wirklich null Ahnung.


----------



## markulatus (1. November 2009)

Das ist mal ne artikelbeschreibung:


http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirt-Jumper_W0QQ...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item414a067a3c


----------



## Luporinski (1. November 2009)

Hab grad ein Fahrrad entdeckt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrrad_W0QQitem...wItemQQptZFahrrad_Zubehör?hash=item2556fcf417

Ich glaub, da fehlt irgendwas...


----------



## Jbnk03 (2. November 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Hab grad ein Fahrrad entdeckt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrrad_W0QQitem...wItemQQptZFahrrad_Zubehör?hash=item2556fcf417
> 
> Ich glaub, da fehlt irgendwas...



Jep, da fehlt ne ganze Menge Fahrrad.


----------



## HILLKILLER (4. November 2009)

Man, die Leute werden aber auch immer einfallsreicher...Krativität? Sogar nichtmal so Kreativ meine Tippfehler zu verbessern *g*

Meine Auktion:






Der Nachmacher...







Habe mal ne nette Mail geschrieben, das kann es doch nicht sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (4. November 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Hab grad ein Fahrrad entdeckt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrrad_W0QQitem...wItemQQptZFahrrad_Zubehör?hash=item2556fcf417
> 
> Ich glaub, da fehlt irgendwas...



hehe - sau gut - aber 

*"grimreaperhoschi*"

is ja auch mal ´n sau geiler Ebayname...LUFTGITARRE

und @Bergtöter: so is halt im Netz...


----------



## Jetpilot (4. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/6-aufblasbare-Gi...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item3356d16960

luftgitarren


----------



## El Estropajo (4. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-Glory-Marz...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item255712e7ac

beruht diese beschreibung denn wirklich auf tatsachen?!


----------



## 4mate (4. November 2009)

Nein


----------



## zonensatan (6. November 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein



Warum nicht. Nicht das Glory DH sondern das Glory 1 wird verscherbelt.

siehe Glory 1 - 2009er aber na ja...


Ob die beruflichen Gründe allerdings stimmen...


----------



## John Oswald (6. November 2009)

naja, 4200 euro neupreis....

.


----------



## Jetpilot (7. November 2009)

er sol die quittung mal einscannen


----------



## Audix (8. November 2009)

Voll in Ordnung!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/verkaufe-trettla...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item27acc0340c


Die Bewertungen!


----------



## basti138 (8. November 2009)

Mister "1 Euro"


----------



## Dortmunder79 (10. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/1994-Benetton-Fo...dZViewItemQQptZAutomobile?hash=item2303c0f365


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (10. November 2009)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/1994-Benetton-Fo...dZViewItemQQptZAutomobile?hash=item2303c0f365



Der Wagen von Michael Schumacher hatte einen roten Streifen an der Nase.


----------



## MSi (10. November 2009)

Syncros schrieb:


> Der Wagen von Michael Schumacher hatte einen roten Streifen an der Nase.


Stimmt, aber die Startnummer 5 stimmt. 
Vielleicht nur eine Ersatznase auf der die Aufkleber nicht angebracht wurden??


----------



## Miche12345 (10. November 2009)

Das Auto von 1995 hatte die rote Nase.
Da hat man schon sehen können das er im Jahr darauf zu Ferrari geht.


----------



## MSi (10. November 2009)

Zumindest im letzten Rennen 1994 hatte er den Streifen schon:


----------



## manfred01 (10. November 2009)

MSi schrieb:


> Vielleicht nur eine Ersatznase auf der die Aufkleber nicht angebracht wurden??



Wegen Erkältung?


----------



## Audix (10. November 2009)

Puhhh...
Es ist tatsächlich noch ziemlich hoch geklettert  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110452366647&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123


----------



## To-bi-bo (11. November 2009)

okay ich hab schon viel gesehn, aber das is ja echt krank..


----------



## Jetpilot (11. November 2009)

waaaaaaas? über 12.000$ für nen zwanzig jahre alten rahmen? Da muss man aber schon ein Liebhaber sein...


----------



## jan_hl (11. November 2009)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/1994-Benetton-Fo...dZViewItemQQptZAutomobile?hash=item2303c0f365


"Des weiteren ist es denke ich nicht erwähnenswert, dass die Anfragen von Witzbolden nach Winterreifen, TÜV und ASU und ähnlich geistreichen Ausstattungsmerkmalen wie Navigationssystemen, Schiebedächern, Klimaanlagen, Boxenludern (!) nicht beantwortet werden."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AbsentMinded (12. November 2009)

> Geben Sie mindestens EUR 2.600.700,00 ein.



Da könnte ein klitzkleines Boxenluder aber wirklich drin sein.


----------



## Jbnk03 (12. November 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> "Des weiteren ist es denke ich nicht erwähnenswert, dass die Anfragen von Witzbolden nach Winterreifen, TÜV und ASU und ähnlich geistreichen Ausstattungsmerkmalen wie Navigationssystemen, Schiebedächern, Klimaanlagen, Boxenludern (!) nicht beantwortet werden."


Cool, dann kann man ja nach ner Anhängerkupplung fragen


----------



## Debus_CNC (12. November 2009)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250514809952&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



jetzt wisst ihr wo die honda g-cross räder hin sind  eins is wieder bei ebay aufgetaucht, und eins wurde getarnt


----------



## Freaky-D (15. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbikes_W0...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2c51b79ef9


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. November 2009)

Nicht schön.aber selten :
http://cgi.ebay.de/HERCULES-MTB-TOP...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item439b6ef824


----------



## Stolem (19. November 2009)

aber ohne Gehwehrleistung ists für mich wertlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havoc2k (19. November 2009)

und die sattelstellung erst 

mfg


----------



## Jetpilot (19. November 2009)

das ding hat eindeutig Downhillgene


----------



## Luporinski (19. November 2009)

Buendnis90-Velo oder gar Polizei-Fahrrad?

http://cgi.ebay.de/gruenes-fahrrad_...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2a02b15499

Die Bilder sagen alles!


----------



## WildsauHardride (20. November 2009)

Er hat sogar schon eine Bewertung...
Naja, vll. ist der Gute ja auch neu bei ebay und kennt sich mit Beschreibungen nicht sonderlich gut aus. 
Zumindest ist er so ehrlich und gibt die Mängel an. 

Wer noch ein Grünes Bike, mit kaputtem Sattel und ner 8 im Hinterrad sucht, sollte bei dem Angebot unbedingt zuschlagen!!!

Gruß


----------



## el-master (22. November 2009)

Zwar kein Rad, aber trotzdem klasse!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Brautkleid-in-Gr...ViewItemQQptZBrautkleider?hash=item27ad19b359


----------



## dragger (22. November 2009)

el-master schrieb:


> Zwar kein Rad, aber trotzdem klasse!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Brautkleid-in-Gr...ViewItemQQptZBrautkleider?hash=item27ad19b359




Wenn´s nich so traurig wär.....


----------



## Jetpilot (22. November 2009)

größe 62? Der steht auf fleisch...


----------



## Stolem (22. November 2009)

wie gesagt: "Ja sie ist eine Elfe"


----------



## Miche12345 (22. November 2009)

Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein und sowas kaufen???http://cgi.ebay.de/Ebay-Sternschnup...QcmdZViewItemQQptZeBayana?hash=item19b7e36ba1


----------



## DABAIKA (22. November 2009)

.....hät nen blauen,will den wer??? fürn fuffie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (22. November 2009)

Miche12345 schrieb:


> Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein und sowas kaufen???http://cgi.ebay.de/Ebay-Sternschnup...QcmdZViewItemQQptZeBayana?hash=item19b7e36ba1




Schau dir mal den Endpreis an. Uff 

Dann mal ab an den Kuehlschrank mit dem Ding...


----------



## Pflogger (23. November 2009)

Jetzt gibt es endlich mal was sinnvolles, praktisches, einzigartiges,....

Naja wenigsten ist es für einen guten Zweck

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dienstwagen-Bern...ZAutomobile?hash=item45ef621b37#ht_958wt_1167


----------



## sandtreter (23. November 2009)

Naja ob jetzt ausgerechnet die Fundamentalisten der Arche als "guter Zweck" zu bezeichnen sind....also aus professioneller Sicht sind die eher grenzwertig, nur das mit dem Fundraising haben sie raus
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/31/31435/1.html


----------



## manfred01 (23. November 2009)

sandtreter schrieb:


> Naja ob jetzt ausgerechnet die Fundamentalisten der Arche als "guter Zweck" zu bezeichnen sind...



Ja, das kann man wohl bezweifeln. Hört sich eher nach Umerziehungsanstalt an. Dann doch lieber gemeinsames Radfahren mit alkoholfreien Getränken


----------



## Outliner (25. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Gabler-DH10-Frame-Gr-S-mit-Fox-Van-R_W0QQitemZ360209839299QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item53de2df4c3#ht_2897wt_941
5,9kg!handgewogen!ein echtes gabler und nicht nur ein olles löffler!
und ganz unten steht dann aufbauvorschlag...grrr.


----------



## pixelquantec (25. November 2009)

Da werden sich wohl einige verzocken, denn ganz am Ende steht:

Das Bild vom Komplett Bike ist nur ein Aufbauvorschlag!!
Sie ersteigern hier  den einzelnen Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer!!


----------



## bone peeler (25. November 2009)

...und auch noch in *Größe: Short! 

*


----------



## 4mate (25. November 2009)

Der verkauft 13 Rahmen oder Räder


----------



## Jetpilot (25. November 2009)

Naja da steht ja auch: *Scott Gabler DH10  Frame  Gr:S mit Fox Van R*


und die anderen Fotos sind auch nur vom Rahmen. Wer so vorschnell bietet, dass er das übersieht, der is wirklich selbst schuld.
Bin mal gespannt auf welchen preis der noch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (25. November 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Da werden sich wohl einige verzocken, denn ganz am Ende steht:
> 
> Das Bild vom Komplett Bike ist nur ein Aufbauvorschlag!!
> Sie ersteigern hier  den einzelnen Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer!!



Ganz oben ist schon die Rede vom Frame. 
Wer jetzt hier das ganz rad erwartet ist nun wirklich selbst dran schuld.

War wohl einer schneller


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. November 2009)

Profibmx:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/227335


----------



## Cuscuta (26. November 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Voll in Ordnung!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/verkaufe-trettla...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item27acc0340c
> 
> 
> Die Bewertungen!



Hat aktuell immer noch viele Sachen im Angebot, natürlich alle "voll in Ordnung", deshalb hole ich es mal vor. Der geilste Verkäufer ever. Das muss Absicht sein, so blöd kann niemand sein.

Die Frage bei dem Artikel 

Frage: was ist nun mit dem Kettenschutz? für 8,- euro + Versand nehme ich ihn
Antwort: die farbe ist hell grün


----------



## nosaint77 (26. November 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Die Frage bei dem Artikel
> 
> Frage: was ist nun mit dem Kettenschutz? für 8,- euro + Versand nehme ich ihn
> Antwort: die farbe ist hell grün



Frag doch mal nach dem Fettenschutz, vielleicht kapiert er es dann... ist ja auch logisch, weil das Ding Fett von der Hose fernhält


----------



## HEIZER (27. November 2009)

Rahmen mit Löchern von Freunden 

http://cgi.ebay.de/We-The-People-Bm...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9c602e30


----------



## pixelquantec (27. November 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Rahmen mit Löchern von Freunden
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/We-The-People-Bm...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9c602e30


 
ich habe noch eine rolle klebenband mit dabai zu geben. da man die löcher zukleben kann mit klebenband. rahmen ist noch sehr stabil. 
ich habe gemacht ihn aus fünf Stock fallen zu lassen und er hat keines sich fast nicht verbogen oder kruhmm. ein super billig schnäppchen also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (28. November 2009)

Sagenhaft !  ..wie kann man das so rein setzen ?


----------



## Ti-Racer (28. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Profibmx:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/227335



Was hat dein Beitag hier mit dem Thread zu tun ?????


----------



## Luporinski (28. November 2009)

Das Rad fuer besondere Anlaesse ("Ich bin damit immer Sonntags zum Frühschoppen gefahren..."):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochrad-im-origi...ewItemQQptZTransportwesen?hash=item27ad2627eb

Na dann Prost


----------



## Stolem (28. November 2009)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Was hat dein Beitag hier mit dem Thread zu tun ?????



es ist zwar keine ebay kuriosität aber es passt trotzdem hier rein!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. November 2009)

Weiss jemand, wie hoch das Höchstgebot für den Benettonrenner vom Schumi war? Ich habe den Link noch, aber leider steht der Endpreis nicht dort.


----------



## 4mate (28. November 2009)

AbsentMinded schrieb:


> > Geben Sie mindestens EUR 2.600.700,00 ein.
> 
> 
> Da könnte ein klitzkleines Boxenluder aber wirklich drin sein.


War ein Fake oder jemand hat direkt seriös so viel geboten dass die Auktion beendet wurde.

http://www.topnews.de/michael-schumacher-ebay-benetton-auktion-entfernt-379280


----------



## lucxx (28. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/verkaufe-gebaeck...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item27ad61ddd2

Beim Ge*Bäck*träger bin ich echt am überlegen...
ist bestimt 'ne große Hilfe, wenn ich Sonnabend früh zum Bäcker gehe.

Die Schuhe sind aber auch mega !!!

...das BEWERTUNGSPROFIL: TOP !!!  So soll es sein!!

Ach ja und da wäre noch die von ihm angebotene DONMEL EINS CD ..was er wohl damit meint???!!!
..aber ansonsten sehr schöne Sachen...ja wirklich sehr schön


----------



## bone peeler (28. November 2009)

Der Typ verkauft wohl sein Fahrrad komplett in Einzelteilen... und überall dieselbe aussagekräftige Bezeichnung und Titel...

Neben schreiben kann er wohl auch nicht mal lesen: http://cgi.ebay.de/verkaufe-cb-10-years-donmel-eins_W0QQitemZ170412596694QQcmdZViewItemQQptZB%C3%BCcher_Unterhaltung_Music_CDs?hash=item27ad61ddd6


Donmel Eins...


----------



## William Foster (28. November 2009)

Nichts besonderes, aber schöne Be- bzw. Umschreibung.


----------



## popeye_mzg (1. Dezember 2009)

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. Auch für den blonden Engel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/EXTERNE-FESTPLAT...uter_Computer_Festplatten?hash=item1e594350ef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (1. Dezember 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. Dezember 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. Auch für den blonden Engel:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/EXTERNE-FESTPLAT...uter_Computer_Festplatten?hash=item1e594350ef




Hi hi hi hi hi hi....., ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## felixos (2. Dezember 2009)

die Farben....

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Sin...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a5551b8dd


----------



## 4mate (2. Dezember 2009)

Badenzer halt


----------



## manfred01 (2. Dezember 2009)

felixos schrieb:


> die Farben....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Sin...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a5551b8dd



Singlespeed MTB?! Nicht schlecht für Freaks, es fehlen aber wohl ein paar Details wie Kettenkasten, Ständer und Hupe.


----------



## zerg10 (2. Dezember 2009)

manfred01 schrieb:


> Singlespeed MTB?! Nicht schlecht für Freaks, es fehlen aber wohl ein paar Details wie Kettenkasten, Ständer und Hupe.



Wo ist da der Witz ?


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Dezember 2009)

aaaaaaaah! augenkrebs!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (2. Dezember 2009)

manfred01 schrieb:


> Singlespeed MTB?! Nicht schlecht für Freaks, es fehlen aber wohl ein paar Details wie Kettenkasten, Ständer und Hupe.




Da hat er es auch drinne , der Hr."as-ice" !
Eintrag- 9754
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11346&page=2

@ 4mate: Nischt alle Badener sind so grell , gell 

so long


----------



## mike-salomon (3. Dezember 2009)

Schlimm, schlimm und kein Ausländer macht sich zuhause über uns Deutsche lustig!!
Wie ungerecht! Wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf ihn behalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strikemike (3. Dezember 2009)

diese italiener...

eigentlich hatte ich bei meiner suche unter "bianchi" etwas anderes erwartet

*GANZ runterscrollen in der Artikelbeschreibung!!
*
http://cgi.ebay.it/stivali-sexy-bia...ViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item414a5d8532


----------



## sramx9 (3. Dezember 2009)

schade - die anderen Schuhe werden deutlich langweiliger präsentiert


----------



## Havoc2k (3. Dezember 2009)

cool 

Klick mich

mfg


----------



## Cuscuta (7. Dezember 2009)

Wtf, Specialized Epic Rahmen per Preisvorschlag für 50 Okken verkauft


----------



## Blauer Sauser (7. Dezember 2009)

Wie blöd kann nur der Verkäufer sein. Ich hab meinen wesentlich teurer verkauft


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Dezember 2009)

der glückliche käufer. Das war echtmal ein schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (7. Dezember 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Wtf, Specialized Epic Rahmen per Preisvorschlag für 50 Okken verkauft



OMG


----------



## Meisi (7. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht ist man auf anderem Weg zu einem besseren Preis für den Verkäufer gekommen.

Ebay-Gebühren sparen.


----------



## Burnhard (7. Dezember 2009)

Havoc2k schrieb:


> cool
> 
> Klick mich
> 
> mfg



Super gut zum Trail bauen!


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Dezember 2009)

Genau, da wo kein weg ist, da kommt einfach die Trailfräse zum einsatz...


----------



## Cuscuta (8. Dezember 2009)

Also manchmal frage ich mich was im Hirn so manches ebayverkäufers vorgeht, wenn er so ein Angebot reinstellt.


----------



## burn (8. Dezember 2009)

beschissene Bilder, so gut wie garkeine Beschreibung, falsche Kategorie aber dafuer ein total ueberhoehter Startpreis. 
Sieht fuer mich soweit alles gut aus.


----------



## intox (8. Dezember 2009)

finds immer wieder schade dass man bei der bucht keine beiträge abgeben darf zu den auktionen  wäre immer lustig


----------



## sramx9 (9. Dezember 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Also manchmal frage ich mich was im Hirn so manches ebayverkäufers vorgeht, wenn er so ein Angebot reinstellt.


 
Nicht viel !


----------



## Debus_CNC (9. Dezember 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Also manchmal frage ich mich was im Hirn so manches ebayverkäufers vorgeht, wenn er so ein Angebot reinstellt.



die gewissheit das jeden tag garantiert mindestens 1 mensch aufsteht, der dümmer ist als einer selbst?


----------



## Anto (11. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (11. Dezember 2009)

Da soll nochmal einer sagen bei Ebaykäufen gäbe es keinen Service mehr


----------



## Anto (11. Dezember 2009)

Und hier die Gegenbewertung


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Dezember 2009)

ich lach mich tot.


----------



## Onni (11. Dezember 2009)

Kahm wieder persönlich vorbei um die Karte abzuholen. Klasse !!!! Verkäufer: 711bubi ( 549)  14.08.05 10:19

Da war er wohl ein halbes Jahr später nochmal da, um, ähh, die "Karte abzuholen"


----------



## LeDidi (12. Dezember 2009)

Bisschen viel SAG...


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Dezember 2009)

woran siehst du das?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Dezember 2009)

Am Dämpfer im 3. Bild ^^.

Kein Wunder, dass er doch beim HT bleiben möchte...


----------



## BOOZE (12. Dezember 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Also manchmal frage ich mich was im Hirn so manches ebayverkäufers vorgeht, wenn er so ein Angebot reinstellt.



Steht doch schon im Nickmane



> opelclub23


----------



## Grossman_nik (13. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/2007-Specialized...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3efae3ff2a
sucht jemand nen Enduro/freeridebike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## intox (13. Dezember 2009)

zum freeriderennen fahren? =)


----------



## kuwahara (13. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370304921453&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


> Das Rad ist vom Lack und von den Verschleißteilen her in fast neuwertigem Zustand. Einziger Schönheitsfehler: Der Kunde hatte mit dem Bike einen kleinen Sturz. Wirklich nur einen Kleinen - zu sehen daran, dass davon kein einziger Kratzer am Rad zurückgeblieben ist! Aber das Bike fiel auf sein Knie und davon ist im Unterrohr eine kleine Delle entstanden, die lediglich kosmetischer Natur ist (siehe Bilder). Keine Lackkratzer, keine Abplatzer, keine sonstigen Schäden!


----------



## Luporinski (13. Dezember 2009)

kuwahara schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370304921453&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



There goes the Steifigkeit...
Mann, war der Fahrer etwa der Hulk?


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Dezember 2009)

woha: 





> *Aber das Bike fiel auf sein Knie und davon ist im Unterrohr eine kleine Delle entstanden*



Der hat wohl Titanimplantate
Ich find die Delle is schon ziemlich dick...


----------



## Luporinski (13. Dezember 2009)

Grad eben:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pedale-Neu-Super...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3a559577f2

Super Dinger. Kostenloser Versand! Herzlichen Glueckwunsch


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Dezember 2009)

det anjebot wurde jerade beendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (14. Dezember 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> woha:
> 
> Der hat wohl Titanimplantate
> Ich find die Delle is schon ziemlich dick...



Entweder ist der Rahmen morsch oder derjenige hatte Stahlkappen-Knieschoner angezogen  .

Ich find die Delle auch nicht gerade klein. Im Normalfall sollte eher das Knie als der Rahmen lädiert sein. Die Rahmen sind zwar an verschiedenen Stellen recht dünnwandig, aber so ein Fall auf das Knie sollte der Rahmen relativ unbeschadet überstehen.


----------



## nosaint77 (15. Dezember 2009)

Lust auf Wundertüte?


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (15. Dezember 2009)

sieht dubios aus....


----------



## Jetpilot (15. Dezember 2009)

> Infos kommen noch, bitte um Geduld




noch 21 stunden...


----------



## -Chris- (16. Dezember 2009)

Endlich mal ein Rahmen mit ordentlich Platz für Flaschenhalter
http://cgi.ebay.de/Pedersen-Fahrrad...ewItemQQptZTransportwesen?hash=item2557ad8d98


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2009)

das sieht irgentwie nicht besonders belastbar aus.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Dezember 2009)

da werd ich wohl zuschlagen!ich weis jetz zwar nich ob ich da ne Lampe ,Fegenband oder ne Federgabel kauf,....aber hey was solls 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Felgenband-26-Fa...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3efb097060


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Dezember 2009)

Fox mit gratis Felgenband??
Da würd ich zuschlagen.

Hab da auch noch was
"Leider konnte ich die Gabel nicht an mein Rad montieren, da der Gabelschaft zu lang ist"
Das Gegenteil von "3 mal abgeschnitten und immernoch zu kurz!"
http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-SR-Su...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item439c15c05b
Das misteriöse fehlende Teil, was demontiert wurde, ist mindestens genauso spannend.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Dezember 2009)

wird wohl der Konus sein...naja,wenn er sich hald ned auskennt!


----------



## BaronAlex (17. Dezember 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> da werd ich wohl zuschlagen!ich weis jetz zwar nich ob ich da ne Lampe ,Fegenband oder ne Federgabel kauf,....aber hey was solls
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Felgenband-26-Fa...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3efb097060



Aber nimm alle 3 - kann man immer alles mal brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2009)

darum warscheinlich auch nicht montierbar...


----------



## macmaegges (17. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Krugerrand-Gold-...ItemQQptZMünzen_Medaillen?hash=item2557cb88ed

Die Münze hatte ein Kumpel vor 5 Tagen reingestellt


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Dezember 2009)

Und?


----------



## popeye_mzg (17. Dezember 2009)

Und nun? Was willst du uns damit sagen ?


----------



## BaronAlex (17. Dezember 2009)

Raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## macmaegges (17. Dezember 2009)

Hah das er Sau viel Kohle mit kaum Arbeit gemacht hat.

Oh man so schwer von Kape?

Is das hier nich der ebay kuriositäten thread ??


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Dezember 2009)

Das ist aber keine Kuriosität, sondern nur eine einigermaßen seltene/wertvolle Münze...


----------



## macmaegges (17. Dezember 2009)

na dann ...
wenn man so penibel ist, BITTE den post mit dem link zur nichtkuriosen münze überlesen...


DANKE


----------



## Cuscuta (17. Dezember 2009)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Hah das er Sau viel Kohle mit kaum Arbeit gemacht hat.
> 
> Oh man so schwer von Kape?
> 
> Is das hier nich der ebay kuriositÃ¤ten thread ??



Kurios wÃ¤re gewesen, wenn er nen normales DM StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 100â¬ verkauft hÃ¤tte, aber das offensichtlich wertvolle MÃ¼nzen einen gewissen Preis erzielen, ist schlichtweg normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. Dezember 2009)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Hah das er * Sau viel Kohle* mit gemacht hat.
> 
> Oh man so schwer von Kape?
> 
> Is das hier nich der ebay kuriositÃ¤ten thread ??


 Der Kurs liegt momentan fÃ¼r '78er KrÃ¼ger-Rand bei 813â¬


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Dezember 2009)

hirn ist alle.


----------



## strangeandnice (18. Dezember 2009)

So viel Geld investiert in hochwertige Teile, 
und es sieht dennoch unfassbar "bescheiden" aus:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rohloff-MTB-ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-Fully-m-SON-Dynamo_W0QQitemZ270501058032QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item3efb1e95f0


----------



## mike-salomon (18. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, günstig an ne Rohloff zu kommen


----------



## lucxx (18. Dezember 2009)

> Fox mit gratis Felgenband??
> Da würd ich zuschlagen.
> 
> Hab da auch noch was
> ...


 

Hab da mal hingeschrieben, das ein Gabelschaft im Normalfall gekürzt wird usw.

Kam als Antwort:
Zitat: "Hallo,
ich hatte die Gabel zu meinem Fahrradhändler gebracht, da ich halt kein Experte bin. Der sollte die Gabel für mich montieren. Er meinte die wäre zu lang für mein Rad. Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt bereits eine andere Gabel bei meinem Rad dran. Deshalb will ich sie ja nun auch wieder verkaufen. MfG"


----------



## mike-salomon (18. Dezember 2009)

Spitzenmechaniker! Hättest fragen sollen wo der ist - dann könnten wir andere warnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Chris- (18. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht bezog sich das "zu lang" ja auch auf die Bauhöhe und der Kollege hat es nicht kapiert. Wäre ihm ja durchaus zuzutrauen.


----------



## lucxx (18. Dezember 2009)

-Chris- schrieb:


> Vielleicht bezog sich das "zu lang" ja auch auf die Bauhöhe und der Kollege hat es nicht kapiert. Wäre ihm ja durchaus zuzutrauen.


 
..denk ich auch, aber bei einer 100er Suntuor was soll da zu groß sein bezügl. Bauhöhe?
(Kinderfahrrad??)


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Dezember 2009)

lucxx schrieb:


> ..denk ich auch, aber bei einer 100er Suntuor was soll da zu groß sein bezügl. Bauhöhe?
> (Kinderfahrrad??)



Fällt mir grad auf, XCP 75 gab es nur in der ersten Generation mit 75mm Federweg und später mit 80mm, aber nie mit 100mm. 
Ahnung hat der Verkäufer jedenfalls absolut nicht.
@lucxx: Ich hab´s mich nicht getraut, schön, dass du des getan hast, die Antwort ist der Hammer.


----------



## Cuscuta (19. Dezember 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Also manchmal frage ich mich was im Hirn so manches ebayverkäufers vorgeht, wenn er so ein Angebot reinstellt.



So, der Verkäufer startet einen neuen Versuch, er hat aus der letzten Auktion und meiner Nachricht dazugelernt



(oder auch nicht )


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Dezember 2009)

ah, ich liebe diese eingelenker ausm baumarkt...


----------



## memphis35 (19. Dezember 2009)

Und der Startpreis ist heiß

Mfg   35


----------



## matiosch (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte erst Konabike gelesen, dann wäre ich gar nicht so schockiert gewesen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Konbike-freeride-fully-26_W0QQitemZ300377664034QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item45efe76a22


Nicht all zu ernst nehmen, liebe Kona Gemeinde.


----------



## theworldburns (20. Dezember 2009)

nicht direkt ebay aber passt hier auch prima rein:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/232956/cat/all


----------



## Goldfisch199 (20. Dezember 2009)

was ist da so komisch dran ?
helft mir auf die sprünge


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2009)

die löcher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macrotron (20. Dezember 2009)

Muß anscheinend wie beim Auto funktionieren:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks9zAqrjrvg"]YouTube- BeschleunigungslÃ¶cher[/ame]


----------



## mike-salomon (20. Dezember 2009)

Na da hat er ja mächtig Gewicht eingespart....
Wirds Porto vielleicht günstiger


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Dezember 2009)

Vor allem kostet dieser Lenker grad mal 20â¬ neu


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Dezember 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Vor allem kostet dieser Lenker grad mal 20 neu



dann hat er aber keine beschleunigungslöcher


----------



## Luporinski (20. Dezember 2009)

Meine Herren, ich praesentiere Ihnen den neuen Laufradtrend:

HANDGESCHRAUBTE Winterreifen - Exquisites Design!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Spikerei...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3ca84bc446


----------



## Luporinski (20. Dezember 2009)

Weil's so schoen war, hier noch ein wunderbares "Garagenpfund":

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-ora...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder?hash=item20ae817aca

Mit Gaengen!


----------



## pixelquantec (20. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Spikereif...item3ca84bc446 
Aua.


----------



## pixelquantec (20. Dezember 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Weil's so schoen war, hier noch ein wunderbares "Garagenpfund":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-ora...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder?hash=item20ae817aca
> 
> Mit Gaengen!


 
Der Trend geht eben hin zum fullyvortäuschenden Starrad. 
Da es ein Garagenpfund ist, würde ich gerne wissen wieviele Pfund es hat. Ich tippe mal auf 30-40 Pfund.


----------



## nosaint77 (20. Dezember 2009)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> dann hat er aber keine beschleunigungslöcher



und präzise handarbeit will belohnt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (20. Dezember 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Spikerei...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3ca84bc446
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll wohl heißen: "Fußgänger brauchen Schutzschild und -kleidung" 

Außerdem fehlt der Hinweis, dass der Fahrer dicke Waden braucht


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Dezember 2009)

> Der Mantel ist leider schon älter und daher etwas porös.
> Kann daher evtl. nicht mehr verwendet werden.



porös? OMG!



> *Allein der Materialwert der Schrauben ist das bieten schon wert!!!*


*

**

**



			Die Spikes sind aber in einem Top Zustand und können in anderen Mänteln verwendet werden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


*da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## farao (20. Dezember 2009)

Hier im Forum gab es mehrere Threads zum Selbstbau von Spikereifen. Ist eine ziemliche Arbeit, aber wenn man die eigene Arbeitszeit nicht rechnet bzw. es einem Spaß machen sollte, war das eine günstige Methode an Spikereifen zu kommen. Zumal die Auswahl von Mtb-Reifen mit Spikes früher sehr begrenzt war.

Soweit ich das anhand der Fotos sehe, ist der doch halbwegs ordentlich gefertigt. Und "handmade in germany" kann er sich auch noch nennen. Die Porosität ist bei der Nutzung auf Eis auch kein großes Problem. Es geht höchstens mit der Zeit der ein oder andere Spike verloren.

gruß
farao


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Dezember 2009)

das ist ja schön und gut, die bauanleitungen kenne ich, der witz ist doch, das er einen Spikereifen anpreist und dann sagt, dass dieser an sich gar nicht mehr zu benutzen ist. Im grunde verkauft er nur die selbstgeschliffenen Spikes, den Mantel könnte man seinen Angaben nach nur als Kettenstrebenschutz verwenden.


----------



## Cuscuta (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab heute von der "neuen" Masche der Gebotsabschirmung gelesen und nach kurzem googeln nen krassen Beitrag aus nem forum dazu gefunden. 

In Beitrag 1 schildert der Geschädigte wie er bei der Auktion betrogen wurde. Interessant wirds auf Seite 2 Beitrag 22, da kommen die netten Herren vorbei und wollen das notebook abholen.

Hier der link.


----------



## Fusel Wusel (20. Dezember 2009)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Hab heute von der "neuen" Masche der Gebotsabschirmung gelesen und nach kurzem googeln nen krassen Beitrag aus nem forum dazu gefunden.
> 
> In Beitrag 1 schildert der Geschädigte wie er bei der Auktion betrogen wurde. Interessant wirds auf Seite 2 Beitrag 22, da kommen die netten Herren vorbei und wollen das notebook abholen.
> 
> Hier der link.



Schon heftig die Aktion.
Aber diese Masche bei eBay ist wirklich nicht neu. Ich hab da schon vor nem Jahr von Gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (21. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Dropperl (21. Dezember 2009)

so kanns gehn


----------



## Goldfisch199 (21. Dezember 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> die löcher.



ja hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber es gibt ja auch bmxlenker mir löchern.
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=7591

ich denk, dir müssen sogar noch mehr aushalten

gruß


----------



## first1990 (22. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOOTS-Titan-Satt...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2a035cb642

habe sie zuerst nicht gesehen, ne klasse Stuetze zum verlieben 
Da macht Ebay doch richtig Spass!


----------



## BaronAlex (22. Dezember 2009)

Bekommt alles, was auf den Bildern abgebildet ist?!


----------



## saturno (22. Dezember 2009)

hab isch gefunde escht konkret grasses montenbike:



http://cgi.ebay.de/scott-octane-end...hrradteile?hash=item335866c0b7#ht_8229wt_1167


----------



## saturno (22. Dezember 2009)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> Bekommt alles, was auf den Bildern abgebildet ist?!



das kleingedruckte lesen



Beim ersten Bild handelt es sich um ein Beispielbild. Es zeigt nicht die Sattelstütze die effektiv geliefert wird!


----------



## BaronAlex (22. Dezember 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> das kleingedruckte lesen
> 
> 
> 
> Beim ersten Bild handelt es sich um ein Beispielbild. Es zeigt nicht die Sattelstütze die effektiv geliefert wird!



Na dann passt's ja, wenn man das Radl im Hintergrund und die Möpse bekommt


----------



## flyingcruiser (23. Dezember 2009)

da war ein radel im hintergrund?


----------



## nollak (23. Dezember 2009)

War ne Bilderraetsel das erkennt man nur bei genauerem Hinsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceCalt (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich sehe nur Hände davor.


----------



## macmaegges (23. Dezember 2009)

_Beim ersten Bild handelt es sich um ein Beispielbild. Es zeigt nicht die Sattelstütze die effektiv geliefert wird!
_
Kommt ma runter

das hier is auch nich schlecht -  Mit Scott Aufklebern

http://cgi.ebay.de/McKenzie-MTB-26_...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item19b88d6ec3


----------



## gerar (23. Dezember 2009)

Geile Sattelstütze,

MOOTS Sattelstütze


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hatten wir grade du Pfosten!


----------



## saturno (23. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hatten wir grade du Pfosten!



vor lauter gei.heit mußte ers nochmal posten was solch pralle mö.se verursachen können


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Dezember 2009)

Tja, er ist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass W.chsen eben doch blind macht, gell .


----------



## Luporinski (23. Dezember 2009)

1 Post fuer links, 1 Post fuer rechts. Er hat also nix falsch gemacht.

Frohes Fest!


----------



## Bumble (26. Dezember 2009)

Falls noch jemand ne recht günstige schon etwas ältere Gustl sucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NOS-VR-Magura-Gu...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3a562ceb2e


----------



## brussels*sprouts (27. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-Bullit-Medium_W0QQitemZ290385099882QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item439c4cfc6a

kuriose anzeige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (27. Dezember 2009)

http://www.hannover-community.de/foren/smilies.php


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Dezember 2009)

ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute verkaufe das komplette rad es hat *tödtem* xD (Anm. d. Red.) gabel drin holtzfeller kubeln
> crissking steuersatz xtr schaltwerk lenker truvativ kabon reder sind crissking dice
> vorbau ist azonic scheiben brememsen sind hope satelstage ist truvativ



Seeeeeeehr vertrauenserweckend!


----------



## saturno (27. Dezember 2009)

auch nicht schlecht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/234481/cat/37

nächstes jahr ein dehhhhhnbarer begriff


----------



## strangeandnice (27. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-medium-Komplett-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ290385316358QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item439c504a06#shId

kommt nur mir sein ebay-name komisch vor ?


----------



## atlas (28. Dezember 2009)

strangeandnice schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-medium-Komplett-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ290385316358QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item439c504a06#shId
> 
> kommt nur mir sein ebay-name komisch vor ?



Seltsam,bei Bezahlen schreibt er "wie immer Pay Pal",hat aber 0 Bewertungen.
Wird wohl schon mal einen oder mehrere Ebay-Namen(Identitäten) gehabt haben.


----------



## abstrus (28. Dezember 2009)

Der Artikel wurde entfernt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (28. Dezember 2009)

kein wunder...


----------



## tealyc (29. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFLEX-Animal-C...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item414ba4ca1f


----------



## Cuberius (29. Dezember 2009)

tealyc schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFLEX-Animal-C...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item414ba4ca1f



Was ist daran kurios?
Ist halt etwas in die Jahre gekommen, hatte damals aber gute Ansätze.


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Gabelkonzept ist aber heute schon nicht mehr so zu kriegen, oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Dezember 2009)

Doch, die Parallelogrammgabeln gibts noch. Such mal nach der Parafork, dazu gibts hier einen Thread.


----------



## farbenfroh (29. Dezember 2009)

ganze 5 yetis...jedes ab 299 euro....noch 20 stunden

http://shop.ebay.de/mmmmarcoppp/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

verkäufer aus hongkong viel spaß beim bieten


----------



## macmaegges (29. Dezember 2009)

Die Bikes waren doch die Tage schon mal drinne

Wurden rausgenommen...


----------



## Black-Yeti (29. Dezember 2009)

Hier ist dann der Original-Link zu der Auktion und dem Text:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YETI-RDH-303-...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item4cec80ee1d


----------



## macmaegges (29. Dezember 2009)

Was heisst das?


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Dezember 2009)

das derjenige, der fÃ¼nf davon ab 299â¬ anbietet bescheiÃt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (29. Dezember 2009)

Dass der Italiener aus HongKong die kompletten Daten der orig Auktion einfach nur kopiert hat - außer den Preis


----------



## farbenfroh (29. Dezember 2009)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> Dass *der Italiener aus HongKong* die kompletten Daten der orig Auktion einfach nur kopiert hat - außer den Preis



falsch! der standort der bikes ist italien, jedoch ist der verkäufer gemeldet in hong kong!! damit wir hier die verwirrung richtig stellen


----------



## Black-Yeti (29. Dezember 2009)

Damit stammt das Bild und der Text immer noch aus einer Auktion bei eBay GB und derjenige, der eines ersteigert dürfte sich mit internationalen Schadensersatzansprüchen beschäftigen.

Ist zumindest meine Meinung, da ich gerade so ein Rad aufgebaut habe und weiß, welche Preise (auch bei sehr guten Konditionen) dahinter stecken.

Lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## mike-salomon (30. Dezember 2009)

Aus Hardtail mach Fully.......(!)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHOCKSTER-nachr-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item53dedd3908

FAHRWERKSDEMO:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3590/3339115598_cb13c4b1f0_o.gif


----------



## Luporinski (30. Dezember 2009)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Aus Hardtail mach Fully.......(!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SHOCKSTER-nachr-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item53dedd3908
> 
> ...



Au weia, das Ding aendert ja die komplette Rahmen-Geometrie!
Befestigung am Cantilever-Sockel? Reissen die nicht beim kleinsten Hubbel ab? Ogottogottogott...


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. Dezember 2009)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Aus Hardtail mach Fully.......(!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SHOCKSTER-nachr-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item53dedd3908



Alter 

 

Das Teil ist in diesem Thread nicht neu ....


----------



## macmaegges (30. Dezember 2009)

Endlich das was ich suche !!!  Woho!!

OMFG
Wer lässt sich sowas einfallen


----------



## DH-Shredder (30. Dezember 2009)

500,-- DM für einen Satz MTB-Reifen... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190359323114&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

... etwas über 500,-- DM für einen Vorbau:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140368071615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

... knapp 200,-- DM für einen Satz Tiogas:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150398968734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

... und hier nochmal fast 200,-- DM für einen Satz Reifen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160388777703&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

NOS und Retro hin oder her, aber das ist dann doch wirklich eine Menge Holz...

EDIT³:

120,-- DM für ein herkömmliches Kettenblatt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140365687559&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

... 150,-- DM für ein paar Kappen, die nicht größer sind als ein Euro-Stück:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200415036417&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

... 320,-- DM für eine starre Gabel (auch wenn sie sehr schick ist):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300374917051&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

... und 520,-- DM für ein paar Kurbeln:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300374911234&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## macmaegges (30. Dezember 2009)

Woooooooos, warum sind die denn so elend teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (30. Dezember 2009)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Woooooooos, warum sind die denn so elend teuer



Schau Dir einfach mal die anderen Sachen auch noch an...


----------



## Jbnk03 (30. Dezember 2009)

Vor allem ist es in DM sogar noch mehr weil sich seit der Euroumstellung der Wert ja verändert hat...Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## Luporinski (30. Dezember 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> 500,-- DM für einen Satz MTB-Reifen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190359323114&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...



D-MARK ?!? Du Ewiggestriger 

PS: Teuer sind die Sachen so oder so - Sammlerstuecke halt...


----------



## player599 (30. Dezember 2009)

DM hab ich seit ungefähr 8 jahren nicht mehr gehört..das letzte mal von meiner OMA!!!!! nix gegen dich DH-Shredder


----------



## DH-Shredder (30. Dezember 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> D-MARK ?!? Du _*Ewiggestriger *_
> 
> PS: Teuer sind die Sachen so oder so - Sammlerstuecke halt...



Und ich bin stolz drauf! Hat mehr Vorteile als man denkt...


----------



## EvilEvo (30. Dezember 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Und ich bin stolz drauf! Hat mehr Vorteile als man denkt...



Eröffne zu diesen Vorteilen doch bitte mal einen Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (31. Dezember 2009)

Man behält sich die Wahrheit vor Augen und bekommt eher mit, wenn man durch den Euro beschissen wird


----------



## EvilEvo (31. Dezember 2009)

UmF.DiRtRidEr schrieb:


> Man behält sich die Wahrheit vor Augen und bekommt eher mit, wenn man durch den Euro beschissen wird



Das dem so ist, wissen wir alle, dass man durch das Umrechnen die Ware auch nicht billiger wird, sollte jeder wissen.
Jeder regt sich auf, dass alles teurer wird (was so momentan nichtmal stimmt), dass für steigende Lebenshaltungskosten auch Einkommen und Zusatzleistungen vom Staat in gleichem Maße steigen, interessiert keinen.
Einziges Problem ist, dass man an den Staat immer mehr abzutreten hat. Benzinkosten gehören übrigens nicht zu Lebenshaltungskosten, um dem gleich mal vorzubeugen.


----------



## iceCalt (31. Dezember 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das dem so ist, wissen wir alle, dass man durch das Umrechnen die Ware auch nicht billiger wird, sollte jeder wissen.
> Jeder regt sich auf, dass alles teurer wird (was so momentan nichtmal stimmt), dass für steigende Lebenshaltungskosten auch Einkommen und Zusatzleistungen vom Staat in gleichem Maße steigen, interessiert keinen.
> Einziges Problem ist, dass man an den Staat immer mehr abzutreten hat. Benzinkosten gehören übrigens nicht zu Lebenshaltungskosten, um dem gleich mal vorzubeugen.



Fährst du auf benzinbetriebende Fahrräder?


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (31. Dezember 2009)

Sowas nennt sich , glaube ich, Motorrad


----------



## jan_hl (31. Dezember 2009)

UmF.DiRtRidEr schrieb:


> Man behält sich die Wahrheit vor Augen und bekommt eher mit, wenn man durch den Euro beschissen wird


Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab mittlerweile vergessen, was der ganze Kram damals in DM gekostet hat


----------



## Miche12345 (2. Januar 2010)

*http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-CUBE-AMS-PRO...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item414bc07eba

Warum kostet das Ding gebraucht mehr wie neu???
*


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Januar 2010)

er hat nen anderen dämpfer montiert steht doch da..


----------



## Alezz (2. Januar 2010)

genau, 

außerdem sehr selten Rahmengröße von 16 Zoll und ne formschöne Formula mit super Bremskraft

das kostet halt alles.....


----------



## memphis35 (2. Januar 2010)

Und es steht jeden Tag ein Dummer auf.

Mfg   35


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (2. Januar 2010)

Wieviel Wert verliert ein Fahrrad eigentlich pro Ausfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (2. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht war die erste Ausfahrt ein Rennen wo er fÃ¼r den 1. Platz 50â¬ gewonnen hat und die klemmen noch am Bike^^.
Also 20% Wertverlust kannst schon einkalkulieren nur weil du das Bike aus dem Laden geschoben hast.


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Januar 2010)

Ich tippe auf künstliche Preistreiberei.


----------



## William Foster (4. Januar 2010)

ungewöhnliche Marken-Ausstattung?


----------



## Miche12345 (4. Januar 2010)

> ungewöhnliche Marken-Ausstattung?



Man beachte auch die exorbitant große 22mm Scheibe Hinten und 120mm Scheibe vorne.
Aber das ganze ist leider nichts für mich.
Der 68cm Rahmen ist für meinen 1,90m Körper bisschen zu groß.


----------



## leeresblatt (4. Januar 2010)

ausserdem hat das Bike ne "Ölbremse", was nicht jeder hat


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Januar 2010)

Oh, Gütiger! Was für eine Rechtschreibung! 

"Heyes Nine", "Bautenzug", "Drop of", "True Vait", "Giant-Griff", "Bereifung _sind_..." 

Damit kann man nur sagen, dass der Kerl weder _Lesen _noch _Schreiben _kann...


----------



## macmaegges (4. Januar 2010)

True Vait   

ichschmeissmichwech


----------



## DaRick (4. Januar 2010)

Und eine Singletrack-Kette! Wenns er mal nich drauf hat!


----------



## pfalz (4. Januar 2010)

Is halt nich so dolle wie eine Doubletrack-Kette, aber naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich noch etwas von dem dazu bekomme, was er raucht, (mindestens 2 kilo) kauf ich das ....


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Januar 2010)

täusche ich mich, oder ist die gabel auf bild eins eine andere als auf bild zwei?
Und warum ist auf dem einen Schnee und dem anderen nicht? Warum ist das eine von jappy.de?
Warum ist der Hauseingang bei beiden anders?
Misteriös...


----------



## macmaegges (4. Januar 2010)

Jetzt wo es jemand anspricht...

Ich glaube das das Fotos von verschiedenen Rädern sind.

wirklich Misteriös


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Januar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es jemand anspricht...
> 
> Ich glaube das das Fotos von verschiedenen Rädern sind.
> 
> wirklich Misteriös


 
Es sind zwei verschiedene Räder. 
Findet die Fehler in Bild 2.......


----------



## Agen~UrBan (4. Januar 2010)

Ich würd sagen es is das gleiche Rad! 
Beim zweiten Bild is nur die mech Disc dran und die Aufkleber hat er verändert.

Bild 1 is einfach nur in schwarz / weiß.


----------



## BaronAlex (4. Januar 2010)

Würde ich nicht behaupten Bild1 = alt/älter und Bild2 = aktuell. Aufkleber geändert, vorne die Bremse drangebaut und den Sattel vorne ganz aufgerissen. Die Gabel is die gleiche.

Edit: War wieder einer schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (4. Januar 2010)

ok, vielleicht, aber warum muss er dann bilder, die beide von websitest gelabelt sind, nehmen?
Würde mich mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn man andere bilder von dem Ding anfordert.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (5. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160391134306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

XTR-Kassette: Laufzeit noch 5 Tage, liegt jetzt schon bei 241,00 Euro, gibt es neu bei H&S schon ab 279,00 Euro. Ok, ohne Werkzeug (in der Auktion mit Werkzeug). Aber trotzdem: manche Ebayer sind nicht zu begreifen oder scheinbar einfach uninformiert.


----------



## William Foster (5. Januar 2010)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160391134306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> XTR-Kassette: Laufzeit noch 5 Tage, liegt jetzt schon bei 241,00 Euro, gibt es neu bei H&S schon ab 279,00 Euro. Ok, ohne Werkzeug (in der Auktion mit Werkzeug). Aber trotzdem: manche Ebayer sind nicht zu begreifen oder scheinbar einfach uninformiert.



Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Im Moment kÃ¤me ich so 22â¬ billiger und bekomme noch das Werkzeug dazu.


----------



## Robert01 (5. Januar 2010)

Zumal es ein Kurbelsatz ist und keine Kassette. Für die wären die momentanen 241 Euro wirklich deftig...


----------



## supiboy (5. Januar 2010)

das ist super. die hintere Bremse ist ne Sonderanfertigung.... ))) 
Bremsen: HEYES NINE (Ölbremse hinten) *22 mm* Scheibe ! 

Und wenn es vorne ne Kette gibt, wo ist die für hinten?? 

Das ist echt super!


----------



## jojolintzi (5. Januar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Es sind zwei verschiedene Räder.
> Findet die Fehler in Bild 2.......




Was hab ich gewonnen???


----------



## Agen~UrBan (5. Januar 2010)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> Was hab ich gewonnen???



Leider nix denn die Gabel is auf beiden Bildern die selbe
und die Nox Aufkleber am Unterrohr erkenn ich auf beiden Bildern noch aus 8 m Entfernung auf dem Bildschirm


----------



## jojolintzi (5. Januar 2010)

AH, stimmt. Ich hab nicht mit der hinterhältigen S/W Technik gerechnet... Hm nagut, das nächste mal


----------



## Miche12345 (5. Januar 2010)

Aber der Trostpreis ist eine Stunde Rolltreppe fahren bei einem Einkaufszentrum deiner Wahl.


----------



## uli49 (8. Januar 2010)

Ohne Worte:

http://tighturl.com/1dax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (8. Januar 2010)

Aber wenigstens keine Versandkosten.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Januar 2010)

mal sehen für was das weggeht...


----------



## hai-nik (8. Januar 2010)

ich könnte wetten,dass irgendein depp über 30 bietet


----------



## Tom Servo (10. Januar 2010)

Hab im Moment Ebay im Auge wegen billigen gebrauchten Downhill/Freeride-Rahmen zwecks gepimptes Snow Bike. Da bepiss ich jedoch jedes Mal, wie bunt die doofen Baumarkt-Fullies beworben werden.

Wie sowat hier!

Oder dat hier!


----------



## EvilEvo (10. Januar 2010)

Geiles Ding, alter weisst du nicht was das ist? Ich auch nicht. Ich frage mich nur, wo man da eine Sattelklemme anbringen soll, sieht aus wie abgeflext oder abgerissen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Januar 2010)

> Der Rahmen ist ein relativ leicher und einfacher Einsteigerrahmen, der sich gut fahren lässt. Er ist wendig und steif, sollte jedoch eher nicht für "extreme" Manöver benutzt werden.



ahh.. bei 5kg gewicht


----------



## Luporinski (10. Januar 2010)

Einarmige Kinder, bitte vortreten!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Einzelner-Kinder...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung?hash=item3efbd3b684


----------



## Luporinski (10. Januar 2010)

Und hier die ultimative Fahrrad-Klingel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klingel_W0QQitem...ewItemQQptZKlingelanlagen?hash=item27ae48167a

Immer wieder schoen, wenn in der Bucht die Leute beim Verkaufsformular alle Optionen ausreizen...


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Januar 2010)

Luporinski schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Einzelner-Kinder...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung?hash=item3efbd3b684



Der ist warscheinlich für  gedacht, die wegen zuviel  und  doppeld sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nun_der_chef (12. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Traeking-Rad-ohne-Vorderrad-67456-Speyer_W0QQitemZ220538938869QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item33592525f5

Falls jemand ein Träking-Rad braucht da er schon zu viele Mauntenbaiks hat...


----------



## Agen~UrBan (12. Januar 2010)

nun_der_chef schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Traeking-Rad-ohn...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item33592525f5
> Falls jemand ein Träking-Rad braucht da er schon zu viele Mauntenbaiks hat...



Oh nein ein Träking Tuhrenrad ohne Vorderrad = also ein Einrad und später dann auch noch ein Rennrad 

Das sind gleich 3 Räder in einem!!!
Verlockendes Angebot


----------



## sandtreter (12. Januar 2010)

*"DER ARTIKEL IST IM GEBRAUCHTEN auf grund eines diebstahlschadens fehlt das VORDERAD MIT Felge"

*würde eher sagen, da fehlt jemandem aufrund "diebstahlschadens" alles bis aufs vorderrad mit Felge.


----------



## Schrommski (12. Januar 2010)

nun_der_chef schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Traeking-Rad-ohne-Vorderrad-67456-Speyer_W0QQitemZ220538938869QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item33592525f5
> 
> Falls jemand ein Träking-Rad braucht da er schon zu viele Mauntenbaiks hat...



die Schaltung ist eine  CHIMANO 050 mit TOP  SWING 


ES IST KEIN LICHT VORHANDEN.
das rad ist komplett mit  belaüchtung  es scheine doch recht hochwertige produktion zu sein  !?



DER ARTIKEL WIRD ORIGINAL VERKAUFT,
WIE AUF DEM BILD ZU SEHEN IST!!!
(Der Verkäufer hat keine Bilder hochgeladen.) 

Restzeit: 4 Tage 6 Stunden (16. Jan. 201016:15:37 MEZ) 
JETZT ZUGREIFEN VOR WEIHNACHTEN !


----------



## deichschubser (12. Januar 2010)

Hans-Jörg Rey aus Spandau... die Trails mit Anhänger fahren, hat ja noch was.... aber n polierten Rahmen zu strahlen?!?

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gt-zaskar-von-1997/3227504


----------



## Condor (12. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290387161322&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Welcher VOLLFREAK hat das Buch bekommen?? (für 162!!!!! ) 

Rainer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Januar 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290387161322&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Welcher VOLLFREAK hat das Buch bekommen?? (für 162!!!!! )
> 
> Rainer?




warum 162 euro, steht da was, was nicht im internet steht?


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Januar 2010)

könnte ein schlecht programmierter bietagent sein


----------



## leeresblatt (12. Januar 2010)

eher zwei


----------



## kailer (12. Januar 2010)

Vier Leute haben mehr als 100â¬ geboten. Das Buch ist vergriffen, anscheinend ist der Preis kein Versehen.
Andere geben an die 500 â¬ fÃ¼r eine 05er Fox 36 aus, das ist mindestens genauso bescheuert ;-)


----------



## leeresblatt (12. Januar 2010)

scheinbar gehts dem Verlag richtig gut, wenn er kein Geld mit einer neuen Auflage verdienen will


----------



## farao (12. Januar 2010)

Der Rahmenbau von Smolik ist ziemlich gesucht. Ist imho allerdings auch ein ausgezeichnetes Buch. 

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ebenfalls nach dem Buch Ausschau gehalten. Damals ging es allerdings noch im hohen zweistelligen Bereich weg. 

gruß
farao


----------



## karsten reincke (12. Januar 2010)

das Buch ist landläufig gesagt "Goldstaub", und es gibt zahlreiche Leute, die soviel Geld dafür zahlen. 


Zu dem Zaskar: ich glaube, daß der Rahmen älter als 1997 ist, der Schriftzug wurde vor 1995 genutzt, und meine beiden Zaskars von 1995 und 1999 hatten einen neueren Schriftzug.


----------



## JGE (12. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280450478588&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## DHK (12. Januar 2010)

Da fehlt doch was.

und hat rotwild wirklich solche Rahmen hergestellt? Ich weis es net.


----------



## Cuberius (13. Januar 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> und hat rotwild wirklich solche Rahmen hergestellt? Ich weis es net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Ist das nicht das Devinci vom elmono? Kommt mir etwas seltsam vor:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/238425


----------



## TheRacer (13. Januar 2010)

Ist auf jeden Fall das vom elmono.
Standort passt ja sogar auch so ca.


----------



## schtrietfaidor (15. Januar 2010)

Gebäckträger zu verkaufen.

Der Kollege hat sogar noch haufenweise Einzelteile:
Lenker, Schaltung, Vorbau, Kettenschutz,...



Obendrauf gibts noch Heldenspuren:

fahrradnarbe vorne 

(via RadSpannerei)


----------



## William Foster (17. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gay-le-Radlerhose-glaenzend_W0QQitemZ180454721333

Hat wenigstens entfernt mit Fahrrad zu tun...


----------



## Jbnk03 (17. Januar 2010)

schtrietfaidor schrieb:


> Gebäckträger zu verkaufen.
> 
> Der Kollege hat sogar noch haufenweise Einzelteile:
> Lenker, Schaltung, Vorbau, Kettenschutz,...
> ...


Vor allem das einwandfreie Bewertungsprofil...


----------



## William Foster (17. Januar 2010)

_Entgeleist Verbal, versendet Ware nicht, Geld zurück mit papal Käuferschutz!_

fahrradlampe (Nr.170401591010)	EUR *1,00*


----------



## Maedion (17. Januar 2010)

Wie wÃ¤re es mit Media Markt Gutscheine im Wert von Ã¼ber 17000 â¬ ?

http://shop.ebay.de/tjarkine/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## Bierkiste (17. Januar 2010)

Ich bin doch nicht blöd.


Wird Herr Barth evtl "steuerfrei" ausgezahlt?


----------



## andi55 (17. Januar 2010)

Maedion schrieb:


> Wie wÃ¤re es mit Media Markt Gutscheine im Wert von Ã¼ber 17000 â¬ ?
> 
> http://shop.ebay.de/tjarkine/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=




SUSPEKT! Zumal der Typ 100%positiv bewertet ist... Passt m. E. nicht wirklich zusammen. Und wenn die Gutscheine wirklich real/legal sind, warum kann er die nicht selber gebrauchen? Oder kauft sich nen TV und vertickt den? Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Januar 2010)

andi55 schrieb:


> SUSPEKT! Zumal der Typ 100%positiv bewertet ist... Passt m. E. nicht wirklich zusammen. Und wenn die Gutscheine wirklich real/legal sind, warum kann er die nicht selber gebrauchen? Oder kauft sich nen TV und vertickt den? Fragen über Fragen.



Ein TV für 17.000 Euro  ?


----------



## schtrietfaidor (17. Januar 2010)

William Foster schrieb:


> _Entgeleist Verbal [...]_



Hm. Unterste Schublade, wie es aussieht.
Für ihn/sie scheint das aber der normale Ton zu sein...


----------



## Steinie (17. Januar 2010)

Der TyP hat bei der Agenda 2010 bei Media auf "Jeder 10. Einkauf ist umsonst" gezockt!
Und verloren!
Als die Leute ihre zuviel gekauften Waren zurückgeben wollten gabs
von Mediamarkt kein Bargeld sondern Gutscheine !


----------



## leeresblatt (17. Januar 2010)

das wird es sein, er ist außerdem nicht der Einzige:

http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...dia+Markt+Gutschein&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Jbnk03 (17. Januar 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ein TV für 17.000 Euro  ?


Klar, in unserem Media Markt steht ein TV für 59999 Euro, runtergesetzt von 89999 Euro...kein Witz! Nur passt das Ding durch keine normale Tür


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Januar 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Klar, in unserem Media Markt steht ein TV für 59999 Euro, runtergesetzt von 89999 Euro...kein Witz! Nur passt das Ding durch keine normale Tür



Ist der Fernseher zufällig in einem Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2010)

Nee, der ist 2.5 Meter groß. Den gibts auch beim hiesigen Saturn zu einem ähnlich astronomischen Preis.


----------



## Jbnk03 (17. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, der ist 2.5 Meter groß. Den gibts auch beim hiesigen Saturn zu einem ähnlich astronomischen Preis.


So sieht es aus. Frage mich wirklich wer sowas kauft.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2010)

Männer mit kleinem Schwanz .


----------



## mike-salomon (17. Januar 2010)

Oder extreeeemer Kurzsichtigkeit 
Da wÃ¼rds aber auch ein HD-Projektor tun, so ab 5000,-â¬ zu haben...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Januar 2010)

Was glaubt ihr, was hiervon zu halten ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160393901675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hamburger Jung (17. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, was hiervon zu halten ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160393901675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Haha, rein gar nichts


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Januar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Haha, rein gar nichts


würde ich glatt unterschreiben


----------



## Sludig667 (18. Januar 2010)

so mal b2t 

e-bai

in der Schweiz sind wohl viele freilaufende Tiere unterwegs, so daß ein Kotschutz not tut


----------



## pyroGhost (18. Januar 2010)

also, hier würd ichmir das noch ein zweites mal überlegen, ob ich gebrauchte Handschuhe kaufe :kotz:
http://cgi.ebay.de/LEDER-Motorrad-S...ItemQQptZHerrenhandschuhe?hash=item1c0f61db30


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, was hiervon zu halten ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160393901675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Vor allem ist ein privater Verkäufer mit bisher null Transaktionen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, was hiervon zu halten ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160393901675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



ups... das ist wohl was vom Laster gefallen


----------



## schtrietfaidor (18. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ups... das ist wohl was vom Laster gefallen



Hm, immerhin hat das (bis jetzt) 15 Leute nicht gestört...


----------



## kylogos (18. Januar 2010)

schtrietfaidor schrieb:


> Hm, immerhin hat das (bis jetzt) 15 Leute nicht gestört...



ich weiß nicht was Ihr habt? 

Barzahlung bei Abholung wird doch angeboten, und anders sollte man eine solche Transaktion eh nicht abschließen ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2010)

Trotzdem ziemlich dubios.


----------



## leeresblatt (18. Januar 2010)

kylogos schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was Ihr habt?
> 
> Barzahlung bei Abholung wird doch angeboten, und anders sollte man eine solche Transaktion eh nicht abschließen ...



Abholort: alte, verlassene Kohlefabrik am südlichen Stadtrand, am besten zwischen 00:00 und 02:00 Uhr


----------



## macmaegges (18. Januar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Abholort: alte, verlassene Kohlefabrik am südlichen Stadtrand, am besten zwischen 00:00 und 02:00 Uhr



Normale Menschen schlafen um die Uhrzeit...
Was passiert dort und dann wohl ?? Oo


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Januar 2010)

Was ganz anderes: meine Freundin hat gerade diese Drohung von einem wohl seriösen  ebayer erhalten:




Von: "eBay"<[email protected]>
Gesendet: 18.01.10 11:13:52
An: 
Betreff: ichbinneu78 hat eine Frage zu Artikelnr. 230423681727 gesendet(Angebotsende am 16.01.10 10:28:36 MEZ

Frage zum Artikel FC Bayern Munchen Vs ACF Fiorentina 4 VIP Karten,UCL

 *Hallo ,*

Ich habe die Zahlung.When Ihnen die Lieferung zu machen? 
Wenn Sie dont answer me i Sie die Polizei Bericht wird!





Und, was soll ich tun? *Angst* 
Die Rechtschtreibpolizei benachrichtigen?


----------



## Hamburger Jung (18. Januar 2010)

Schick ihm anstatt den Karten, einen Duden!


----------



## Havoc2k (18. Januar 2010)

sehr geil 

denglisch vom feinsten, kombiniert mit idealer grammatik

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (18. Januar 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> was ganz anderes: Meine freundin hat gerade diese drohung von einem wohl seriösen  Ebayer erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




endgeil !!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich ein kongolesisches Nachwuchstalent, daß mal direkt beim Bayern-Management vorstellig werden will.
Möchte nicht wissen, was bei Babelfish rauskommt, wenn ich eine Email in Inuit schreiben würde. Deutsch > Englisch (geht noch so), Englisch > Dänisch (??), Dänisch > .... > Inuit.. Da lachen sich die Eskimos bestimmt völlig weg.


----------



## Robert01 (18. Januar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Schick ihm anstatt den Karten, einen Duden!



Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2010)

Robert01 schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt...



 jaja, den Akkusativ ist dem Dativ sein Tod


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, was hiervon zu halten ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160393901675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Zusammenfassend:
- Verkäufer absolut neu und Null Bewertungen.
- Angeblich von nem Komplettrad. ( Warum baut man alles mit XX von einem neuen Rad ab? )
- Der Meistbietende kann aus verschiedenen Komponenten wählen. ( Häh? )
- Privatverkauf und dann das:

*Lieferumfang: *
- gewähltes XX Gabelmodell (*SID WC 145 Aufpreis*!) in schwarz oder weiß, jeweils der Längste mögliche Federweg ist voreingestellt
- Kurbel entsprechend der Auswahl, alle Längen, Übersetzungen inkl. Kettenblätter und alle Innenlager
- Kassette entsprechend der Auswahl
- Scheibenbremse, montagefertig befüllt und entlüftet inkl. Scheiben, IS 2000 Adaptern und Befestigungsmaterial, alle Scheibendurchmesser
- Schaltwerk
- Umwerfer, alle Befestigungsarten
- Trigger
- Kette
- MatchMaker X 
- alle Züge
- Rechnung

Entweder "alles nur geklaut" oder es ist ein Händler, der Umtausch, Garantie und Mwst. sparen will und die Preisbindung des Herstellers umgehen will. Für den Verkäufer wird es aus irgend einer Richtung definitiv Ärger geben.


----------



## kletteraffe (18. Januar 2010)

Artikelbeschreibung deluxe ^^

--> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mavic-DeeMax_W0Q...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4a9dde5e64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (18. Januar 2010)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Artikelbeschreibung deluxe ^^
> 
> --> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mavic-DeeMax_W0Q...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4a9dde5e64




Weiss gar nicht, was Du hast? Ist doch ein aussagekraeftiges Foto dabei...


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend:
> - Verkäufer absolut neu und Null Bewertungen.
> - Angeblich von nem Komplettrad. ( Warum baut man alles mit XX von einem neuen Rad ab? )
> - Der Meistbietende kann aus verschiedenen Komponenten wählen. ( Häh? )
> ...



Oder klaut quasi auf Bestellung?


----------



## freigeist (18. Januar 2010)




----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2010)

... und wenn´s dann wieder zu warm wird dann kauft euch den hier:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-ist-neu!-nicht-mal-ein-mal-benutzt!!/3562373

Bezahlt wird natürlich nur käsch!


----------



## mike-salomon (19. Januar 2010)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> so mal b2t
> 
> e-bai
> 
> in der Schweiz sind wohl viele freilaufende Tiere unterwegs, so daß ein Kotschutz not tut



Ganz Offensichtlich

Auch die "Flüssigen Scheibenbremsen" sind cool.
Giant entwickelt Plasmabremsen und so erfahren wir davon


----------



## pixelquantec (19. Januar 2010)

Wer etwas später ins Bett geht, kann sich das hier besorgen. Es hat sogar ne variable Schaltung.


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2010)

Hier was für die ganz Harten! Ich denke der Name verspricht nicht zu viel!!! DER AGGRESSOR 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Aggressor-Sword-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item414c4c67cc


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2010)

P.S. Auch die Artikelbeschreibung ist nicht ohne!


----------



## leeresblatt (22. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountain...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item27ae9a2750

"Hallo, ich verkaufe hier ein schlecht gepflegtes Fahrrad. ... Die Rahmenhöhe ist 80cm, also vom Boden bis zur Mittelstange. Weiß leider nicht wie viel das in Zoll dann sein sollte?! 26 Zoll vielleicht ?!?!? ... Die Reifengröße beträgt 65cm ( Boden bis oberste Stelle ). ..."


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2010)

Nö - ohne Rechnung kauf ich dass nicht! Am Ende ist es geklaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (22. Januar 2010)

Gilt das ab Lenker 

Ich halt es nicht aus. 

Und alle Verkäufer stammen von diesem Planeten-Sehr beunruhigend


----------



## GHOSTrider5003 (22. Januar 2010)

find ich persönlich nicht so schlimm, ist halt einfach ein absoluter Dilettant in Bezug auf Fahrräder und anscheinend interessiert es ihn auch einfach nicht sonderlich...hab ich schon Verständnis dafür.
Immerhin ist er der deutschen Sprache mächtig, mauntenbeik usw. ist mMn nämlich viel peinlicher.


----------



## Mishima (22. Januar 2010)

VE R S T Ä N D N I ß - für alle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bin Ich Gut (gemeint ist hier der rein menschliche Aspekt)!

Zitat: Harun Al Pushah aus ISNOGUD 



PS(Bitte eigene Signatur beachten)


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Januar 2010)

Nix -niß du Nuss! Nis!!!!!!!


----------



## Jbnk03 (22. Januar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountain...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item27ae9a2750
> 
> "Hallo, ich verkaufe hier ein schlecht gepflegtes Fahrrad. ... Die Rahmenhöhe ist 80cm, also vom Boden bis zur Mittelstange. Weiß leider nicht wie viel das in Zoll dann sein sollte?! 26 Zoll vielleicht ?!?!? ... Die Reifengröße beträgt 65cm ( Boden bis oberste Stelle ). ..."


Ja, Ahnung hat der wohl nicht, aber wenigsten ist er ehrlich.
Meistens liest man doch: Wie Neu und bekommt n Haufen Schrott.


----------



## Mishima (23. Januar 2010)

für Lee Way

VE R S T Ä N D N I *S*

Bässer-Hehr Leerer $


----------



## bike-runner (23. Januar 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hier was für die ganz Harten! Ich denke der Name verspricht nicht zu viel!!! DER AGGRESSOR
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Aggressor-Sword-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item414c4c67cc



tja die aus sachsen, denken jetzt schon wieder an weihnachten, dazu fällt mir nur das ein:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/442633/Der_Sachsen_weihnachtsmann


----------



## schtrietfaidor (23. Januar 2010)

> tja die aus sachsen,



Pass Du lieber mal in Geometrie besser auf


----------



## uli49 (24. Januar 2010)

Geil geil geil!

http://tighturl.com/1gw5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (24. Januar 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Geil geil geil!
> 
> http://tighturl.com/1gw5



 Für den Preis bekommste locker 4 oder 5 von den Dingern.


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Januar 2010)

Arme Sau: http://cgi.ebay.de/Gaming-Pc_W0QQit...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme?hash=item2a0447ee69


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Arme Sau: http://cgi.ebay.de/Gaming-Pc_W0QQit...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme?hash=item2a0447ee69



"Meine Freundin hat sogar einen besseren rechner als ich... sie sagte sie will evtl. nicht mehr mit mir schlafen!!!!! "

hÃ¶rt sich an, als wÃ¤re der Computer nicht sein "kleinstes" Problem 

PS: Versand 2â¬


----------



## Luporinski (26. Januar 2010)

Wir hatten ja schon diverse Schreibweisen, aber ich glaub die hier ist neu:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Montebeik_W0QQit...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item335987c7a0

Klingt irgendwie nobel - à la "Der Graf von..."


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Januar 2010)

möcklich is ales.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Januar 2010)

"möcklich" und "montebeik" 


Auaaaaaa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (26. Januar 2010)

ganz schön hässliches Ding. 

Kann man bei ebay auch negative Beträge angeben? Wenn ja, ich biete -50,00 EUR


----------



## Metrum (26. Januar 2010)

So wie das Teil aussieht benötigt es auch ne eigene Bezeichnung!
Aber da haben echt schon paar Hirnis drauf geboten!!!


----------



## leeresblatt (26. Januar 2010)

lol, stimmt, ein *Mountainbike *ist es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## quantum_gravity (27. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Force-Rahmen-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2a0443e71b
Netter Rahmen, aber beim letzten Gabelservice is da wohl was schiefgegangen!?


----------



## Hoppl (27. Januar 2010)

Kenn ich irgendwoher


----------



## Harvester (27. Januar 2010)

klärt mich Unwissenden auf


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. Januar 2010)

schau dir die Gabel mal genau an...


----------



## saturno (27. Januar 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> schau dir die Gabel mal genau an...



des muss so sein, ist agiler im downhill


----------



## popeye_mzg (27. Januar 2010)

Falls heute abend noch keiner von euch was vor hat:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nickelback-Mannh...QQptZFestivals_Konzerte_1?hash=item414c81e7b0

Muaha .....

Dem Gewinner der Auktion kann ich sagen, dass es ein HAMMERGEILES Konzert war


----------



## DHK (27. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-888_W0...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item230511ff46

die  Gabel hat eine Rebaunt Einstellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Januar 2010)

In Afrika kriegste für den Gegenwert 12 Rinder, 4 Frauen, 6 Konkubinen und was weiß ich. In Deutschland dagegen nur ein Schrottfahrrad ... http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ260542806178QQcategoryZ30745QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp2773.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSI%26itu%3DUCI%252BRTQ%252BUA%252BFICS%26otn%3D22%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54


----------



## Wakeman (27. Januar 2010)

...

Immerhin ist das Ding "vollgefädert".

Man kann ja auch einen Preisvorschlag machen. Ich habe mal 30,00  geboten. Warte nur noch auf die Bestätigungsmail des Verkäufers - der wird sich die Hände reiben!

...


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (27. Januar 2010)

Bist Du Dir sicher das das Bike auch die richtige Größe für Dich hat??
Der Versand erfolgt im DHL-Päckchen...


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2010)

Der hätte lieber was vom Zeug mitbringen sollen was er da in Afrika geraucht hat, als er dann auf den Preis kam! 
Da hätten alle mehr davon gehabt!


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2010)

Gut - dann biete ich jetzt mal 31 , da ist er wenigstens bissel beschäftigt. Hoffentlich bekomme ich es dann nicht!


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2010)

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.d...0542806178&threadid=0&OfferSubmittedPage=true

Glück gehabt!


----------



## Wakeman (27. Januar 2010)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher das das Bike auch die richtige Größe für Dich hat??
> Der Versand erfolgt im DHL-Päckchen...


Nur deshalb habe ich doch überhaupt geboten. Wann findet man schon mal ein Bike in der richtigen Größe?

...


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Januar 2010)

Vor allem kostenloser Versand per Päckchen. Dämlichkeit hoch 4, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## tealyc (27. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Argon-18-Radon-R...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item35a68b214e

Man beachte den Untertitel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (27. Januar 2010)

luschtich!


----------



## Rocky_M (27. Januar 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Geil geil geil!
> 
> http://tighturl.com/1gw5



Ich musste ihm einfach ne Mail schreiben und auf das verrutsche Komma hinweisen


----------



## pixelquantec (27. Januar 2010)

Ich auch. 11,99â¬ wÃ¤ren als Startpreis fair...

Naja, eigentlich auch Ã¼bertrieben.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (28. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0Q...Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a56e22b2e#

die neue dh-saison kann dann ja kommen


----------



## Metrum (28. Januar 2010)

Das Teil wollte ich vor paar Tagen auch schon mal einstellen! Ist schon ein geiles Teil - oder? Die Gabel musst Du erst mal ausgefedert sehen!


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (28. Januar 2010)

ausgefedert???? wohin soll die denn noch ausfedern? ist das ein verstecktes occ bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Januar 2010)

Naja hat ja noch knapp über zwanzig Euro dafür bekommen.


----------



## Miche12345 (28. Januar 2010)

Der Vorderreifen ist ja von einer Kinder Motocross oder so.
Das is cool.
Wär mal interesant wie sich das Ding fährt...


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Januar 2010)

Und vor allem ohne Vorderradbremse und hinten Felgenbremse. Wer bremst verliert.


----------



## saturno (28. Januar 2010)

tealyc schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Argon-18-Radon-R...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item35a68b214e
> 
> Man beachte den Untertitel



man möge bitte bedenken, er ist holländer, möchte nicht wissen wie du dich im holländischen schlägst.


----------



## Miche12345 (28. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/FAHRRADMOTOR-48C...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item414c41728f

Das Ding ist gut...
Fährt anscheinend mit Heizöl und man kann längere Strecken damit hinterlegen...


----------



## manfred01 (28. Januar 2010)

"Ein Klassiker, der schon seit 1960 begeister."

Super 
Hätte ich nicht zwei linke Hände, ich würde ihn bestellen. 



Miche12345 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/FAHRRADMOTOR-48C...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item414c41728f
> 
> Das Ding ist gut...
> Fährt anscheinend mit Heizöl und man kann längere Strecken damit hinterlegen...


----------



## DHK (28. Januar 2010)

Hauptsache du hast 2 gesunde Beine, dann kannst du selber treten!


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Januar 2010)

Bergauf könnte das ding für mich arbeiten, dann bräuchte ich nicht ständig den sattel hoch- und runtermachen...


----------



## bike-runner (29. Januar 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Falls heute abend noch keiner von euch was vor hat:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nickelback-Mannh...QQptZFestivals_Konzerte_1?hash=item414c81e7b0
> 
> ...



 vor der bande kann man nur warnen, abzocke pur. schaut mal bei goggle nach negative erfahrungen mit t.........


----------



## Steppy1974 (29. Januar 2010)

Der Michael Schumacher verkauft seine Corinna.

Corinna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2010)

Da wäre mir die Nicole vom Hamilton aber wesentlich lieber - zumal er die ja eh nicht mehr braucht.  Oder sie ihn?


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2010)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/fahrrad-26-/3786413

*Sensation!*

Erstmalig ist es einem Forscher aus Sachsen-Anhalt gelungen das  Geschlecht eines Bikes zu bestimmen!


----------



## Cuberius (29. Januar 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/fahrrad-26-/3786413
> 
> *Sensation!*
> 
> Erstmalig ist es einem Forscher aus Sachsen-Anhalt gelungen das  Geschlecht eines Bikes zu bestimmen!



Wobei ich mir bei dem, 'tschuldigung DER Bike nicht sicher wäre...


----------



## memphis35 (31. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.at/Pedalantrieb_W0Q...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item414ca17245

Für Linksfußtraining

Mfg  35


----------



## spex (31. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R0JDSI/ref=s9_simi_gw_p200_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1EJJYT3589F0SJQN34RZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128"]Taschenmesser!![/ame]


die Kundenrezensionen auch lesen!

Gruß


----------



## homerkills (31. Januar 2010)

spex schrieb:


> Taschenmesser!!
> 
> 
> die Kundenrezensionen auch lesen!
> ...




jaja...der gute teilchenbeschleuniger...ich hatte ihn auch erst ein mal am laufen


----------



## Cuberius (31. Januar 2010)

spex schrieb:


> Taschenmesser!!
> 
> 
> die Kundenrezensionen auch lesen!
> ...



 Echt geile Rezensionen!!!


----------



## EvilEvo (31. Januar 2010)

Oh man, noch 275 Kommentare dazu, das wird ne lange Nacht...


----------



## Targut (1. Februar 2010)

spex schrieb:


> Taschenmesser!!
> 
> 
> die Kundenrezensionen auch lesen!
> ...


 Was für eine Spamgruppe ist denn darüber hergefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (1. Februar 2010)

Aber wo se recht haben. Wer braucht den schon ein Taschenmesser was breiter ist als lang? Das passt ja nicht mal in die Hosentasche.


----------



## Harvester (1. Februar 2010)

ich hab pipi inne augen vor lachen


----------



## MonsterJoe (1. Februar 2010)

sooo guuut !!


----------



## Henny. (1. Februar 2010)

> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind letzte Woche in das Messer eingezogen


 echt geil


----------



## Gades (1. Februar 2010)

die bilder dazu sind auch grandios^^.
kann man das messer eigentlich großartig auseinander nehmen? muss ja schon, sonst ist das teil ja wirklich absolut für die tonne. für den normalen gebrauch isses wahrscheinlich eh net gedacht


----------



## Debus_CNC (1. Februar 2010)

> Zu den Funktionen: Leider hatte ich einige Probleme mit dem Antigravitationsgerät, was zu leichten Bodenerruptionen führte. Jedoch hatte ich Glück, ich befandete mich gerade in meinem Haiti Urlaub. Wäre mir das zu hause passiert, wäre sicherlich schlimmeres geschehen.



Naja also der kommentar ist schon echt Bitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tealyc (1. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad_W0QQitem...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3ca9a8cf01

Sieht das nich sehr nach geklaut aus?


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Februar 2010)

warum?


----------



## tealyc (1. Februar 2010)

Die Bilder haben ne schlechte Qualität, die Beschreibung ist sehr dürftig.
Wobei der ebayer sonst bisher nur Möbel hatte...


----------



## karsten reincke (1. Februar 2010)

in Grindelwald lag dieses WENGER-Messer im Schaufenster eines Messerfachgeschäftes. Ich bin dort rein und habe es mir mal angesehen. Es ist ein Sammlerstück für Leute, die die 1200.- SFr mal eben bezahlen. Wenn man vielleicht 150-200 Messer in der Sammlung hat, macht sich so ein Teil als Blickfang recht gut. Es ist allerdings als Werkzeug/Messer völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Cuberius (1. Februar 2010)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings als Werkzeug/Messer völlig unbrauchbar.



Hast du etwa die Rezensionen nicht gelesen?


----------



## peter muc (2. Februar 2010)

tealyc schrieb:


> Die Bilder haben ne schlechte Qualität, die Beschreibung ist sehr dürftig.
> Wobei der ebayer sonst bisher nur Möbel hatte...



etwas voreilig, jemanden deswegen eines Diebstahls zu beschuldigen 

schlechte Bilder und dürftige Beschreibung findet man in Tausenden E-Bay-Angeboten


----------



## Jbnk03 (2. Februar 2010)

peter muc schrieb:


> etwas voreilig, jemanden deswegen eines Diebstahls zu beschuldigen
> 
> schlechte Bilder und dürftige Beschreibung findet man in Tausenden E-Bay-Angeboten


Richtig, es gibt nicht einen einzigen Hinweis auf einen Diebstahl


----------



## Jbnk03 (2. Februar 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> ich hab pipi inne augen vor lachen


Jap, herrlich, ich glaub ich lese alle 278 Rezensionen durch.


----------



## ckl-online (2. Februar 2010)

tealyc schrieb:


> Die Bilder haben ne schlechte Qualität, die Beschreibung ist sehr dürftig.
> Wobei der ebayer sonst bisher nur Möbel hatte...



Wenn der Ebayer aber jeden Monat 10 gebrauchte Räder verkauft, dann ist das natürlich seriöser. Jetzt verkauft einer ein Rad, was er nicht mehr nutzt und schon ist man ein Dieb.
Was ist denn das für eine Logik

Armes Deutschland
Entweder zieht man hier über Ausländer her, weil sie kein richtiges deutsch können oder man ist ein Dieb, oder Erpresser, oder Hehler oder sonstwas.


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Februar 2010)

naja, über die sprachlichen ausfälle kann man ja wenigstens noch lachen, die unterstellung, der gute mann sei ein dieb entzieht sich meinem verständnis von humor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (2. Februar 2010)

er wollte halt auch mal was kurioses entdeckt haben


----------



## Just-4-Fun (2. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/farrad_W0QQitemZ...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung?hash=item2a04721ef4


----------



## peter muc (2. Februar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> er wollte halt auch mal was kurioses entdeckt haben



er ist selbst kurios .. bzw. seine ansichten sind kurios


----------



## saturno (2. Februar 2010)

tealyc schrieb:


> Die Bilder haben ne schlechte Qualität, die Beschreibung ist sehr dürftig.
> Wobei der ebayer sonst bisher nur Möbel hatte...



genau aus diesem grunde bietet er ja barzahlung bei abholung an damit man sich überzeugen kann das es nach deiner meinung nach geklaut ist. abholort ein möbelschrank gleich um die ecke links und dann immer gerade aus richtung bommerlunder.


----------



## nun_der_chef (3. Februar 2010)

ein lustiges Fahrrad...

Klick


----------



## Anto (3. Februar 2010)

Das ist ein Verlustgeschäft. Davon ausgehend, dass gemischter Schrott verbaut wurde, ist das "Fahrrad" ca. 3  wert. Die Einstellgebühren bei ebay waren sicher höher


----------



## DHK (3. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, was hiervon zu halten ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160393901675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Scheint ja doch geklappt zu haben, die Übergabe der Ware auf dem alten Parkplatz hinter der Fabrikhalle, nachts halb 2.
Gab ja ne super Bewertung für den Verkäufer.


----------



## uli49 (3. Februar 2010)

Who the **** is D.C.?

http://tighturl.com/1jbv


----------



## jojolintzi (3. Februar 2010)

Duncon

http://www.duncon.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agen~UrBan (3. Februar 2010)

Als Kenner weiß ich das er wohl beim angegebenen Neupreis ein Komma zwischen der 7 und der 9 vegessen hat?


----------



## uli49 (3. Februar 2010)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> Duncon
> 
> http://www.duncon.de/



Schön. Rechtfertigt das auch nur näherungsweise den Preis?

Ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass mindestens 80% aller Döörter den Sockenschuss zur Leitkultur erhoben haben.


----------



## leeresblatt (3. Februar 2010)

wird doch niemand gezwungen den Preis zu bezahlen. falls es jemand doch tut, ist es sein Problem


----------



## jojolintzi (3. Februar 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Schön. Rechtfertigt das auch nur näherungsweise den Preis?


 
Hab ich ja nie behauptet , hast du aber auch nie gefragt!


----------



## Metrum (7. Februar 2010)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...erin-fuer-wg-zur-allgemeinen-nutzung-/4116530

Bei der Überschrift wird auch nicht lang drumrum gesprochen - hier kommt ein Mann direkt auf den Punkt! 

*Mann 44,Suche Mitbewohnerin für WG zur allgemeinen Nutzung.*

*           Kaltmiete:  	 		 		 			VB 		 	  	     *          Standort:                              Friedrich-Bossestrasse 61,                          04159 Leipzig - Nordwest         Erstellungsdatum:07.02.2010Zimmer:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Quadratmeter:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                12


----------



## holmar (7. Februar 2010)

zumindest offen und ehrlich. und über den preis kann man ja immer noch reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastercremaster (11. Februar 2010)

hammer billig....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Boxxer...wItemQQptZFahrrad_Zubehör?hash=item2a04bd94f4


----------



## Brudertack (11. Februar 2010)

Man kann es ja mal probieren 
gibt es aber viele von und sogar idioten die sowas kaufen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/571024


----------



## leeresblatt (11. Februar 2010)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> hammer billig....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Boxxer...wItemQQptZFahrrad_Zubehör?hash=item2a04bd94f4



habs mal bei ebay gemeldet, echt behämmert sowas. klar gibts Schafe, aber man muss es ja nicht ausnuzten


----------



## Hamburger Jung (11. Februar 2010)

Ist leider gelöscht worden, was war denn der Preis?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

200â¬ fÃ¼r eine Kiste. Eigentlich nicht verboten, schliesslich stehts oft genug in der Beschreibung. Wenn einer so blÃ¶d ist und trotzdem kauft, selbst schuld.


----------



## 4mate (11. Februar 2010)

200â¬ fÃ¼r die Verpackung


----------



## Toxic_Lab (11. Februar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> habs mal bei ebay gemeldet, echt behämmert sowas. klar gibts Schafe, aber man muss es ja nicht ausnuzten


 
Hab auch mal den Melde-Button gedrückt


----------



## Der Meeester (11. Februar 2010)

Holla!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Rize-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2c5314cab2


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. Februar 2010)

Rote Nobby Nic, wie geil!


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2010)

*Suche:

- den Zucker i. d. Cola,
- das Haar i.d. Suppe,
- nach d. Sinn d. Lebens,
- und mich!

*Hast Du jetzt eventuell wegen der Reifen auch noch den Verstand verloren? Dann die Suchliste bearbeiten!

Die sehen wirklich geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (12. Februar 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Rote Nobby Nic, wie geil!



weiss nich, bei den Bildern kann ich mich nur schwer auf solche Details konzentrieren


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2010)

Aber dass auf den Bildern auch ein Bike ist hast Du schon gesehen - oder?


----------



## leeresblatt (12. Februar 2010)

moment, muss noch mal schauen


----------



## saturno (12. Februar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> weiss nich, bei den Bildern kann ich mich nur schwer auf solche Details konzentrieren



 vor allem das bei dem der slip das oberrohr frisst


----------



## first1990 (12. Februar 2010)

Einmal ein Oberrohr sein
Vielleicht sollte man nach mehr Detailaufnahmen fragen?

Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher was er nach jeder Fahrt(ritt) gereinigt und gepflegt hat.
Das Rad, den BMW oder die Frau!
Aber nachdem die Kontakstellen abgeklebt sind, machts ja auch nichts wenn die Latexmilch mal vertropft

Sorry, konnte nicht anders! Das Bike macht einen ganz kirre


----------



## 4mate (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die Fotos schon mal gesehen, letztes Jahr. Aber wo?


----------



## stephan- (12. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Boxxer...emQQptZKartons_Schachteln?hash=item2a04c29ca7


----------



## leeresblatt (12. Februar 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Boxxer...emQQptZKartons_Schachteln?hash=item2a04c29ca7



jetzt steht es zumindest in der richtigen Kategorie

btw: Wii Verpackungen scheinen ja einen hohen Wert zu haben:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nintendo-Wii-Kon...emQQptZKartons_Schachteln?hash=item439d30ba4b

hab mich noch etwas umgesehen bei ebay, einer verkauft Verpackungen von der Dreambox (hier zB für 168 EUR). Scheinbar funktioniert das gut mit fremdsprachigen Bietern. 
Hier ein paar Ausschnitte aus den Bewertungen:

non soddisfatto	
mongi642010 ( 1 )
	03.02.10 22:15


    *
      Antwort von caaner (04.02.10 05:43):
      Hat Artikelbeschreibung nicht gelesen, und gibt einfach negative Bewertung ab.

 	Dreambox DM 800 HD PVR Original - Karton (Nr.280456435152)	EUR 75,00	Artikel aufrufen


Negative Bewertung	I didn't got answer from seller on my questions!! Paid 121 euro for empty box!!	
cros1971 ( 3 )
	31.01.10 14:20


    *
      Antwort von caaner (01.02.10 18:50):
      It looks like the buyer did not ready the description of the article.

 	Dreambox DM 800 HD PVR Original - Karton (Nr.280455919588)	EUR 100,00


----------



## pixelquantec (12. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTAINBIKE-FISCHER_W0QQitemZ320485215176QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item4a9e684bc8

Etwas Rost am Lenkrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (12. Februar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> jetzt steht es zumindest in der richtigen Kategorie
> 
> btw: Wii Verpackungen scheinen ja einen hohen Wert zu haben:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nintendo-Wii-Kon...emQQptZKartons_Schachteln?hash=item439d30ba4b
> ...


Es gibt sicherlich ein paar verrückte Sammler die viel Geld für OVPs bezahlen, aber eigentlich ist es ne Frechheit zu versuchen die Leute mit sowas über den Tisch zu ziehen. 
Wenn der Vogel mit der Rock Shox Verpackung ehrlich wäre, hätte er auf die Verpackung in mindestens solcher Schriftgröße drauf hingewiesen wie er den dämlichen Ebay-Spruch in der Artikelbeschreibung untergebracht hat. Eigentlich schlimm dass der Gesetzgeber solche Leute nicht hart bestraft, bzw. bestrafen kann.


----------



## Jbnk03 (12. Februar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTAINBIKE-FIS...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9e684bc8
> 
> Etwas Rost am Lenkrad.


Geil, und sein Führerschein hat das Rad gepflegt oder was meint er damit:


> Selten benutzt seitdem erhalten  von meinem Führerschein.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Februar 2010)

ich seh doch allein beim ersten blick auf das bild, das das HR einen Platten hat.
soviel zu "ansonsten keine Mängel bekannt"


----------



## Jbnk03 (12. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ich seh doch allein beim ersten blick auf das bild, das das HR einen Platten hat.
> soviel zu "ansonsten keine Mängel bekannt"


...und das Vorderrad auch.


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2010)

Ist aber egal - wer das Teil kauft sollte zur Strafe eh auf den Felgen fahren!


----------



## GAT (12. Februar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> jetzt steht es zumindest in der richtigen Kategorie
> 
> btw: Wii Verpackungen scheinen ja einen hohen Wert zu haben:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nintendo-Wii-Kon...emQQptZKartons_Schachteln?hash=item439d30ba4b
> ...



Oder die Bewertung:

Negative Bewertung:
ACHTUNG---VERSUCHTER TRICKVERKAUF VON VERPACKUNG---ACHTUNG Ergänzungskommentar von susesorglos457 (12.02.10 13:34):
MEHR ZU DIESEM VERKÄUFER UND ANDEREN IM FORUM SICHERHEIT !!!

  Nintendo Wii Konsole Original Verpackung WII SPORTS (Nr.290400025163) EUR 138,00 


Aber richtig schlimm ist das!!!!!

POSITIVE BEWERTUNG   
Vielen dank gerne wieder nostitz-schatz ( 225)  07.02.10 20:50 
  Nintendo Wii Konsole Original Verpackung WII SPORTS (Nr.290387839363) EUR 188,00 

Da kauft einer ne Schachtel für 188 Euro und freut sich noch darüber 

Klar daß da die Gegenbewertung so aussieht:

º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤ Top eBayer! ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`º


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (12. Februar 2010)

Da hat wohl ein Freund gekauft ?


----------



## leeresblatt (12. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Da hat wohl ein Freund gekauft ?



Denk ich inzwischen auch. Denn so dämlich kann doch keiner sein. Das ist schon fast der Preis einer neuen Konsole, inklusive Verpackung! Wenn jemand unbedingt nur ne Verpackung möchte, käme er billiger ran, wenn er sich ne neue Wii kauft, die Verpackung behält und die Konsole verkauft.


----------



## zuki (13. Februar 2010)

GAT schrieb:


> Oder die Bewertung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der hat wahrscheinlich kalte Füße bekommen und einen Freund darum gebeten ein unrealistisches Höchstgebot einzugeben.

Man beachte übrigens einmal die Formulierung solcher Betrugsversuche. Bei Neuware lautet der Titel des Artikels gerne mal
XYZ in OVP oder XYZ in Original Verpackung.

Wer hier nur überfliegt und womöglich bei mehreren Artikeln bietet kann so etwas gerne mal überlesen. Sollte nicht passieren,
kann aber. Speziell Bieter aus dem Ausland, die womöglich nur schlecht Deutsch lesen können, sind hier gefährdet.


----------



## sramx9 (13. Februar 2010)

Also mal ehrlich - gerade die Beschreibung des dreambox-Kartons ist eindeutig und unmissverständlich. Wer da mitbietet und was anderes erwartet - selber schuld.


----------



## mattvh (13. Februar 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> ...und das Vorderrad auch.




... und die Kassette in der Farbe "rostrot" ist normal bei nem roten Fahrrad...


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Februar 2010)

es gibt da sone revellfarbe, vielleicht is davon ja was draufgetropft


----------



## dinosaur (13. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330404177824&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

Hauptproblem ist das kaputte Fentil


----------



## DHK (13. Februar 2010)

Aber dass das Hinterrad fehlt, hat er nicht mitbekommen


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2010)

Das Fentil am VR ist da, aber wo ist das Hinterrad? 

Edit: Nächste Seite nicht gesehen!


----------



## stephan- (13. Februar 2010)

Haha, die Betrüger-Boxxer von dem kurzpimmeligen Ebayverkäufer wurde entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (13. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/30-Stueck-Fahrra...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a5786b468

wo die wohl her sind? das gesamte Angebot klingt schon irgendwie nicht vertrauenserregend: "_ich kann das was fehlt besorgen_"


----------



## HEIZER (13. Februar 2010)

Hilfe ,  6- für die Grammatik !


----------



## no name2606 (13. Februar 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Aber wo se recht haben. Wer braucht den schon ein Taschenmesser was breiter ist als lang? Das passt ja nicht mal in die Hosentasche.



das ist nur so ein jubileums ding, da aber so viele anfragen waren haben sie in die produktion genommen


----------



## Jbnk03 (13. Februar 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/30-Stueck-Fahrra...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a5786b468
> 
> wo die wohl her sind? das gesamte Angebot klingt schon irgendwie nicht vertrauenserregend: "_ich kann das was fehlt besorgen_"


Bei dem Top-Bewertungsprofil halte ich jegliche Verdächtigungen für abwegig


----------



## Sentilo (14. Februar 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> wo die wohl her sind?"


 
Na, geklaut haben wird er die Schrottmühlen wohl kaum. Lohnt ja den Aufwand nicht, wenn man sie beim städtischen Fundbüro für'n Appel und 'n Ei ersteigern kann. 

Bei den Versteigerungen tauchen neben Rentnern und Studenten auf Stadtschlampe-Schau auch immer viele Tandler auf, die sich mit Nachschub eindecken für ihr bescheidenes Bike-Business 2.0

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2010)

wer zum teufel braucht denn 30 fahrräder?


----------



## 19chris84 (14. Februar 2010)

mhh da kann einer aber gut rechnen ^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/Media-Markt-Guts...ViewItemQQptZGutscheine_1?hash=item3a577eb21a


----------



## 19chris84 (14. Februar 2010)

hehe auch net ganz verkehrt xD

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330402682031


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2010)

19chris84 schrieb:


> mhh da kann einer aber gut rechnen ^^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Media-Markt-Guts...ViewItemQQptZGutscheine_1?hash=item3a577eb21a



Naja, zumindest ist er im Moment noch bei Plusminus Null


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (14. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wer zum teufel braucht denn 30 fahrräder?


 
Wahrscheinlich hat der Typ gedacht: Bei dem Bewertungsprofil ist eh alles Egal. 

Ich tippe mal der hat morgens vorm örtlichen Arbeitsamt den Fuhrpark der Besucher fotografiert und die Bilder mal auf Verdacht bei ebay eingestellt.

Über 300 Euro dafür ist schon nicht so übel.


----------



## Sentilo (14. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wer zum teufel braucht denn 30 fahrräder?


 
Na, wo bleibt denn da die unternehmerische Fantasie?

30 Räder, das ist 'ne prima Grundlage für einen florierenden Radlverleih, ein Wadlkurier-Unternehmen oder ein Start-up in der Öko-Reisebranche. 

Raus aus Hartz 4 und dieser spätrömischen Dekadenz und endlich ein Leistungsträger werden! Und das für so wenig Startkapital. Guido wäre stolz auf euch ... 

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## DHK (14. Februar 2010)

Naja ich hätte da eher an einzeln wieder verkaufen gedacht. Bei 330 Euro und 30 Rädern macht das 11 Euro pro Radl, das sollte denke mal drin sein.


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2010)

Nur wenn sich einer mit Hartz IV so viele Räder kaufen kann - dann schreien doch gleich wieder alle nach KÜRZUNG!


----------



## 19chris84 (14. Februar 2010)

http://www.wortfilter.de/kurios/Archiv/180346033071/index.htm

ich hät wenigstens 11 plätze gemacht... damits für die fußballmannschaft auch reicht xD


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Kona-MT...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2a04a85734

Auch noch ne Alternative zu Lack, Pulver, Eloxal, etc.
Der beflockte Rahmen! Ist bestimmt schön weich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farao (14. Februar 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Kona-MT...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2a04a85734
> 
> Auch noch ne Alternative zu Lack, Pulver, Eloxal, etc.
> Der beflockte Rahmen! Ist bestimmt schön weich!


Doppelt verschweißt ist er auch noch. Und der letzte Satz ist inhaltlich und stilistisch ein richtig kleines Kunstwerk


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2010)

farao schrieb:


> Doppelt verschweißt ist er auch noch. Und der letzte Satz ist inhaltlich und stilistisch ein richtig kleines Kunstwerk



Der gute Mensch kann zur Abwechslung wenigstens Deutsch. Erst wird gemeckert, wenn einer keinen Satz ohne dreißig Fehler schreiben kann, und dann ist's wieder nicht recht, wenn sich einer mit Schachtelsätzen in astreinem Deutsch abmüht


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2010)

Ja - schöner hätte ich es auch ausdrücken können!


----------



## MonsterJoe (14. Februar 2010)

19chris84 schrieb:


> hehe auch net ganz verkehrt xD
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330402682031




hahahaha der abschuss !!

erst mal auf so ne idee kommen ^^


----------



## Erster_2010er (14. Februar 2010)

Alt...

http://images.google.de/images?q=am...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wi

http://www.dailypictures.info/free-pictures/5177/Water-on-mars-jpg


----------



## Dentabiker (14. Februar 2010)

kurios ist hier wohl die Preisvorstellung

http://cgi.ebay.de/Steppenwolf-TUND...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9e97d8d3


----------



## GAT (14. Februar 2010)

Dentabiker schrieb:


> kurios ist hier wohl die Preisvorstellung
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Steppenwolf-TUND...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9e97d8d3



... aber es ist ja auch "eingefahren"


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2010)

schon krass...


----------



## Jbnk03 (15. Februar 2010)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> hahahaha der abschuss !!
> 
> erst mal auf so ne idee kommen ^^


...vor ein paar Jahren hat mal einer sein Frühstücksbrötchen von vorgestern angeboten.
Alternativ gibts das:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Broetchen-getroc...ierbedarf_klein_nagetiere?hash=item335a03999b


----------



## saturno (15. Februar 2010)

GAT schrieb:


> ... aber es ist ja auch "eingefahren"



und oh weia man hat sogar noch pflichten wenn mans kauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman_gsus (15. Februar 2010)

Die Beschreibung ist der hammer
http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-Rs4-2001-vo...dZViewItemQQptZAutomobile?hash=item3a577b04a0


----------



## Jetpilot (15. Februar 2010)

ich werd nicht schlau draus


----------



## peter muc (15. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ich werd nicht schlau draus



ist doch ganz klar 
Unfälle je!


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Februar 2010)

Vermutete Übersetzungsprogramm, aber dann:

_"sprache italien englisch deutsch"_


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Februar 2010)

Jaja, wenn google übersetzt kommt sowas raus. Das ist wie Buchstabensalat.

Audi rs4 2001
ausgezeichnete Bedingungen, stattfindenden durch amateur
ursprüngliche Meilen, Audi Italien coupons
Ich verkaufe für Regal
differenzielle ok
perfekte Exchange, beheiztes Leder Interieur
Unfälle je!
18-Zoll-Leichtmetallräder
Stattdessen zweistufigem Turbolader als neue Engine!
das Auto ist in Italien, aber Sie können es wieder nach Deutschland nach Augsburg bringen.
Vier Winterreifen Geschenk.
contact 0039 3313703464  
sprache italien englisch deutsch​


----------



## leeresblatt (15. Februar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> das Auto ist in Italien, aber Sie können es wieder nach Deutschland nach Augsburg bringen.



vermisst jemand aus Augsburg sein Audi?


----------



## renky (15. Februar 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> ...vor ein paar Jahren hat mal einer sein Frühstücksbrötchen von vorgestern angeboten.
> Alternativ gibts das:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Broetchen-getroc...ierbedarf_klein_nagetiere?hash=item335a03999b



Geil ist auch Artikelzustand neu


----------



## Luporinski (15. Februar 2010)

Endlich bequem sitzen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradsessel-Federn-verstell-bar-sehr-gemuetlich_W0QQitemZ260550509934QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFahrrad_Zubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item3caa05456e

Fantastisch, jetzt gibt's dafuer auch noch Sonderzubehoer fuer die kalte Jahreszeit:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Fellsatt...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e5a683f5d


----------



## ckl-online (16. Februar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> vermisst jemand aus Augsburg *sein* Audi?



seinen

wenn man schon über das Deutsch anderer Leute herzieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (16. Februar 2010)

ckl-online schrieb:


> seinen
> 
> wenn man schon über das Deutsch anderer Leute herzieht



Jawohl Herr Deutschlehrer!


----------



## Metrum (17. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-ex-Kona-st...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item35a72d6b47

Auch nicht schlecht, wenn man sich nicht für eine Marke entscheiden kann!


----------



## DHK (17. Februar 2010)

bei dem hab ich auch schon überlegt ob ich es rein stell, das Kocus oder Fona?


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Februar 2010)

Warum tut jemand so etwas?


----------



## leeresblatt (18. Februar 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Warum tut jemand so etwas?



Markenbesessenheit

(ich kenn Focus nicht mal )


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Februar 2010)

Ich werd mein Mitsubishi auch mal umlackieren und nen Audi draus machen. Die vier Ringe hab ich bei ATU gesehen. Die Zulassungsstelle wird Augen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (18. Februar 2010)

Dann musst Du aber auch so viel Größe besitzen und den in der Bucht als Audi anbieten!!!


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Februar 2010)

Na logisch.
Vor allem wird es mindestens einen Idioten geben, der den Audi dann ersteigert.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Februar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich werd mein Mitsubishi auch mal umlackieren und nen Audi draus machen. Die vier Ringe hab ich bei ATU gesehen. Die Zulassungsstelle wird Augen machen.



Kauf dir n Seat Exeo, da glaubt man es dir sofort


----------



## GHOSTrider5003 (18. Februar 2010)

...weil es aber auch stimmt


----------



## smithi80 (18. Februar 2010)

Lust auf ein Schnäpchen?


----------



## Metrum (18. Februar 2010)

Das sollte selbst den potentiellen Käufer abhalten, falls es da einen geben sollte:

Die Lieferung der Ware erfolgt in  der Regel innerhalb von Deutschland nach Erhalt des Geldbetrages.  *Selbstabholung oder Vorab-Besichtigung der Ware sind nicht moeglich.*


----------



## Whiteeagle (19. Februar 2010)

Seine Bewertungen (Kommentare) sind ja auch mal Lustig


----------



## Jbnk03 (19. Februar 2010)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> Seine Bewertungen (Kommentare) sind ja auch mal Lustig


Du brauchst Fonic!  Oh man.


----------



## Jbnk03 (19. Februar 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das sollte selbst den potentiellen Käufer abhalten, falls es da einen geben sollte:
> 
> Die Lieferung der Ware erfolgt in  der Regel innerhalb von Deutschland nach Erhalt des Geldbetrages.  *Selbstabholung oder Vorab-Besichtigung der Ware sind nicht moeglich.*


Richtig! Frage mich auch wie er auf den Preis kommt. 2000 gabs den Euro noch nicht. Frage mich wie der umgerechnet hat...


----------



## zuki (19. Februar 2010)

Man versehe einen Schrottreifen Alu Rahmen mit ein paar schlecht gemachten Principia Decals und behauptet es handelt sich um ein Principia Rahmen der ersten Generation.


Die Decals sind vor allen Dingen ein Hinweis darauf, das der Rahmen mindestens 20 Jahre alt sein muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Man versehe einen Schrottreifen Alu Rahmen mit ein paar schlecht gemachten Principia Decals und behauptet es handelt sich um ein Principia Rahmen der ersten Generation.


Produktbeschreibung richtig gelesen?


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Februar 2010)

Wer zum Teufel bau sich ein bike für 12000 euro auf und fährt damit 50km?


----------



## zuki (19. Februar 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Produktbeschreibung richtig gelesen?


Aso, wegen des könnte ein prinZipia sein


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Aso, wegen des könnte ein prinZipia sein


Röchtööch...


----------



## saturno (19. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel bau sich ein bike für 12000 euro auf und fährt damit 50km?



wer wills denn kontrollieren???? papier ist geduldig. der hinterbau 1000 euro der witz des jahrhunderts und die lefty über 2000,-- der kauft sicherlich alles in der edelzahnarztapotheke.


----------



## Jbnk03 (19. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel bau sich ein bike für 12000 euro auf und fährt damit 50km?


Naja, man liest bei Ebay doch meistens: selten benutzt, kaum gefahren, wie neu, usw....


----------



## zuki (19. Februar 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Röchtööch...



Ich habe Ihr einen freundlichen Hinweis gegeben, der Text wurde frisiert.


----------



## dahawaiandino (20. Februar 2010)

is zwar ein bisschen offtopic weils nicht auf ebay ist aber deshalb noch lang nicht uninteressant!!

das rad steht in dem allgemeinen radkeller meines wohnhauses gehört also einem meiner nachbarn!!

sieht echt geil aus das ding, aber die 5 euro fürs schloss hätte er sich sparen können!!


----------



## uli49 (20. Februar 2010)

dahawaiandino schrieb:


> is zwar ein bisschen offtopic weils nicht auf ebay ist aber deshalb noch lang nicht uninteressant!!
> 
> das rad steht in dem allgemeinen radkeller meines wohnhauses gehört also einem meiner nachbarn!!
> 
> sieht echt geil aus das ding, aber die 5 euro fürs schloss hätte er sich sparen können!!



Sollen wir jetzt wirklich anfangen, alle hässlichen verranzten Räder zu fotografieren, die irgendwo dumm rumstehen? Meine Fresse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (21. Februar 2010)

wa is denn damit? Is doch n schönes rad?


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wa is denn damit? Is doch n schönes rad?



Hat hinten sogar so einen neumodischen, blauen Reflektor!


----------



## Maedion (21. Februar 2010)

So kann man sich sein Iphone auch finanzieren, 390  für ein Bild vom neuen Iphone. Und es hat sich noch einer gefunden dafür .

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170416690384


----------



## DHK (21. Februar 2010)

Das ist ja noch eine Nummer härter als die leere Verpackung zu verkaufen.
Naja dafür gabs aber auch eine negative Bewertung:


> VORSICHT VERKAUFT BILDER  SOLLTE GESPERRT WERDEN !!!!!Antwort von stiffler0210 (06.12.09 22:12): WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL!!!!!


----------



## leeresblatt (21. Februar 2010)

wird ja immer besser bei ebay. vor jedem Kauf erstma sicherstellen dass es sich nicht um eine Verpackung oder ein Foto handelt


----------



## stadtguerillero (21. Februar 2010)

Maedion schrieb:


> So kann man sich sein Iphone auch finanzieren, 390  für ein Bild vom neuen Iphone. Und es hat sich noch einer gefunden dafür .
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170416690384



was für ein ar***!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Tut mir leid, aber wer so blöd ist und die Beschreibung nicht liest oder nicht kapiert, soll sich gefälligst nicht beschweren. Selber schuld...


----------



## leeresblatt (21. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber wer so blöd ist und die Beschreibung nicht liest oder nicht kapiert, soll sich gefälligst nicht beschweren. Selber schuld...



ne ziemlich billige Rechtfertigung, bist du etwa auch einer von der Sorte?


----------



## iceCalt (21. Februar 2010)

Kaufst du auch ein Auto mit versteckten Mängel, leeresblatt?


----------



## uli49 (21. Februar 2010)

stadtguerillero schrieb:


> was für ein ar***!



Was da wohl Stifflers Mom dazu sagt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

@ leeresblatt: Nein, aber wenn schon groß und mehrmals in der Beschreibung darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dass nur ein Bild vom iPhone kommt und dann jemand TROTZDEM 390 dafür hinblättert, so ist das pure Dummheit. Gut, sie wird zwar vom Verkäufer ausgenutzt, aber heutzutage sollte man schon ein wenig wissen, wie der Hase läuft und ein klein wenig nachdenken und die Beschreibung lesen, bevor man mitbietet.

Btw: Ebay ist ein echter Saftladen, die können mir gerne gestohlen bleiben. Nicht, dass einer glaubt, ich sei Pro-Ebay.


----------



## leeresblatt (21. Februar 2010)

@Müs Lee
Ok, der Käufer hat einen Fehler gemacht. Aber ich finds zum Kotzen, wenn andere die Fehler der Anderen absichtlich ausnutzen. 
Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich über etwas stolpere oder ob mir jemand ein Bein stellt, nur so als Vergleich. 
Wenn sich Menschen bei ihren Fehlern gegenseitig helfen, wächst Vertrauen, wenn sich die Menschen gegenseitig ausnutzen, wächst Misstrauen und Angst. Es stellt sich die Frage in welch einer Welt will ich leben und dementsprechend schlage ich meine Richtung ein.


----------



## Falco2930 (21. Februar 2010)

Ein hauptbereich Marktwirtschaft basiert auf Fehlern von Abnehmern, allgemeiner ausgedrückt, auf deren irrationale Entscheidungen. Das das jetzt auch in den Bereich der Privatverkäufer vordringt ist ärgerlich, aber so läuft das nun mal da draußen. Wer nicht alle Möglichkeiten die ihm geboten werden ausnutz, ist "dumm" aus Wirtschaftlicher Sicht.

Verpackungs und Bildverkäufe bei Ebay sind dabei die offensichtlichsten Maßnahmen den Abnehmer zu "betrügen". 
Unvorteilhafte Eigenschaften bei der Werbung für Produkte wegzulasen ist hier sicher die bekannteste Maßnahme und ist auch Betrug am Abnehmer, dabei hoffst du darauf der sich der Käufer nicht bemüht alles über das Produkt zu erfahren. Ich bin mir sicher das du das auch schon einmal gemacht hast, zumindestens habe ich noch kein Angebot gesehen wo alle Nachteile aufgelistet sind.


----------



## pixelquantec (21. Februar 2010)

Mit Betrug hat das nunmal nichts zu tun. Der Vollpfosten bietet ein Bild seines iPhones an und weitere Vollpfosten bieten auf das Bild.

Betrug z.B. ist, wenn uns die Industrie in der Werbung Sachen verspricht, die glatt gelogen sind. Das passiert jeden Tag.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Richtig.


----------



## Black Evil (21. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber wer so blöd ist und die Beschreibung nicht liest oder nicht kapiert, soll sich gefälligst nicht beschweren. Selber schuld...



Naja, es sind auf eBay ja auch viele Leute unterwegs, die nicht so astrein lesen können. Das er eiskalt versucht, die Leute zu täuschen, wird aus dem Artikeltext klar. 

Lustig ist auch, dass der stiffler noch schreibt, dass Spaßbieter von seiner Rechtschutz hören werden. Dummer Penner !

Ich habe auch den Verdacht, dass eBay da nichts gegen macht. Ziemlich blöd von denen, denn das schreckt ganz schön viele Leute ab, wenn sie sowas sehen und hören. Ich kenne viele, die wegen sowas keine teuren Sachen mehr auf eBay kaufen.

*Ich hab den Drecksack jedenfalls gemeldet. Das sollte jeder tun, der dies liest. Vieleicht wird eBay dann hellhörig.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn man seine Bewertungen anschaut, sieht man auch das er schonmal ein IPhone Bild verkauft hat.
Für 81  und dafür gabs sogar noch ne gute Bewertung...
Kann mir das jemand erklären???
Sowas macht doch keiner^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

@ Black Evil: Ebay macht ganz sicher nix dagegen, solange die schön ihre Provisionen fürs Serverentstauben und Eierkraulen einkassieren können...


----------



## DHK (21. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub auch nicht das ebay was dagegen unternimmt, da es nun mal nicht verboten ist elektronische Daten zuverkaufen.
Das die Bieter nicht richtig lesen ist natuerlich bloed, aber nun auch ihre Schuld, es stand ja nun eindeutig drin, dass es sich nur um ein Bild handelt.
Das der Verkaeufer dies auch noch ausnutzt ist aber auch nicht die feine englische Art.


----------



## basti138 (21. Februar 2010)

Schon komisch:
Das erste "Bild" wurde ersteigert - es wurde die Option "Versand möglich" nachträglich hinzugefügt.
Das war der erste Versuch, den wahrscheinlich ein Spezl ersteigert hat - daher auch die gute Bewertung.

Beim zweiten mal wars Sofortkauf.
Die Höhe vom Preis lässt schon auf Handy schliessen, auch, weil oben bei den Daten Handy steht und nicht Bild. Auch die Formulierung Simlockfrei...

Das ist arglistige Täuschung.
Ich hoffe, das geht vor Gericht und der Verkäufer muss ein I Phone liefern


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Februar 2010)

In dem Fall finde ich es auch grenzwertig.

In vielen anderen Fällen kann ich die Käufer nicht verstehen, in diesem Fall halte ich es auch für Täuschung.


----------



## basti138 (22. Februar 2010)

Ließ dir nur mal eim paar Angebote durch...
Rechtschreibfehler, Formulierungsfehler, Sinnverfälschende Satzbaufehler...
Sind alle Absicht?

Wenn man sich mal die Pflichten, denen man als Verkäufer einwilligt, durchliest
Das dreiste ist ja, dass auf dem Bild auch ein Handy mit drauf ist.


----------



## pixelquantec (22. Februar 2010)

basti138 schrieb:


> Ließ dir nur mal eim paar Angebote durch...
> Rechtschreibfehler, Formulierungsfehler, Sinnverfälschende Satzbaufehler...
> Sind alle Absicht?
> 
> ...


 

Genau. Sonst wäre es ja auch kein "BILD vom iPhone".


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Februar 2010)

Fällt soetwas nicht unter Unverhältnismäßigkeit?


----------



## Black Evil (22. Februar 2010)

Es ist übrigens faktisch kein Betrug. 

Aber man könnte es arglistische Täuschung nennen. Der Typ soll mal hoffen, dass niemand der Betrogenen einen guten Anwalt hat bzw. eine Rechtschutz, wie er selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (22. Februar 2010)

Ja aber seine Rechtsschutz kann sprechen, denn Spassbieter werden von ihr höhren.

Am Ende kann er froh sein, wenn ein gegnerischer Anwalt es bei einer Stornierung des Kaufes belässt.


----------



## quereinsteigerB (23. Februar 2010)

So etwas sieht man mit PS3 Karton alle Nase lang. Wenn es so drin steht, wie hier im Beispiel zu sehen, ist ein Kauf pure Dummheit!
Wie sehr blockiert die Gier nach dem Touchdingens denn die Gehirnfunktion?


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Februar 2010)

Es gibt in Deutschland Rechte, die Käufer schützen, die, sei es aus eigener Dummheit oder warum auch immer, Opfer einer solchen Täuschung geworden sind, die darauf abzielt, ein unverhältnismäßigen Preis für die angebotene Ware zu bekommen.

Es verärgert mich, immerwieder zu lesen, "ist doch selbst schuld".
Wenn Ihr sebst einmal Opfer einer solchen Aktion geworden seit, dann erscheint die Welt in einem ganz anderen Licht.


----------



## leeresblatt (23. Februar 2010)

sowas passiert denen nicht, ist doch klar.  tatsächlich würden sie es aus Scham nie zugeben.


----------



## Metrum (23. Februar 2010)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/verkaufe-2leptops/4540493

Ich würde dann zehn Gramm von dem Zeug kaufen was der geraucht hat! Oder es  hat doch einen anderen Grund?


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Februar 2010)

dubios ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (23. Februar 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nicht das ebay was dagegen unternimmt, da es nun mal nicht verboten ist elektronische Daten zuverkaufen.




Also den Wichser, der letzten einen Boxxer Karton fÃ¼r 250â¬ verkaufen wollte habe ich gemeldet, sein Angebot wurde entfernt. 
Daher wÃ¼rde ich das mal nicht so pauschal sagen.


----------



## macmaegges (23. Februar 2010)

Warum zum Teufel titulierst du ihn als Wichser???

Wenn überhaupt irgendeine Beleidigung dann  Gauner,Verbrecher,Betrüger ...
Aber nicht Wichser.

Übrigens habe ich ihn auch gemeldet.

Es gibt Käuferschutz, schön und gut, aber wenn in der Anzeige auch nur ganz klein gedruckt steht das es sich um einen Karton Handelt, dann ist der Käufer, der nicht genau liesst selbst schuld.


Bitte jetzt keine Diskusion mehr über diese Lächerlioche Thema. Bleibt einfach auf dem Boden und normal, wenn ihr einen seht der so was abzieht, dann meldet ihn, macht euch drüber lustig, und seid froh das ihr nicht drauf geboten habt.

Danke


----------



## pixelquantec (23. Februar 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/verkaufe-2leptops/4540493
> 
> Ich würde dann zehn Gramm von dem Zeug kaufen was der geraucht hat! Oder es hat doch einen anderen Grund?


 
Bei geklauten Laptops ist oft kein Netzteil dabei...........Sach ich ma.


----------



## smithi80 (23. Februar 2010)

hier nochmal was grenzwertiges....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Poison-bike-Down...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3caa7b7178


----------



## stephan- (23. Februar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel titulierst du ihn als Wichser???
> 
> Wenn überhaupt irgendeine Beleidigung dann  Gauner,Verbrecher,Betrüger ...
> Aber nicht Wichser.



Ich tituliere ihn als Wichser, da er ein Wichser ist. Wobei Àrschloch auch ganz treffend wäre. Keine Ahnung was du von mir willst.


----------



## hai-nik (23. Februar 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> hier nochmal was grenzwertiges....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Poison-bike-Downhill-Freeride-Kona-Scott-Specialized_W0QQitemZ260558254456QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item3caa7b7178


hast du den schon gemeldet? das scheint jetzt bei ebay mode zu werden.habe die auktion eben gemeldet.


----------



## manfred01 (23. Februar 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> hier nochmal was grenzwertiges....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Poison-bike-Down...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3caa7b7178



Wie gesagt: "in Einzelteilen" 
Muss ja wohl eine große Schraube sein, wenn er sie für 4,90 Euro als Paket versendet. Aber er wird schon seine gerechte Strafe bekommen und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## HILLKILLER (23. Februar 2010)

Wird ja echt immer besser!! Aber vllt. ist die Schraube auch wertvoller als das Bike selbst 

Also merke, bei Ebay immer genau lesen 

PS: gemeldet


----------



## macmaegges (24. Februar 2010)

Wie du schon sagtest.

Immer genau lesen.

In der Anzeige steht:    
 "ACHTUNG: Sie bieten hier bei dieser Auktion nur auf eine Schraube vom Sattel!!!!!"


Also...  Warum melden ??

Und das hat er noch hinzugefügt:  "Am 24.02.10 hat der Verkäufer die folgenden Angaben hinzugefügt:ACHTUNG: In der Auktion ist nicht das ganze Fahrrad zu ersteigern!!! Ich verkaufe hier nur eine Schraube vom Sattel! Ich möchte hier niemanden täuschen, sondern die Möglichkeit geben auf Anfrage, wenn Interesse besteht, die anderen Teile einzeln zu verkaufen!"


----------



## Maedion (24. Februar 2010)

Stellt sich nur die Frage warum dann sowas trotzdem unter Mountainbikes also kompletträder inseriert wird und nicht unter den entsprechenden Ersatzteilen. Normalerweiser würde der Erlös der sogenannten Schraube kaum die Ebay kosten abdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (24. Februar 2010)

Der Typ mit der Sattelschraube hat jedenfalls schonmal aufgeben müssen !

Anscheinend ist eBay klar geworden, dass es nicht grad werbewirksam ist, wenn sie nichts gegen derlei Wildwuchs tun.


----------



## Black Evil (24. Februar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagtest.
> 
> Immer genau lesen.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch totaler Blödsinn ! Er beschreibt die Sattelschraube, um die es ja angeblich nur geht ja in keinster Weise. Normalerweise müßte man auf das Angebot eingehen und ihm dann den Arsch aufreissen, dass der Artikel nicht der Beschreibung entspricht !

Auf so eine Art Beschiss kann ich ja mal garnicht ! Der Vogel mit dem IPhone Bild ist aber noch schlimmer.


----------



## strangeandnice (24. Februar 2010)

Das Mountainbike - äh - die Schraube habe ich auch mal bei ebay gemeldet.

Etwas anderes: Interessanterweise häufen sich in letzter Zeit hochpreisige Angebote von Biketeilen von Verkäufern aus Israel, die sich auf den ersten Blick als deutsche Verkäufer tarnen.
z.B.:
http://shop.ebay.de/hana-72/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

Ich glaube, dass das immer derselbe Betrüger oder dieselbe Gruppe ist.
Irritierend, wie viele da noch ahnungslos mitbieten.


----------



## smithi80 (24. Februar 2010)

macmages scheint wohl auch einer von denen zu sein wenn man seine kommentare liest...


----------



## 4mate (24. Februar 2010)

strangeandnice schrieb:


> Biketeilen von Verkäufern aus Israel, die sich auf den ersten Blick als deutsche Verkäufer tarnen.
> z.B.:
> http://shop.ebay.de/hana-72/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340
> 
> ...





> Für Ihre Suche wurden *keine Übereinstimmungen gefunden*.





> *Mitgliedschaft beendet*


----------



## stephan- (24. Februar 2010)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Der Typ mit der Sattelschraube hat jedenfalls schonmal aufgeben müssen !
> 
> Anscheinend ist eBay klar geworden, dass es nicht grad werbewirksam ist, wenn sie nichts gegen derlei Wildwuchs tun.



Zumal die nicht blöd sind und ihre Kohle wollen. Wenn der Typ irgendwas für 1 reinstellt und verkauft und sich so eine "Privatplattform" zum Verkauf seiner Teile schafft geht ebay da komplett leer aus.
Die Provision und Angebotsgebühr geht schon in die >100 bei einem Komplettrad. Völlig verständlich, dass die dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## macmaegges (24. Februar 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> macmages scheint wohl auch einer von denen zu sein wenn man seine kommentare liest...




Klar und du bist mein erstes Opfer, du weisst es nur noch nicht


----------



## derdaud (24. Februar 2010)

Hab den noch gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-Stinky-S-St...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4cedc58cc2


----------



## basti138 (24. Februar 2010)

Bei dem ohne Sattel... sind das 160er Scheiben passend zum Einsatzgebiet der Scheiben gute Contis...
Da hat wohl jemand vor dem Kauf noch gute Billiglaufräder eingebaut.
und die Kurbel ist auch noch im Katalog.

Ja:"* Beste Qualität und Verarbeitung! Verkauf wie aufden Bildern zu sehen!"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdaud (25. Februar 2010)

Und die Gabeln sind auch ziemlich sinnfrei verteilt.


----------



## renky (25. Februar 2010)

für den preis krieg ich drei neue stinkys die sind dann auch vollständig und sinnvoller ausgestattet


----------



## GAT (25. Februar 2010)

.... mal eine andere KuriositÃ¤t, nicht Ebay sondern Amazon und nicht KÃ¤ufer sondern VerkÃ¤ufer ....

ich wollte ein paar alte BÃ¼cher bei Amazon reinstellen, der erste Test fÃ¼r 99 ct ....

das sagt Amazon:
_Ihr Preis: EUR 0,99
Amazon.de-VerkaufsgebÃ¼hr (bei Verkauf): EUR 2,15 fÃ¼r Versand innerhalb Deutschlands *
Umsatzsteuer(bei Verkauf): 0,32 â¬ fÃ¼r Versand innerhalb Deutschlands *​_
d.h. ich verkaufe das Buch fÃ¼r 99 ct und muÃ 2,47 EUR fÃ¼r GebÃ¼hren und Steuern zahlen  :kotz:

Edit ... ich hab das Buch natÃ¼rlich nicht eingestellt und werde meine BÃ¼cher verschenken!


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Februar 2010)

MÃ¼s Lee schrieb:


> @ leeresblatt: Nein, *aber wenn schon groÃ und mehrmals in der Beschreibung darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird*, dass nur ein Bild vom iPhone kommt und dann jemand TROTZDEM 390â¬ dafÃ¼r hinblÃ¤ttert, so ist das pure Dummheit.


Es wird nicht mehrmals drauf hingewiesen und auch nicht groÃ.
In der ersten Zeile steht hinter I-Phone das Wort Bild, das ist schnell Ã¼berlesen. In der vierten Zeile weiÃt er darauf hin, soweit okay. 
Wenn er nicht die Absicht hÃ¤tte zu betrÃ¼gen, hÃ¤tt er einfach:"Verkaufe Bild von meinem I-Phone" schreiben kÃ¶nnen, mehr braucht es nicht.
Aber wieso hebt er in rot die Eigenschaften des Handy hervor???
Weil er ein BetrÃ¼ger ist, ganz klar arglistige TÃ¤uschung, sollte jeder gute Anwalt durchgesetzt kriegen.


> Gut, sie wird zwar vom VerkÃ¤ufer ausgenutzt, aber heutzutage sollte man schon ein wenig wissen, wie der Hase lÃ¤uft und ein klein wenig nachdenken und die Beschreibung lesen, bevor man mitbietet.


SchÃ¶n dass du solche Leute auch noch verteidigst...


----------



## el-master (26. Februar 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Es wird nicht mehrmals drauf hingewiesen und auch nicht groß.
> In der ersten Zeile steht hinter I-Phone das Wort Bild, das ist schnell überlesen. In der vierten Zeile weißt er darauf hin, soweit okay.
> Wenn er nicht die Absicht hätte zu betrügen, hätt er einfach:"Verkaufe Bild von meinem I-Phone" schreiben können, mehr braucht es nicht.
> Aber wieso hebt er in rot die Eigenschaften des Handy hervor???
> ...


 
Du sagst es!!

Wenn manche mit der selben Akribie wie sie versuchen die Betrüger  zu verteidigen auch mal die Ebay-AGB lesen würden, wären sämtliche Unklarheiten beseitigt! 
Da steht nämlich genau drinn was wo wie anzubieten ist! 
Und nach den AGB bleibt nix anderes übrig als Betrug!


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn ihr meint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el-master (26. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meint...


 

Das hat mit "Meinung" nix zu tun!! 

Das hat was mit "Vertrag" zu tun! 

Ebay ist kein Spielplatz für die Halbwelt sondern eine Plattform auf der zwei "Geschäftspartner" einen Vertrag miteinander eingehen.

Und jeder der sich bei Ebay mal angemeldet hat bestätigt dass er die AGB gelesen hat und akzeptieren wird. 

Das gilt auch für die besonders schlauen Verkäufer. 
Die meissten der "OVP-Karton" oder "Bilder" Verkäufer verstossen schlicht gegen die AGB! Und dadurch kommt dann auch kein gültiger Vertrag zustande!
Wie bereits erwähnt gibt es Vorschriften WAS, WIE und WO eingestellt werden darf! Da gibts nix wachsweiches, das ist geregelt. 


Ein Beispiel von mir! 
Letztes Jahr neues Bike aufgebaut und bei einem Bike-Händler einen kompletten Disc-Bremsensatz betsellt. 
Bezahlt hab´ ich sofort. Bekommen habe ich eine Mail mit dem Hinweis dass die Teile nicht auf Lager sind und es drei Wochen dauern wird bis sie geliefert werden können!

Ein Mail meinerseits mit dem Hinweis auf die Ebay-AGB §9 Absatz4 hat Wunder bewirkt. 

Der Händler hat zwangsläufig alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen müssen um mir zügig meine Bremsen zu besorgen.

Das ist der Vorteil wenn man bevor man die Ebay-AGB bestätigt diese auch mal durchliest!!


----------



## jojolintzi (26. Februar 2010)

Macht dazu doch bitte euren eigenen Tread auf.


----------



## Agen~UrBan (26. Februar 2010)

Wer von euch noch ein "SHOW" Bike für den nächsten Heimatliederabend der jungen Nationalisten braucht sollte sich das hier anschaffen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Show-Bi...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item335a8d6f6f


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Februar 2010)

1600â¬ (oder 900.. laut Bewertungen) fÃ¼r das Bike zahlt auch nur jemand der die aufkleberentsprechende Einstellung pflegt 

_...und wer fragt freiwillig an, ob die Aufkleber unter Lack sind, oder ob es mÃ¶glich ist da auch Antifaaufkleber ranzupappen *duckundweg*_


----------



## macmaegges (26. Februar 2010)

Das Teil aht er am 19.12 schon mal verkauft...

War ihm wohl zu wenig Kohle...  hat da ein Kollege von ihm geboten und es ersteigert???

Spekulationen über Spekulationen


----------



## stephan- (26. Februar 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-ex-Kona-st...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item35a72d6b47
> 
> Auch nicht schlecht, wenn man sich nicht für eine Marke entscheiden kann!



Also wenn die Gabel dort momentan 200mm Federweg hergibt fress ich einen Besen


----------



## peter muc (26. Februar 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> 1600 [/I]



klar, lauter nobel-parts .... vor allem der Sattel ... Comus Plush ... oder Plüsch ? 19,99 Euro


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2010)

Klar ist der Sattel nobel - sonst hätten den doch viel mehr Biker hier im Forum!!! 
Den hat halt nicht jeder und außerdem gabs den nur zusammen im Starterpacket zusammen mit Schaltung, Kurbel, Ritzeln, etc! 

Sozusagen als *Nobeledition* beim Praktiker.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Februar 2010)

"Kurbel mit Carbon-Schutz"...die Kurbel ist die billigste die es von Shimano gibt, kostet 20  und der Plastikring ist nicht aus Carbon...naja, das Acera Schaltwerk haut es wieder raus.


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2010)

Hierzu fällt mir nichts ein!  

Aber auch die Beschreibung hat es in sich (... Sattel höhenverstellbar)!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/florena-fahrrad-mit-werbung/4624841


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (27. Februar 2010)

Geil  

"Hochmodernes Mountainbike"


----------



## Jbnk03 (27. Februar 2010)

170 Euro...wenn er die 0 hinten weglässt würde der Wert vielleicht stimmen.


----------



## bentiger_1991 (27. Februar 2010)

hat zwar nix mit mountainbike zu tun, aber trotzdem sehr kurios wie ich finde. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de


----------



## smithi80 (27. Februar 2010)

das ist echt krass, würd mal gerne wissen ob er wirlich daran glaubt oder akuten geldmangel hatt.


----------



## astral67 (27. Februar 2010)

bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> hat zwar nix mit mountainbike zu tun, aber trotzdem sehr kurios wie ich finde.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de



Wird wohl auch nicht mehr einbringen, wie diese andere Auktion von ihm...mit viel Glück ne gute Bewertung


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2010)

> dies merkte ich als ich einen dicken Klumpen in meiner Hose gefühlt hatte. Mein erster Eindruck bestätigte sich jedoch nicht! Es war der Stein der Weisen!



*was anderes wäre Ihm wahrscheinlich lieber gewesen...*


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Februar 2010)

was ist daran so schlimm? Er will es doch spenden? Es gibt ne menge Leute, die v.A. Afrikanische Hilfsprojekte mit dolchen Steinen finanzieren. 
Sie suchen "schöne" Steine, verkaufen die für einen symbolischen Betrag an Leute, die zuviel Geld haben (also uns) und spenden den Erlöß.
Die Käufer werden durch den Stein an ihre "gute Tat" erinnert, was ein Gefühl der eigenen Barmherzigkeit vermitteln soll, der Stein hat also ausschließlich Psychologischen und bestenfalls Ideellen Wert.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2010)

Er wollte sich mit dem Rahmen ein Fully aufbauen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Dirt-Bi...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item19ba4d7590


----------



## MonsterJoe (28. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230439455272


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (28. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Er wollte sich mit dem Rahmen ein Fully aufbauen.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Dirt-Bi...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item19ba4d7590



Sehr interessant, vor allem das 24er Rad hinten find ich super...


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Februar 2010)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230439455272



Geil, DANKE!


----------



## peter muc (28. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Er wollte sich mit dem Rahmen ein Fully aufbauen.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Dirt-Bi...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item19ba4d7590



@RolandMC: erstmal vernünftig lesen und dann meckern ! er schreibt doch deutlich, er hätte gerne ein Fully, konnte sich aber einen Fully-Rahmen nicht leisten. also hat er sich das Ding zusammengebaut ...


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2010)

vorallem sehr sinnvoll zusammengebaut....


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2010)

peter muc schrieb:


> @RolandMC: erstmal vernünftig lesen und dann meckern ! er schreibt doch deutlich, er hätte gerne ein Fully, konnte sich aber einen Fully-Rahmen nicht leisten. also hat er sich das Ding zusammengebaut ...



dann lies mal den Schluß "und viell. doch noch ein Fully daraus macht"


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2010)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230439455272


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (28. Februar 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> dann lies mal den Schluß "und viell. doch noch ein Fully daraus macht"



stell dir vor, man kann einen HT Rahmen durch nen Fully Rahmen ersetzen, krass ne?


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Februar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> stell dir vor, man kann einen HT Rahmen durch nen Fully Rahmen ersetzen, krass ne?



halte ich für ausgeschlossen...


----------



## stadtguerillero (28. Februar 2010)

traumhaft...

http://cgi.ebay.de/n-lock-Spezialvo...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2a05057725


----------



## firefox78 (28. Februar 2010)

Wie jetzt? Ohne Schlüssel? Wasn das?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. März 2010)

Find ich jetzt nicht kurios, ist doch ne gute Erfindung. 

Ohne Schlüssel ist natürlich doof.......


----------



## stadtguerillero (1. März 2010)

ja, mega aufwändiges angebot für schrott:
schloss ohne schlüssel...
gruss


----------



## Macrotron (1. März 2010)

Trethebel


----------



## Jetpilot (1. März 2010)

Was nicht so wild is...


----------



## MonsterJoe (2. März 2010)

....
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280469642710#ht_828wt_1167


----------



## manfred01 (2. März 2010)

Falls noch jemand einen Atomschutzbunker braucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330408714804


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (2. März 2010)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich über das streichholz lachen oder weinen soll...


----------



## Metrum (2. März 2010)

?


----------



## GHOSTrider5003 (2. März 2010)

ich find das Streichholz ziemlich herrlich...vor allem auch die Fragen unten...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. März 2010)

gut gebrauchte Deore-Kurbel
Die muß er ziemlich lange gut gebraucht haben, daß aus der Deore sowas geworden ist...


----------



## Sentilo (2. März 2010)

Das ist doch alles Kinderkacke, das richtig coole Zeug gibt's bei der Verwertungsgesellschaft für Bundeseigentum: www.vebeg.de

Wie wär's mit 'nem Landungsboot für Opa oder 'nem Rolls-Royce-Flugmotor für Papas müde Familienkutsche? Unimogs für den stilechten Tremalzo-Shuttle gibt's natürlich auch, ebenso wie olle Krankenwagen als WoMo-Basis fürs Studentenvolk. 

Die Vebeg versteigert unheimlich viel Zeug aus Bundeseigentum, und das meiste kostet nicht die Welt ... 

 Sentilo


----------



## alet08 (2. März 2010)

Dann schaut euch mal diese: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170414588902 Bewertung an 8O


----------



## Sentilo (2. März 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Dann schaut euch mal diese: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170414588902 Bewertung an 8O


 
Klar: schlechte Bewertung von dem Typ, der 390 Euro für ein BILD von einem iPhone bezahlt hat 
ABER: gute Bewertung von dem Typ, der für das iPhone-Bild 80 Euro bezahlt hat 

Plemplem.


----------



## iceCalt (2. März 2010)

Die Auktion gibt's einige Seiten davor auch.


----------



## Grandfather (2. März 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Klar: schlechte Bewertung von dem Typ, der 390 Euro für ein BILD von einem iPhone bezahlt hat
> ABER: gute Bewertung von dem Typ, der für das iPhone-Bild 80 Euro bezahlt hat
> 
> Plemplem.



Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich wenn:

1. der beste Kumpel ein "Mindestpreissicherungsgebot" abgegeben hat und nicht überboten wurde ...
2. mit dem 2.Account eben kurz für ein seriöses Aussehen des Verkäufers gesorgt werden soll ...

Das böse B-Wort darf man ja leider in Deutschland nur benutzen, wenn derjenige auch wirklich wegen Betrugs verurteilt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (2. März 2010)

Hier gibts ein super RR:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad_W0QQitem...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9eedb24c
Nur die Artikelbeschreibung ist nícht so super.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. März 2010)

Sehr geil, und noch dazu von nem gewerblichen Händler:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200442822872


----------



## Metrum (2. März 2010)

Sieht bissel aus als würden die Kosten von der Krankenkasse übernommen!


----------



## pixelquantec (2. März 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Hier gibts ein super RR:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad_W0QQitem...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9eedb24c
> Nur die Artikelbeschreibung ist nícht so super.


 
Da können die Frühjahrsklassiker ja kommen. Paris-Roubaix sollte damit kein Problem sein.


----------



## Grandfather (2. März 2010)

Tja, hat schon so seinen Reiz ... und wenn's nur Brechreiz ist


----------



## HILLKILLER (3. März 2010)

falls es wen geben sollte der immer noch nicht genug hat...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schnee_W0QQitemZ110493947427QQcmdZViewItemQQptZTotal_Verr%C3%BCcktes?hash=item19b9f3d623

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schnee-von-gestern-1-a-Qualitaet-Neuware_W0QQitemZ170453498675QQcmdZViewItemQQptZTotal_Verr%C3%BCcktes?hash=item27afd1fb33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (3. März 2010)

Die Artikelbeschreibung vom 2. Angebot ist richtig gut, was Schnee so alles kann^^


----------



## peter muc (3. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Die Artikelbeschreibung vom 2. Angebot ist richtig gut, was Schnee so alles kann^^



na ja, sehe ich nicht so ... ist doch Betrug ! 
er schreibt "Schnee von gestern" und dabei ist der Schnee vom 10.02.2010 und nicht von gestern !!


----------



## Jetpilot (3. März 2010)

der eine will wohl noch geld dafür haben, dass ihm jemand seine einfahrt freikehrt, unverschämtheit.


----------



## EvilEvo (3. März 2010)

peter muc schrieb:


> na ja, sehe ich nicht so ... ist doch Betrug !
> er schreibt "Schnee von gestern" und dabei ist der Schnee vom 10.02.2010 und nicht von gestern !!



Also mir kommts so vor als wäre der 10.2. erst gestern gewesen, so genau kann ich mich noch dran erinnern^^.


----------



## pixelquantec (3. März 2010)

Vielleicht ist das Angebot auch nur verschlüsselt und er verkauft so Koks auf ebay.


----------



## LoonyG (3. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das Angebot auch nur verschlüsselt und er verkauft so Koks auf ebay.



dan währ die Tüte für 1 bestimt nimmer da, n schnäpchen


----------



## Grandfather (3. März 2010)

ach so ... deswegen so günstig ... weil - "abgelaufen"


----------



## Smourock17 (3. März 2010)

Beschreibung? geilo!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&ih=002&category=115739&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1


----------



## pixelquantec (3. März 2010)

Eigentlich cool. Und wenn man davon leben kann: um so besser.


----------



## astral67 (3. März 2010)

LoonyG schrieb:


> dan währ die Tüte für 1 bestimt nimmer da, n schnäpchen



Das ist sicher auch verschlüsselt, Den Faktor kennen vermutlich nur eingeweihte  

drah di net um, oh, oh, schau, schau, der Kommissar geht um...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (3. März 2010)

astral67 schrieb:


> Das ist sicher auch verschlüsselt, Den Faktor kennen vermutlich nur eingeweihte
> 
> drah di net um, oh, oh, schau, schau, der Kommissar geht um...


----------



## Jbnk03 (4. März 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Dann schaut euch mal diese: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170414588902 Bewertung an 8O


Ich hab das jetzt mal gemeldet, mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## macmaegges (4. März 2010)

Das Angebot ist seit 3 Monaten beendet...
Was soll da noch grossartiges passieren ?


----------



## Grandfather (4. März 2010)

NIX wird passieren .. die betreffende Bewertung / der Artikel wird einfach so verschwinden - leider hat niemand eine Hardcopy davon gemacht, bevor gemeldet wurde.


----------



## 4mate (4. März 2010)

Es ist doch alles noch da, du kannst den ganzen Tag Hard-Copys machen...


----------



## Grandfather (4. März 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> Es ist doch alles noch da, du kannst den ganzen Tag Hard-Copys machen...



nene ... kürzlich war da noch eine positive Bewertung für denselben Artikel bei etwa 80 EUR zu sehen ... und die fehlt nun seltsamerweise. (sowohl die Bewertung, als auch der Artikel - aber vielleicht war es ja wirklich schon über 3 Monate - bin allerdings erst vor kurzem auf diese Auktion aufmerksam geworden)


----------



## Agen~UrBan (4. März 2010)

Grandfather schrieb:


> nene ... kürzlich war da noch eine positive Bewertung für denselben Artikel bei etwa 80 EUR zu sehen ... und die fehlt nun seltsamerweise. (sowohl die Bewertung, als auch der Artikel - aber vielleicht war es ja wirklich schon über 3 Monate - bin allerdings erst vor kurzem auf diese Auktion aufmerksam geworden)




Hä??? Die Bewertung is doch noch da!  Siehe Datum 03.12.09 und vergleiche Artikelnummer! 

Müssen wir den ganzen Mist jetz wieder durchkauen??? Die Seiten davor haben echt schon gereicht


----------



## Grandfather (4. März 2010)

JaNee IsKlaar .. hast ja Recht ... 170414588902 ist nur nach 3 Monaten nicht mehr im Bewertungsprofil klickbar ...  ... brauchen wir also nicht mehr weiter zu kauen ... aber, passieren wird trotzdem nix, denn damit verdient E-Bay letztendlich sein Geld - mit Verkäufen, nicht mit Käufern


----------



## Jbnk03 (5. März 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Das Angebot ist seit 3 Monaten beendet...
> Was soll da noch grossartiges passieren ?


uuups....war wohl etwas spät gestern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (5. März 2010)

In der Schweiz ging kÃ¼rzlich ein Iphone Karton fÃ¼r â¬350 Ã¼bern Tisch.

Klar, ist assy: Aber darf denn das Lesen des Angebots nicht vorausgesetzt werden? Man kann dem VerkÃ¤ufer ja auch Fragen stellen(mach ich Ã¼brigens immer)...


----------



## baltes21 (5. März 2010)

da muss ich  swiss recht  geben, 
ein wenig  eigeninitiative  darf noch voraus  gesetzt werden.
auch wenn  das einstellen  solcher  artikeln nicht  die feine englische art ist.


----------



## el-master (5. März 2010)

baltes21 schrieb:


> da muss ich swiss recht geben,
> ein wenig eigeninitiative darf noch voraus gesetzt werden.
> auch wenn das einstellen solcher artikeln nicht die feine englische art ist.


 
Es kommt darauf an wo man sie einstellt!!

Wenn ich eine Originalverpackung auch in der Rubrik "Verpackung" einstelle und auch in dem Angebotstext noch deutlich reinschreibe dass es sich um die OVP handelt, dann ist derjenige selbst Schuld der 350Euros bezahlt.

Wenn ich die Packung allerdings unter der Rubrik des entsprechenden Geräts einstelle und alles noch wachsweich formuliere dann ist es un der Tat nicht die feine englische Art!!
Dann könnte man durchaus auch von Betrug reden.


----------



## Grandfather (5. März 2010)

Das ist so ne Sache mit den "Rubriken" ... hab deswegen neulich eine neue 2009 Reba SL Gabel günstig bekommen, weil die Kategorie bei E-Bay nicht funktioniert hat - wollte mein Gebot erhöhen und bekam plötzlich den Hinweis: "ACHTUNG, IN DIESER KATEGORIE WERDEN NUR HANDY DUMMYS EINGESTELLT" ... so was schreckt gewöhnlich viele Erstbieter ab - ich hatte also keine Konkurrenz - eine klärende E-Mail konnte meine Bedenken zerstreuen - auch alle anderen Gabeln, die eingestellt waren zeigten diese Symptome, also hab ich's "gewagt".

Ansonsten schadet es nicht, übervorsichtig zu sein. Das schnelle Geld lockt eben viele kleine Gauner (und mehr sind die Bubis ja leider echt nicht) - Kleinvieh macht aber eben auch Mist - zuerst 50 positive Bewertungen mit 1 EUR Artikeln aufbauen und dann 100 iPhone Kartons verkaufen ... das lohnt sich schon.


----------



## hai-nik (5. März 2010)

el-master schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an wo man sie einstellt!!
> 
> Wenn ich eine Originalverpackung auch in der Rubrik "Verpackung" einstelle und auch in dem Angebotstext noch deutlich reinschreibe dass es sich um die OVP handelt, dann ist derjenige selbst Schuld der 350Euros bezahlt.
> 
> ...


man könnte nicht nur,mann muss! leider nimmt so was immer mehr überhand.
wenn ich auf solche artikel stosse,melde ich diese bei ebay. früher habe ich einfach drüber weg gesehen. wenn massenweise user solche artikel melden wird sich ebay(vlt.?) der problematik widmen.


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. März 2010)

Eigentlich ist es doch so einfach, wenn KLAR im Text steht, was man ersteigert hat niemand ein Problem damit. Wenn es aber darauf angelegt ist zu tÃ¤uschen halte ich das fÃ¼r bedenklich, bei einer Zeitungskleinanzeige schreibt ja auch niemand rein, "coole ps3...bla bla...Verpackung". 

http://cgi.ebay.de/PlayStation-3-PS...emQQptZKartons_Schachteln?hash=item2c536888e3

Andererseits frage ich mich, warum fÃ¼r klar als Verpackungen deklarierte Artikel immernoch fast 100eu bezahlt wird...oder es hat sich mal ein Jurist rangesetzt um die Anbieter danach zu verklagen, wer weiÃ. Ein anderes Motiv kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ist mir doch egal ob ne Verpackung bei ist oder nicht. 

Aber wie immer, bei Ebay kann man alles verkaufen...
Hab fÃ¼r EIN Nicolai Pospekt auchschon gut 40â¬ bekommen  Also ich sag nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. März 2010)

Naja - der hatte die Verpackung ja schon mal drin, dieses Jahr. Hat dann wohl aber richtig Druck bekommen und den Schwanz eingezogen.
Woher er den neuerlichen Mut hat ist mir auch nicht klar. Und ich denke auch so lange ebay dran verdient ist denen das egal!


----------



## peter muc (5. März 2010)

wie lange wollt ihr das Thema noch durchkauen ? das war doch schon längst begraben


----------



## Grandfather (5. März 2010)

hai-nik schrieb:


> .... wenn massenweise user solche artikel melden wird sich ebay(vlt.?) der problematik widmen.



Ganz ehrlich ... genau das glaube ich nicht, denn genau damit ist Geld verdient - und der Ärger ist bei den Käufern / Polizei / Anwälten / Gerichten ... Idealfall oder ?



HILLKILLER schrieb:


> ...
> Andererseits frage ich mich, warum für klar als Verpackungen deklarierte  Artikel immernoch fast 100eu bezahlt wird...  ... ist mir doch egal ob ne  Verpackung bei ist oder nicht.
> 
> Aber wie immer, bei Ebay kann man alles verkaufen...
> Hab für EIN Nicolai Pospekt auchschon gut 40 bekommen  Also ich sag  nichts



"Sammler" ... mehr sag ich nicht dazu (bin ich ja auch) . Ich hab ja eben erst ein Blechschild für den Steuerkopf von Diamant vertickert ... und der Käufer (netter Typ übrigens) hat es am nächsten Morgen direkt vor der Arbeit abgeholt, der verkauft es jetzt weiter, weil er zwischenzeitig ein anderes Schild vom Kumpel bekommen hat .. tz tz tz


----------



## Agen~UrBan (5. März 2010)

peter muc schrieb:


> wie lange wollt ihr das Thema noch durchkauen ? das war doch schon längst begraben



Das hab ich weiter oben auch schon gefragt! -.- 


Geil jetz gibts schon USD Gabeln an Baumarkträdern 
Man beachte bitte auch den Einleitungssatz der Artikelbeschreibung  

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item335ab689b1


----------



## Grandfather (5. März 2010)

Yo ... und _sicher_ ist die Erde auch eine Scheibe - MIST, dahin hätte ich Geld investieren sollen ... das ist ne richtig coole Gurke - viel Gewicht für's Geld ;-)


----------



## -Chris- (5. März 2010)

Agen~UrBan schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item335ab689b1


Wow, das ist mal ein fetter Hobel. 50 mm Standrohre und 50 mm Tauchrohre . Und das bei einem Verhältnis zum Federweg von 1:2. Brutale Sache. Damit schafft man es bestimmmt auch über das extremste Geländer. Barends und Ständer sind auch gleich mit dabei.
Das muss ich haben


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. März 2010)

Geile Kiste, da freu ich mich ja schon wenn die Kiddies erstmal mit so einem Gerät durch die Stadt touren. Sinn hat das Gerät sicher, 100mm FW bei 50mm Rohrdurchmesser, das klingt ja nach purem hardcore...wiederum kann ich für alle nur hoffen das sich damit keiner den Berg runter stürzt


----------



## Grandfather (5. März 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> ...wiederum kann ich für alle nur hoffen das sich damit keiner den Berg runter stürzt



Im freien Fall ist das aber wohl vernachlässigbar ...


----------



## pixelquantec (5. März 2010)

Downhillgabel mit 100mm Federweg. Dazu mechanische Scheibenbremsen. Und am wichtigsten: Ein Seitenständer ist dabei.

Das kann man nicht mal in die Tonne hauen, weil es dafür zu schwer ist.


----------



## Grandfather (5. März 2010)

hmmm ... sooo schlecht ist das jetzt nicht ! Downhill = Schwer und stabil ... Teil 1 sicher erfüllt.

Mechanische Scheibenbremsen = kein Fading wie bei einer hydraulischen ... und der Ständer ... hmm wenigstens das Fahrrad, weil, ich vermute, daß der Dämpfer nicht ganz sooo optimal ist ... aber wenigstens das Bike hat einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IZTHEWIZ (5. März 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Dann schaut euch mal diese: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170414588902 Bewertung an 8O



das hier ist auch son angebot. wahnsinn, dass die leute das nicht checken!


----------



## pixelquantec (5. März 2010)

Völlig korrekt:
Kategorie:
Business & Industrie > Produktions- & Industriebedarf > Verpackung & Versand > Kartons & Schachteln > Sonstiges


----------



## swiss (6. März 2010)

-Chris- schrieb:


> Wow, das ist mal ein fetter Hobel. 50 mm Standrohre und 50 mm Tauchrohre . Und das bei einem Verhältnis zum Federweg von 1:2. Brutale Sache. Damit schafft man es bestimmmt auch über das extremste Geländer. Barends und Ständer sind auch gleich mit dabei.
> Das muss ich haben



Der Claim ist noch viel geiler:

Expect the uninspected in you!" 

WTF? LOL!

Sollte wohl "unsuspected" heissen?


----------



## swiss (6. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Völlig korrekt:
> Kategorie:
> Business & Industrie > Produktions- & Industriebedarf > Verpackung & Versand > Kartons & Schachteln > Sonstiges



Und die Beschreibung ist auch iO.


----------



## MonsterJoe (6. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Völlig korrekt:
> Kategorie:
> Business & Industrie > Produktions- & Industriebedarf > Verpackung & Versand > Kartons & Schachteln > Sonstiges



hehe, das gleiche wollte ich auch posten 

also die beschreibung ist ok, nichts, das doppeldeutig ist. 
naja, jeden morgen steht ein dummer auf..... den muss man nur finden


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. März 2010)

Titel vs. Beschreibung vs. Nachtrag 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Transcend-16GB-1...mcorder_Speicherkarten_PM?hash=item27afb8b0ca


----------



## swiss (8. März 2010)

Flash-Hose mit Iphone-Karte, was genau peilst du nicht?


----------



## Schlucker36 (8. März 2010)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Titel vs. Beschreibung vs. Nachtrag
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Transcend-16GB-1...mcorder_Speicherkarten_PM?hash=item27afb8b0ca


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. März 2010)

Fail :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceCalt (8. März 2010)

Natürlich sind da nur Fotos von der Hose und dem iPhone drauf. Ist doch logisch.


----------



## Metrum (8. März 2010)

Und hier was - falls es doch nie mehr taut:



http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/schneefahrrad-neu-snowbike/4881370


----------



## swiss (8. März 2010)

K-trak ist geil, gibt's seit 3 Jahren.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IuallwlwQ4"]YouTube- Ktrak James bond[/ame]


----------



## Metrum (8. März 2010)

Kann jemand den Sohn verstehen?! 



http://cgi.ebay.de/Swissbike-Mounta...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3efd84eabd


----------



## Metrum (8. März 2010)

Er hat ja ein noch SCHLIMMERES!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Infinity-Typhoon...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3efd84c9bb


----------



## Grandfather (8. März 2010)

ihr seid einfach nur schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. März 2010)

wieso hat der zwei fahrräder dieser art?


----------



## Grandfather (8. März 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wieso hat der zwei fahrräder dieser art?



Wieso hat da jeweils jemand drauf geboten ? Was in Gottes Namen rechtfertigt 150.- EUR für 2x Edelschrott ?


----------



## Jetpilot (8. März 2010)

wenn es denn edelschrott wäre...


----------



## aufe_und_obe (9. März 2010)

Toki.de hats hier mal wieder geschafft. Nachdem ihm dass Wort "Original" immer noch sehr wichtig erscheint, hab ich mal nachgefragt ob die Crossmax ST tatsächlich verbaut sind, da auf seinem eBay Bild die originalen X719 Xt Cl. zu sehen sind ?(ich verzichte hier absichtlich auf Copy/Paste) 
Die Antwort lautet in etwa: Laufräder: Mavic X 719 mit XT Cl. 
Auf meine Frage: Da du gewerblicher Verkäufer bist gehe ich davon aus  dass evtl. Garantie Ansprüche über dich laufen?
Bekam ich mitgeteilt, dass Garantiefälle über Epple Bikes aus Hamburg abgewickelt werden. 
(soweit mir bekannt ist, ist im Garantiefall der Händler (Rechnung) der Ansprechpartner,nicht der Importeur)   
Am 15.02.2010 wurde die Auktion bei eBay gemeldet, sie haben bis heute nichts dagegen unternommen deshalb poste ich hier.


----------



## paradox (9. März 2010)

der etwas andere klopapierhalter!


----------



## swiss (10. März 2010)

paradox schrieb:


> der etwas andere klopapierhalter!



Gibt's seit über 10 Jahren von PT, aber egal.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. März 2010)

Sehr geil auch das hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280474026095


----------



## lara79 (10. März 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Sehr geil auch das hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280474026095


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2010)

*Hilfe! 
Bin offensichtlich durch ein Zeitfenster gefallen - holt mich zurück!!!
*
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-FOCUS-Fire-E...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4cee094871

Oder ist es der Händler(!) der in der falschen Zeit lebt?!


----------



## Havoc2k (11. März 2010)

zwar kein ebay. aber lustig

sowas brauch ich an meinem fully 

Auspuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike-salomon (11. März 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Hilfe!
> Bin offensichtlich durch ein Zeitfenster gefallen - holt mich zurück!!!
> *
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-FOCUS-Fire-E...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4cee094871
> ...





Mutig - mutig! Da kann man als Händler schnell abgestempelt werden, wenn man so seine Antiquitäten raushaut.....


----------



## HILLKILLER (11. März 2010)

Hey das Focus erinnert mich an ganz ganz früher, vor knapp 10 Jahren hatte ich auch überlegt das zu kaufen  
Aber dafür noch 1100 eu...Antiquitäten werden zwar auch mit dem Alter nicht billiger, aber dafür muss es wenigstens Kult sein, aber Kult ists nicht gerade.


----------



## EvilEvo (12. März 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Hilfe!
> Bin offensichtlich durch ein Zeitfenster gefallen - holt mich zurück!!!
> *
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-FOCUS-Fire-E...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4cee094871
> ...



Ladenhüter extrem!! Find´s trotzdem kein schlechtes Rad aber der Preis ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß. Kenne aber auch einen Händler, der ein mind. genauso altes Wheeler Fully stehen hat, ein bisschen besser ausgestattet, will aber nur 799 dafür.


----------



## Focus09 (12. März 2010)

Hat man auf sowas noch Grantie  oder läuf die Herstellergarantie beim Händelr schon ab 

Hier geht es um das Fully MTB *"Focus Fire Edge", * neu und direkt vom Fachhändler!


----------



## EvilEvo (13. März 2010)

Fakt ist, für dich als Käufer gelten 2 Jahre Garantie ab Kaufdatum, wie der Händler das mit dem Hersteller regelt kann dir egal sein.


----------



## memphis35 (13. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Fakt ist, für dich als Käufer gelten 2 Jahre Garantie ab Kaufdatum, wie der Händler das mit dem Hersteller regelt kann dir egal sein.



Bullshit , mach dich mal schlau Garantie - Gewährleistung

Mfg  35


----------



## StarrerStahl (13. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-SUPER...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2305c8c5a1


----------



## Jetpilot (13. März 2010)

was is denn daran kurios?


----------



## uli49 (13. März 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> was is denn daran kurios?



Ne Super-T in einem Super-V? Der Honk war mit Sicherheit ausschließlich an der Eisdiele mit dem Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (13. März 2010)

was ist ne super-t? (ich weiß es wirklich nicht)


----------



## Silly (13. März 2010)

Dafür verrätst aber du, was deine Sig bedeutet!
http://tinyurl.com/yc94fxa


----------



## Jetpilot (13. März 2010)

Silly schrieb:


> Dafür verrätst aber du, was deine Sig bedeutet!
> http://tinyurl.com/yc94fxa



schönes bild da







guck doch nach, du google pro!
Ich sags dir trotzdem:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSVNbxjdvv8&feature=fvst"]YouTube- THE LAZER COLLECTION[/ame]

Edit: mist der link klappt nicht...


----------



## iceCalt (13. März 2010)

Silly schrieb:


> Dafür verrätst aber du, was deine Sig bedeutet!
> http://tinyurl.com/yc94fxa



Schau mal auf Encyclopedia Dramatica oder ähnlich.


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. März 2010)

Hey das Super V ist doch nen klasse Bike - Downhillausstattung, dazu CC Bremsen und schön Hörnchen dran, absolut falscher Einsatzzweck. Sicher irgend son Rentner gefahren das Teil, weil er im Radladen Komfort verlangt hat. Aber - die Kurbel hätte ich gern in der Vitrine liegen


----------



## kreuzfeld (14. März 2010)

Apfel mit 0GB!
http://cgi.ebay.de/kein-APPLE-IPHON...DE_Handys_ohne_Vertrag_KM?hash=item4a9f5ff082


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruciesCardio (14. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TRIPPER-JEANS-bl...renbekleidung_Herrenjeans?hash=item51912bfe96


----------



## pixelquantec (14. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/dumme-Nuss_W0QQitemZ120540346879QQcmdZViewItemQQptZTotal_Verr%C3%BCcktes?hash=item1c10c3b9ff


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/dumme-Nuss_W0QQitemZ120540346879QQcmdZViewItemQQptZTotal_Verr%C3%BCcktes?hash=item1c10c3b9ff



Geil... Danke!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. März 2010)




----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2010)

Nicht Ebay und eigentlich auch nicht verkäuflich, aber kurios auf jeden Fall, zufällig beim Stöbern auf meine Lieblingsseite entdeckt: http://www.classicdriver.de/de/magazine/3800.asp?id=5427


----------



## peter muc (16. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Nicht Ebay und eigentlich auch nicht verkäuflich, aber kurios auf jeden Fall, zufällig beim Stöbern auf meine Lieblingsseite entdeckt: http://www.classicdriver.de/de/magazine/3800.asp?id=5427



sogar mit eingebautem Bremslicht 
http://www.factor001.com/gallery/the-bike


----------



## Grandfather (16. März 2010)

rule-destroying-speed-machine ... YO ... aber zu wenig Federweg


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. März 2010)

...und Scheibe am Renner darf doch eh nicht.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2010)

peter muc schrieb:


> sogar mit eingebautem Bremslicht
> http://www.factor001.com/gallery/the-bike



Und Touchscreen-Navi in den Carbonlenker eingearbeitet, über das Touchscreen lassen sich auch Pulsmesser, Tacho und Kilometer/Höhenmetermesser bedienen.


----------



## Jetpilot (16. März 2010)

fett! braucht man zwar nicht, aber trotzdem fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (16. März 2010)

Hätte sicher leicht werden können, ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack. So sind 7kg leider schon wieder ziemlich schwer, wenn man sich mal den aktuellen Gewichtsrekord von gut 4kg anschaut.


----------



## Exekuhtot (16. März 2010)

Der aktuelle Gewichtsrekord liegt bei unter 3Kg


----------



## Al_Borland (16. März 2010)

Ui, wusste ich nicht. Aber ich gebe zu, dass ich schon ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr bei den weightweenies geschau habe.


----------



## poritz (16. März 2010)

7 kg is jetz auch wieder net so viel , wenn man bedenkt was ne downhiller wiegt


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. März 2010)

Es gibt auch leichte DHler .


----------



## Al_Borland (16. März 2010)

Und einen Downhiller mit ner Rennmaschine zu vergleichen ist - naja, etwas schräg.


----------



## poritz (16. März 2010)

mit nem DHler werde auch rennen gefahren   naja egal


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. März 2010)

Na klar. Noch nie einen DH-Worldcup gesehen? Die fahren nicht nur zum Spaß da rum.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. März 2010)

Tut mir leid, für Euch beide habe ich heute kein Foto...

Mit Rennmaschine meinte ich ein Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. März 2010)

Fotos her .


----------



## Jetpilot (16. März 2010)

wie kommt der jetzt auf fotos?


----------



## Al_Borland (16. März 2010)

Eben! Ich habe mich doch deutlich ausgedrückt, als ich meinte, dass ich KEIN Foto für ihn habe...


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. März 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, für Euch beide habe ich *heute* kein Foto...



Und morgen?


----------



## Slice93 (16. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/downhill-Maschin...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item45f1a5c99b

mich würde interessieren was passiert wenn der dämfer einfedert


----------



## Jetpilot (16. März 2010)

Wenn der Dämpfer einfedert, dann federt er ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandfather (16. März 2010)

" ... [FONT="]3x Bautenzüge und Bremsschläuche mit Edelklemmen aus Flugzeugabteilung  verbaut ( Bundeswehr vom Tornado ) "


Schön für Architekten (wegen den Bauten), mein ich - toll, wenn man Bauteile 2x bezahlen kann (1x Tornado-Edelklemmen via Steuern - aus denen wird doch der Verteidigungsetat bestritten oder - und dann nochmal bei E-Bay) - wenn der VK Glück hat, liest das keiner, dem so Begriffe wie Diebstahl oder  Hehlerei geläufig sind. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Slice93 (16. März 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Wenn der Dämpfer einfedert, dann federt er ein.


 
soweit ist mir das auch klar.
aber wenn man sich bild 4 anschaut dann sieht man, dass dort kein platz zum einfedern ist.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2010)

Ach, das knackt und kratzt ein bisschen vor der Eisdiele, dann kriegt ihn wenigstens auch jeder mit.


----------



## leeresblatt (16. März 2010)

Slice93 schrieb:


> soweit ist mir das auch klar.
> aber wenn man sich bild 4 anschaut dann sieht man, dass dort kein platz zum einfedern ist.



Passt schon, schau dir an wo der Drehpunkt für den Hinterbau liegt, da wird nichts berührt.


----------



## Slice93 (17. März 2010)

joa, könnte mit glück passen


----------



## ckl-online (17. März 2010)

schön, dass man hier für 2 Kuriositäten eine ganze Seite verschwenden muss.
Kann man nicht einfach die Kuriositäten zeigen und gut ist.
Muss hier über alles ausgiebig diskutiert werden.

Das Forum wird immer ärmer hier.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. März 2010)

ich find das hier echt kurios!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260568058924&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

weils nämlich mein alter Rahmen ist und ich den von nem Kumpel und er ihn damals hier ausm Bikemarkt hatte !und der Rahmen hat echt dicke Dinger mitgemacht,zwar nich ganz so hartt bei mir  aber der Kumpel hat das Teil schon gut geprügelt!von wegen 09 neu gekauft und nur Waldwege und so....

"Ich möchte bei eBay so verkaufen, wie ich auch gerne selber kaufe. Fair, klar und für beide Seiten immer zufriedenstellend."
deswegen hat er mich auch negativ bewertet weil ich Ihm einen angeblich versprochenen Kaufvertrag nicht ausgestellt habe und weil ich laut seinem "Händler"den Dämpfer hätte mitliefern müssen weil der ja zum Rahmen gehören würde!dabei wurde der gar nicht angeboten weil ich den danach weiterverwendet hab.....was fürn Spinner


----------



## Jetpilot (17. März 2010)

Vorallem hat ein Händler warscheinlich auch noch einen '02 er Rahmen eines Helius im Jahr '09 noch neu da stehen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. März 2010)

ja eher unwarscheinlich!aber er hat ihn ja direkt beim Hersteller gekauft!
Somit sollte der Rahmen ja noch Garantie bis 2014 haben


----------



## degoe (17. März 2010)

Slice93 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/downhill-Maschin...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item45f1a5c99b
> 
> mich würde interessieren was passiert wenn der dämfer einfedert



LOL 1200 fur neh marzocchi Bomber 170mm Gabel...hmmmm achja und er hat neh GRIP*SHIT* verbaut..hmmm das stinkt doch gewaltig?
Maxxis mit Gelber Aufschrift laut seiner aussage werden die so nicht mehr gemacht... mit den roter streifen nicht mehr,aber die gelber Schrift gibt es immer noch meines Wissens..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (17. März 2010)

Nix für ungut, aber das liest sich für mich so ähnlich wie: "Der Kerl hat mir mal ne negative Bewertung verpasst, das zahle ich ihm jetzt heim."


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. März 2010)

Nix für ungut da liegst du falsch!generell wärs mir wurscht,aber der Rahmen ist nun mal nicht neu und entspricht so gut wie gar nicht der Artikelbeschreibung!wenn das nicht wär hätt ich keinen mucks gemacht!mal abgesehn davon das des ja fast a halbes Jahr her is!!und ich bin sicher vieles aber nicht nachtragend
Aber was der für Sachen rausgelassen hat von wegen übelst beleidigen und so... hatter tierisch Glück gehabt dasser weit weg wohnt...




...najaaaaaaa... gut,ein bisschen Retourkutsche is schon dabei,aber wirklich nur ganz wenig  bin halt auch nur Mensch...


----------



## Al_Borland (17. März 2010)

Wusst ich's doch. 

Ist ja kein Problem. Soll sich halt jeder selbst sein Bild von dem Typen machen.


----------



## uli49 (17. März 2010)

Und wieder mal ein Beitrag zum Motto "CC-Rahmen zum Downhiller vergewaltigt":

http://tighturl.com/1tmo

*Ich denke das wärs, die Bilder sagen ja alles...!!! Ich bin ein total verblödeter Eisdielenposer und will jetzt, dass sich jemand anderes mit meinem Stück Edelschrott sehr sehr weh tut.



*


----------



## uli49 (18. März 2010)

Und hier noch was nettes dreijähriges:

http://tighturl.com/1tmu


----------



## Robert01 (18. März 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Und hier noch was nettes dreijähriges:
> 
> http://tighturl.com/1tmu





Und mit hubschen Shimano-Dessous...


----------



## Jetpilot (18. März 2010)

Der fährt DH mit 160 mm Scheiben! Ich fahr AM und brauche 203mm. Ich schäme mich ja so, ich glaub ich brems zuviel...

@Robert: Schäm dich! Und das bei einer Dreijährigen!


----------



## peter muc (18. März 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Und hier noch was nettes dreijähriges:
> 
> http://tighturl.com/1tmu



3jährig ? der Verkäufer ist allerdings etwas älter ;-)  *annak1917 *


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2010)

*So!* Zum Feierabend noch was ganz krankes .

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...nnertag,-junggesellenabschied,-party-/5224742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (19. März 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> *So!* Zum Feierabend noch was ganz krankes .
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...nnertag,-junggesellenabschied,-party-/5224742


 

Yeah. Wenn das mal komplett mit Bier bestückt ist.......


----------



## Jbnk03 (19. März 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wusst ich's doch.
> 
> Ist ja kein Problem. Soll sich halt jeder selbst sein Bild von dem Typen machen.


Mein Bild ist: Alles extrem detailiert und mit viel Mühe beschrieben, aber dann hat er komischerweise keine Rechnung mehr...passt nicht ganz zusammen, bzw. ist ein Hinweis drauf das die Geschichte des Users hier stimmen könnte.


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. März 2010)

sehr gut...gibt für alles Sammlungen  http://www.wortfilter.de/kurios/php/show.php


----------



## lucxx (19. März 2010)

http://www.zawione-group.de/-MTB-Ful...IKE/a-5000299/

Also ich wollte mir ja was anderes für dieses Jahr zusammenbauen...
Aber nachdem ich das hier gefunden habe.........("Mutti ich hab ein Geschenk für mich zu Ostern !????")  

Zitat:
"Ein Bike, das alleine schon durch das  ausgefallene Design viele Neider mit sich bringen wird."
...da könnt ihr alle nach Hause geh'n !!

...der Text am Ende ist das geilste....


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (19. März 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Mein Bild ist: Alles extrem detailiert und mit viel Mühe beschrieben, aber dann hat er komischerweise keine Rechnung mehr...passt nicht ganz zusammen, bzw. ist ein Hinweis drauf das die Geschichte des Users hier stimmen könnte.


die stimmt definitiv
Hier so hatte ich das rad aufgebaut 





und ich hab damit scho a bissl mehr damit veranstaltet als nur Waldwege
Und der Kumpel hat ja sogar noch die Originalrechnung mitsamt der Rahmennummer drauf ,die man auf den ebaybildern ja erkennen kann!


----------



## 19chris84 (19. März 2010)

> http://www.zawione-group.de/-MTB-Ful...IKE/a-5000299/
> 
> Also ich wollte mir ja was anderes für dieses Jahr zusammenbauen...
> Aber nachdem ich das hier gefunden habe.........("Mutti ich hab ein Geschenk für mich zu Ostern !????")
> ...



... soso das is also ein All-Mountain Marathon Tourenfully xD.... okay.... das entspricht ja schon fast der seit langem gesuchten eierlegenden wollmilchsau würd ich ma sagen =P!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (19. März 2010)

Was ein Haufen Storck!


----------



## stephan- (19. März 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Und wieder mal ein Beitrag zum Motto "CC-Rahmen zum Downhiller vergewaltigt":
> 
> http://tighturl.com/1tmo
> 
> ...



Das Angebot ansich ist ja nichtmal schlimm. Schlimm finde ich, dass es offenbar genug Volltrottel gibt, so dass das Rad jetzt schon bei 700 steht.


----------



## 19chris84 (19. März 2010)

lol Ã¼ber 700â¬... das is echt traurig ^^


----------



## Jetpilot (19. März 2010)

*Super elegante sexy lange Satin Handschuhe in schwarz

WIE GEIL IS DAS DENN?
*


----------



## lucxx (19. März 2010)

> http://tighturl.com/1tmo




Da muß ich mitbieten. Aber nur wegen dem original Schwalbe Strebenschutz ...und danach das Rad dann ohne dem wieder bei Ebay reinstellen.


----------



## Metrum (19. März 2010)

Das ist doch nur assi - oder?! 
Ich hoffe mal es ist keiner so dämlich und glaubt den Scheiß mit dem Preis! Eigentlich müsste man hinfahren und den Typen in das Bike mit einbasteln !!!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/verkaufe-mein-focus-black-hills/5242217


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Wenn er die Null beim Kaufpreis weglässt, passts .


----------



## lucxx (19. März 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur assi - oder?!
> Ich hoffe mal es ist keiner so dämlich und glaubt den Scheiß mit dem  Preis! Eigentlich müsste man hinfahren und den Typen in das Bike mit  einbasteln !!!
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/verkaufe-mein-focus-black-hills/5242217




Ich denk', die "2" hat er nachträglich davorgeschrieben...!


----------



## El Duderino (20. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320501375065&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Und die sind tatsächlich schon bei 800......


----------



## sramx9 (20. März 2010)

interessanter Aufbau - so stimmig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (20. März 2010)

oh man... 800â¬ fÃ¼r so ein bike... das is echtn witz... gut mit der neuesten ZOOM gabel..... mit 4kg gewicht... na wenn die ma nix aushÃ¤lt xD. mit 4kg "schlechtem" material...


----------



## freigeist (20. März 2010)

das "ding" wird doch bestimmt noch die 1000er marke knacken.. 

viel spass, demjenigen, beim ersten "DH"ausritt


----------



## 19chris84 (20. März 2010)

> das "ding" wird doch bestimmt noch die 1000er marke knacken..
> 
> viel spass, demjenigen, beim ersten "DH"ausritt



vor allem beim bremsen...... mit 16er scheibchen xD


----------



## El Duderino (20. März 2010)

Finds immer wieder bemerkenswert das Leute in heutigen Zeiten mit Internet etc. so viel Geld für Schrott ausgeben.

Und es sind mind. 2 Dumme...einer der 800 geboten hat und der danach mit 80x.....


----------



## 19chris84 (20. März 2010)

das erinnert mich an den spruch: "jeden tag stehn 2 dumme auf, du musst nur einen finden".

allerdings hat derjenige, der das bike verkauft, gleich 2 dumme gefunden xD

lÃ¶l schon bei 875â¬ das teil xD .... man man man


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. März 2010)

Racing Ralph auf Double Tracks made my day!


----------



## stephan- (20. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Gabelb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2559083ef5

Das find ich auch top. Schon seit bestimmt einem halben Jahr drin. Frage mich wie viele dieses Schnäppchen schon mitgenommen haben


----------



## 19chris84 (20. März 2010)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Gabelbr...item2559083ef5
> 
> Das find ich auch top. Schon seit bestimmt einem halben Jahr drin. Frage mich wie viele dieses Schnäppchen schon mitgenommen haben



sowas fräs ich mir selber =)


----------



## stephan- (20. März 2010)

Fast 900â¬ und noch ne halbe Stunde.. schade, dass man nicht erkennt, wer das Rad gekauft hat. Denjenigen wÃ¼rde ich nÃ¤mlich gern per Email beleidigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (20. März 2010)

net beleidigen... der is doch eh gestraft genug..... =)

P.S. ich muss mich auch schon beherrschen das ich net mitbiet ....


----------



## EvilEvo (21. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/XT-Kurbel-steht-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3efe053b4f


----------



## Focus09 (21. März 2010)

Sehr schlüssig


----------



## EvilEvo (21. März 2010)

Ja, drum hab ich auch lieber nicht geboten^^


----------



## Schrommski (22. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/XT-Kurbel-steht-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3efe053b4f



Blos nich unüberlegt bieten.....


----------



## MO_Thor (22. März 2010)

Astreiner Aufbau
Mein Frühstück will raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus09 (22. März 2010)

Radgröße 18 Zoll und die Lenkererhöhung  die ganzen Zusatzteile machen das echt kaputt



> bereits in Mountainbike  (11/2005)...Zur Zeit hat das Rad  gerade 50 km gefahren, bis Auktionsende max. 100km.


Das stand schon länger rum


----------



## freigeist (22. März 2010)

auuuuu weiha  .... das proceed weint sich doch auch, jeden abend, in den schlaf... also manche typen..

und der radladenfutzi... sind dem ,bei den wünschen , nicht selber die tränen gekommen


----------



## Matthias247 (22. März 2010)

Nettes Pitch


----------



## smithi80 (22. März 2010)

@ Stephan, warte bis er die Bewertung abgibt, dann hast ihn...


----------



## Meisi (24. März 2010)

Weisses Rennrad


----------



## manfred01 (24. März 2010)

Meisi schrieb:


> Weisses Rennrad





"Ich glaube, es ist ein 26er."


----------



## Al_Borland (24. März 2010)

Naja, man kann zumindest nebenher rennen. Also Renn-Rad.


----------



## jojolintzi (24. März 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Nettes Pitch




"Es hat meines sehr achtens"


----------



## andi55 (24. März 2010)

Die Auktion selber ist jetzt unauffällig, aber die Komination aus Artikel und Verkäufer ist schon ... "ungewöhnlich"


----------



## Focus09 (24. März 2010)

Wieso? Spielsachen Teller und Messer passt doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tacheles (24. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-C9-enduro-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3cab3a27fb


JA!


----------



## peter muc (24. März 2010)

Tacheles schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-C9-enduro-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3cab3a27fb
> 
> 
> JA!



cooles Ding ! "daunhill schimano"


----------



## Jetpilot (24. März 2010)

downhill mit 140mm federweg? Heute fährt man mit sowas gerademal allmountain...
Würd gernmal wissen wann das ding aktuell war, aber hey, es hat ne doppelbrückengabel...


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. März 2010)

Gut, er hält es mit der Rechtschreibung etwas locker, aber mir gefällt das Radl. Ich würde es nehmen...


----------



## Focus09 (25. März 2010)

Sind die Schalthebel nicht ein wenig komisch montiert?


----------



## Jetpilot (25. März 2010)

wieso? geht doch nicht anders?


----------



## MatzeAtze (25. März 2010)

Hi,
ist jetzt zwar nicht von Ebay,
aber ist dieses Angebot nicht ein wenig 
überteuert? 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/ATALA-Stratos-26-Mountainbike/dp/B00284MZ3Q/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1269533036&sr=1-30"]Atala Stratos Mountainbike Hardtail 21-Gang: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Focus09 (25. März 2010)

Qualität hat halt ihren Preis 
Hochwertige Torney Komponenten und eine ZOOM Federgabel 

Außerdem is doch nen Angebotspreis (der der gleiche ist wie der normale)


----------



## -Chris- (25. März 2010)

MatzeAtze schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist jetzt zwar nicht von Ebay,
> aber ist dieses Angebot nicht ein wenig
> überteuert?
> ...



Wie? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Das ist doch sogar im Angebot. Kennst du nicht ATALA? Die Räder werden von hochbezahlten Ingenieuren in Deutschland handgeklöppelt und sind mindestens so viel wert! Banause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin N (25. März 2010)

Kennst du Gerrit Winter?


----------



## uli49 (25. März 2010)

MatzeAtze schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist jetzt zwar nicht von Ebay,
> aber ist dieses Angebot nicht ein wenig
> überteuert?
> ...



Warum dachte ich dabei ganz spontan an das:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBVwc34RkR4"]YouTube- Hans SÃ¶llner - Mei Vodda[/nomedia]


----------



## 19chris84 (25. März 2010)

> Hi,
> ist jetzt zwar nicht von Ebay,
> aber ist dieses Angebot nicht ein wenig
> Ã¼berteuert?
> ...



das geilste is aber immernoch das es im angebot ist. xD es kostete vorher 2230â¬ und jetzt im angebot..... na? .... richtig..... 2230â¬ xD


----------



## GAT (25. März 2010)

Tacheles schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-C9-enduro-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3cab3a27fb
> 
> 
> JA!



... aber ehrlich ist er ... "DER GRUND DES VERKAUFS,BINN AUF EINEN ROLLER GEKOMMEN UND ZU FAUL ZUM STRAMPELN GEWORDEN."


----------



## GAT (25. März 2010)

MatzeAtze schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist jetzt zwar nicht von Ebay,
> aber ist dieses Angebot nicht ein wenig
> überteuert?
> ...



Du kennst die Gebühren bei Amazon nicht! Da braucht der Verkäufer die Kohle! s. mein Posting



GAT schrieb:


> .... mal eine andere Kuriosität, nicht Ebay sondern Amazon und nicht Käufer sondern Verkäufer ....
> 
> ich wollte ein paar alte Bücher bei Amazon reinstellen, der erste Test für 99 ct ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Dropperl (26. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Colaflasche-mit-...dZViewItemQQptZVolkskunst?hash=item3cab85d713


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (26. März 2010)

Bei diesem (XD) habe ich die Befürchtung, er hat wirklich in den Deckel geschissen.


----------



## 19chris84 (27. März 2010)

ahja... jetz stellt Look schon die Egg Beater her oder was? ^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/Look-egg-beater-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item335b884393


----------



## HILLKILLER (27. März 2010)

Jein - Look hat aber bekanntlich ein Pedalsystem nach selben System  Damit ist der Verkäufer wohl mächtig verwirrt wo das Zeugs eigentlich her kommt


----------



## 19chris84 (27. März 2010)

allerdings sieht man auf dem foto das logo von crankbrothers =)


----------



## smithi80 (27. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freerid...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4cee641b06


----------



## Jetpilot (27. März 2010)

"Lenkrad"


----------



## holmar (27. März 2010)

naja, es ist ein rad und du kannst es lenken. das ist ja irgendwie nahe liegend


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290414446897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

ich musste einfach über die beschreibung grinsen


----------



## MonsterJoe (27. März 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freerid...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4cee641b06



bestimmt angenehm mit diesem sportgerät den berg runterzukommen....


----------



## Blauer Sauser (27. März 2010)

19chris84 schrieb:


> ahja... jetz stellt Look schon die Egg Beater her oder was? ^^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Look-egg-beater-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item335b884393



Das macht Look tatsächlich!!!->http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/pedale/look-mtb-klickpedal-4x4/1650.html
Sind zwar schon etwas älter, aber wie die Eggies rauskammen, hat Look die Dinger auch gebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farao (27. März 2010)

Sehr unkonventionell ist allerdings die Schreibweise der "Klieds".

gruß
farao


----------



## pixelquantec (27. März 2010)

Zwar nich Ebay, aber trotzdem.........schaut selbst:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/493971


----------



## uli49 (27. März 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Das macht Look tatsächlich!!!->http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/pedale/look-mtb-klickpedal-4x4/1650.html
> Sind zwar schon etwas älter, aber wie die Eggies rauskammen, hat Look die Dinger auch gebaut!



Yep. Und für den, den es interessiert: Die Cleats sind deutlich billiger und auch noch haltbarer.


----------



## uli49 (27. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Zwar nich Ebay, aber trotzdem.........schaut selbst:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/493971



Pervers ist gar kein Ausdruck.


----------



## Meisi (28. März 2010)

Nix Ebay!

Das muss jeder haben, das darf in keinem Haushalt fehlen und dann nur 20 .

Klick


----------



## Al_Borland (28. März 2010)

Aaalt. Genauso alt, wie der Park Tool Klorollenhalter:

http://www.bikemagic.com/reviews/accessories/other/park-tools-tp2-toilet-roll-holder/23070.html


----------



## alli333i (29. März 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freerid...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4cee641b06


 

mitm hardtail und starrgabel downhill.......mir fehlen die worte!!!


----------



## norman68 (29. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marin-Nicht-Cube...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item563afa207d

Netter Text


----------



## uli49 (29. März 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Marin-Nicht-Cube...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item563afa207d
> 
> Netter Text



Selbstabholung in einem Ort, den es gar nicht gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (29. März 2010)

smithi80 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freerid...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4cee641b06



Ahhh, zu schade, mit Kette hätte ich es genommen, aber so?


----------



## Whiteeagle (30. März 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Selbstabholung in einem Ort, den es gar nicht gibt?


 




> Artikelstandort:	Bielefeld


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2010)

Bielefeld gibts doch gar nicht! Ist so was wie Berlin oder Hamburg...


----------



## uli49 (30. März 2010)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


>



http://www.andreas-heidemann.de/verschwoerung.html


----------



## logan777 (30. März 2010)

hej,

ich hab da auch mal was:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mounten-Bike_W0Q...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3cab6d0bf3

hehehe


----------



## Unattached (30. März 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> http://www.andreas-heidemann.de/verschwoerung.html



 so ein mist ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt_A4 (30. März 2010)

logan777 schrieb:


> hej,
> 
> ich hab da auch mal was:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mounten-Bike_W0Q...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3cab6d0bf3
> ...


 
NP 700


----------



## Sharkrider (30. März 2010)

Ja, man muss dem Baumarktlasterfahrer auch was zustecken


----------



## logan777 (30. März 2010)

geil sind auch das tretwerk, die 2 - fingerbremse (hoffentlich nicht die eigenen finger) und der hornlenker (aus echtem büffelhorn)....


----------



## Metrum (31. März 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich es nicht mehr tun - aber ich bin wohl doch ein schlechter Mensch! 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...er-schoenes-gut-erhaltenes-montenbeig/5651048

P.S. Ich hoffe es ist ein Ausländer, ansonsten GUTE NACHT!


----------



## poritz (31. März 2010)

sau geil " monten beig "  
naja so leute soll´s ja auch geben


----------



## Jetpilot (31. März 2010)

ich ferste nicht warum das so lustich ist unt auch nicht was an montenbeik falsch gechriben ist.


----------



## El Duderino (31. März 2010)

Trotz allem; Mittlerweile noch eine der harmloseren Anzeigen.
"Mountenbeik" in all seinen Variationen ließt man ja fast schon regelmässig.


----------



## pixelquantec (31. März 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich es nicht mehr tun - aber ich bin wohl doch ein schlechter Mensch!
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...er-schoenes-gut-erhaltenes-montenbeig/5651048
> 
> P.S. Ich hoffe es ist ein Ausländer, ansonsten GUTE NACHT!


 

Eine Woche lang Texte in dem Style gelesen, und man schreibt auch so schöne Artikel.

oder 

Einne Wohche lank Techste inn tem Steil kelehßen, unt Mann schreibbd auch soh schön artiekl.


----------



## 4mate (31. März 2010)

Moon 10 beig fehlt noch


----------



## pixelquantec (31. März 2010)

Mount End Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. März 2010)

Mondän beik


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. März 2010)

Ein mondänes Bike?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. März 2010)

sozusagen...


----------



## BennyC (31. März 2010)

???


----------



## Markus535 (31. März 2010)

---


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. April 2010)

Wasn?


----------



## entlebucher (1. April 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Fahrrad...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item27b08f76c2


----------



## wickedstyle (1. April 2010)

HILFE..
"die hinter bremse ist ne magura green sonderedischen backenbremse mit schnell wechsel der backen..(...)"


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. April 2010)

lenker mit Dreifels....da must ich wirklich spontan loslachen
...obwohls eigentlich traurig is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OHS-core (1. April 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Fahrrad...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item27b08f76c2




Das tut ja beim lesen weh.....aua


----------



## El Duderino (1. April 2010)

OHS-core schrieb:


> Das tut ja beim lesen weh.....aua



Wer kennt sie nicht, die "sonderedischen"

Find den Preis auch absolut angemessen für dieses Traumrad.


----------



## Metrum (1. April 2010)

Er schreibt offenbar nach Gehör!


----------



## MonsterJoe (2. April 2010)

aller anfang ist schwer


----------



## entlebucher (2. April 2010)

Bei jedem weiteren Durchlesen entdecke ich neue Schmankerl

"ramenfeder,fox 5r luftdruck die flutscht die akustig von den federn (ramen und vordergabel ) gibt dir den kick wie auch das eintauchen"


----------



## Metrum (2. April 2010)

Der schier grenzenlose Wortschatz der deutschen Sprache lässt solch blumige Beschreibungen erst wahr werden. Er sollte seine offenbaren Talente vereinen und Reiseführer schreiben. Denn wer kann schon auf solche Art ausdrücken was Mensch und Bike (!) empfinden - beim Ritt durch die Natur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (2. April 2010)

Kann mir das bitte mal jemand übersetzen? Ich steig da nicht durch.

"lenker mit dreifels" - Der meint doch nicht "Lenker mit Tribals", ode etwa doch...?

"magura green sonderedischen backenbremse" - Hier kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, was er meinen könnte...

"treplerkurbel" - Gibt's dafür ein deutsches Wort...?


Obendrein habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Kiste geklaut ist. Der liest die Aufdrucke auf den Parts ab, und wenn es auch nur noch halb erkennbar ist und denkt sich ne Story drüber aus - Bsp. Fektro.


----------



## pixelquantec (2. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> .....
> Obendrein habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Kiste geklaut ist. Der liest die Aufdrucke auf den Parts ab, und wenn es auch nur noch halb erkennbar ist und denkt sich ne Story drüber aus - Bsp. Fektro.


 
Genauso sehe ich das auch.

Oder er ist in der 4.Klasse von der Schule geflogen und hat bis dahin nicht aufgepasst. Seit dem findet er Bikes am Wegesrand.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ... "magura green sonderedischen backenbremse" - Hier kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, was er meinen könnte...


SONDEREDITION!!! 

Ich hab's immer und immer wieder vorgelesen. Gerade eben hat's gefunkt. Oh Mann...


----------



## El Duderino (2. April 2010)

Zwar nicht Ebay, aber was sich hier so rumtreibt ist auch lu...traurig.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/261135/cat/42

Ein Alutech Wildsau Team DH...in der Anzeige kein Wort von einer verbogenen Schwinge oder Defekt.
Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion ist man ja schon gewohnt.

Dann hab ich folgendes gefragt:

Der Benutzer El Duderino ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=13535 ) hat zu diesem Artikel
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=261135  folgende Frage an dich:

###############

verkaufst du den rahmen auch einzeln?



###############

Antwort von freestyler-360:

ja ich verkaufe den rahmen mit steuersatz,dämpfer für 800 euro weil hinten die schwinge ein bisschen verbogen ist und die gewindegänge nicht mehr so gut sind


----------



## firefox78 (3. April 2010)

Der Header der Auktion ist geil:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item335bb3e479

Expect the uninspected in you! 

Selbst wenn das Bewust passiert ist. *lach*


----------



## stephan- (3. April 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Antwort von freestyler-360:
> 
> ja ich verkaufe den rahmen mit steuersatz,dämpfer für 800 euro weil hinten die schwinge ein bisschen verbogen ist und die gewindegänge nicht mehr so gut sind



Also das ist eine Frechheit. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass er das Rad um den Preis loswird weil irgendwer nicht so genau hinguckt. Das verbogene Teil ist zumindest mir nicht sofort aufgefallen, obwohl ich drauf geachtet habe.
Hoffe den hat schon irgendwer gemeldet.
"Bisschen verbogen"


----------



## Al_Borland (3. April 2010)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Der Header der Auktion ist geil:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item335bb3e479
> 
> ...



Geil auch das Bild von der Gabel und den V-Brakes.


----------



## firefox78 (3. April 2010)

Uninspected scheint ernster als gedacht *muah*


----------



## BaronAlex (3. April 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich es nicht mehr tun - aber ich bin wohl doch ein schlechter Mensch!
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...er-schoenes-gut-erhaltenes-montenbeig/5651048
> 
> P.S. Ich hoffe es ist ein Ausländer, ansonsten GUTE NACHT!


Das hast du doch selbst geschrieben


----------



## Funbiker07 (3. April 2010)

mann das mit der gabel sieht mann aber erst aufn 2ten blick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynnxx (3. April 2010)

tja, Frühjahr ist bald, jetzt kaufen wieder viele Leute Bikes und die werden Ihren Schrott sicher los...


----------



## Macrotron (3. April 2010)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/fast-nagelneues-cannondale/5757529

Schloss noch dran und schön inna S-Bahn Fotorgrafiert.... 

"...eine rechnung liegt leider nciht vor 
da ich vor kurzem umgezogen bin..."


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. April 2010)

Macrotron schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/fast-nagelneues-cannondale/5757529
> 
> Schloss noch dran und schön inna S-Bahn Fotorgrafiert....
> 
> ...



Schau da mal alle an die der drin hat. Er braucht Geld fürn Lappen, ein Freund hat auch Geldmangel er stellt es für ihn rein. Dazu noch die ganzen Fehler. Mensch mit MIgrationshintergrund der Hehlerware vertickt, aber sowas von.


----------



## DaBua (3. April 2010)

Und der Schlüssel für des Schloss, ist beim Umzug auch verloren gegangen...! Verklauft wie gesehen!


----------



## Jetpilot (3. April 2010)

Der berühmte Freudsche versprecher, der einen letzlich auffliegen lässt.

Verklauft.


----------



## piff (3. April 2010)

Den Typen sollte man fragen bei welchem Händler er das Bike gekauft hat.
Aber wahrscheinlich hat der Kerl sicher noch sein Gedächtnis verloren.


----------



## El Duderino (4. April 2010)

Macrotron schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/fast-nagelneues-cannondale/5757529
> 
> Schloss noch dran und schön inna S-Bahn Fotorgrafiert....
> 
> ...



Dreister gehts schon fast nicht mehr.

BTW.: hier noch ein Schmankerl....
http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-BIKE-DR...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3efe3234db


----------



## Unattached (4. April 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Zwar nicht Ebay, aber was sich hier so rumtreibt ist auch lu...traurig.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/261135/cat/42
> 
> ...



wie lang ist die HR bremsleitung? Was istn das da hinten beim Schaltwerk? ein Kabelbinder?


----------



## Al_Borland (4. April 2010)

Scheint so, als würde die Kabelbinderkonstruktion das Schaltwerk unter Spannung halten. Ist ja keine Schaltung mehr in dem Sinne, weil Bowdenzug und Trigger fehlen. 

Die Bremsleitung ist auch Klasse. Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (4. April 2010)

DaBua schrieb:


> Und der Schlüssel für des Schloss, ist beim Umzug auch verloren gegangen...! Verklauft wie gesehen!



Hab da Angefragt:
Hallo, Wenn ich das Fahrrad kaufe, konnte ich auch das Fahrradschloß gleich mit  kriegen? Da musste ich dann kein neues kaufen. Besten dank,...

Antwort:
nein das schloss brauch ich selber ich kann ihn aber ein dünneres geben....

Na klaro


----------



## DaBua (4. April 2010)

Sehr geil!  Der ärgert sich jetzt wahrscheinlich und denkt sich: "Hätte ich doch erst kurz vorm versenden den Bolzenscheinder ausgepackt und der Idiot hätte das Schloss auch noch gekauft!" 

Wenn Du des dünnere nimmst, dann holt er sich des Bike wahrscheinlich wieder... ;-)

Eigentlich müsste man den Kerl ja echt überprüfen lassen, stellt euch mal vor des wäre euer Bike... :-(


----------



## janisj (4. April 2010)

DaBua schrieb:


> Sehr geil!  Der ärgert sich jetzt wahrscheinlich und denkt sich: "Hätte ich doch erst kurz vorm versenden den Bolzenscheinder ausgepackt und der Idiot hätte das Schloss auch noch gekauft!"
> 
> Wenn Du des dünnere nimmst, dann holt er sich des Bike wahrscheinlich wieder... ;-)
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man den Kerl ja echt überprüfen lassen, stellt euch mal vor des wäre euer Bike... :-(



Vielleicht sollte jemand nach der Rahmennummer nachfragen.... oder ist die auch während des Umzugs verloren gegangen...


----------



## dragger (4. April 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> BTW.: hier noch ein Schmankerl....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-BIKE-DR...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3efe3234db




Was is denn damit?


----------



## memphis35 (4. April 2010)

So muß ein DH Bike sein http://cgi.ebay.at/MTB-Jeep-Renegad...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9fd31e48

Mfg  35


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. April 2010)

die hats hier mal im Norma gegeben,is schon ewig her!das war vielleicht ein Schrott!!und sauschwer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (4. April 2010)

150 Euro für die Mühle. Gott, was sind die Leute deppert....


----------



## Luporinski (4. April 2010)

Tupperware? Plastikbomber oder Raritaet?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Jugend-Marke-Tup...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder?hash=item3cabb7fe65


----------



## kris. (4. April 2010)

Ach kommt, der hat nur "Jeep" und "cheap" verwechselt


----------



## El Duderino (4. April 2010)

dragger schrieb:


> Was is denn damit?



Ist halt sehr stimmig aufgebaut.
Nen längeren Dämpfer hat er scheinbar nicht mehr gefunden.....


----------



## memphis35 (4. April 2010)

Den habens sicher irrtümlich entlassen http://cgi.ebay.at/Mountainbike_W0Q...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item35a85a2465

Mfg  35


----------



## Sentilo (4. April 2010)

Die Ösi-Variante von Western Union hat er extra ausgeschlossen:

"Bitte keine Geldzusendung durch Brieftauben oder sonstigen Unfug! BITTE!"


----------



## katinka22 (4. April 2010)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freeride...item4cee641b06





> bestimmt angenehm mit diesem sportgerät den berg runterzukommen....



Das sieht dann halt ungefähr so aus:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g&feature=related"]YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdQo9fWkw8U"]YouTube- MTB Downhill Worldcup Kaprun sehr tief fliegende Bike Pioniere;-)[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQQ3S7ki7cc&NR=1"]YouTube- MTB StÃ¼rze in den 80er und 90er[/nomedia]


----------



## dragger (4. April 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Ist halt sehr stimmig aufgebaut.
> Nen längeren Dämpfer hat er scheinbar nicht mehr gefunden.....




Du wirst Lachen, aber so, wie das Bike da steht, isses zu 100% Serie!!!
Mutet ein wenig Hochbeinig an, aber 300mm FW hintet müssen ja auch irwo herkommen....ob´s gefällt, is ne andere Frage


----------



## El Duderino (4. April 2010)

dragger schrieb:


> Du wirst Lachen, aber so, wie das Bike da steht, isses zu 100% Serie!!!
> Mutet ein wenig Hochbeinig an, aber 300mm FW hintet müssen ja auch irwo herkommen....ob´s gefällt, is ne andere Frage



Auf den Googlefotos vom Serienrahmen schauts schon arg aus, aber ich glaube der Herr von Ebay hat noch nen längeren Dämpfer reingehaun.

Hat Specialized alte Lizenzen vom Biggie verscherbelt und Dragomir haut zu lange Dämpfer rein und wirbt mit 300mm Federweg?


----------



## Jetpilot (4. April 2010)

300mm federweg? Da ist der Sag bei 20% ja schont 6cm! Das ist ja fast die hälfte von meinem ganzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (5. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260575406436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

--Hab ich hier einen Fehler oder versteckten Haken übersehen oder ist der Felgensatz wirklich so billig raus gegangen?


----------



## uli49 (5. April 2010)

Duc851 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260575406436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> --Hab ich hier einen Fehler oder versteckten Haken übersehen oder ist der Felgensatz wirklich so billig raus gegangen?



Was für ein Satz? Aber auch so ein Hammer.


----------



## dragger (5. April 2010)

Duc851 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260575406436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> --Hab ich hier einen Fehler oder versteckten Haken übersehen oder ist der Felgensatz wirklich so billig raus gegangen?




Jupp, Uli49 hat da wohl recht!!! Artikelbeschreibung IMMER aufmerksam lesen

Zitat: Up for sale is a*  Front *wheel DT Swiss.....


----------



## uli49 (5. April 2010)

Es geht doch nichts über einen ganz gepflegten Sockenschuss:

http://tighturl.com/1xbt

Ergänzung: Ich habe ihm gerade einen Preisvorschlag über 4,40 zugesandt.


----------



## Metrum (5. April 2010)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt!  Offenbar will er sich von dem Geld ein Haus bauen oder so, wenn man seine Auktionen mal im Ganzen betrachtet.


----------



## CopyBiker (5. April 2010)

Hier ist die Schreibweise bereits ein technisches Highlight: 110515993898


----------



## El Duderino (5. April 2010)

CopyBiker schrieb:


> Hier ist die Schreibweise bereits ein technisches Highlight: 110515993898



Mortenbeig ist schon heftig.

Früher ist einem das nicht so aufgefallen.
Die technischen Hürden das Internet zu nutzen waren hoch genug um solche Leute zu filtern.

Heute ist das alles bedeutend einfacher; ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?


----------



## uli49 (5. April 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Mortenbeig ist schon heftig.



Ist vielleicht was dänisches. Dem Morten sein Beik vielleicht?

Mountainbike kann nicht gemeint sein. Es ist ein McKenzie


----------



## DaBua (5. April 2010)

Mortenbeig - Ohhh  man...! Danke für diesen Fund! 
Der hätte sich mal lieber nen Stand beim nächsten Flohmarkt gesichert! 

@ El Duderino 
Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht! Als ob die richtige Schreibweise nur noch was für Streber wäre! 
Also bei Mortenbeig brauch man schon viel Phantasie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (6. April 2010)

ich frag mich welcher depp soviel für so ein Rad ausgibt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Mountainbike...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item23063a2306


----------



## Rocky_M (6. April 2010)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Tupperware? Plastikbomber oder Raritaet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Jugend-Marke-Tup...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder?hash=item3cabb7fe65




Konnte nicht wiederstehen und habe dem Verkäufer mal die Frage gestellt, ob es in Krefeld keinen Sperrmüll gibt... 



katinka22 schrieb:


> Das sieht dann halt ungefähr so aus:
> 
> YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre



Wir hatten damals trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2010)

Rocky_M schrieb:


> Wir hatten damals trotzdem Spaß.




Ich glaub da sind einige auf ihren starren CC-Schleudern schneller als mancher der heutigen Fullface-160mm v+h-Fraktion...


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2010)

Jo, und legten sich dafür dank mangelnder Federung um einiges früher auf die Fresse .


----------



## leeresblatt (6. April 2010)

Auszug aus den Regularien des Downhilllsports in den 90ern:

§soundso
a)...
b) die Sattelstütze muss während der Fahrt möglichst weit rausgezogen sein. Ein Absenken der Sattelstütze um mehr als 3% wird mit sofortiger Disqualifikation und einer Sperre für die 3 nächsten Rennen bestraft.
c)...


----------



## BaronAlex (6. April 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> ich frag mich welcher depp soviel für so ein Rad ausgibt:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Mountainbike...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item23063a2306



Zitat: "Design: schwarzer Rahmen mit Down Hill Federgabel bis zum Lenker"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (6. April 2010)

joo, und die Reifen sind so gross das die sogar bis zum Boden gehen . . .


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich glaub da sind einige auf ihren starren CC-Schleudern schneller als mancher der heutigen Fullface-160mm v+h-Fraktion...



Eier hatten die ja. Alleine heutige Scheibenbremsen hätten da einiges verhindert. Hab mich köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## Al_Borland (6. April 2010)

An der Bremskraft wird's weniger gehapert haben. Aber was willste machen, wenn die Räder keine Bodenhaftung haben, weil der Gaul nur so durch die Gegend hüpft?


----------



## leeresblatt (6. April 2010)

hätten die mal den Sattel abgesenkt, stände ihnen sofort einiges an Ferderweg (Beine) zur Verfügung. Mit zusätzlichen Pedalschlaufen wäre die Strecke kein großes Problem mehr. Ist mir echt ein Rätsel wieso keiner auf diese Idee kam.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> hätten die mal den Sattel abgesenkt, stände ihnen sofort einiges an Ferderweg (Beine) zur Verfügung. Mit zusätzlichen Pedalschlaufen wäre die Strecke kein großes Problem mehr. Ist mir echt ein Rätsel wieso keiner auf diese Idee kam.



Bei so einigen hat man aber Schlafen gesehen. 

Oh... aber nun ganz schön Offtopic.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> An der Bremskraft wird's weniger gehapert haben. Aber was willste machen, wenn die Räder keine Bodenhaftung haben, weil der Gaul nur so durch die Gegend hüpft?



Manchmal sind die vor der Kurve aber trotz gutem Bodenkontakt kaum langsamer geworden. Im oberen Teil klar, da wurde nur gehüpft *g* Auf jeden Fall köstlich anzusehen.


----------



## tom.ix (7. April 2010)

Weniger Kurios. Dafür um so interessanter. Palmer scheint wohl ein paar Erinnerungsstücke unters Volk zu bringen.

http://shop.ebay.com/dtlover61/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2010)

schon interessant, wie sich das design so weitereintwickelt hat. auf den ersten blick würden die palmer-tümmer locker als baumarktschrott durchgehen...


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300414992404

"_24 Gang Schaltung (glaub ich zumindest mal)_"


----------



## leeresblatt (7. April 2010)

2 kg Fahrradersatzteile:

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-kg-Fahrradersa...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e5b2a498f

ach ja, ich hätte noch gerne eine volle Schippe PC-Komponenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (7. April 2010)

wenn ihr schon dabei seid, meine mÃ¼lleimer in kÃ¼che, bad und wohnzimmer mÃ¼ssten auch mal wieder ausgeleert werden.
ab 1â¬


----------



## N48 (7. April 2010)

Sagt mal, ist das wirklich das was drauf steht

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ghost-HTX-5700-M...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item335bd20dc2

wenn es ein Original ist kann man sagen aus welchem Jahr?

Bzw hat Ghost sich mal mit kleinem g geschrieben?


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2010)

Das sollte schon ein echtes G(g)host sein. Allerdings ist der angegebene Neupreis wohl eher durch kurzes googlen entstanden. Die Kiste schätze ich höcshtens auf 1300DM...


----------



## Lynnxx (8. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-Mountenbik...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2559d88eaa

na mal gut das der Rahmen nicht "super hinten ist"!


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. April 2010)

> ....dann ist es wieder ein Super Rad



 Ja, ne is klar!


----------



## morph027 (8. April 2010)

Argh 

http://cgi.ebay.de/geiles-Mountainb...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a597df14f


----------



## Al_Borland (8. April 2010)

Etwas kopflastig die Fuhre...


----------



## AK13 (8. April 2010)

Lynnxx schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-Mountenbik...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2559d88eaa
> 
> na mal gut das der Rahmen nicht "super hinten ist"!



Wieviele Federgabeln hat wohl das Fahrrad?


----------



## AK13 (8. April 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Argh
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/geiles-Mountainb...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a597df14f



Das Teil sieht sehr leicht aus. Vielleicht hat er keine Kraft mehr dieses Bike zu bewegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. April 2010)

is dat ne motorrad felge vorne?


----------



## morph027 (8. April 2010)

Sieht so aus....21" kenn ich vom Bike nicht.


----------



## uli49 (8. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> is dat ne motorrad felge vorne?



Nicht nur die Felge. Gabel und Bremse dürften genauso zweckentfremdet sein..


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. April 2010)

...ganz sicher.

Sowas baute man sich in der DDR damals selber, aber heute? Heute gibt es doch alles mögliche fürs Bike, da muss man kein Mopped mehr schlachten


----------



## jojolintzi (8. April 2010)

Lynnxx schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-Mountenbike-mit-Federgabeln-und-V-Brakes-bastler_W0QQitemZ160421154474QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2559d88eaa
> 
> na mal gut das der Rahmen nicht "super hinten ist"!



Der verkauft leere Durckerpatronen??


----------



## Jetpilot (8. April 2010)

sieht so aus. Bei dem ist aber alles SUPER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (8. April 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> ...ganz sicher.
> 
> Sowas baute man sich in der DDR damals selber, aber heute? Heute gibt es doch alles mögliche fürs Bike, da muss man kein Mopped mehr schlachten



Und das Ganze dann an einen Baumarktrahmen mit 1 Zoll Steuerrohr klatschen. Will der seinen potentiellen Kunden umbringen?


----------



## alli333i (8. April 2010)

Lynnxx schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-Mountenbike-mit-Federgabeln-und-V-Brakes-bastler_W0QQitemZ160421154474QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2559d88eaa
> 
> na mal gut das der Rahmen nicht "super hinten ist"!


 



ja *******, wär ich mal mit so einem schrott zur schule gefahren, dann wär DER jetzt weg und nicht mein scheiß G(g)host SE 7000


----------



## Jetpilot (8. April 2010)

aber nur dann, wenn der schrott geputzt wäre.


----------



## Jbnk03 (9. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Etwas kopflastig die Fuhre...


Ist doch klasse, so fährt man immer bergab


----------



## pedalix (9. April 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Argh
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/geiles-Mountainb...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a597df14f



Rechts steht das Ersatzteillager


----------



## Havoc2k (9. April 2010)

Radlerhose


geile sache, ob die wirklich fürs radln is ?

mfg


----------



## iceCalt (9. April 2010)

In Bayern fährst du halt in Lederhosen.


----------



## DHK (9. April 2010)

Havoc2k schrieb:


> Radlerhose
> 
> 
> geile sache, ob die wirklich fürs radln is ?
> ...



Nach was hast du denn gesucht?


----------



## John Oswald (9. April 2010)

hehe


----------



## alli333i (9. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> aber nur dann, wenn der schrott geputzt wäre.




lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (9. April 2010)

Havoc2k schrieb:


> Radlerhose
> 
> 
> geile sache, ob die wirklich fürs radln is ?
> ...




 ja, mit sowas toure ich im sommer durch die innenstadt (ohne shirt o.ä.)


----------



## Havoc2k (9. April 2010)

aber nur echt mit den handschuhen 

mfg


----------



## alli333i (9. April 2010)

ja und die immer annen nippeln


----------



## stephan- (10. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110516278885&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Kauft sich ne Gabel, fährt damit vor eine Wand und versucht die Gabel mit neuwertigem Aussehen wieder zu verkaufen. 

Und vonwegen "nur Standrohre müssen getauscht werden", die Dämpfungseinheit ist genauso zerbröselt wenn man sich den Knick mal ansieht. Was das Casting mitgemacht hat weiß keiner und die Teile zu ersetzen kostet sicher ähnlich viel wie eine nagelneue Gabel. Grob fahrlässig und Betrug mMn.


----------



## Sentilo (10. April 2010)

alli333i schrieb:


> ja, mit sowas toure ich im sommer durch die innenstadt (ohne shirt o.ä.)


 
Hey Jumbo, hoffentlich nicht in der angebotenen Größe XXL 60/62  

Aber was soll's, Calli ist ja neuerdings auch Freeclimber ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkdpNj42vd0"]YouTube- Katjes Freeclimber Reiner Calmund[/nomedia]


----------



## poritz (10. April 2010)

ich find die werbung sau geil


----------



## teamscarpa (11. April 2010)

Mal eine informative Frage - habe von Mika-da eine Kurbel ersteigert, angegeben ist eine deutsche Adresse - Zahlung nur über Paypal - soweit so gut.
Nun bekomme ich via Ebay die Bezahlungsdetails und da steht auf einmal drinnen dass der Verkäufer aus Israel kommt. 
Denke mal wenn ich über Paypal zahle kann so und so nichts schief gehen oder?


----------



## Al_Borland (11. April 2010)

Wenn du im Falle des Falles dein Geld rechtzeitig zurück verlangst, dann kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Irgendwas um die 40 Tage sind es glaube ich, innerhalb derer man die Transaktion noch rückgängig machen kann. Aber bitte nicht drauf festnageln!


----------



## andi55 (11. April 2010)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Mal eine informative Frage - habe von Mika-da eine Kurbel ersteigert, angegeben ist eine deutsche Adresse - Zahlung nur über Paypal - soweit so gut.
> Nun bekomme ich via Ebay die Bezahlungsdetails und da steht auf einmal drinnen dass der Verkäufer aus Israel kommt.
> Denke mal wenn ich über Paypal zahle kann so und so nichts schief gehen oder?



Klingt alles schon leicht "dubios" (ohne dem Verkäufer was unterstellen zu wollen)
- kein Bild ähnelt einem Anderem (wenn ICH mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig einstelle, dann mache ich die Fotos i. d. R. fast immer an der selben Stelle
http://completed.shop.ebay.de/Mika-...dmd=1&_ipg=50&_since=15&_sop=12&_rdc=1&_rdc=2

- Neumitglied mit 0 Bewertungen

Ich bin ja mal gespannt...
Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (11. April 2010)

Klaut der nur Kurbeln? 

Man wird sehen...


----------



## teamscarpa (11. April 2010)

Also wenn ich mit Paypal zahle bin ich abgesichert oder? Kennt sich hier hinsichtlich jemand aus? Was ich so rauslese müsste alles so sein, aber was weiß ich schon vielleicht hat man ja mittlerweile auch hier einen Trick gefunden wie man betrügen kann.


----------



## flyingcruiser (11. April 2010)

theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. ich würde es nicht riskieren.


----------



## teamscarpa (11. April 2010)

Okay wusste ich gar nicht, mein Verständnis war dass es in unbegrenzter Höhe abgesichert ist. Dann ist es ja gut dass ich gefragt habe. Kann man dies irgendwo genau nachlesen ab welchen Wert man abgesichert ist?


----------



## stephan- (11. April 2010)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Okay wusste ich gar nicht, mein Verständnis war dass es in unbegrenzter Höhe abgesichert ist. Dann ist es ja gut dass ich gefragt habe. Kann man dies irgendwo genau nachlesen ab welchen Wert man abgesichert ist?



Bist du laut Paypal. Wenn der Typ aber nichts hat was Paypal zurückholen könnte dann kriegst du auch nix wieder würd ich sagen. Glaube kaum, dass Paypal das im Falle eines Falles aus eigener Tasche zahlt.
Weiterhin ist Israel gleich nochmal was anderes als z.B. England oder irgendwas "nahes".
Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## StollenbikerRs (11. April 2010)

Das ist zwar bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen aber egal

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/dream-bike/5837817


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (11. April 2010)

StollenbikerRs schrieb:


> Das ist zwar bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen aber egal
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/dream-bike/5837817



Ah ja, der Preis ist auch ueberhaupt nicht uebertrieben. Aber wenigstens ist das Bild interessant.


----------



## StollenbikerRs (11. April 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Ah ja, der Preis ist auch ueberhaupt nicht uebertrieben. Aber wenigstens ist das Bild interessant.




Joa ein Schnäppchen


----------



## teamscarpa (11. April 2010)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie im vor hinein rausfinden ob hier alles passt? Keine Ahnung irgendein Prüfverfahren über Ebay.



stephan- schrieb:


> Bist du laut Paypal. Wenn der Typ aber nichts hat was Paypal zurückholen könnte dann kriegst du auch nix wieder würd ich sagen. Glaube kaum, dass Paypal das im Falle eines Falles aus eigener Tasche zahlt.
> Weiterhin ist Israel gleich nochmal was anderes als z.B. England oder irgendwas "nahes".
> Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Formula (11. April 2010)

StollenbikerRs schrieb:


> Das ist zwar bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen aber egal
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/dream-bike/5837817




Ebenfalls bei ihm gefunden..
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/montain-bike/3573741
Wenn das mal nicht Qualität bedeutet..

Edit: Habt ihr was zu "mekern"?


----------



## DHK (11. April 2010)

Ich will mekern:
das ist ja garnicht der selbe, aber egal, seine Anzeigen sind trotzdem top, verkauft massenweise Fahrraeder und stellt dann diese Anzeige rein:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/wer-veschenkt-ein-damenfahrrad/4977528
das ein Damenrad sucht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Vielleicht für sein Weibchen?


----------



## Jetpilot (11. April 2010)

> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeige...m-bike/5837817


was sind denn "pedalkotzenaugen" und "vernuckelte speichen"?


> vielleicht für sein weibchen?


Vielleicht sind damenräder auch nur schwer zu klauen?


----------



## Al_Borland (11. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> was sind denn "pedalkotzenaugen" und "vernuckelte speichen"?...


Die gehören wohl zur selben Gattung wie "Verbau", "Linker" und "Achtgangkussette".


----------



## StollenbikerRs (12. April 2010)

Ich glaube ich ruf dort mal an


----------



## alli333i (12. April 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Hey Jumbo, hoffentlich nicht in der angebotenen Größe XXL 60/62
> 
> Aber was soll's, Calli ist ja neuerdings auch Freeclimber ...
> 
> YouTube- Katjes Freeclimber Reiner Calmund





ne, in xxl pass ich nciht rein 

noch 5Xe mehr und wir sind im geschäft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandfather (14. April 2010)

Kommen hier nur Fahrradauktionen zur Beachtung, oder auch andere "seltsame" Beschreibungen / PC-Übersetzungen ?

Falls ja, bin ich auch gerade auf etwas ungewöhnliches gestoßen - da viel drin, nur ich versteh nicht ganz was der Verkäufer damit wirklich sagen will.

Es geht um ein DJ Audio Mischpult, welches 1996 ziemlich kultig war.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280491948670


----------



## DHK (14. April 2010)

komisches dt, klingt wie google uebersetzung, wort fuer wort.
Aber was will er uns damit sagen: 


> Immer Krieg zu verkaufen


----------



## Grandfather (14. April 2010)

Ja ... immer Krieg zu verkaufen - da hätte er vielleicht besser auf E-Bay.com in Amerika inseriert ... aber was zur Hölle bedeutet denn das :

Weil Ringwadenfahrzeuge Schwierigkeiten  gemacht hat. 

Also Waden passen hier schon rein .. aber Ringwaden ?


----------



## Al_Borland (14. April 2010)

Klingt so ähnlich wie "Krampfadern"... 

Ich würde aber mal auf die Potis tippen. Die gaben ja immer zuerst den Geist auf.


----------



## Grandfather (14. April 2010)

Gröhl ... ich hab's gerade mal mit Google Sprachtools "rückübersetzt" ... das muss man total aus dem Zusammenhang reißen, dann kingt es vernünftig !

*Das Gerät Habe ich vor  ca. 6 monaten Einem Kollegen ausgeliehen Weil Ringwadenfahrzeuge  Schwierigkeiten gemacht hat* .. 

mit der Übersetzung ins Englische heißt es dann auf deutsch:

*Das Gerät Habe ich vor  ca. 6 monaten Einem Kollegen ausgeliehen Weil seiner   Schwierigkeiten gemacht hat*  ..  OH MY GOD


----------



## Al_Borland (14. April 2010)

Und wie heißt der englische Begriff dahinter? Täte mich jetzt brennend interessieren.


----------



## leeresblatt (14. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Und wie heißt der englische Begriff dahinter? Täte mich jetzt brennend interessieren.



hat mich auch interessiert und ich habe mal nachgeschaut:

englischer Begriff ist tatsächlich: seiner (auf Wikipedia). 
Deutsche Übersetzung: ein Fischerboot welches mit Ringwadennetzen fischt


----------



## EvilEvo (14. April 2010)

Wie geil!!
Übrigens Krieg verkauft sich immer, ist imho die größte Wirtschaftssparte der Welt, der Krieg in div. 3.-Welt-Ländern finanziert ja auch die Rettung nach der Wirtschaftskrise der USA.
Sprich wenn er Krieg verkauft, kann er nur Gewinn machen.


----------



## Grandfather (14. April 2010)

JaNeeIsKlaar ... ich hab's entschlüsselt ...

_*Hier biete ich EINEN  legendären DJ-Club-Mixer EINEN, und Habe IHN Nicht noch mal  angeschlossen Weil er bei mir Immer ohne Funktionsstörungen Ging in  Einem Rack eingebaut Krieg*_

*Hier biete ich EINEN  legendären DJ-Club-Mixer AN, und Habe IHN Nicht noch mal  angeschlossen Weil er bei mir Immer ohne Funktionsstörungen Ging in  Einem Rack eingebaut war*

Trotzdem seltsam, wieso nur Teile übersetzt werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (14. April 2010)

Wieso? Ist doch korrekt wortwörtlich übersetzt. Nur der Zusammenhang im Satz fehlt halt mitunter.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. April 2010)

Braucht noch wer n Bulli? Naja, ist eh schon versteigert. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170464464349


----------



## janisj (15. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Braucht noch wer n Bulli? Naja, ist eh schon versteigert.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170464464349




Frage:  servus plup sag ae mol: zahle bi dir die spassbieter au nur 30%, weischte wenn des bi dir au so isch will i mi gli mol bi dir als spassbieter omelde, do kon i naemlich gonz ondersch biete bi 70% gschpartem! au wem ma kei schwab isch gukt ma do a wing ofs geld. wege de schwobe muschte ufpasse! mutter het immer gsagt: lieber a tote ratt im kuehlschronk als a schwob vor der hustuer und wo se recht het, het se recht. a ditschbuch hen i mir au schu kauft het aber nix ghilft. de bulli isch miner, dass des au alle wisse, of dem isch a fluch, der nur bi mir ufkobe were tut, also die finger weg von dem, der muss im lond bliebe, kulturgut un heiligtuemer were nit ins usland gschaft! au nit zu de schwabe! wege dir wer i no mine gonze ondere altertuemer hergewe muesse, aber haben isch wichtig nit bruche! und so bekonnt wie der jez schu mol isch kon ma schu stolz si wenn der einem kere tut, eventwell kon ma a verein gruende, wo ma dann des pappamobil usstelle tut. einmol schlofe dann isch er min!  



  Antwort:               ich schmeiß mich weg...DER isch doch mol gud druff! wünsch dir süsi träum....


----------



## Mystic (15. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Braucht noch wer n Bulli? Naja, ist eh schon versteigert.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170464464349



ihr habt auch alle brav die Folgeauktion gesehn?

lesen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170473102469


----------



## Al_Borland (15. April 2010)

Der hat den Haufen Rost tatsächlich nach England verhökert bekommen. Unglaublich...

Noch was geiles: Scheißkarre a.k.a. Kackfass


----------



## Jetpilot (16. April 2010)

das ist ja fast schon poetisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (16. April 2010)

der liebt sein auto aber so richtig. nur: wo hat denn sein hartz IV-Nachbar plötzlich nen porsche her??? geklaut?


----------



## Jetpilot (16. April 2010)

Lag warscheinlich auf der Straße rum.


----------



## alli333i (16. April 2010)

porsches (ähm...plural von porsche????) liegen immer (gut) auf der straße........


----------



## Al_Borland (16. April 2010)

Pörscherse.


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2010)

Porschen ( "Werft den Porschen zu Poden!")


----------



## alli333i (17. April 2010)

naja mal googlen...


----------



## el-master (17. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Der hat den Haufen Rost tatsächlich nach England verhökert bekommen. Unglaublich...


 
Da muss man nur mal die Preise für voll funktionsfahige T1 anschauen, dann weiss man warum es sich lohnt auch solch eine Karosserie zu kaufen.


----------



## Unattached (18. April 2010)

das auto ist der hammer! hahaha


----------



## Solingrider (18. April 2010)

sry hatte ich nicht gesehn


----------



## uli49 (18. April 2010)

Solingrider schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Scheisskarre_W0Q...sid2=&psid3=&psid4=&lid=tnb23&aid=298583&sid=
> 
> 
> auch gut



§1 Erzählen Sie was Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## logan777 (20. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-Superlight...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item19bb9694fd

neupreis fast 10.000,-


----------



## schtrietfaidor (20. April 2010)

logan777 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-Superlight...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item19bb9694fd
> 
> neupreis fast 10.000,-


Die 20km Fahrleistung nehme ich sogar fast ab.
Nach der ersten Ausfahrt wird der Kollege von den vielen dummen Kommentaren die Schnauze voll gehabt haben...

Erinnert irgendwie an Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## Jetpilot (21. April 2010)

NP 10.000,00EUS? Hat das ne Goldfüllung? Oder hat er Euros mit Türkischen Lira Verwechselt?


----------



## DHK (21. April 2010)

wo liegen denn eigentlich diese interessant aussehenden spengle laufraeder preislich? hab auf die schnelle grad nix gefunden.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. April 2010)

Das waren die Lightweights der 90er.


----------



## Robert01 (21. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Das waren die Lightweights der 90er.



...aber...

"eines der momentan angesagtesten Bikes die es derzeit  gibt"

Sollte er da ein wenig flunkern?


----------



## Al_Borland (21. April 2010)

Bei ihm isses gerade bestimmt das angesagteste Bike. In dem Sinne hat er nicht unbedingt gelogen.


----------



## Sentilo (21. April 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> wo liegen denn eigentlich diese interessant aussehenden spengle laufraeder preislich? hab auf die schnelle grad nix gefunden.


 
Spengle gibt's meines Wissens schon lange nicht mehr. Anfang der Neunziger waren die Carbonlaufräder exotisch & superteuer (paar Tausender der Satz). Aber die Praxis war doch eher enttäuschend: ziemlich schwer, Laufgeräusche und nicht gerade perfekt verarbeitet. Der Seitenschlag war bei meinen z.B. sichtbar größer als bei einem gut eigespeichten Standard-Laufrad. Die Aerodynamik soll besser gewesen sein, aber beim Biken ist das ja nicht so entscheidend. Für Sammler von Retro-Triathlon-Zeugs vielleicht interessant, fürs MTB überflüssig.

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## DHK (21. April 2010)

Vielen Dank fuer die Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sloop89 (21. April 2010)

Laufradsatz testen....... für schlappe 250 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Lightweight-Lauf...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item414ee37501


----------



## manfred01 (21. April 2010)

sloop89 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz testen....... für schlappe 250 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Lightweight-Lauf...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item414ee37501



Rad ab (VR + HR)


----------



## Macrotron (21. April 2010)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...a-auf-und-gebe-ihre-eingebung-weiter-/6363205

 oder


----------



## freigeist (21. April 2010)

bbbrrrrrrrrr.... 
ding..ding..ding


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2010)

Ihre shishas hat sie aber schon vertickt. Daran liegts nicht.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. April 2010)

Schon gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (24. April 2010)

Ich seh nur Fragezeichen...:
click

Da kaufen lauter offensichtlich geistig minderbemittelte Leute,
eine offensichtlich mit Müll vollgestopfte CD für einige gängige Handymodelle und zahlen dafür offensichtlich überteuerte 6 Versand und teilweise horrende Preise...

Die Bilder der Games sind bei allen Handys die selben, was ja schon mal garnich sein kann (Bildschirmgröße etc.).
Ausserdem lauter eBay Frischlinge als Käufer....


----------



## DaBua (24. April 2010)

Naja wer es kauft, tut mir echt nicht leid!   Der Verkäufer ist aber auch nicht besonders clever sowas bei Ebay zu verkaufen! Würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn des legal ist!


----------



## DHK (24. April 2010)

Und Artikelstandort ist England, Versand aber nur nach Dtl, Öst., Sw.


----------



## stadtguerillero (24. April 2010)

porsche ist ein name.
also: ein mayer, zwei mayer.
in diesem sinne


----------



## alli333i (25. April 2010)

stadtguerillero schrieb:


> porsche ist ein name.
> also: ein mayer, zwei mayer.
> in diesem sinne



cool danke


----------



## stadtguerillero (25. April 2010)

dafür nich


----------



## EvilEvo (25. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fahrrad-Moun...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2a06918807 die Stelle mit dem Kompostieren finde ich richtig gut


----------



## Havoc2k (25. April 2010)

ach geschoss is aber auch net schlecht

der setzt n neuen trend im CC-race 

mfg


----------



## DHK (25. April 2010)

Das muss ja ein ganz tolles Ding sein mit nachgeruesteter DC-Federgabel.


----------



## EvilEvo (25. April 2010)

Und grad noch auf Classic Driver gefunden, am Text merkt man sofort, dass der Autor null Ahnung von Bikes hat: http://www.classicdriver.de/de/magazine/3800.asp?id=5488


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (25. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Und grad noch auf Classic Driver gefunden, am Text merkt man sofort, dass der Autor null Ahnung von Bikes hat: http://www.classicdriver.de/de/magazine/3800.asp?id=5488


Das bekommst du kostenlos dazu wenn du einen Porsche Cayenne kaufst!


----------



## leeresblatt (25. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fahrrad-Moun...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2a06918807 die Stelle mit dem Kompostieren finde ich richtig gut



und nicht zu verachten sind die langlebigen Metallgriffe, bestimmt von Ergon (ok er meint was anderes)


----------



## Jetpilot (26. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Und grad noch auf Classic Driver gefunden, am Text merkt man sofort, dass der Autor null Ahnung von Bikes hat: http://www.classicdriver.de/de/magazine/3800.asp?id=5488



1. Sexistisch
2. Warum wiegt das 16kg?
3. was macht denn der elektroantrieb da?
4. wer ist so dämlich und klemmt sein 500 euro I pod, sorry I phone an den lenker, damit es bei einem sturz auch ja kaputt geht?
5. Optisch nicht mein Geschmack (anders gesagt, es sieht schei*e aus)
6. wayne!?


----------



## Sentilo (26. April 2010)

Zielgruppe verfehlt. Die meisten Porschefahrer sind so alt, die brauchen ein Rad mit tiefem Einstieg. Und die Cayenne-Muttis auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten sowieso. Also Schwamm drüber ...


----------



## PhatBiker (26. April 2010)

naja, Zielgruppe verfehlt würd ich nicht sagen, es ist eher für die neureichen Juppies gedacht die wegen Fahrverbot/Führerschein weg, sich noch mit Stil, dafür aber ohne Kondition, fortbewegen wollen/müssen . . . 

Ich schliesse mich sonst aber an post 1931 an, es sieht ******* aus.


----------



## John Oswald (27. April 2010)

...hatten wir nicht schon x-mal das thema, dass die kleinanzeigler das wort "mountainbike" nicht richtig schreiben können?! von "montenbike" bis "maundnbaig" war bei ebay ja fast alles schon mal da!!!!
richtig krass ist allerdings, dass scheinbar nicht mal die HERSTELLER in der lage sind, die dinger, die sie vertickern beim richtigen namen zu nennen!?

http://stellenanzeige.monster.de/Ge...&aid=89950044&WT.mc_n=JSA_Redux_0321_HG10_bam

.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (27. April 2010)

frank zanders sound kommt anscheinend aus der technolegende 808!


----------



## Focus09 (27. April 2010)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ...hatten wir nicht schon x-mal das thema, dass die kleinanzeigler das wort "mountainbike" nicht richtig schreiben können?! von "montenbike" bis "maundnbaig" war bei ebay ja fast alles schon mal da!!!!
> richtig krass ist allerdings, dass scheinbar nicht mal die HERSTELLER in der lage sind, die dinger, die sie vertickern beim richtigen namen zu nennen!?
> 
> http://stellenanzeige.monster.de/Ge...&aid=89950044&WT.mc_n=JSA_Redux_0321_HG10_bam
> ...


 peinlich
na toll wird ja immer schlimmer
naja 1885 gab halt sowas noch nicht


----------



## Robert01 (27. April 2010)

Vielleicht sind ja auch noch mehr Jobs in der "Lackierei" zu besetzen.
Die Personalabteilung scheint definitiv gut besetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (27. April 2010)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> frank zanders sound kommt anscheinend aus der technolegende 808!


 
vor allem: RARE RARITÄT


----------



## Al_Borland (27. April 2010)

Leute, ich darf noch mal an das Edel-Focus erinnern? Nicht verpassen!!!

â¬dit: HEY! Welcher Arsch hat mir das Focus weggeschnappt?!


----------



## jigga2k7 (28. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fette-Downhill-U...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item335c52c8f9


----------



## DHK (28. April 2010)

tolle massive Gabel mit solchen Tauch und Standrohren: 


> Rohre oben (schwarz) 48 cm  unten 40 cm Durchmesser


glaub er meint wohl er mm.


----------



## jigga2k7 (28. April 2010)

da macht doch das droppen spaß mit ner 200 kilo gabel


----------



## Stuhlbein3 (28. April 2010)

alter wer schraubt sich den sowas ans bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (29. April 2010)

Stuhlbein3 schrieb:


> alter wer schraubt sich den sowas ans bike


Na einer der auf 





> Super coole fette Optik


steht  Voll krass alter


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. April 2010)

> 20 cm Feder- weg, von der Optik her (gemessene Länge der Standrohre)



...auch sehr schön!


----------



## MonsterJoe (29. April 2010)

Diese Gaben strahlt jede menge Sicherheit aus


----------



## red-rabbit (29. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Leute, ich darf noch mal an das Edel-Focus erinnern? Nicht verpassen!!!



Neupreis 10.000â¬????  ich kann net mehr...was denn da? die steinalte Fox? der Baumarkt-eingelenker? die pottenhÃ¤sslichen Felgen??? oder doch das aus dem letzten jahrhundert stammende XTR-schaltwerk....ich geh in die asche... selten so gelacht. er verkaufts wahrscheinlich fÃ¼r sein freund weil dieser sich vor den zug geschmissen hat, nachdem er das bike bei obi fÃ¼r 299,95 gesehen hat. 

achso: ich weise noch darauf hin: demnÃ¤chst mein Citystar Damenrad fÃ¼r 7000â¬ neupreis, fÃ¼r den ersten anrufer fÃ¼r nur 700â¬....und das ist noch nicht alles: sie erhalten gratis und quasi volkommen umsonst einen eimer getriebesand IN DER FARBE IHRER WAHL!!!


----------



## soso79 (29. April 2010)

das hat doch nicht echt einer für 1800 gekauft...nee, oder ?


----------



## Brudertack (29. April 2010)

Zwar nicht ebay aber schlimm genug das es sowas hier auch gibt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/268148/cat/42


----------



## Al_Borland (29. April 2010)

Er hat das agile Fahrverhalten vergessen zu erwähnen. Das ist doch DAS Kaufkriterium.


----------



## jigga2k7 (29. April 2010)

Brudertack schrieb:


> Zwar nicht ebay aber schlimm genug das es sowas hier auch gibt
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/268148/cat/42




Die Gabel ist perfekt Montiert


----------



## alli333i (29. April 2010)

jigga2k7 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist perfekt Montiert




******* verdammt! das hab ich garnicht gesehen. hab mich erst gewundert.....
das der nch nicht auf die fresse geflogen ist......mann der hat echt null!!! ahnung...... die gabel falschrum angeschraubt


----------



## Metrum (29. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich dachte er so das Bremsverhalten besser ausbalancieren zu können - wenns auf zwei Seiten bremst! 
Oder der Lenker ist nur falsch rum und er hat nen Rotor vom BMX eingebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (29. April 2010)

na hoffentlich^^


----------



## canyon.biker (29. April 2010)

für alle die eine gabel montieren möchten. so sollte es bei fox nie aussehen. 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showfull.php?product=268148&bigimage=mm_s1.jpg


----------



## morph027 (29. April 2010)

Man sollte meinen, dass wenn jemand soviel Geld für Material ausgibt, derjenige das auch weiss.


----------



## zuki (29. April 2010)

Sein Kumpel hat wahrscheinlich eine Manitou?


----------



## morph027 (29. April 2010)

Die Theorie hört man immer wieder  Aber man sollte sich doch wundern, wenn das Teil die Bremse dann auf der anderen Seite hat und die Ausfallenden+Brücke nach hinten statt vorne zeigen, oder?


----------



## leeresblatt (29. April 2010)

Wahnsinn , ich frag mich wie lange das die Bremsaufnahme mitmacht


----------



## burn (29. April 2010)

Die am Standrohr scheuernde Stahlflexleitung wird auch nicht wirklich zur langlebigkeit der Gabel beitragen


----------



## Jetpilot (29. April 2010)

Oh mann, erst gucken, dann schreiben.


----------



## jojolintzi (29. April 2010)

Bin ich einfach zu blöd den Fehler zu erkennen, oder hat er mittlerweile wieder neue Bilder reingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus09 (29. April 2010)

Simsalabim
Er hat neue Bilder

Die Gabel war verdreht


----------



## MOETER (29. April 2010)

Zack, die Gabel hatte eine Selbstheilung :-D Hat wohl hier mitgelesen:-D


----------



## Al_Borland (29. April 2010)

Ich geb's zu - ich hab ihm gemailt.


----------



## 4mate (29. April 2010)

Ich auch


----------



## Al_Borland (29. April 2010)

Wir sind die Guten.


----------



## morph027 (29. April 2010)

Ich auch  Sowas kann ich nicht sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus09 (29. April 2010)

WOW eig. genial er hat die Fotos fast genau so wieder hinbekommen!

Sowas ist ja aber kein Einzelfall


----------



## Metrum (29. April 2010)

Menno! Wir hätten noch soo schön lästern können! Dann besorgt mal neue Opfer -  ihr Petzen!


----------



## Al_Borland (29. April 2010)

Kommt Zeit, kommt Depp - oder so ähnlich.


----------



## jigga2k7 (29. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-SUPER...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cac718de3 

Mit Lebenslanger Bruchsicherheitsgarantie!! ZUSCHLAGEN!!!!


----------



## 4mate (29. April 2010)

Ich glaub ich muss vomitieren, wie alt ist denn diese gräßliche abgenudelte Schraddel?


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vollgefedertes-M...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c543c15a9

Interessant finde ich die Aussage *"Ich verkaufe hier keinen Schrott!!"*

Das sehe ich bissel anders, wenn ich dazu auch noch die Beschreibung lese - wobei auch die Bilder schon genug aussagen.


----------



## DHK (30. April 2010)

Wer traut sich den ueberhaupt solche ebayinserate anzuklicken. Ich haette vor schreck gleich weiter gescrollt.


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2010)

Mein Großer (Student) sucht ne billigste Stadtschlampe und hat dazu null Plan von Rädern (so dass es egal ist) - da klickst Du erstmal beinah jeden Müll an, wenns in der Nähe ist.


----------



## DHK (30. April 2010)

Ok, koennen wir durchgehen lassen.


----------



## alli333i (30. April 2010)

jigga2k7 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-SUPER...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cac718de3
> 
> Mit Lebenslanger Bruchsicherheitsgarantie!! ZUSCHLAGEN!!!!





1.: wo is das ne 56er rh???
2.: lol! wasn das fürn rahmen? mit dem ding downhill...na dann gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StollenbikerRs (30. April 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Vollgefedertes-M...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c543c15a9
> 
> Interessant finde ich die Aussage *"Ich verkaufe hier keinen Schrott!!"*
> 
> Das sehe ich bissel anders, wenn ich dazu auch noch die Beschreibung lese - wobei auch die Bilder schon genug aussagen.



deins mit Z geschrieben


----------



## mike-salomon (30. April 2010)

[SIZE=+1]Zitate:

[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Die Qualität der Marke Canondale sowie die ausgesuchten Elemente des bikes sprechen wohl für sich.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Alles in allem handelt es sich hierbei um ein Top MTB, dass zwar etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, aber diese Qualität sucht man heute noch bei vielen Anbietern vergebens.
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]So kann man das natürlich auch sehen!
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
Active 100 SL Federschwinge[/SIZE]
Watt fürn Ding?
[SIZE=+1]
Die Ceramic Felgen von Mavic sind unzerstörbar und haben demnach keine Achten.
Hehehe 5 Min, wenns pressiert!
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Das Schloss auf dem Bild gehört nicht zur Auktion und wird noch vor Auktionsende entfernt.
Das wertvollste wird noch entfernt!


[/SIZE]


----------



## Jetpilot (30. April 2010)

gut is auch die hydraulic-v-brake. Also was jetzt?


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. April 2010)

jigga2k7 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-SUPER...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cac718de3
> 
> Mit Lebenslanger Bruchsicherheitsgarantie!! ZUSCHLAGEN!!!!



ohne solche räder gäbs eure "super-mega-Downhiller", die die Hälfte von euch eh nie ans Limit bringen wird, garnicht.. Die Cannondale V Reihe war qualitätsmäßig nicht verkehrt und für einen Sammler ists doch ein schönes Ding der Downhillgeschichte..

Also? Warum nicht?!


----------



## ra_diohead (30. April 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> ohne solche räder gäbs eure "super-mega-Downhiller", die die Hälfte von euch eh nie ans Limit bringen wird, garnicht.. Die Cannondale V Reihe war qualitätsmäßig nicht verkehrt und für einen Sammler ists doch ein schönes Ding der Downhillgeschichte..
> 
> Also? Warum nicht?!



WORD!


----------



## Holgi (30. April 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> ohne solche räder gäbs eure "super-mega-Downhiller", die die Hälfte von euch eh nie ans Limit bringen wird, garnicht.. Die Cannondale V Reihe war qualitätsmäßig nicht verkehrt und für einen Sammler ists doch ein schönes Ding der Downhillgeschichte..
> 
> Also? Warum nicht?!


 

naja da wird schon versucht mit ein paar unpassenden Schlagwörten mehr Kohle raus zu holen, als Dh´ler gab es ein eigenes Modell des Super V, dies hier hatte nix damit gemein.

Aber trotzdem ein netter Youngtimer


----------



## Tesafilm (1. Mai 2010)

Was lustiges gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-SX-T...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5a58b445
Also Rechtschreibung läßt zu wünschen übrig aber der Preis läßt mich trotzdem lächeln


----------



## el comandante (1. Mai 2010)

> SRAM X.0 Umwerfe 9 Fach


9-fach vorne und hinten ergibt 81 Gänge


----------



## El Duderino (1. Mai 2010)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> Was lustiges gefunden:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-SX-T...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5a58b445
> Also Rechtschreibung läßt zu wünschen übrig aber der Preis läßt mich trotzdem lächeln



Schnapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (1. Mai 2010)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> Was lustiges gefunden:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-SX-T...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5a58b445
> Also Rechtschreibung läßt zu wünschen übrig aber der Preis läßt mich trotzdem lächeln



Ist die Gustl vorne richtig montiert?
Schaut ein bisschen so aus, als ob der untere Kolben nicht ganz auf der Scheibe wäre.


----------



## dahmen75 (1. Mai 2010)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> Was lustiges gefunden:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-SX-T...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5a58b445
> Also Rechtschreibung läßt zu wünschen übrig aber der Preis läßt mich trotzdem lächeln



"Beim Fragen steche ich selbstverständlich zur verfügung. Am besten ihr holt Das Rad selbst ab 53879 Euskirchen da könnt ihr noch eine Probefahrt machen da sonst die Lieferkosten hoch sind"

Das hat Potential, im Falle einer Nachfrage wird man erstochen, darf sich aber während der Probefahrt aus dem Staub machen...


----------



## Jbnk03 (1. Mai 2010)

Auch ein Schnapper mit super günstigen Versandkosten...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-800-Fahrrad...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35a9056078


----------



## uli49 (1. Mai 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Auch ein Schnapper mit super günstigen Versandkosten...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-800-Fahrrad...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35a9056078



Eine Lieferung um umfeld von 75 KM kann  gegen eine Kilometerpauschale von 0,90 EUR je Kilometer Geliefert  werden. 

Ein lustiges Kerlchen.


----------



## Jbnk03 (2. Mai 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Eine Lieferung um umfeld von 75 KM kann  gegen eine Kilometerpauschale von 0,90 EUR je Kilometer Geliefert  werden.
> 
> Ein lustiges Kerlchen.


Ja, immer wieder geil wenn die planlosen Leute denken dass sie die Ultra Rarität liegen haben...


----------



## John Oswald (2. Mai 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Auch ein Schnapper mit super günstigen Versandkosten...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-800-Fahrrad...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35a9056078



"...SO WAS GIBT ES NICHT MEHR..." - stimmt!! 


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (2. Mai 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Auch ein Schnapper mit super günstigen Versandkosten...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-800-Fahrrad...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35a9056078




"...schaut euch die bilder an..." hmmmmmmmmm?! gibts wohl auch nicht mehr?

.


----------



## John Oswald (2. Mai 2010)

für 0,90 Euro pro kilometer liefere ich das ding auch gerne!!! vorzugsweise nach bali oder australien!!!

.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Mai 2010)

... und beim nächsten Mal lernen wir, wie man Beiträge editiert.
Herr, lass Hirn regnen.


----------



## DHK (2. Mai 2010)

komisches Ding:
http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-BMX-EIGE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item19bbccb0b0


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2010)

KARL-HEINZ NICOLAI hat die CANDYSOCKEL vergessen


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Mai 2010)

Aber es gibt ja zum Glück Attapter


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2010)

*MOUNTAINBIKE NORM* sei dank !


----------



## alli333i (3. Mai 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ... und beim nächsten Mal lernen wir, wie man Beiträge editiert.
> Herr, lass Hirn regnen.




naja 3 posts is doch noch ok.... ab 5wirds lästig


----------



## olsche (4. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> gut is auch die hydraulic-v-brake. Also was jetzt?



Moin...
Ja, es gab eine hydr. V-Brake, Hersteller war Wendtler....

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Mai 2010)

Interessant. Aber die war trotzdem nicht an dem gezeigten Bike, insofern war meine Verwunderung berechtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (4. Mai 2010)

Das ist wohl richtig...
Hier mal was zu der Bremse:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=994
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_832.htm

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## zuki (4. Mai 2010)

Das passiert wenn man viele gute Teile ohne das geringste Gefühl für Ästhetik zusammenklatscht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Principia-Edel-M...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cacbc17a1

Es gibt Anblicke, die körperliche Schmerzen verursachen.


----------



## uli49 (4. Mai 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Das passiert wenn man viele gute Teile ohne das geringste Gefühl für Ästhetik zusammenklatscht:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Principia-Edel-M...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cacbc17a1
> 
> Es gibt Anblicke, die körperliche Schmerzen verursachen.



Das ist definitiv schwere optische Körperverletzung.

Der Typ war garantiert ein paar mal zu oft in der Küche...


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Mai 2010)

dem fehlte nicht nur der sinn für ästhetik...


----------



## zuki (4. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> dem fehlte nicht nur der sinn für ästhetik...



Scheint auch eine etwas gespalten Persönlichkeit zu haben: Nach dem fast jedes Teil mit detailierten Anekdoten der MTB Geschichte garniert wird, schließt der Verkäufer mit:

*Falls ich etwas vergessen  habe, bitte fragen das Rad stammt aus einem Nachlass und ich kenne mich  nicht so gut aus.*


----------



## Focus09 (4. Mai 2010)

Das Schaltwerk


----------



## 4mate (4. Mai 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk




http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_591.htm


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316976


----------



## red-rabbit (4. Mai 2010)

ich find das teil geil! 
mein gott, heute ist das vielleicht optische grausamkeit, aber zu der zeit, wo mountainbiker aussahen wie rennradfahrer war sowas doch in...ich mein gut, aus erfahrung erzähl ich das net, so alt bin ich net, aber wenn man mal alte bilder sieht: damals war geschmacklosigkeit die einzige moderichtung. ich denke an lycra-presswürste in abartigsten farben.selbst pink an nem gestandenen mann war ok. und genau in die epoche passt das ding doch....
GEIL, ich würds ins museeum stellen 

apros pos: zur zeit sind doch "bad-taste-partys" der letzte schrei, das könnte man doch auch mal im mtb-rahmen machen


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Mai 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk


 
im Ampellook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Mai 2010)

geil das Schaltwerk...so eins hätt ich gern!


----------



## Strampelmann (4. Mai 2010)

Ich steig mal auf BMX um. Geiles Teil.

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Rahmen-/2506...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a5a3e478f


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Mai 2010)

Soll ich den für dich abholen?


----------



## Skinfaxi (4. Mai 2010)

vom sperrmüll?


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Mai 2010)

Weiß nicht, wo der Verkäufer wohnt. Das wird doch erst nach Auktionsende bekanntgegeben.


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Mai 2010)

Warscheinlich ist der Verkäufer ein OstUrEinwohner der BMX nur von Erzählungen kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Mai 2010)

Was für eine verrückte Welt, wenn schon Bremer über Ossis ablästern


----------



## Metrum (5. Mai 2010)

Dass passt schon - Hoyerswerda ist so bissel das Bremen des Ostens!


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Mai 2010)

Inwiefern?


----------



## twisthead (6. Mai 2010)

Freaky...

Gruß


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Mai 2010)

Und einmal wegen unzulässiger Nutzung von Markennamen gemeldet. Mal sehen, wie lange die Auktion drin bleibt.


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe für den Verkäufer das es heilbar ist!


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Mai 2010)

Wär ich ne Python, würde ich mich schämen...


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Mai 2010)

*klugscheiXXmodusan*
Ein Python. Auch wenn er weiblich ist. 
*undaus*


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2010)

Oder gleich *richtig* - wenn wir schon bei *klug *sind - *PHYTON*!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. Mai 2010)

_*"Schaltwerk,  Umwerfer Pedale etc in Racingrot."

*_Mehr sag ich dazu jetzt nicht..._*
*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (6. Mai 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oder gleich *richtig* - wenn wir schon bei *klug *sind - *PHYTON*!



Willste mich rollen? Haste nur halb geschafft. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pythons


----------



## Metrum (7. Mai 2010)

Dann hast Du hier die andere Hälfte. 

http://www.reptilien-24.de/Haltungsbeschreibungen/Koenigsphyton.shtml


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Mai 2010)

Glaubsch dir nich.

http://www.koenigspython.com/

â¬dit: Pythonbike wurde gelÃ¶scht.


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Mai 2010)

Glaubsch dir nich. 

www.koenigspython.com


----------



## DHK (7. Mai 2010)

Laut Duden wirds Python geschrieben:

http://www.duden-suche.de/suche/abstract.php?shortname=fx&artikel_id=128621


----------



## DHK (7. Mai 2010)

Hier ein Bastel DH-Bike:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gaint-DH-Team-Do...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4cef25197f

Frag mich nur wie der gefahren ist:



> Schaltwerk, Kassete, Kettenführung, Ritzel und Shifter sind nicht mehr vorhanden. Hab die Sachen abgeschraubt, da ich eh ohne Kette gefahren bin.



Ohne Antrieb kaeme ich mir irgendwie hilflos vor.


----------



## HardRock07 (7. Mai 2010)

... Tolle Leichtbaumaßnahme, und Kettengeklimper gibts auch nich mehr .
wahrscheinlich hat der dann noch extra zähes Fett ins Innenlager gedrückt, damit er an der Kurbel wenigstens einen Kleinen Wiederstand hat und nicht abrutscht....


----------



## peter muc (7. Mai 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Frag mich nur wie der gefahren ist:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohne Antrieb kaeme ich mir irgendwie hilflos vor.



wieso ? ist doch ein Downhill-Bike ... Mit Lift hoch und runterbrettern ! Wozu brauchst du da noch einen Antrieb ? Die Erdanziehungskraft übernimmt die Aufgabe


----------



## Bavarian-Rider (7. Mai 2010)

Dann wundere ich mich warum fast alle Downhiller immer ordentlich in die Pedale treten bei nicht so anspruchsvollen Passgagen
oder
Wenn es ein nicht so steiles Stück in der Strecke gibt, will man sich ja schließlich nicht wie mit einem Laufrad drüber "schubbsen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (7. Mai 2010)

Bavarian-Rider schrieb:


> Dann wundere ich mich warum fast alle Downhiller immer ordentlich in die Pedale treten bei nicht so anspruchsvollen Passgagen
> oder
> Wenn es ein nicht so steiles Stück in der Strecke gibt, will man sich ja schließlich nicht wie mit einem Laufrad drüber "schubbsen"



das ist mir schon klar ... scheinbar meidet der typ sämtliche, auch kleine anstiege ... wer weiß, was der Typ so fährt ...


----------



## Havoc2k (7. Mai 2010)

warum fräs ich in einen rahmen 2 löcher rein ?!?

Link

nur das er ca 5g leichter wird ?


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Mai 2010)

beim freeriden ist Leichtigkeit natrlich auch DAS Kriterium.


----------



## Havoc2k (7. Mai 2010)

klar 5-10g spürst da schon richtig


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Mai 2010)

is aber dumm das am tretlager zu machen, da wandert der schwerpunkt ja wieder hoch.


----------



## Bavarian-Rider (7. Mai 2010)

Die zwei Löcher sind dafür drinnen, um den Rahmen verkehrt herum an die Decke zu hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maedion (7. Mai 2010)

Na, wer will Griechenland ersteigern ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Griechenland-def...ielzeug_Basteln_Kreatives&hash=item3eff6024af


----------



## ghosty99 (7. Mai 2010)

Maedion schrieb:


> Na, wer will Griechenland ersteigern ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Griechenland-def...ielzeug_Basteln_Kreatives&hash=item3eff6024af


Ich wÃ¼rde Griechenland kaufen, da eine Packung Feta-KÃ¤se gratis dazu gibt. Die 100â¬ Versand kÃ¼mmern ja keinen!!


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Mai 2010)

Man könnte fast meinen: Highway to Hellas!


----------



## Jbnk03 (7. Mai 2010)

Maedion schrieb:


> Na, wer will Griechenland ersteigern ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Griechenland-def...ielzeug_Basteln_Kreatives&hash=item3eff6024af


Die Leute haben wohl zuviel Geld. Der Typ muss doch die Verkaufsprovision bezahlen...Und der Käufer den Preis für nichts...


----------



## poritz (7. Mai 2010)

doch für die 200g feta-käse da der artikel nicht verfügbar ist


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Mai 2010)

ich finds enorm lustig.


----------



## freigeist (8. Mai 2010)

ich wäre ,bei dem angebot, vorsichtig !! 
ok, er bietet pay-pal an ,aber wieso kann man es nicht auch bei ner abholung bezahlen??? 
irgendetwas stinkt doch da , oder nicht ???


----------



## Ambientkatz (8. Mai 2010)

Wieder mal ne teure Schachtel ersteigert. 
Wer lesen kann....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Navigon-7000-T-Originalverpackung-/140404750048?cmd=ViewItem&pt=CE_Auto_Hi_Fi_Mobile_Navigationssysteme_GPS&hash=item20b0c676e0


----------



## Happy-Dog (8. Mai 2010)

Wer sparen will, hier Hope Sattelschnellspanner.

Hier gehts zum sparen


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Mai 2010)

Er hat den Spanner gleich 11 (!!) mal drin - von 9,90 bis 299,- und jedesmal mit den gleichen Text.

Original . . . ->http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ttelklemmen/Hope-Sattelklemme-gold::8280.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StollenbikerRs (9. Mai 2010)

Möchte jemand einen "Shopperbike"? 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cooles-shopperbike-farbe-blau/6795821


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Mai 2010)

ULTRACOOL...


...nicht


----------



## ghosty99 (9. Mai 2010)

Geiles Teil!! 
Will ich haben!!


----------



## norman68 (9. Mai 2010)

Netter Text

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marin-B-17-Neu-F...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item563c3cd4c2


----------



## StollenbikerRs (9. Mai 2010)

> Shimano  Deore LX 9-fach Kurbel



9 Fach Kurbel??


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Mai 2010)

ja end gut,macht mit hinten 9 ja immerhin stolze 81 Gänge!


----------



## zuki (9. Mai 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Er hat den Spanner gleich 11 (!!) mal drin - von 9,90 bis 299,- und jedesmal mit den gleichen Text.



Ist das wieder irgendeine Masche die ich nicht durchschaue, oder hat der Verkäufer einfach nur Langeweile...


----------



## zuki (9. Mai 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Netter Text
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Marin-B-17-Neu-F...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item563c3cd4c2



Das ist mein heutiger Lieblingssatz:

Das Fahrrad mit Downhill  gebaut Reiten im Auge jedoch Langlauf ist meine bevorzugte  Freizeitbeschäftigung und das ist in der Fahrräder einzurichten evident.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Mai 2010)

ich hab mich über den hier gefreut:

Ich habe alle manuellen und Erhalt alle zusammen, dass ich mit der Hand über den Gewinner gesammelt.





Halt nein... den find ich sogar fast noch besser:

Ich habe versucht, das Rad so leicht wie möglich machen, sondern auch schwer genug zu sein auf schnellen bergab reitet stabil, ich glaube, ich habe die richtige Balance für mein eigenes Gewicht, das rund 85kg verlor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (9. Mai 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Halt nein... den find ich sogar fast noch besser:
> 
> Ich habe versucht, das Rad so leicht wie möglich machen, sondern auch schwer genug zu sein auf schnellen bergab reitet stabil, ich glaube, ich habe die richtige Balance für mein eigenes Gewicht, das rund 85kg verlor



Das ist allerdings wahre Poesie.


----------



## poritz (9. Mai 2010)

netter google-übersetzer tipp ich ma


----------



## Metrum (9. Mai 2010)

Wollen wir dem Verkäufer noch paar Fragen stellen?!


----------



## poritz (9. Mai 2010)

ich hab leider kein eBay acc


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Mai 2010)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Wer sparen will, hier Hope Sattelschnellspanner.
> 
> Hier gehts zum sparen




Der Sattelspanner ist passend zum heutigen TV Programm, zum Laufradsatz Transformiert worden.


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ja end gut,macht mit hinten 9 ja immerhin stolze 81 Gänge!



Ihr habt doch null Ahnung das ist das neue Konkurrenzprodukt von Shimano zur Sram XX mit 2x10 fach-Schaltung.
Shimano bringt jetzt die 9x2 fach-Schaltung raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus09 (9. Mai 2010)

Vorne 9 und hinten ne Rohloff -> 126 Gänge

Dann hat man von 5Km/h bis 500km/h immer den richtigen Gang und eine feine Abstufung


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2010)

Auch das kann man toppen: Rohloff mit Freilaufkörper und vorne 9-fach!
Macht: 9x9x14 Gänge=91854Gänge!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Mai 2010)




----------



## Happy-Dog (9. Mai 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Der Sattelspanner ist passend zum heutigen TV Programm, zum Laufradsatz Transformiert worden.





Macht nichts ,der gute hat noch ein Schnäppchen !


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Mai 2010)

> Macht nichts ,der gute hat noch ein Schnäppchen !



Vorallem dann noch diese großzügige Bemerkung: "Ebay geht auf mich."


----------



## Tokyorider (9. Mai 2010)

Hi,

schaut mal unter "Fragen und Antworten zu diesem Artikel"

http://cgi.ebay.de/ES-/250624462711?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5a61cf77

Greez


----------



## uli49 (9. Mai 2010)

Tokyorider schrieb:


> Hi,
> schaut mal unter "Fragen und Antworten zu diesem Artikel"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ES-/250624462711?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5a61cf77



Der hat doch recht. Es ist doch eindeutig die Remscheider Hauptstraße auf dem ersten Bild zu erkennen. Mensch, haben die diesen Winter gestreut.


----------



## strangeandnice (9. Mai 2010)

echt lustig, mipmip!


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Mai 2010)

wie geht denn die frage weiter? Ich hab keinen account


----------



## Tokyorider (9. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wie geht denn die frage weiter? Ich hab keinen account



hier mal komplett^^

Frage:  Sehr geehrter singlestar-de Ihr Gefährt entspricht gem. Ihren Angaben nicht der StVZO. Daher fordere ich Sie hiermit auf, diese Auktion mit sofortiger Wirkung zu beenden und Ihr Fahrzeug bei unserer Dienststelle, Polizeiinspektion Remscheid Bezirksdienststelle LüttringhausenAdresse Kreuzbergstraße 15 42899 Remscheid 02191 953210 vorzuführen. Sollten Sie dieser Aufforderung nicht binnen 1 Woche Folge leisten, lasse ich mir von ebay Ihre Personalien mitteilen und werde Sie strafrechtlich belangen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen, F. Ixie Kriminalhauptmeister  01.05.10 
Antwort:   Du kannst mich mal! mit sportlichen Grüssen mipmip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (9. Mai 2010)

so ein blödsin. Dann müste die Polizei ja auch jedes Bobbycar einkassieren. Wenn das ein echter Cop ist, dann ist das wiedereinmal ein Grund für mich an der Kompetenz der Beamtenschaft zu zweifeln. Unglaublich...


----------



## darkJST (9. Mai 2010)

Man beachte den Namen dieses Herrn



Tokyorider schrieb:


> (...) Mit freundlichen Grüßen, *F. Ixie* Kriminalhauptmeister  (...)



Ich behaupte mal, dass sich da einfach wer nur einen Scherz erlaubt hat


----------



## Tokyorider (9. Mai 2010)

darkJST schrieb:


> Man beachte den Namen dieses Herrn
> 
> 
> 
> Ich behaupte mal, dass sich da einfach wer nur einen Scherz erlaubt hat



Klar, denk ich auch....lustig isses aber


----------



## StollenbikerRs (10. Mai 2010)

Oh man Trottel gibts hier bei uns in Remscheid


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2010)

Das war bestimmt der Verkäufer des "Shopper-Bikes", der kommt ja auch aus Remscheid. Ob aber der Tausch seines "Shoppers" gegen einen Singlespeeder bei den örtlichen topografischen Gegebenheiten sooviel Vorteil bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln...
Hat sich vielleicht gedacht "Kette links sind leichte Gänge" und will nun durch vorgetäuschten behördlichen Druck auf Übergabe des SSP hinarbeiten...


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2010)

*ENDLICH KÖNNEN WIR ALLE COOLE BIKES HABEN!* 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTAINBIKE-RAH...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2306e868e8


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Mai 2010)

Hatten wir gerade erst vor einer Seite.
Aber wieso zum Geier ist die Auktion noch drin?! Gut, dann halt noch mal melden...


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Mai 2010)

kennen wir das nich schon irgentwoher?

aber warum melden? vor ner seite verkaufte er noch das ganze bike, jetzt doch nur die folien.


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2010)

eben jetzt nur folien - in vielen abartigen Designs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem kein Grund da irgendwas zu melden....


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Mai 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Hatten wir gerade erst vor einer Seite.
> Aber wieso zum Geier ist die Auktion noch drin?! Gut, dann halt noch mal melden...



Du musst ja langeweile haben und Dich ganz derbst auf den Schlips getreten fühlen . . . was hat man Dir angetan das Du das immer meldest ??


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Mai 2010)

Titel: "... NO CANNONDALE SCOTT CUBE GIANT"
Merkste was?
Ich kann's nicht leiden, wenn sich irgendwelche Leute Vorteile verschaffen und dabei Regeln übertreten.

Und Langeweile? Ne Meldung ist in 10s erledigt. Aber das ist wohl nicht das Thema hier, oder?


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Mai 2010)

wenn dein gerechtigkeitsempfinden doch so groß ist, dann kaufst du doch betimmt auch nur fairtradeprodukte? Nee, ich mach nur spaß...


----------



## updike (11. Mai 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Gut, dann halt noch mal melden...




Melden macht frei...


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Mai 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Titel: "... NO CANNONDALE SCOTT CUBE GIANT"
> Merkste was?
> Ich kann's nicht leiden, wenn sich irgendwelche Leute Vorteile verschaffen und dabei Regeln übertreten.
> 
> Und Langeweile? Ne Meldung ist in 10s erledigt. Aber das ist wohl nicht das Thema hier, oder?



Mach doch jeder bei Ebay so, mit Markennahmen nur um sich schmeissen, es soll die Trefferquotte bei Such anfragen erhöhen.
Solang er nicht schreibt das IST ein CANNONDALE SCOTT CUBE GIANT ist doch alles im grünen . . . er schreibt ja auch NO CANNONDALE SCOTT CUBE GIANT.
Sei nicht so kleinlich . . . Du müsstest den anderen (Kommisar F. Ixie) dann ja auch wegen Amtsanmasung Anzeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (11. Mai 2010)

es soll ja auch ganze staaten geben, die täuschen und betrügen. Nur bei wem willst du die dann melden?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Mai 2010)

also ehrlich!dann hatter halt den ein oder anderen mehr der draufklickt!ausserdem...da gehts um 5 euro!!sieht also nicht nach mieser Abzocke aus!wär doch was anderes wenn da irgendwo ganz klein in Hellgrau was davon steht das es nur um Aufkleber geht!!Aber so sollte ja wohl jeder der lesen kann nach dem 2, Satz wissen das es nicht um ein Fahrrad geht!


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Mai 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> es soll ja auch ganze staaten geben, die täuschen und betrügen. Nur bei wem willst du die dann melden?


Dann wird nach Ami manier Einmaschiert . . .


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Mai 2010)

Geht irgendwas kaputt, wenn ich sowas melde?

Und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema.


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Mai 2010)

Al, fühlst Du dich schuldig ??

Jetzt sag nicht" Ich glaube nicht, Tim"


----------



## Al_Borland (11. Mai 2010)

> Du bist ein doofer Dummian!!!


.


----------



## Jbnk03 (12. Mai 2010)

updike schrieb:


> Melden macht frei...


Diesen grenzwertigen Kommentar müsste man eigentlich melden


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Mai 2010)

itschkibitschki

gibts nochwas lustiges auf ebay?


----------



## TMS (12. Mai 2010)

Ja hier ein Schnäppchen und SUPER günstige Versandkosten,die bestimmt von der großen Boxxer kommen xD
http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freerid...t_Fahrräder&hash=item1c1257dcd0#ht_517wt_1165


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Mai 2010)

vorallem wurde das nur auf waldwegen gefahren. Nun ist der Begriff waldweg dehnbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TMS (12. Mai 2010)

Naja ich glaub für normale Waldwege hat er sich das Bike nich gekauft^^
Los Jungs schnell Sofortkaufen sonst ist der Reuber in 5 Stunden weg ;D


----------



## TMS (12. Mai 2010)

Hier erhällt man sehr viele Infos zum Bike^^ Kaufen kaufen kaufen ;D

http://cgi.ebay.de/off-road-bike-24...Jugendräder&hash=item19bc29f351#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## TMS (12. Mai 2010)

Kaum ist der Papi tot wird sein Radl bei Ebay verkloppt...^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-/2...t_Fahrräder&hash=item2eacd9b936#ht_892wt_1165


----------



## DHK (12. Mai 2010)

TMS schrieb:


> Hier erhällt man sehr viele Infos zum Bike^^ Kaufen kaufen kaufen ;D
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/off-road-bike-24...Jugendräder&hash=item19bc29f351#ht_500wt_1182




Ja was willste denn noch? das rad ist doch schon "strassenverkehrs sicher" mehr brauchst doch net


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Mai 2010)

TMS schrieb:


> Kaum ist der Papi tot wird sein Radl bei Ebay verkloppt...^^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-/200468445494?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item2eacd9b936#ht_892wt_1165



Scheint ein Mathe Genie zu sein . . . 
*"Gangschaltung  rechts 7 Gänge
Gangschaltung links 3 Gänge  7 x 3 = 21 Gang????*"


----------



## Metrum (12. Mai 2010)

Aber die Fragen unter des toten Vaters Rad sind auch nicht ohne! 
 Als wenn einer die Gurke klaut um sie in der Bucht zu verhökern. 
Der verlangt allen ernstes ne "Qwittung"!
Und der Name des Bikes war dann wohl auch eher ne Schnapsidee, wem sowas einfällt?!


----------



## alli333i (12. Mai 2010)

TMS schrieb:


> Ja hier ein Schnäppchen und SUPER günstige Versandkosten,die bestimmt von der großen Boxxer kommen xD
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freerid...t_Fahrräder&hash=item1c1257dcd0#ht_517wt_1165




bild 3 ist ja mal genial! da zeigt der uns doch glatt seine wunderschönen schrauben, die keiner sehen will! wie wärs lieber mit pics von der schaltung usw.......aber nein, die schrauben sind wichtiger....


----------



## TMS (12. Mai 2010)

Ach der wollte eucht nur seinen tollen Lenker zeigen ;D
Aber naja ihr werdet sicher noch ne Chance bekommen den Reuber zu fassen, da ers ja heute nich losgeworden ist^^
Vielleicht geht er ja beim nächsten Versuch 5 Euro bei den Versandkosten runter..


----------



## alli333i (13. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghosty99 (13. Mai 2010)

Der muss aber gut schrauben , verkauft sein Bike in Einzelteilen 
http://shop.ebay.de/danski-2007/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Mai 2010)

is doch schlau, so bringts auf jeden fall mehr geld


----------



## Deleted 25931 (13. Mai 2010)

einfach wunderschon und ultraleicht...

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fahrrad-Rahm...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35a92d5939


----------



## cännondäler__ (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
lest mal den letzten Satz der Artikelbeschreibung:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Merida-Yankees-M...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item19bc0af75f
cännondäler


----------



## Havoc2k (13. Mai 2010)

lustige bremsenmontage

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-XT-4-KOLBEN-DC-VR-HR-160mm-/270576618703?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3eff9f8ccf

mfg


----------



## BaronAlex (13. Mai 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Diesen grenzwertigen Kommentar müsste man eigentlich melden



Warum?! Ist 'n ganz normaler Spruch, den man beim Bund lernt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2010)

TMS schrieb:


> Naja ich glaub für normale Waldwege hat er sich das Bike nich gekauft^^
> Los Jungs schnell Sofortkaufen sonst ist der Reuber in 5 Stunden weg ;D



Mich wundert auch immer wie viele Leute es doch gibt die sich so Sachen kaufen nur um sie dann in die Vitrine zu stellen.


----------



## TMS (13. Mai 2010)

> Hallo,
> lest mal den letzten Satz der Artikelbeschreibung:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Merida-Yankees-Mo...item19bc0af75f
> cännondäler


Der Sattel von der Tupperware ist auch geil Montiert^^
Hat voll Style


----------



## TMS (13. Mai 2010)

> Der muss aber gut schrauben , verkauft sein Bike in Einzelteilen
> http://shop.ebay.de/danski-2007/m.ht...&_trksid=p4340



Ja der nimmt auch überall die selben Versandkosten 7,10 Euro egal ob Dämpfer oder Felge^^ Also Päckchen zum Paket Preis ;D


----------



## Focus09 (13. Mai 2010)

Havoc2k schrieb:


> lustige bremsenmontage
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-XT-4-KOL...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3eff9f8ccf
> 
> mfg



Nett so über 10 Adapter



> mein freund schlachtet sein mtb


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Mai 2010)

naja könnt auch was mit der versicherung zu tun haben!Päckchen sind nicht versichert!zumindest bei DHL


----------



## Emre12394 (13. Mai 2010)

hallo,

*ich bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher ob es hier passt was ich schreibe.*

Und zwar geht es um einen Käufer der von mir in ebay eine Rock shox reba race geboten hat, war anfang april und jetzt schreibt er mich an und sagt das er jetzt ein problem hat???? 
Habe alles hingeschrieben weder umtausch noch garatie oder sonstiges.


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Mai 2010)

Wer schreibt, der bleibt - lautete mal ein Slogan, freu Dich das er noch an Dich denkt und schick Ihn eine Karte . . . 

So ist es eben, auf Garantieansprüche kann er, brauch er aber von ein Privatverkauf nicht erwarten.

und ähh, achja . . . so richtig passen tuts nicht, aber egal.


----------



## TMS (13. Mai 2010)

> hallo,
> 
> ich bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher ob es hier passt was ich schreibe.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch mal einfach nicht beachten und auf nichts eingehen !
Sonst kommt er nach 3 Monaten wieder an und will noch was..
Alles schon erlebt.


----------



## Bratwurst0606 (13. Mai 2010)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> einfach wunderschon und ultraleicht...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fahrrad-Rahm...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35a92d5939


"und voll aufgebaut kriegen sie ihn nicht über 5,0 - 6,5 kg"


----------



## Dr.Northshore (13. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-MTB-ALU...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item58879dc9d0

"Das Design ist so fresh, dass der Lack sogar noch verläuft..."

Sieht man wohl in Zukunft im Park.
Na dann mal gute Nacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Mai 2010)

Die letzten Beiden sind herrlich


----------



## TMS (13. Mai 2010)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-MTB-ALUM...item58879dc9d0
> 
> "Das Design ist so fresh, dass der Lack sogar noch verläuft..."


"Fette Optik durch die massive Doppelbrückenfedergabel" ^^
Die *FETTE* Zoom Doppelbrücke ,kommt ja fast an meine 40 ran


----------



## HardRock07 (14. Mai 2010)

Klar, zumindest gewichtsmäßig, und das beim halben Federweg ! Das ist doch mal nen Kaufargument für den Roster....


----------



## Jbnk03 (15. Mai 2010)

Alles in Deutschland ist geregelt, aber jeder Penner darf einen Haufen Schrott als Downhill-Bike verkaufen. Irgendwie kanns das nicht sein.
Muss sich wohl erst einer totfahren...


----------



## norman_gsus (15. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300427725056


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (15. Mai 2010)

...da hätt ich hier nen ganzen Kasten von....


----------



## alli333i (15. Mai 2010)

ich nciht nur einen.....pfandgeld alle 2-3monate -->ca 20kästen? XD


----------



## strangeandnice (15. Mai 2010)

die Flasche ist auch noch leer, was soll das denn


----------



## Jetpilot (15. Mai 2010)

unding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (15. Mai 2010)

Sie hat aber dennoch Sammlerwert - es gibt immer Leute die sich . . . erstens, Einreden lasen das die Flasche Sammlerwert hat und zweitens die, das die `Flasche leer´wirklich des Sammelns wert ist.


----------



## Havoc2k (15. Mai 2010)

wo wir eben bei flaschen sind....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300426052438

mfg


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Mai 2010)

Na lecker . . . möcht ich nicht mal geschenkt haben.

Lustiges Klaprad . . . 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mini-Klappfahrra...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b18a2d26


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Mai 2010)

die Fragen bei der Milch, kann die jemand hier reinstellen?


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Mai 2010)

Mal sehen, ob's klappt...



> Fragen & Antworten
> Frage:  	Handelt es sich um Muttermilch oder warum reagiert Ihre Lebensgefährtin so schwierig auf diese Milch?
> Antwort:  	Es handelt sich natürlich um Kuhmilch. Muttermilch hat bekanntlicherweise einen durchschnittlichen Fettgehalt von 6%.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Mai 2010)

köstlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Tom (17. Mai 2010)

Emre12394 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> *ich bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher ob es hier passt was ich schreibe.*
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du vorsätzlich einen Mangel an deiner Gabel vertuscht hast und er das dir auch nachweisen kann - bringt dir der tolle "Copy-Paste-Spruch" rein garnichts, es gelten einzig und alleine die Geschäftsbedingungen von eBay!
...ich hoffe du kannst jetzt besser schlafen 

Gruß Tom


----------



## TMS (20. Mai 2010)

Hier mal wieder eine GEILER Bikeaufbau^^ 
Das Downhill Dirt (Dirt Rahmen mit Sigma) xD
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-dirt-(rst-sigma,-hayes,-marzocchi-)/6045725


----------



## Metrum (20. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast, es geht doch schon aus der Bezeichnung des Rahmens hervor "votum *ds* 001" (*d*ownhill*s*) und die 00*1* steht für die Anzahl der Versuche!  Also eindeutig Downhill!!! Und wenn man den "neupreis über  2000 ,- !" bedenkt - ein echtes Schnäppchen!

P.S. Was ist ein "Seitenschutz"?!


----------



## 4mate (20. Mai 2010)

http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&s...chutzring&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Metrum (20. Mai 2010)

Du meinst DAS ist der "Seitenschutz"?!


----------



## 4mate (20. Mai 2010)

Meinen heißt nicht wissen. Es könnten auch die Amoeba Griffe "gemeint" sein:


----------



## TMS (20. Mai 2010)

So ich war mal auf der VOTUM Seite^^
http://www.votum-bike.de/
Einfach mal Dirt und Dh aufklicken^^
Dann findet man  den sein ds001 
Und dann noch 2 sehr NEUE Modelle 
Ich sag nur mit Shiver Single Crown


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Mai 2010)

gabs zu der Sigma nichtmal sonen "schlechteste Gabel aller Zeiten" Thread? Is die wirklich so miserabel? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Aber votum, naja...


----------



## baldur (24. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Edel-Mountai...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item255ad5dfb1


----------



## alli333i (24. Mai 2010)

löls 15 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Mai 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Alles in Deutschland ist geregelt, aber jeder Penner darf einen Haufen Schrott als Downhill-Bike verkaufen. Irgendwie kanns das nicht sein.
> Muss sich wohl erst einer totfahren...



Die eigentliche Misere sind die Käufer.


----------



## Drop-EX (25. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Flas...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45f2ed7e03

richtig günstiger versand und auch noch in einem top zuschtand!


----------



## alli333i (25. Mai 2010)

hörnchen


----------



## alli333i (25. Mai 2010)

zwar ned mtb aber trotzdem super

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjjJWXgqWL4"]YouTube- David Weathersby BMX tricks[/nomedia]


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Mai 2010)

... und noch nicht mal eBay. Oder wolltest du dich selbst als Kuriosität vorstellen?


----------



## leeresblatt (25. Mai 2010)

Drop-EX schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Flas...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45f2ed7e03
> 
> richtig günstiger versand und auch noch in einem top zuschtand!



weil aus dem Ausland!


----------



## baldur (25. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mc-Kenzie-McKenz...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item439f7fce13

Man beachte den Neupreis!


----------



## TMS (25. Mai 2010)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mc-Kenzie-McKenzi...item439f7fce13
> 
> Man beachte den Neupreis!




Ich habe dem gerade geschrieben :
Hallo , gibt es die Rechnung von 1400 Euro mit dazu??Ich möchte sicher gehen das es nicht geklaut ist.
Habe großes Interesse 
Gruß Tony


----------



## baldur (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal einen Preisvorschlag gesendet. 10 Euro.
Und diese NAchricht!

Ich hab mal Preisvorschlag 10 Euro gemacht. Kann es dann nämlich beim Schrotthändler abgeben, mehr als einen 10er ist es wohl nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (25. Mai 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mc-Kenzie-McKenz...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item439f7fce13
> 
> Man beachte den Neupreis!



Ich frag mich, wie der auf 'ne Rahmenhöhe von 85cm kommt.


----------



## StollenbikerRs (25. Mai 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie der auf 'ne Rahmenhöhe von 85cm kommt.


  wahrscheinlich von boden bis zum sattel gemessen


----------



## alli333i (25. Mai 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> ... und noch nicht mal eBay. Oder wolltest du dich selbst als Kuriosität vorstellen?




uuupss..........sorry falscher thread!!!! meine schuld 

sollte eig. dahin:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424122


----------



## yupp (25. Mai 2010)

TMS schrieb:


> Ich habe dem gerade geschrieben :
> Hallo , gibt es die Rechnung von 1400 Euro mit dazu??Ich möchte sicher gehen das es nicht geklaut ist.
> Habe großes Interesse
> Gruß Tony




Ich hoffe doch, Du postest auch die Antwort!!!!!!!!!! 

Aber zumindest hat er Glück, denn er schreibt weiter...


> *Nach einer  größeren OP ist es mir leider nicht mehr möglich dieses tolle Rad zu  fahren*


----------



## Havoc2k (25. Mai 2010)

ich finde den dämpfer (oder was der darstellen soll) besondert toll. statt standrohr (oder wie das beim dämpfer heist) hat der n gewinde 

mfg


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Mai 2010)

Das is einfach ein Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Hydraulik mit nem Plastikschutz drumrum, damit es aussieht als sei es ein Luftdämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yupp (25. Mai 2010)

Hier mal was ganz frisches

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Rad-Muter-/130...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5c1912d0

Muter, das Gegenstück von Fater.  
Aber ohne Garantie, Schade.


----------



## TMS (26. Mai 2010)

> Ich habe dem gerade geschrieben :
> Hallo , gibt es die Rechnung von 1400 Euro mit dazu??Ich möchte sicher gehen das es nicht geklaut ist.
> Habe großes Interesse
> Gruß Tony



So ich hab heute die Antwort erhalten ^^
Die Lautet: 
Hallo, danke für Ihr Interesse. Leider ist die Rechnung nicht mehr vorhanden. Würde Ihnen aber einen Kaufvertrag aufsetzen, indem ich Ihnen bestätige, dass es sich hierbei um mein Eigentum handelt. 
mfG Max

Jetz denkt das Mäxchen bestimmt er wird sein High Tech Kenzie los ;D


----------



## baldur (26. Mai 2010)

So ein Pech, keine Rechnung!


----------



## Henny81 (26. Mai 2010)

yupp schrieb:


> Hier mal was ganz frisches
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Rad-Muter-/130...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5c1912d0
> 
> ...



und was der nich alles für mist verkauft


----------



## Focus09 (26. Mai 2010)

Bald wir warscheinlich noch gebrauchtes Abwasser mit Stücken angeboten.
Manchmal fragt man sich echt ob manche E-Bayer keinen Mülleimer haben oder warum sonst soviel Sch***e verkauft wird.


----------



## yupp (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, schon irre.
Ich will aber hoffen, dass es so bleibt.
Sonst hätten wir ja nix mehr zu lachen  , oder.


----------



## nosaint77 (26. Mai 2010)

Aus 2 wird 1...


----------



## uli49 (26. Mai 2010)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Aus 2 wird 1...



Username "zigarrenrauch". Der sollte sich "zuvielgekifft" nennen.


----------



## PhatBiker (27. Mai 2010)

Henny81 schrieb:


> und was der nich alles für mist verkauft



und wie die alle drauf bieten . . . unglaublich . . . niemand!!!! . . . alle 106 Artikel laufen auch in der selben minute aus . . .


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Mai 2010)

Um die 90% seiner abgeschlossenen Auktionen laufen mit 1 EUR Höchstgebot aus. Irgendwie würde mir die Lust vergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (27. Mai 2010)

90%? das sind eher 100%


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Mai 2010)

Nene, der hat schon paar Tonerkassetten für 6 EUR verhökert.


----------



## ghosty99 (27. Mai 2010)

Geile Optik und so neu, sogar mit Handy:
http://cgi.ebay.de/City-slicker-MTB...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item255ac8341d


----------



## uli49 (27. Mai 2010)

ghosty99 schrieb:


> Geile Optik und so neu, sogar mit Handy:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/City-slicker-MTB...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item255ac8341d



Ein Blick darauf und Du hast Anspruch auf Schmerzensgeld.


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte erst das ist ein Kinderrad!  Schlimmer gehts ja gar nicht mehr!!! Da nehm ich lieber 10g von dem Zeug was der geraucht hat als er das Ding gebastelt hat!


----------



## Jbnk03 (28. Mai 2010)

Hier gibts ein "Mauntainbike"
http://cgi.ebay.de/Aluminium-Rahmen...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aa15fcc99
Nicht kurios aber lustig:





> Leider hat mal einer nen Schlag mit dem Hammer gemacht.


----------



## Outliner (28. Mai 2010)

das erklärt vieles,die delle im kopf hat er sicher zugespachtelt.


----------



## alli333i (28. Mai 2010)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Aus 2 wird 1...





naja eig. ganz lustige idee, aber die ausführung ebendieser ist ja schon iwie härtemäßig......


----------



## Dr.Northshore (28. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ZOOM-FLIGHT-650-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item51931028e9

Seh ich das richtig, dass die Gabel einen Recyclingaufkleber hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. Mai 2010)

Nee, das Zeichen ist für "CPO", was immer das ist...


----------



## TMS (28. Mai 2010)

Ja sieht so aus ;D
Da hamse aber ne 40 nachgebaut ^^
Stellt euch mal vor die hässlichen Zoom Aufkleber ab und die Fox drauf  xD


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2010)

Dr.Northshore schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass die Gabel einen Recyclingaufkleber hat?



Das Magnesium muß man ja auch nicht nutzlos verrotten lassen am Ende des Trails...


----------



## Cuberius (30. Mai 2010)

Dr.Northshore schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ZOOM-FLIGHT-650-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item51931028e9
> 
> Seh ich das richtig, dass die Gabel einen Recyclingaufkleber hat?



Damit der Käufer auch gleich weiß, daß das Ding in die Tonne kann!


----------



## 19chris84 (30. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260611107983&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


xD


----------



## TMS (31. Mai 2010)

> http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...m&item=260611107983&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> 
> xD


Geiles Eiphone^^
Und ich dachte ich hab Probleme mit meine Nokia N97 ;D
Da kann ich ja froh sein das bei meinem Nokia äußerlich noch alles Top ist.
Nur Technisch haakts mal rum xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (1. Juni 2010)

Ra(h)men gesucht? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320538702735


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Juni 2010)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Ra(h)men gesucht?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320538702735



 Wo soll das noch hinführen?


----------



## KingKokosnuss (1. Juni 2010)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Ra(h)men gesucht?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320538702735



 farad ramen mit gebrauch schpuren  Interpunktion und Groß- und Kleinschreibung Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Stefan.B (1. Juni 2010)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Ra(h)men gesucht?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320538702735



Und sowas nennt sich Mr.Ruhrpott


----------



## Stefan.B (1. Juni 2010)

Das hat er als letztes Verkauft

viedeo kamera mit 12.mega pixels und 1.schpeiser karte


----------



## jackJ3lly (1. Juni 2010)

Wow schnäppchen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-gutes-Moun...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item255aee2d2c


----------



## Oshiki (1. Juni 2010)

Was willst du denn - es fährt doch noch super


----------



## KingKokosnuss (1. Juni 2010)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Das hat er als letztes Verkauft
> 
> viedeo kamera mit 12.mega pixels und 1.schpeiser karte



Oder diese Ringe 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ringe-/320538354...cessoires_Schmuck_Schmuck&hash=item4aa19322b2


----------



## jackJ3lly (1. Juni 2010)

na eben drum ,schnäppschen


----------



## astral67 (1. Juni 2010)

jackJ3lly schrieb:


> Wow schnäppchen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-gutes-Moun...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item255aee2d2c



Die Scheibenbremse ist aber wohl auch kaputt, wie "Trettlager" und Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.B (1. Juni 2010)

KingKokosnuss schrieb:


> Oder diese Ringe
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ringe-/320538354...cessoires_Schmuck_Schmuck&hash=item4aa19322b2



hallo ich verkaufe 1mal 82 ringe dan noch mal 24  ringe dan 3 schmuck  kesten und dan noch mal 144 ohringe das ist ales  neu  1.2..3 ist dein


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Juni 2010)

hey: geldübergabe morgen um 3:00 auf dem alten industriegelände der ehemaligen fleischfabrik in wanne-eickel. Geld hab ich dabei, du bringst den schmuck.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Juni 2010)

*" Zahlungshinweise des  Verkäufers*

der verkoeufer nimt den atikel nicht mer  zurüg " 

Möcht echt mal wissen ob sowas erlehrnbar ist, so doof kann doch keiner sein ??


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Juni 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ... erlehrnbar...


Kennste den vom Glashaus?


----------



## jackJ3lly (2. Juni 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Möcht echt mal wissen ob sowas *erlehrnbar* ist, so doof kann doch keiner sein ??



Erlernbar oder wirklich er(lehr)nbar???

tztztztz ,aber über andere meckern


----------



## jackJ3lly (2. Juni 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Kennste den vom Glashaus?



wie ging der gleich nochmal????

Wer im Glaushaus sitzt, sollte im Keller ******


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Juni 2010)

das ist das `h´ (Haar) aus der Suppe . . .


----------



## astral67 (2. Juni 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> hey: geldübergabe morgen um 3:00 auf dem alten industriegelände der ehemaligen fleischfabrik in wanne-eickel. Geld hab ich dabei, du bringst den schmuck.



...Du kennst Dich aus  in Herne 2


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Juni 2010)

> ...erlehrnbar...



Feihl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_big (3. Juni 2010)

Ich hab verkauft:

Ne Reba SL 173mm SchaftlÃ¤nge ohne Aufkleber: 166â¬ 
Ne Dart 3 mit angeschlagenem Postmountgewinde: 61â¬
Ne Hayes Stroker Ryde nicht richtig entlÃ¼ftet und ohne Bremsscheibenschrauben: 71â¬

Und ich war ehrlich, ich hab jeden Artikel mit seinen MÃ¤ngeln beschrieben. Wenn ich Ã¼berlege das ich fÃ¼r ne neue Reba SL 2010 ungekÃ¼rzt 230â¬ bezahlt hab... Oder ne neue Dart 3 auf Ebay im Sofortkauf billiger ist als der ErlÃ¶s fÃ¼r meine alte...


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Juni 2010)

q_big schrieb:


> Ich hab verkauft:
> 
> Ne Reba SL 173mm SchaftlÃ¤nge ohne Aufkleber: 166â¬
> Ne Dart 3 mit angeschlagenem Postmountgewinde: 61â¬
> Ne Hayes Stroker Ryde nicht richtig entlÃ¼ftet und ohne Bremsscheibenschrauben: 71â¬



Hey, das macht mir ja richtig Hoffnung, dass ich mein als Pseudofreerider benutzes AMS 125 villeicht doch noch verkaufen kann...


----------



## Fabian93 (3. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.at/Specialized-Big-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item230788a7ee

Die deutsche Beschreibung ist echt der Knaller


----------



## jackJ3lly (3. Juni 2010)

Hmm Google translate...epic fail


----------



## Robert01 (3. Juni 2010)

Dieses "Google-Deutsch" ist mir allemal lieber als das, was mancher Legastheniker so tippselt...


----------



## Stefan.B (4. Juni 2010)

Wer "nämlich" mit "h" schreibt ist "dämlich"

Alte Schulweisheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (4. Juni 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.at/Specialized-Big-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item230788a7ee
> 
> Die deutsche Beschreibung ist echt der Knaller


 
Ist das Deutsch??? 
Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Juni 2010)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Wer "nämlich" mit "h" schreibt ist "dämlich"



Hmm, ohne `h´ - nämlic ????


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2010)

Ist das Slang oder braucht er nur noch paar Jahre Schulbildung? 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/diertbeick/7397800


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Juni 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ist das Slang oder braucht er nur noch paar Jahre Schulbildung?
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/diertbeick/7397800



Fremdschämen!


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

Süß ist auch die andere Anzeige von dem Typen...

"uns is ein roder kater zu geh laufen er is zürgar 1 jahr alt und sehr zu draulig"

Schlimm heutzutage...


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2010)

Die hatte ich gar nicht gesehen,heute Morgen. 
Dann hoffe ich mal dass er Ausländer ist - Dörter haben ja eh schon keinen guten Ruf hier.

P.S. Aber süß ist sie wirklich!


----------



## TMS (7. Juni 2010)

Das Diertbeick lässt sich auch sehr gut verkaufen bei den Bilder wo die Kette runter und der Sattel schief ist^^ 
Und das Hochsicherheitsschloss gibts GRATIS dazu aber leider hat er den Schlüssel verloren ;D
Den passenden Bolzenschneider finden sie in seinen anderen Anzeigen.


----------



## freigeist (7. Juni 2010)

der schreibt einfach nur seinen dialekt aus .. sachsen eben


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2010)

*Vorsicht - Du Anhalter ich wohne auch in Sachsen! *


----------



## freigeist (7. Juni 2010)

dann kannste uns das geschreibsel ja übersetzen, oder ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2010)

Naja, westlich der Elbe ist noch nicht westlich genug. Ich komme auch von westlich der Elbe aber da war immer noch ein Zaun zwischen uns.


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Juni 2010)

Sächsisch?  ICH tendiere eher zu der Äußerung: zu doof!


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Juni 2010)

isch find ja es erinnert ehe an dö hessische dialegt, gel?


----------



## darkJST (8. Juni 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Sächsisch?  ICH tendiere eher zu der Äußerung: zu doof!



Stimme dir zu, geschriebenes sächsisch sieht anders aus.


----------



## Locu (10. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Olteppich-Deepwa...wItem&pt=Total_Verrücktes&hash=item45f362ac67


----------



## StollenbikerRs (10. Juni 2010)

Locu schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Olteppich-Deepwa...wItem&pt=Total_Verrücktes&hash=item45f362ac67




lies mal das kleingedruckte ganz unten


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Juni 2010)

> *Sie bieten hier nicht auf eine Umweltkatastrophe, sondern auf einen Plastikbecher (Fassungsvolumen 0,2 Liter) zur stückweisen Abholung dieses edlen Ölteppichs Marke Deepwater Horizon direkt vor Ort. Dieser Becher wird ausschließlich versichert per Hermes verschickt. Die Abbildung kann abweichen.*


*


*


----------



## no-skill (11. Juni 2010)

freigeist schrieb:


> der schreibt einfach nur seinen dialekt aus ..  sachsen eben



Sachsen? Das parade Beispiel für gescheiterte integration, genau wie Bayern.


----------



## Whiteeagle (12. Juni 2010)

na, bekommt man hier einen pc oder doch nen koffer mit geld?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130397339277



> .... Das *Geld* ist aber in tadellosem Zustand und beinhaltet ein Diskettenlaufwerk rund einem Cd/DVD Laufwerk beziehungsweise brenner. ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiliiy (12. Juni 2010)

Also ich würde das geld nehmen haha


----------



## alli333i (12. Juni 2010)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> na, bekommt man hier einen pc oder doch nen koffer mit geld?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130397339277




google übersetzer


----------



## 7red (12. Juni 2010)

...


----------



## jackJ3lly (12. Juni 2010)




----------



## 4mate (12. Juni 2010)

Alt, aber immer wieder lustig!


----------



## Rhombus (13. Juni 2010)

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...dreamtheater766&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&page=6

"Dieser Bewertungskommentar wurde von eBay entfernt."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (13. Juni 2010)

hrhr -- mal die Artikelbeschreibung durchlesen bitte.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirt-Jump-Bike-Univega-X-Fighter-902-/130399151024?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item1e5c6523b0


EDIT://

Das is noch viel viel geiler !!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Univega-Alpina-H...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3f0061f951


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Juni 2010)

Und? Wo ist der Witz?


----------



## jackJ3lly (13. Juni 2010)

Typ: X-Fighter XF 902 Größe S.

Vorne von  Scheibenbremse auf V-Brake umgebaut (zieht besser), Scheibe und  Bremszylinder sind vorhanden.

Alles Klar??


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Juni 2010)

vielleicht, dass v-brakes besser ziehen sollen als disks?
und beim zweiten, dass der sattel fehlt und keine hydraulischen Bremsen vorhanden sind?
Misteriös...

Ersteres kann bei schlechten disks aber durchaus stimmen...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. Juni 2010)

Wenn es eine schlechte Scheibenbremse war kann es ja stimmen.
Er meint damit bestimmt das die alte Scheibenbremse noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Juni 2010)

DER Brüller...


----------



## kylogos (13. Juni 2010)

ein Witz, den man erklären muss, ist kein Witz!


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Juni 2010)

es wäre auch so keiner gewesen


----------



## Locu (13. Juni 2010)

der Thread heißt ja auch ebay kuriositäten und nicht witzethread.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Juni 2010)

kurios ist das aber auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Juni 2010)

ob das was taugt?
http://cgi.ebay.de/KMC-Kette-9-fach...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5c2fc947


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Juni 2010)

Für den Preis möchte die aber für mich bei der nächsten Meisterschaft den WM-Titel alleine holen


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Juni 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ob das was taugt?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KMC-Kette-9-fach...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5c2fc947






> Messing-Link Verschlussglied


Es heist M*i*ssing Link.
http://www.kmc.messingschlager.com/seiten/faq.html



> Rechtliche Informationen des Anbieters
> Lightcore MCA, Inh. Susanne Mädel
> Susanne Mädel



Das "Mädel" ist gut.


----------



## Audix (15. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/117723-Krankensc...t=Kostüme_Masken_Perücken&hash=item2eac26a843


----------



## LoonyG (16. Juni 2010)

Audix schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/117723-Krankensc...t=Kostüme_Masken_Perücken&hash=item2eac26a843



nach was hast´n da gesucht......


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Juni 2010)

nach einem "krankenschwesterkostüm für männer" vermute ich jetzt mal...


----------



## holmar (16. Juni 2010)

verurteilt den armen doch nicht. schließlich steht er offen zu seinen neigungen


----------



## jackJ3lly (16. Juni 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> verurteilt den armen doch nicht. schließlich steht er offen zu seinen neigungen



Tun wir Das hier nicht alle ????? Sag nur FREILUFTSADOMASO!!


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Juni 2010)

Genau. Allein die mitgliedschaft in diesem Forum stempelt JEDEN hier als Perversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (17. Juni 2010)

Hehe...

Nee - um ehrlich zu sein ihr perversen -
nach einem Mann fürs Leben....

Nein - meine Freundin sieht immer BigBrother und die eine da war mal als Krankenschwester ganz nett anzusehen...
Und von da an bezeichnete ich sie als meine lieblings Krankenschwester....
und meine Freundin meinte mir einen Gefallen tuen zu können,
indem sie sich ein nettes Kostüm besorgt.
Dabei stießen wir auf "ES" - ham uns weg geschmissen.
Da dachte ich zwar das muß ins Forum,
dachte aber noch nicht daran, 
dass hier wieder alle von sich auf andere schließen....


----------



## DHK (18. Juni 2010)

fast wie neu:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Centurion-Backfi...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item415063aeb3


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2010)

wenn man 50% bei einem neukauf rabatt bekäme, warum nutzt er diese Gelegenheit dann nicht selbst?


----------



## yupp (18. Juni 2010)

farrader-Mautenbike

Da freut sich jeder Deutsch-Lehrer.


----------



## 4mate (18. Juni 2010)

yupp schrieb:


> farrader-Mautenbike
> 
> Da freut sich jeder Deutsch-Lehrer.


Aus einer anderen Anzeige desselben Verkäufers:


> Hallo
> Hier biete ich einen wunderbaren INDEX  Sturtzhelm mit nicht Getöntem Viesier und integrirten Getönten,  Verspigelten  Sonnen Viesir zum kauf an. (s.Bilder)
> *Der Helm ist Schwartz und  Wiegt ca.  1400g und Hat natürlich Verstellbare Lüftungs Klappen, Sowie Das neuste  an Aerodünamichen Wind -Schpaüler.*
> Der Helm ist das neuste und sicherste an  Sturtzhelme was zu zeit in Asien auf den markt ist. Ich habe mir diesen  Helm dort gekauft, aber nie Gebraucht.


----------



## Drop-EX (18. Juni 2010)

Das neuste an Aerodünamichen Wind -Schpaüler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2010)

Was fürn ding?

Edit: habs nun auch kapiert...


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juni 2010)

"Ich habe mir diesen  Helm dort  gekauft, aber nie Gebraucht."

Hätte er man besser machen sollen . . . ist wohl einmal zuviel auf die Birne gelandet.


----------



## jackJ3lly (18. Juni 2010)

*Der Helm ist das neuste und sicherste an  Sturtzhelme was zu zeit in Asien auf den markt ist.*

Der war bestimmt noch nie in Asien. Die Moppeds von denen würden hier nie Tüv bekommen. Und so wie die Moppeds sind fahren die auch.


----------



## Stan_Ef (18. Juni 2010)

Die Masche mit den leeren Verpackungen funktioniert noch immer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/HTC-HD2-/2904451...DE_Handys_ohne_Vertrag_KM&hash=item439fe0de46


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juni 2010)

161â¬ nur fÃ¼r die Packung ?? 
Ich glaub ich spinne  . . Der Bieter ist auch noch ein Neuling mit einer Bewertung.
Der ist nur heiss auf schnÃ¤pchen und vergisst darÃ¼ber hinaus die Beschreibung zu lesen.
Ein teurer AnfÃ¤ngerfehler.


----------



## schmandbauch (18. Juni 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Die Masche mit den leeren Verpackungen funktioniert noch immer:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/HTC-HD2-/2904451...DE_Handys_ohne_Vertrag_KM&hash=item439fe0de46


 
Das is ja abgefahren. Dem Anbieter kann man allerdings nix vorwerfen, noch eindeutiger hätte er es ja nicht schreiben können...


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juni 2010)

Tja, hier kannste was erleben . . .


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2010)

wo steht denn da das es sich um eine Verpackung handelt?


----------



## player599 (18. Juni 2010)

ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> *achtung: Versandkosten in höhe von 6,90 euro (versicherter versand) kommen noch zu dem auktionspreis hinzu !!*
> 
> 
> _htc hd2 ovp ( nur die originalverpackung )_
> ...


 
wer das übersieht sollte sich mal hirn und augen untersuchen lassen


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juni 2010)

JetPilot, hast Du geboten ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Juni 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wo steht denn da das es sich um eine Verpackung handelt?


----------



## Stan_Ef (18. Juni 2010)

Als ich das gepostet habe, stands noch bei 151.

Also, wer wars?


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juni 2010)

Die antwort musst Du `erwürfeln´
freiwillig packt hier keiner aus . . . ausser in den  " Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread


----------



## Jbnk03 (18. Juni 2010)

schmandbauch schrieb:


> Das is ja abgefahren. Dem Anbieter kann man allerdings nix vorwerfen, noch eindeutiger hätte er es ja nicht schreiben können...


Doch, ein guter Anwalt kann das. Die Artikelbezeichnung entspricht dem Gerät, nicht der Verpackung. Wenn er ehrlich gewesen wäre, hätte er schon in die Artikelbezeichnung das Wort "Verpackung" aufgenommen.
Weiterhin steht bei den Artikeldetails "unlocked". Die Verpackung ist also unlocked...alles klar.
Das ist ganz klar arglistige Täuschung. Nur machen sich die meisten Leute nicht die Mühe, sich dagegen zu wehren. Traurig!
Wenn man die Beschreibung lesen würde, kann man sich den Ärger natürlich sparen.
Aber darauf spekulieren solche Leute ja.


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2010)

Ihr sprachlegasteniker braucht zur kennzeichnung wohl immer sowas:

Ein anwalt könnte dem trotzdem in den hintern treten, denn der Karton ist zu finden unter:Kategorie:Handy & Organizer >Handys & Smartphones >Ohne Handyvertrag
und nicht unter "verpackung", wo er eigentlich zu stehen hätte.

Edit: Hat schon jemand geschrieben...


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juni 2010)

Oha, ich hab auch schonmal in der Studioequipment sparte ein Autoradio gefunden . . . Seppels gibt es immer und blödere zufälle natürlich auch, genauso wie Vertipper und auch Leute die in der Fitness -wie bekomme ich meine Speckrollen weg- Abteilung des Forums eine Bike Kaufberatung haben wollen.

Ich glaub nicht das es zieht . . .


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2010)

ich stelle eine handyumverpackung in der kategorie Handys rein, schreibe dazu es ist unlocked, vergesse rein zufällig im titel darauf hinzuweisen das es eine verpackung ist schreibe es dafür aber relativ klein drunter.
Also wenn daraus nicht täuschungsabsichten abzulesen sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Ok, bin kein anwalt...


----------



## Exekuhtot (18. Juni 2010)

Ich denke es gehört dazu, die Artikelbeschreibung zu lesen. Tut man dies, muss jedem klar sein, dass es sich nur um die Verpackung handelt.


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juni 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ich stelle eine handyumverpackung in der kategorie Handys rein, schreibe dazu es ist unlocked, vergesse rein zufällig im titel darauf hinzuweisen das es eine verpackung ist schreibe es dafür aber relativ klein drunter.
> Also wenn daraus nicht täuschungsabsichten abzulesen sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Ok, bin kein anwalt...



Ausreden gibt es immer, warum und wieso etwas so ist wie es ist . . . 

" Herr Richter, ich kann nichts dafür, er ist mir einfach ins Messer gelaufen."

""WAASSS, 42 mal !!""


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (18. Juni 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Ich denke es gehört dazu, die Artikelbeschreibung zu lesen. Tut man dies, muss jedem klar sein, dass es sich nur um die Verpackung handelt.


Gehört es auch. Rechtlich ist es trotzdem so wie Jetpilot und ich es bereits beschrieben haben.

Im übrigen habe ich bis vor 5 Jahren Handys gesammelt, natürlich auch Originalverpackungen.
Damals war es übliche diese bei Ebay einzustellen. Allerdings habe ich damals nicht ein einziges Mal ein Angebot gesehen, in dem Jemand versucht hat einem was unterzujubeln. Das wurde immer korrekt schon in der Artikelbezeichnung geschrieben.


----------



## el-master (18. Juni 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ihr sprachlegasteniker braucht zur kennzeichnung wohl immer sowas:
> 
> Ein anwalt könnte dem trotzdem in den hintern treten, denn der Karton ist zu finden unter:Kategorie:Handy & Organizer >Handys & Smartphones >Ohne Handyvertrag
> und nicht unter "verpackung", wo er eigentlich zu stehen hätte.
> ...


 
So ist es!!

Und wenn alle die bei der Anmeldung bei Ebay die AGB auch tatsächlich gelesen hätten bevor sie bestätigt haben, dass sie sie gelesen haben, dann wüssten sie auch wie ein Angebot auszusehen hat. 
Und die obige Verpackungsanzeige verstösst gegen die AGB. Da braucht´s kein Anwalt, da brauchts nur jemand der lesen kann.


----------



## Jbnk03 (19. Juni 2010)

el-master schrieb:


> So ist es!!
> 
> Und wenn alle die bei der Anmeldung bei Ebay die AGB auch tatsächlich gelesen hätten bevor sie bestätigt haben, dass sie sie gelesen haben, dann wüssten sie auch wie ein Angebot auszusehen hat.
> Und die obige Verpackungsanzeige verstösst gegen die AGB. Da braucht´s kein Anwalt, da brauchts nur jemand der lesen kann.


Nun ja, um Dein Recht durchzusetzen brauchst du schon einen Anwalt. Alternative wäre, den Verkäufer zu besuchen 
Oft reicht aber auch ein Besuch bei der Polizei.
Hatte ich in zwei Betrugsfällen (nein, es ging nicht um Verpackungen).
Da hat der Anruf des Polizisten beim Verkäufer gereicht, um mein Recht zu bekommen.


----------



## Stan_Ef (19. Juni 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Die Masche mit den leeren Verpackungen funktioniert noch immer:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/HTC-HD2-/2904451...DE_Handys_ohne_Vertrag_KM&hash=item439fe0de46




Angebot wurde ca. 30min vor Ende bei 410 gelöscht.

Manchmal bringt melden was....


----------



## Rick7 (19. Juni 2010)

mein gott is euch so langweilig wir mir gerade? Is doch sowas von nem alten hut dieser verpackungs schwindel...


----------



## el-master (19. Juni 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Nun ja, um Dein Recht durchzusetzen brauchst du schon einen Anwalt. Alternative wäre, den Verkäufer zu besuchen
> Oft reicht aber auch ein Besuch bei der Polizei.
> Hatte ich in zwei Betrugsfällen (nein, es ging nicht um Verpackungen).
> Da hat der Anruf des Polizisten beim Verkäufer gereicht, um mein Recht zu bekommen.


 

Ich hatte auch zwei mal Probleme! 
Bei mir war´s aber mit einem Hinweis auf den entsprechenden Paragraph der AGB getan. Beides Mal gewerbliche Verkäufer, und beide haben *zügigst* nach meinem Hinweis auf die AGB und der entsprechenden Meldung an Ebay, falls nix passiert, reagiert!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuscuta (19. Juni 2010)

Diese Pappenverkäufer sind Standard bei ebay, gibts auch unzählige threads im ebayforum dazu. 

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum die dem nicht schon lange einen Riegel vorgeschoben haben, denn die Artikelbeschreibungen sind nicht wirklich eindeutig und zielen ganz klar auf Betrug ab.

Apple hat der ganze Sachen noch einen tollen Schub verpasst durch die iphones und ipads.

Siehe hier, eine Verpackung für 661 Euro. Schaut euch mal andere Artikel in seinen Bewertungen an.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juni 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Angebot wurde ca. 30min vor Ende bei 410 gelöscht.
> 
> Manchmal bringt melden was....


Und ich schwör - diesmal war ich's nicht. Aber auch nur, weil mir gestern die Zeit fehlte für die Meldung. 

Geschieht ihm recht. Hoffentlich zieht's ne Sperrung nach sich...


----------



## Henny81 (19. Juni 2010)

nach seinen bewertungen hat er aber einige ovp verkauft zu hohen preisen und die kunden waren zufrieden

wenn man mal die artikel anschaut was er da verkauft hat steht bei allen kein iphone drin auch wenns um ganz andere sachen geht

da z.B.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120581319814


----------



## Jbnk03 (19. Juni 2010)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum die dem nicht schon lange einen Riegel vorgeschoben haben, denn die Artikelbeschreibungen sind nicht wirklich eindeutig und zielen ganz klar auf Betrug ab..


Weil Ebay scharf auf die Kohle ist, die machen gar nix. Eigentlich müsste da der Gesetzgeber mal eingreifen.


----------



## pinsel (19. Juni 2010)

ein Klassiker

hier klicken


----------



## red-rabbit (19. Juni 2010)

da passen ja noch net mal 1-2 baguettes drauf. was soll denn das fürn gebäckträger sein? nur für brötchen oder was?


----------



## Glasworscht (19. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130399916982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## astral67 (19. Juni 2010)

Glasworscht schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130399916982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



"Eischmann schlechtwetterverkleidung ,die verkleidung kann angepasst werden auf 26 -28 Fahrräder

Gwicht 10 kilo Gfk  "

Nebeneinander oder hintereinander?   
..und dafür ist das Gewicht dann nicht mal schlecht


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Juni 2010)

Zwar nicht bei ibäh,aber mir tun jetzt noch die Augen weh:
http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/herr...5109_5910_adresult_48572237_pic_39606403.html


----------



## pixelquantec (19. Juni 2010)

Glasworscht schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130399916982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Damit kann man schön Trails durch den Wald fahren und die Bäume als Bande nehmen. Und es gibt keine Kratzer mehr an Beinen und Armen von Ästen und Gestrüpp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (19. Juni 2010)

Glasworscht schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130399916982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




 haben will wie geil is das denn ... da fällt mir doch glatt wieder typ mit den satteltaschen auf´m s3 trial ein  ob der damit auch s3 fährt...


----------



## PhatBiker (20. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrad-Sport-Mou...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eadbc210e

Hää ?? 

 - "Der aufbau vom Mountenbike ist komplett gefräst und gedreht"


normal, oder ?? 

 -  "das fing schon beim Rahmen an und der hat sogar eine bestimme Winkelung  vom Lenker zum Sitz"


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Juni 2010)

Besser finde ich da die "27ger Naben Gangschaltung von Shimano Deore ( um Steigungen und  Neigungen locker zu trotzen )", die "gelöcherten Bremsscheiben" und die " Exteme Mountenbike Pedalle für super halt von Bein". Damit kann glaube ich nichts schief gehen!


----------



## Cuscuta (21. Juni 2010)

Aber die Gebote sehen doch recht merkwürdig aus, der Käufer hat 0 Bewertungen und in den letzten 30 Tagen lediglich 10 Gebote abgegeben, genau für dieses Rad. Der zweite in der Bieterliste hat in den letzten 30 Tagen 5 Gebote abgegeben, alle auf das Rad. 

Der hat das wohl selbst ersteigert, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jemand 700 Euro für ein Rad mit verwackelten Bildern, abenteuerlicher Beschreibung und null Komponentenangabe ausgibt.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juni 2010)

Mal beobachten den Typen. Ich hocke schon auf dem Meldebutton.


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Juni 2010)

jaja, der meldebutton macht spaß...


----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juni 2010)

Für ein besseres eBay!


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## Rick7 (21. Juni 2010)

merkwürdig finde ich auch das mit dem schloss auf den fotos ...da könnte  man doch glatt denken das einer  na ich sag´s mal nicht laut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maedion (21. Juni 2010)

wie macht man ein BAD BOY etwas braver oder wärmer ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/cannondale-bad-b...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b2c4ac19


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Juni 2010)

Frag seinen Mann . . .


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Juni 2010)

nicht schön, aber selten


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Juni 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Zwar nicht bei ibäh,aber mir tun jetzt noch die Augen weh:
> http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/herr...5109_5910_adresult_48572237_pic_39606403.html




Ich glaub der Sattel ist "leicht" nach links geneigt. Der Fahrer trägt einseitig.


----------



## KingKokosnuss (21. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-FSR-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5c082cc6 :kotz:


----------



## Azrael1980 (21. Juni 2010)

KingKokosnuss schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-FSR-Bionx-PL-250-HT-Motor-Fahrrad-/250652142790?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3a5c082cc6 :kotz:



"ich verkaufe mein Schmuckstück nur weil ich mir ein Downhill Rad mit  einem 500w Bionx Motor zusammenbaue da ist der Federweg noch größer beim  aufsteigen geht es fast 20cm in die knie...finde ich voll geil, bin ich  noch schneller"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Juni 2010)

KingKokosnuss schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-FSR-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5c082cc6 :kotz:



Also mit dem Ding zu fahren wär mir zu peinlich der Lenker hat er bestimmt der Oma gemopst.


----------



## Sentilo (21. Juni 2010)

Was heißt hier 

 ?

In ein paar Jahren fahren alle mit so 'm Zeug rum, vor allem die Dörter und DHler, dann ist das völlig normal


----------



## Maedion (21. Juni 2010)

KingKokosnuss schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-FSR-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5c082cc6 :kotz:



Was mir aber wirklich angst macht ist die Tatsache das die Gebote bereits bei über 800  liegen , ein neuer Trend ?


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Juni 2010)

> die Gabel ist eine Rock Shox Reba Race mit lockout  ...ist leichter, höher und besser als die originale Gabel



M.M.n eindeutig eine Tora und keine Reba, von daher, gleich melden^^.



> Hinten Schaltung:  Shimano Deore XT habe ich so eingestellt das nur 4 Gänge gehen völlig ausreichend mit dem Moto



Is klar, einfach nich besser hingekriegt^^.


----------



## mas7erchief (21. Juni 2010)

7red schrieb:


> ...





http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...r766&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&interval=0&page=2


Am 10.06.10 hat er sich revanchiert


----------



## qurizz (21. Juni 2010)

Hier hab ich den Eindruck, dass dem Besitzer der Originalvorbau zu unbequem war. Da hat er ihn wohl einfach zersägt und etwas bequemer wieder zusammen geschweißt  :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Mount...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2a08051e0a


----------



## DaBua (21. Juni 2010)

Der Wetterschutz war echt lustig! Ich habe gleich versucht meiner Freundin die aufgeschobene Radltour damit schmackhaft zu machen! 

Ich habe auch was gefunden, bei der Suche nach ner Klingel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradglocke-Fa...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item335b365794


----------



## INSTINCT (22. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/007-HANDYNUMMER-...&pt=PrePaid_Karten_Pakete&hash=item5ada46c7b4


----------



## alet08 (22. Juni 2010)

DaBua schrieb:


> Der Wetterschutz war echt lustig! Ich habe gleich versucht meiner Freundin die aufgeschobene Radltour damit schmackhaft zu machen!
> 
> Ich habe auch was gefunden, bei der Suche nach ner Klingel:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradglocke-Fa...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item335b365794



Ich hab mal nachgefragt:"Hi!
Wo haben sie die denn her? Mit Zertifikat nehme ich sie, da an meinem 
Hochrad  (1898) eine Glocke fehlt."


----------



## macmaegges (22. Juni 2010)

Bin mal gespannt was er drauf antwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (22. Juni 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nachgefragt:"Hi!
> Wo haben sie die denn her? Mit Zertifikat nehme ich sie, da an meinem
> Hochrad  (1898) eine Glocke fehlt."


----------



## beetle (22. Juni 2010)

Rick7 schrieb:


> haben will wie geil is das denn ... da fällt mir doch glatt wieder typ mit den satteltaschen auf´m s3 trial ein  ob der damit auch s3 fährt...



Ja bitte? Ich bin der Typ der S3 mit Packtaschen fährt. Und?


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juni 2010)

beetle schrieb:


> Ja bitte? Ich bin der Typ der S3 mit Packtaschen fährt. Und?



 Popcorn! jetzt wird es interessant...


----------



## beetle (22. Juni 2010)

Salzig oder süß?


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Juni 2010)

Süß natürlich, sauer ist hier ja schon einer und der Thread ist eigentlich gesalzen genug^^, schämst du dich nicht?


----------



## Audix (24. Juni 2010)

Jemand noch Interesse an einer Katze im Sack?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290448222299&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Juni 2010)

Bringt's halt aufn Punkt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (24. Juni 2010)

Will sich von dem Geld was er da verdient eine Kamera ersteigern ganz klar.


----------



## Rick7 (24. Juni 2010)

hey beetle

gib´s zu. Du hast den schlechtwetter gfk balon ersteigert 
Das mit den Taschen war aber nicht böse gemeint, gell.
Eher sehr ehrfürchtig 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (25. Juni 2010)

Vuvuzela für große . . . 

http://cgi.ebay.de/super-vuvuzela-von-e-voice-horn-HR9040A_W0QQitemZ330445928334QQcategoryZ3275QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3911.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7582648979146825500


----------



## Wimbo (25. Juni 2010)

KingKokosnuss schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-FSR-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5c082cc6
> ---
> NUR IN DER STADT ! KEIN GELÄNDE !
> ---
> ich verkaufe mein Schmuckstück nur weil ich mir ein Downhill Rad mit  einem 500w Bionx Motor zusammenbaue da ist der Federweg noch größer beim  aufsteigen geht es fast 20cm in die knie.





:kotz:


----------



## Metrum (25. Juni 2010)

Das sieht ja mals soooo Sche... aus! 
Ich kann mir den Typen dazu schon vorstellen, wie der aussieht! Nur wer bietet denn da soviel Geld auf diese Baustelle?!


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Juni 2010)

Audix schrieb:


> Jemand noch Interesse an einer Katze im Sack?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290448222299&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123



Mensch, wenn er die Kiste nunmal erst noch klauen muss? Ausgesucht hat er es sich sicher schon, aber man halt nicht immer Bolzenschneider und Accuflex einstecken


----------



## jackJ3lly (25. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Corratec-Down-Hi...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item255b618b8d


----------



## MonsterJoe (25. Juni 2010)

hmm, also mit der bereifung hat man unheimlich viel spaß beim down-hill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (25. Juni 2010)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> hmm, also mit der bereifung hat man unheimlich viel spaß beim down-hill



Im Bikepark ist man aber am schnellsten, einfach Klingel benutzen.


----------



## Jbnk03 (27. Juni 2010)

INSTINCT schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/007-HANDYNUMMER-...&pt=PrePaid_Karten_Pakete&hash=item5ada46c7b4


Gabs früher sehr oft, dass man seltene Handynummern für viel Geld angeboten bekommen hat. Nur dass ich diese Nummer einfach gar nicht aussergewöhnlich finde. Die wird genau gar keiner kaufen...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Juni 2010)

ICQ Nummern

PC Maus + VoIP Telefon in einem


----------



## Jbnk03 (27. Juni 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> ICQ Nummern
> 
> PC Maus + VoIP Telefon in einem


Die Mouse find ich ja noch lustig, aber der Vogel mit der ICQ Nummer gehört gesperrt, hat echt ein mieses Bewertungsprofil und der Verkauf von ICQ Nummern kann irgendwie nur illegal sein.


----------



## Jbnk03 (27. Juni 2010)

Federgabel zum Aufpusten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/bite-sport-feder...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a07df9d61


----------



## Schlucker36 (27. Juni 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Federgabel zum Aufpusten:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/bite-sport-feder...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a07df9d61



notbuck und notbuook hat er auch schon verkauft


----------



## Sippi1988 (27. Juni 2010)

ist zwar nicht ebay aber schaut mal selbst auf der Seite 

http://shop.etel-tuning.de

gibt geile Sachen da


----------



## el comandante (27. Juni 2010)

AAAlt, war schon oft...


----------



## uli49 (27. Juni 2010)

Sippi1988 schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht ebay aber schaut mal selbst auf der Seite
> 
> http://shop.etel-tuning.de
> 
> gibt geile Sachen da



Ich will ein Kind von Dir!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (27. Juni 2010)

http://shop.etel-tuning.de/product.php?id_product=151

Da hab ich direkt mal zugeschlagen.
Ist nicht direkt so schlimm wenn man mal eins rundgedreht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juni 2010)

Noch ne halbe Stunde. Schnappt euch das Schnäppchen, bevor es jemand Anderes tut!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250652142790


----------



## Mountain_Screen (27. Juni 2010)

1.366 war das jemandem noch Wert


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Juni 2010)

heftig


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn man mal genau hinsieht, geht der Preis eigentlich noch. 
Das Rad ist, sollten die Angaben des Verkäufers stimmen, erst rund 1 Jahr in Betieb und der Motor auch nicht für den Preis einer Rohloff zu kriegen (eher 2).
Wenn man dann mal so schaut, was sonst an Pedelecs von der Stange zu kaufen ist, hat man mit dem Fahrwerk sicher keinen Fehler gemacht. Also ich denke, der Preis ist ok, eigentlich sogar günstig im Gegensatz zu Einkaufsrädern mit E-Motor.


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Juni 2010)

... wobei man mit Pedelecs ein System bekommt, das aufeinander abgestimmt ist und nicht nach Bastelei aussieht.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2010)

Dann mach dich mal schlau über den Bionix Antrieb.
Aber klar, daß sowas verissen wird, wo es ja nur hier die "echten" Biker gibt...


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß schon, worum es sich bei BionX handelt. Das ändert nichts daran, dass das System dazugekauft und ans Bike "rangebastelt" wird. Beim Pedelec ist das Antriebssystem von vorn herein (mal mehr, mal weniger schön) ins Bike integriert.
Auf nichts Anderes wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## freigeist (28. Juni 2010)

typisch AL , immer haste was an Tim's werkeleien rumzumäkeln


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Juni 2010)

Das glaube ich nicht, Tim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackJ3lly (28. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Mountai...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item255b8a7177


----------



## Dr.Northshore (28. Juni 2010)

Durch lange Standzeit ist Öl  aus dem Vorderdämpfer ausgetreten.


----------



## Dr.Northshore (28. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b2e88d66

Soviel zum Thema "Tretwerk".

Auf wiedersehen. Wegtreten !


----------



## jackJ3lly (28. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Extrem-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255b791a60


aha. der dämpfer sieht auch unzerstörbar aus.


----------



## Henny81 (28. Juni 2010)

Dr.Northshore schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b2e88d66
> 
> Soviel zum Thema "Tretwerk".
> 
> Auf wiedersehen. Wegtreten !




unglaubliche 60mm federweg.. na da kann ja fast nix schief gehen


----------



## Drop-EX (28. Juni 2010)

Dr.Northshore schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b2e88d66
> 
> Soviel zum Thema "Tretwerk".
> 
> Auf wiedersehen. Wegtreten !


mit Downhillgabel von Zoom 
sieht ja richtig süß aus die gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (28. Juni 2010)

Dr.Northshore schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b2e88d66
> 
> Soviel zum Thema "Tretwerk".
> 
> Auf wiedersehen. Wegtreten !



Da ist gooter Rad (nicht) teuer


----------



## StollenbikerRs (28. Juni 2010)

Braucht jemand einen "Rassenmähervergaser" ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rasenmaher-Verga...pt=Motorrad_Kraftradteile&hash=item255b7d2052


----------



## player599 (28. Juni 2010)

is ja fast so geil wie mit nem BMX an nem downhillrennen teilnhemen


----------



## buheitel (29. Juni 2010)

Dr.Northshore schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b2e88d66
> 
> Soviel zum Thema "Tretwerk".
> 
> Auf wiedersehen. Wegtreten !



immerhin: *STÄNDER inklusive
*
Also weckt es ja dann doch wohl Emotionen


----------



## Dr.Northshore (29. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## Dr.Northshore (29. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Frauenprobleme-/140421708423?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Impotenzhilfen&hash=item20b1c93a87


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Juni 2010)

dubiose orgasmuspilenbeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich nicht um Medizinprodukte. Die
> Kapseln enthalten nur Weizen und Milchextrakte.



Und da ists vorbei mit dem placeboeffekt.


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Juni 2010)

_Nur 1Kapsel zur einmaligen Einnahme _
_und ihre Probleme sind verschwunden_ 



und dazu eine Zeile weiter: 
Sie bieten auf 2 Kapseln


Für wen ist dann die zweite Kapsel??


----------



## jackJ3lly (29. Juni 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> _Nur 1Kapsel zur einmaligen Einnahme _
> _und ihre Probleme sind verschwunden_
> 
> 
> ...



Zyankali falls es bei der ersten nicht funzt , bei der 2ten sind dann spätestens ALLE PROBLEME verschwunden!!


----------



## herr-xy (29. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-26-Zoll...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e5cb1afaf



Der Neupreis für ein Downhill fängt bei 1899,00 an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (29. Juni 2010)

Hää, Klingel am DH Bike ????

Und, ähh, kann das, so tief wie die Sattelstütze drin steckt, überhaupt Federn ??


----------



## Radon_Biker (29. Juni 2010)

Ja,
falls mal jemand auf der Abfahrt spazieren geht.


----------



## holmar (29. Juni 2010)

ganz klar um die konkurenz aus dem weg zu räumen


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Juni 2010)

Den hätte ich gerne mal in Deutsch:

Ich verkaufe hier mein *Downhill* 26 Zoll Fahrrad *Freeride Bike MTB** Fullsuspensions Mountainbike*


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Juni 2010)

Geht nicht, da es sich um sowas von ein Multifunktionaleinsetzbares dingsbums handelt, das gibs nicht, unglaubliche Kiste.


----------



## jojolintzi (29. Juni 2010)

jackJ3lly schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Extrem-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255b791a60
> 
> 
> aha. der dämpfer sieht auch unzerstörbar aus.



Der Dämpfer ist in der Tat ein Rock Shox Deluxe. Alt nicht viele Funktionen aber taugt!


----------



## LB-Biker (29. Juni 2010)

herr-xy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-26-Zoll...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e5cb1afaf
> 
> 
> 
> Der Neupreis fÃ¼r ein Downhill fÃ¤ngt bei 1899,00â¬ an



Tja, Satz mit X....

Hat er das Bike im Werksshop direkt in China gekauft um die ZwischenhÃ¤ndlerprozente zu sparen.
Hat auch gefunzt, hat sein Downhill fÃ¼r eine Stange Jin Ling bekommen.
ABER DANN kamen noch Zoll und Imports-kosten, und so kann ein 11, 25 Euro Bike  so teuer werden...

Jaja, hÃ¤tte er lieber seine PET-Flaschen Kippen behalten.


----------



## Jbnk03 (29. Juni 2010)

Schon, aber davon musst du die kaputte Klingel wieder abziehen.  Das ist eine erhebliche Wertminderung.


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Juni 2010)

Interessant finde ich die 60mm Bordkanone mit linear verstellbarer feuerrate, wie hier zu entnehmen:


> *- 60 MM Linear Rate Action Ballistic*


*
**
*Sicher praktisch bei Wandergruppen, Hunden und natürlich Förstern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Northshore (30. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Brustmassage-Bru...te_KleingeräteWellness_PM&hash=item335e32ac5a

Wenn die Bordkanone mal nicht unnötige Vibrationen im Brustbereich verursacht...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (30. Juni 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Und, ähh, kann das, so tief wie die Sattelstütze drin steckt, überhaupt Federn ??



Du kannst die Sattelstütze in den Hinterbau schieben, dadurch hast du dann noch ein Hardtail. Ist eigentlich ein ganz gutes Konzept.


----------



## jackJ3lly (30. Juni 2010)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Du kannst die Sattelstütze in den Hinterbau schieben, dadurch hast du dann noch ein Hardtail. Ist eigentlich ein ganz gutes Konzept.



Das is bestimmt der neue Syntace Pro Pedal Satteltützenprototyp von 2011...


----------



## Happy-Dog (1. Juli 2010)

Man man man,
Leute gibt s hier!!!   

Wo hat der den sein Lockout Hebel befestigt.


----------



## 4mate (1. Juli 2010)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Man man man,
> Leute gibt s hier!!!
> 
> Wo hat der den sein Lockout Hebel befestigt.


Steht doch da, Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus.


----------



## player599 (1. Juli 2010)

> *Siehe bilder - da war eine kabel befestigung für*
> *dämfer mit Look out mit bedinung*


 
*was dieses Look out wohl sein mag?? bestimmt irgendein prototyp von manitou*

*und überhaupt- seit wann schreibt man kackdeutsch aus??? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (3. Juli 2010)

Ist bei Hood, nicht Ebay. Ein Ambrosio Radar LRS für schlappe 630 Euro. Soweit ich weiß, ist die UVP bei 210 Euro....
http://www.hood.de/auction/37992751/ambrosio-laufradsatz-radar-vr-hr-schwarz-26-20-28-l-.htm


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Juli 2010)

was so teuer? und das bei 1850g? Da wiegen meine ZTR flow ja fast weniger...


----------



## Jbnk03 (3. Juli 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> was so teuer? und das bei 1850g? Da wiegen meine ZTR flow ja fast weniger...


Das kommt noch dazu, die wiegen eigentlich 1580 g. Hat er sich wohl verschrieben.
Ich würde die gerade für 129 bekommen. Wäre doch ein guter Preis oder?


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Juli 2010)

kauf die dir, stell die dort für 500 rein und schrei ganz laut "ich bin billiger"


----------



## Jbnk03 (3. Juli 2010)

Wär ne Möglichkeit , aber ich seh gerade, der Fehler in der Gewichtsangabe liegt in meinem Katalog, die wiegen wirklich 1850, sonst wärs ja echt ein Traum für 129 Euro.


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Juli 2010)

ich kann jetztschon sagen, der käufer (sofern es einen gibt) wird sich ärgern...


----------



## owlschredder (3. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-AR6YLE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eae08ac52

Der Wahnsinn! man beachte die angeflexte Stelle auf Bild 1


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Juli 2010)

Die Antwort auf der Frage . . . 

" . . . *wenn ich die Luft, so, wie jetzt rausgelassen habe, dann kann man sie einfedern, nur springt sie nicht hoch*. . . . "

Die ganze Frage und Antwort ----

Frage:  Hallo,was ist denn genau mit der Gabel? Kann man sie so fahren oder nicht? lg 02.07.10   Antwort:               Hallo, Also die Gabel ist unten angeflext worden, da wo die Schwarze Stange  unten ist, wo man das Rad befästigt. Als ich Luft reingepumpt habe, war  sie sehr hart, wenn ich die Luft, so, wie jetzt rausgelassen habe, dann  kann man sie einfedern, nur springt sie nicht hoch. aber die  Luftdruckmenge habe ich nicht beachtet. Kann sein, dass ich  zuviel/zuwenig luft eingepumpt habe. Aber ich denke, man kann damit  fahren, angabe ohne Gewähr, da ich mich damit nicht so gut auskenne. MFG


----------



## player599 (3. Juli 2010)

des betse is de mit der rahmenhöhe: *** bitte sucht euch die passenden längen imm internet selber raus, ich weiß nicht wo ich messen muss!***
ich wette da haben viele nach der schaftlängte gefragt


----------



## Unattached (4. Juli 2010)

also das bewertungsprofil von dem ar6yle typen sagt ja schon alles.....^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (5. Juli 2010)

Sehr nützliches HR, vor allem für BMX!
Endlich Gänge!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alufelge-Felge-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c55629350


----------



## DHK (6. Juli 2010)

Audix schrieb:


> Sehr nützliches HR, vor allem für BMX!
> Endlich Gänge!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alufelge-Felge-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c55629350




Vorallem sehr vielseitig das Teil.


----------



## Gepard (7. Juli 2010)

Das tut weh


----------



## DHK (7. Juli 2010)

Habe auch mal wieder was gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Moutenbike-/1805...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2a0871882c


----------



## Octopuse300 (8. Juli 2010)

was soll den das? bzw. warum so teuer?
http://cgi.ebay.de/alte-Fahrradkette-unbenutzt-Dachbodenfund-/170506202042


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juli 2010)

Cool. Davon hab ich noch vier Stück rumliegen - auch bei eBay geschossen, für jeweils um die 5 EUR.


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Juli 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> was soll den das? bzw. warum so teuer?



ebay-Verkäufer" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay-Verkäufer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Abstand Niete Niete ist 16mm



Meß deine Kette nach, dann weißt du es. Dieses Kettenmaß ist, glaube ich, schon zwischen den beiden Weltkriegen ausgestorben..



Al_Borland schrieb:


> Cool. *Davon hab ich noch vier Stück rumliegen* - auch bei eBay geschossen, für jeweils um die 5 EUR.



Das glaube ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Rick7 (8. Juli 2010)

boa das Moutenbike  so dämliche Leute gibts nich mal auf ebay um das "Schnäppchen" zu schießen^^


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juli 2010)

Oops, ich dachte, das wäre ne normale Kette für die Fichtel&Sachs-Naben von damals. Gut, dann hab ich doch keinen Schatz hier liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Juli 2010)

Doch weiter arbeiten gehen?


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juli 2010)

Tja, zum Kettenmogul reicht's noch nicht.


----------



## DHK (8. Juli 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Meß deine Kette nach, dann weißt du es. Dieses Kettenmaß ist, glaube ich, schon zwischen den beiden Weltkriegen ausgestorben..



Hatte eben bei mir nachgemessen, nachdem ich auf den link geklickt hatte. geht ja fix bei mir da mein Bike gleich neben mir parkt. Haette ich runtergescrollt haette ich auch nicht messen muessen um das bestaetigt zu bekommen das es sich hier um ein ausergewoehnliches Maß handelt.


----------



## yupp (8. Juli 2010)

Es ist von dem Top-Hersteller Sabotage, welcher auf  hohem Niveau Mountainbike's herstellt (ein echt Geheimtipp in der  Szene!)

Kennt jemand diesen neuen Stern am MTB-Himmel???
Habe ich etwas verpaßt???
Man möge mich aufklären. Danke.


----------



## saturno (8. Juli 2010)

yupp schrieb:


> Es ist von dem Top-Hersteller Sabotage, welcher auf  hohem Niveau Mountainbike's herstellt (ein echt Geheimtipp in der  Szene!)
> 
> Kennt jemand diesen neuen Stern am MTB-Himmel???
> Habe ich etwas verpaßt???
> Man möge mich aufklären. Danke.



http://www.sabotage-bikes.de/modelle.asp

Sabotage-Bikes zeichnen sich durch stimmige Spezifikation und sportlichem Design aus. Die sportliche Ausrichtung unserer Marke wird durch das optimierte Gewicht der Räder unterstützt.

Wir haben es uns zur Aufgabe gemacht, ihnen exzellente Bikes sehr preisgünstig anbieten zu können.

Bei der Ausstattung der Bikes setzen wir auf die besten Komponenten die möglich sind. Überzeugen sie sich selbst.
Unsere Fachhändler beraten sie gerne!


----------



## uli49 (8. Juli 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> http://www.sabotage-bikes.de/modelle.asp
> 
> Sabotage-Bikes zeichnen sich durch stimmige Spezifikation und sportlichem Design aus. Die sportliche Ausrichtung unserer Marke wird durch das optimierte Gewicht der Räder unterstützt.
> 
> ...



Pruust!  Race XT Light mit HS11 und Suntour XCT für läppische 999.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackJ3lly (8. Juli 2010)

http://www.fahrrad-fitness-discount...-ab-500-/Mountainbike-Race-SLX-Disc-2010.html

und zum vergleich noch n hochwertigeres sabotage.

http://www.fahrrad-schnaeppchen.de/...ke/Sabotage-Team-27G-Mod2010.html?refID=gbase

Muss ja net immer n Intense oder n Speci sein


----------



## xxxT (8. Juli 2010)

he,he  manchmal klappts bestimmt^^


----------



## alli333i (9. Juli 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> http://www.sabotage-bikes.de/modelle.asp
> 
> Sabotage-Bikes zeichnen sich durch stimmige Spezifikation und sportlichem Design aus. Die sportliche Ausrichtung unserer Marke wird durch das optimierte Gewicht der Räder unterstützt.
> 
> ...





naja scheint zumindest kein totaler schrott zu sein...stichwort mckenzie fällt euch da was ein? XD


----------



## Radon_Biker (9. Juli 2010)

FastFood kette?


----------



## alli333i (9. Juli 2010)

neee real bikes. echt zum kotzen hab schon drei gesehn  denen die dinger unterm arsch weggebrochen sind. und schaltungsprobleme, billige bremsen usw.
halt mtbs für 200-400 


----------



## mike-salomon (9. Juli 2010)

jackJ3lly schrieb:


> Muss ja net immer n Intense oder n Speci sein


 
Aber auch nichts was schon "Sabotage" heißt, oder? 
Naja scheint wohl Geschmackssache zu sein, ist zu befürchten...!


...Like Bulls or anything without Love!!


----------



## uli49 (9. Juli 2010)

Radon_Biker schrieb:


> FastFood kette?



Nein. Eine weitere DerbyCycles Billigmarke. Blenderschaltwerk und gruselige Restbestückung. Das übliche halt. Ich nenne diese Gattung *Baumarkt+*.


----------



## jackJ3lly (10. Juli 2010)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Aber auch nichts was schon "Sabotage" heißt, oder?




 Naja falls da was brechen sollte, wars bestimmt allein schon vom Markennamen her, ein Hersteller-sonderfeature.


----------



## Cuscuta (11. Juli 2010)

Hier was für Schnäppchenjäger!


----------



## RetroRider (11. Juli 2010)

Wie willst du sonst das Forderrad festmachen wenn nicht mit einem Kabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (11. Juli 2010)

an meinem federkabel sind gabelbinder zum bevestigen der zughüllen.


----------



## jackJ3lly (11. Juli 2010)

"nagelneu wurde noch nicht genutzt, weil es an mein Fahrrad nicht passt  ist zu gross"

Hmm der wusste bestimmt net, das man das steuerrohr auch kürzen kann. oder was soll sonst an der gabel zu gross sein


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Juli 2010)

Erfüllt alle Klisches:

http://cgi.ebay.de/suche-Ausbildung...md=ViewItem&pt=Automobile&hash=item19bdc5c516


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Juli 2010)

@jack: der wusste warscheinlich gar nix
@shredder: zumindest bewirbt er sich für was nützliches


----------



## DHK (11. Juli 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Erfüllt alle Klisches:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/suche-Ausbildung...md=ViewItem&pt=Automobile&hash=item19bdc5c516




Warum hat da noch keiner drauf geboten? 
Und wie soll sich dann der Preis gestalten, ist dann das Gebot das monatliche Gehalt??


----------



## LoonyG (11. Juli 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Warum hat da noch keiner drauf geboten?
> Und wie soll sich dann der Preis gestalten, ist dann das Gebot das monatliche Gehalt??



das sieht man doch, er bewirbt sich als 1,00 uro Kraft


----------



## DerRider94 (11. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Zoll-MTB-Free...404167599&po=&ps=63&clkid=7192683953710046606

bitte beachten NUR für Hardtails, dann aber Downhill empfehlung???


----------



## uli49 (11. Juli 2010)

DerRider94 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Zoll-MTB-Free...404167599&po=&ps=63&clkid=7192683953710046606
> 
> bitte beachten NUR für Hardtails, dann aber Downhill empfehlung???



Oh Herr, lass bloß die Ferien vorbeigehn. Oder lass Dir mal von Mutti den Begriff kurios erklären.


----------



## jackJ3lly (11. Juli 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Oh Herr, lass bloß die Ferien vorbeigehn. Oder lass Dir mal von Mutti den Begriff kurios erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt http://cgi.ebay.at/Truvativ-GXP-1-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item51936d4c1b

Mfg 35


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Juli 2010)

> Diesen LRS gibt es auch in den Farben: schwarz, weiß und rot !!!!!!!


Dieser Satz hat aber was...


----------



## jackJ3lly (11. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Dieser Satz hat aber was...



naja so lang die nicht schwarz weiß rot gestreift sind, gehts ja noch


----------



## Freezer (12. Juli 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Das übliche halt. Ich nenne diese Gattung *Baumarkt+*.



...oder Zweirad-Center Stadler...


----------



## macmaegges (12. Juli 2010)

Vaterland Bike


----------



## nadas (12. Juli 2010)

> Dieses Angebot (7158720026) wurde entfernt oder der Artikel ist nicht verfügbar.


kleine Dinge für Fahrrad.
http://www.tinydeal.com/R002/fledbr01-p-2988.html
http://www.tinydeal.com/R002/hui5803-p-5243.html
http://www.tinydeal.com/R002/hli4277-p-3869.html
http://www.tinydeal.com/R002/fledfk14-p-3120.html
http://www.tinydeal.com/R002/fledwl01-p-3121.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (12. Juli 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Vaterland Bike



zumindest isset vom Preis "in Ordnung"....
Watn haufen.


----------



## uli49 (12. Juli 2010)

nadas schrieb:


> kleine Dinge für Fahrrad.
> http://www.tinydeal.com/R002/fledbr01-p-2988.html
> http://www.tinydeal.com/R002/hui5803-p-5243.html
> http://www.tinydeal.com/R002/hli4277-p-3869.html
> ...



Das ist jetzt wirklich das unkurioseste, was wir jemals hier hatten. Du solltest aufhören, alles zu rauchen, was irgendwie grün ist.

Meine Fresse.


----------



## player599 (12. Juli 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Vaterland Bike


 
oh mein gott.. doch so viele infos ich musst mir des ganze 5 mal durchlesen bis ich mir das alles merken konnte!


----------



## DerRider94 (12. Juli 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Oh Herr, lass bloß die Ferien vorbeigehn. Oder lass Dir mal von Mutti den Begriff kurios erklären.



zum Thema Ferien, ich hab noch 2 Wochen Schule


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Juli 2010)

@jackjelly: Halt was für echte patrioten.
@der rider: war jetzt trotzdem nicht so der hit


----------



## DerRider94 (12. Juli 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Vaterland Bike



den find ich aber auch nicht wirklich so gut


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Juli 2010)

isser auch nicht


----------



## DerRider94 (12. Juli 2010)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## DerRider94 (12. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-800-Sport-F...=220633242873&ps=63&clkid=7171466293911641521

abgegriffene Lenkerhandschuhe? was denn das?

Is ein Riss im Sattel für euch eine "übliche Gebrauchsspur"?


----------



## DerRider94 (12. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-26-zoll-Fahr...=250661520861&ps=63&clkid=7171417391684652451

is da die Gabel falschrum eingebaut??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (12. Juli 2010)

DerRider94 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-26-zoll-Fahr...=250661520861&ps=63&clkid=7171417391684652451
> 
> is da die Gabel falschrum eingebaut??



Jupp, mal wieder!


----------



## poritz (12. Juli 2010)

DerRider94 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-26-zoll-Fahr...=250661520861&ps=63&clkid=7171417391684652451
> 
> is da die Gabel falschrum eingebaut??



nein das is ne manitou


----------



## DerRider94 (12. Juli 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Jupp, mal wieder!



und wenn die Gabel wieder erwartens Einzufedern geht da haut die Brücke aber gut gegen den Rahem


----------



## player599 (12. Juli 2010)

ja des ist ne manitou, die zufällig die bremsen auf der falschen seite hat


----------



## leeresblatt (12. Juli 2010)

DerRider94 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-26-zoll-Fahr...=250661520861&ps=63&clkid=7171417391684652451
> 
> is da die Gabel falschrum eingebaut??



"wenig gefahren" ob das vielleicht am ungewöhnlichem Lenkverhalten lag?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Juli 2010)

DerRider94 schrieb:


> und wenn die Gabel wieder erwartens Einzufedern geht da haut die Brücke aber gut gegen den Rahem



Ich glaube nicht, dass das Teil mehr als 30mm einfedert


----------



## DerRider94 (12. Juli 2010)

des wegen habe ich ja auch wieder erwartens geschriebn


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Juli 2010)

ach, die gabel federt doch niemals soweit ein, das es gegen den rahmen schlägt


----------



## Al_Borland (12. Juli 2010)

Hab den Typen mal angeschrieben. Das kam gerade zurück:



> Hallo
> Danke~
> Mein Freund hat mir diese Fahrrad geschenken.
> Aber ich weiss nicht wieder montieren.
> -Kim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (12. Juli 2010)

oehmmm

viell. hat er damit:



> *Acktung: Der Buegel muss  wieder vorne monti....*




die Gabel gemeint.


----------



## yupp (12. Juli 2010)

> Hab den Typen mal angeschrieben. Das kam gerade zurück:
> 
> Zitat:
> Hallo
> ...


Oha, das war dann wohl eher der ex-Freund


----------



## nadas (13. Juli 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wirklich das unkurioseste, was wir jemals hier hatten. Du solltest aufhören, alles zu rauchen, was irgendwie grün ist.
> 
> Meine Fresse.



Ja.......deine Fresse......."Leben und leben lassen!"
Gruß
Nadas


----------



## Cuscuta (14. Juli 2010)

Die Verpackungsverkäufer kennen ja mittlerweile die meisten, aber nun hab ich eine noch viel originellere Masche auf ebay entdeckt, aber seht selbst.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Adidas-ZX-8000-C...oires_Schuhe_Herrenschuhe&hash=item4aa2e6c09e


----------



## player599 (14. Juli 2010)

56 euro für n foto...


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Juli 2010)

wiederspruch? 





> *Hier in dieser Sofort-Kauf  Auktion geht es um ein Foto 9x13 cm dieses Schuh´s.
> *​ *
> *​ *Bei Interesse des unten genannten Schuhs in der Größe deiner  Wahl könnt Ihr mir gerne ein Sofort- Kauf Angebot unterbreiten.*​


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuscuta (14. Juli 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wiederspruch?



Nein, er verkauft einmal das Foto und in einer anderen Auktion auch wirklich die Schuhe, siehe hier.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (14. Juli 2010)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es diesen Schuh tatsächlich nur 300 mal gibt. Gott, ist der häßlich. Wer hat denn diese Miniserie aufgelegt? Adi Dassler oder ein Fernost Plagiatspezialist?


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Juli 2010)

doppel kohle für ein produkt. Das ist wirklich neu.


----------



## Audix (16. Juli 2010)

OK - nur so mittel kurios....
http://cgi.ebay.de/50-Schlusselanha...ewItem&pt=Reklame_Werbung&hash=item563dfe6ef4


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Juli 2010)

joa, kurios.  ein link der nicht klappt ist durchaus selten.


----------



## Dr.Northshore (17. Juli 2010)

Klingt nach einer Übersetzung mittels Google ^^


*Die individuell  gestalteten Schlüsselanhänger "FOTO": Geschenk  Foto dem anzubietenden Original; der  Schlüsselanhänger, der von  Ihren Tieren, Hunde, Katzen, Pferde individuell gestaltet ist...  Sammlungsautos, Motorräder, Tuning, Boote.​ denken Sie daran, ein Foto anzubieten....... Idee  individuell gestaltetes Geschenk, Verkehrsgegenstand, Werbegeschenk,  Firmengeschenk, Geschäftsgeschenke, Geschenke für Firmenkomitees,  sportliche Betätigung oder Die Künstlerisch sind​ alle werden dieses Geschenk originaler........  schätzen​*


----------



## Dr.Northshore (17. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trekking-Mahlzei...g_Outdoor_Camping_Zubehör&hash=item3a5b05fe1e

Jetzt werden Outdoor-Aktivitäten auch für dickbauchige interessant


----------



## Deleted 163458 (17. Juli 2010)

Mir war immer so, als dürften in der Bucht keine Lebensmittel verkauft werden. Hat sich das geändert, oder zählt der Burger nicht dazu, weil ungenießbar?


----------



## DaBua (17. Juli 2010)

Einfach geil der Cheesburger in der Dose, die perfekte Notration für jeden Veganer!  Vorallem des Bild dazu!  Als ob der jemals so wie auf dem Bild aussehen wird!
Wenn man den nach einem Jahr aus der Gefangenschaft befreit, glaub ich das der Burger eher so in der Art ausschaut!




:kotz::kotz:

Hab auch noch was lustiges! Hat von euch schon mal jemand was von nem Dildo-Sattel gehört?? -NEIN??
Schaut mal! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Sattel-D...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255bfcc8c9


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Juli 2010)

cheeseburgerwerbung schrieb:
			
		

> warum nicht?


ja, warum wohl nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuscuta (17. Juli 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Mir war immer so, als dürften in der Bucht keine Lebensmittel verkauft werden. Hat sich das geändert, oder zählt der Burger nicht dazu, weil ungenießbar?



Es gibt dafür sogar eine eigene Kategorie namens Feinschmecker, da wird sogar Fleisch verkauft.


----------



## Stefan.B (17. Juli 2010)

Man(n) beachte den günstigen PREIS

http://cgi.ebay.de/Buyit4U-MTB-26-Z...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item5acf7670f9


----------



## pixelquantec (17. Juli 2010)

Die Schrottpreise ziehen wieder an.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Juli 2010)

erschreckender finde ich, das es dafür abnehmer zu geben scheint.


----------



## John Oswald (18. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/WHEELER-WL-R-A-M...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27aedc82c4

findet wer ein ein bauteil, bei dem bild und beschreibung zusammenpassen?
ich nicht...

.


----------



## astral67 (18. Juli 2010)

John Oswald schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/WHEELER-WL-R-A-M...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27aedc82c4
> 
> findet wer ein ein bauteil, bei dem bild und beschreibung zusammenpassen?
> ich nicht...
> ...



...die NN evos... (peinlich, und das bei nem Bikeladen  ) 
...hätte man "Abb. ähnlich" dazugeschrieben, hätts keinen gejuckt, und bei IBÄH! schon dreimal nicht. Ich weiß schon, warum ich da schon seit Jahren nicht mehr mitmache


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juli 2010)

ja! ist tatsächlich ein xt schaltwerk verbaut!


----------



## Focus09 (18. Juli 2010)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Man(n) beachte den günstigen PREIS
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Buyit4U-MTB-26-Zoll-Mountainbike-/390027702521?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item5acf7670f9



Im Text 



> Für dieses MTB ist kein Terrain zu schwer....


 

Edit:
Ein echtes Sportrad

Mit 2 Federgabeln

Und die Ebaykosten übernimmt er wie gnädig!


----------



## Bergschlampe (18. Juli 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Im Text
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und sonst schtand im Keller. 

HERRLICH !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (18. Juli 2010)

..es hat anscheinend scheibenbremsen

ich hab hinten bremsen- die drücken auf die felge.. sind das jetz scheiben oder felgenbremsen????


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juli 2010)

zumindest konnte er mountainbike korrekt schreiben


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Juli 2010)

Copy Paste.


----------



## alli333i (18. Juli 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Im Text
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ja und vorallem der "sportsitz". also mein vater hat auf seinem coolen cityrad nen schmaleren sattel....selbst das hollandrad meiner mutter


----------



## Stefan.B (18. Juli 2010)

Der Rahmen hat kaum Kratzer wie Neu 2 mall gefahren und sonst schtand im Keller


----------



## nadas (19. Juli 2010)

Aha! die hunderte Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juli 2010)

nadas schrieb:


> Aha! die hunderte Seite!


Lass die mal bei Ebay versteigern . . .


----------



## poritz (19. Juli 2010)

wer hat ebay account ?


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Juli 2010)

poritz schrieb:


> wer hat ebay account ?



Wer nicht?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Juli 2010)

91 Euro? gibts das nicht für 29,90 bei Netto? Ebay is scho hart


----------



## poritz (19. Juli 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Wer nicht?



ich nicht , noch keine 18


----------



## ra_diohead (19. Juli 2010)

poritz schrieb:


> ich nicht , noch keine 18



...und?


----------



## poritz (19. Juli 2010)

ra_diohead schrieb:


> ...und?




ich halte mich halt an die regeln 




oder vielleicht doch nicht ?


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juli 2010)

poritz schrieb:


> ich nicht , noch keine 18



Hast bisher auch nichts verpasst.


----------



## yupp (20. Juli 2010)

Nun, eigentlich ist es nicht so kurios, aber die Frage und Antwort Aktion in dieser Auktion, sowie der Spruch 
"1.2.3.ist mein"
reißen es raus, find ich zumindest.

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-farad-1-ramen-1-gabel-noch-zubehor-/320561135046

Und ich darf euch versichern, der ebay-Name ist auch geschummelt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Juli 2010)

yupp schrieb:


> Nun, eigentlich ist es nicht so kurios, aber die Frage und Antwort Aktion in dieser Auktion, sowie der Spruch
> "1.2.3.ist mein"
> reißen es raus, find ich zumindest.
> 
> ...



...und die Frage dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (20. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.at/26-26-Zoll-Mountainbike-MTB-McKenzie-Shimano-LX-2155-/180530625304


schaut euch mal die beschreibung an


Rahmen: 	ALU Freeride Farbe: silber
Gewicht (ca): 15 kg
 Rahmenhöhe: 	48 cm

 Schaltung: 27gang SHIMANO LX Hebelschaltung komplett
 Kranz vorn: Highspeed 20 cm (extra groß)
 Umwerfer: Shimano SiS Topswing
 Vorbau: 	Ahead, ALU
Bremsen: Scheibenbremse PROMAX vorn, V-Brake hinten 
 Federung vorn: MTB 	 
 Federung hint.: 750 lbs
 Naben: Alu ZOOM
Felgen:  26" ALU Hochbett O`Connor allterrain systems
 Pedalen: Arme: Alu, Pedale: metalgrip
Reifen: 	MTB
Sattel: 	Sport Disc Brake Sensor, Patentsattelstütze


 Extras: 	

Ständer
Schnellspanner 


lauter prototypen verbaut, das muss man einfach haben, aber nur wenn der käufer arme aus alu hat


----------



## John Oswald (20. Juli 2010)

yupp schrieb:


> Nun, eigentlich ist es nicht so kurios, aber die Frage und Antwort Aktion in dieser Auktion, sowie der Spruch
> "1.2.3.ist mein"
> reißen es raus, find ich zumindest.
> 
> ...



...unglaublich! nur schrott....

.


----------



## saturno (20. Juli 2010)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ...unglaublich! nur schrott....
> 
> .



auf meine anfrage :             



Hallo mr.ruhrpott,

kann man da konkret krasse drops machen und berschrunder heizen?


kam dann diese antwort

Hallo 

ja kaman das farad ist stabil gruß mr.ruhrpott

- mr.ruhrpott


----------



## alli333i (20. Juli 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.at/26-26-Zoll-Mountainbike-MTB-McKenzie-Shimano-LX-2155-/180530625304
> 
> 
> schaut euch mal die beschreibung an
> ...



mckenzie. muss ich noch was sagen?

da braucht einen echt nix mehr wundern.


----------



## xxxT (20. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochwertiges-MTB...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20b22918a3


----------



## saturno (20. Juli 2010)

xxxT schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochwertiges-MTB...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20b22918a3



der ist sicherlich mal heftigst auf die fresse gelatzt und ihm hats das hirn vernebelt

100 euro für beide wäre noch zu überlegen.


----------



## xxxT (20. Juli 2010)

auf jeden, ultrascharfes gerät^^  löl


----------



## yupp (20. Juli 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> der ist sicherlich mal heftigst auf die fresse gelatzt und ihm hats das hirn vernebelt
> 
> 100 euro für beide wäre noch zu überlegen.



Aber sowas von.
Auf dem Foto, mit dem eingentlich guten XT Schaltwerk, wenn's da nicht grad die Dichtung rausgezogen hätte.
Oder was ist das?
Oder trägt man das heute so?


----------



## saturno (21. Juli 2010)

yupp schrieb:


> Aber sowas von.
> Auf dem Foto, mit dem eingentlich guten XT Schaltwerk, wenn's da nicht grad die Dichtung rausgezogen hätte.
> Oder was ist das?
> Oder trägt man das heute so?



das ist der ausgefranzte schaltzug bei dem er aus gewichtsgründen auf die aluhülse verzichtet hat. die teile sind ja sowas von abgeranzt. die hat er sich sicherlich aus flohmarktteilen über jahre hinweg aufgebaut und da er so einen schrott nicht selber fahren möchte hofft er auf genügend deppen die ihm die sachen abkaufen hab ihn mal angeschrieben und gefragt ob ihm beim einstellen ein tippfehler in form einer null zuviel unterlaufen ist. bisher noch keine antwort.

man beachte auch den konkret krassen dreier bmw im hintergrund.....................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (21. Juli 2010)

Er meint was anderes. Nene du. Das ist tatsächlich der Dichtungsring um den Schaltwerksbolzen, der ins Schaltauge kommt.


----------



## John Oswald (21. Juli 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.at/26-26-Zoll-Mountainbike-MTB-McKenzie-Shimano-LX-2155-/180530625304
> 
> 
> schaut euch mal die beschreibung an
> ...



was zum geier ist ein "sport disc brake sensor sattel" ?????????

und: ja nee, is klar - EINZELSTÜCK - mckenzie ist ja DIE marke für aufwändige custom-aufbauten....
ha, jetzt hab ichs erst gesehen: extras: ständer, schnellspanner - also doch ein einzelstück!

.


----------



## Stefan.B (21. Juli 2010)

Hier gibts zu dem Klasse Angebot noch 1 Deutsch-Stunde gratis dazu

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Mountainbeik...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c14227a1e


----------



## Cuscuta (21. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Kurbelga...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5d219b52


----------



## DHK (21. Juli 2010)

ich haette gern den rest des rahmens auch dazu


----------



## scapin-biker (21. Juli 2010)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Hier gibts zu dem Klasse Angebot noch 1 Deutsch-Stunde gratis dazu
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Mountainbeik-NO-CUBE-SCOTT-CANNONDALE-/120596888094?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item1c14227a1e



Was ist bitte ein NO CUBE !!!!!????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (21. Juli 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> ich haette gern den rest des rahmens auch dazu



den gibt es dazu . . . 

 ich wollte nichts verkehrt machen beim ausbau und deshalb wird das stück vom Rahmen mitgeliefert.


----------



## Stefan.B (22. Juli 2010)

Noch son Ding und ich schmeiss mich vor´n Zug 

http://cgi.ebay.de/FORCA-2688-PK-FL...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43a09172ac


----------



## DHK (22. Juli 2010)

Hilfe!!!!


----------



## multiMonochrom (22. Juli 2010)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/FORCA-2688-PK-FLO...item43a09172ac



Süß 

EDIT:
@Cuscuta lieber so, als das was ich letzte Woche bekommen habe: gebrauchte Kurbel ersteigert ("kleiner Kratzer am Innenlager vom Ausbau"), bei der das HTII Innenlager mit einer Rohrzange ausgebaut wurde und entsprechend ramponiert aussah


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. Juli 2010)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Noch son Ding und ich schmeiss mich vor´n Zug
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/FORCA-2688-PK-FL...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43a09172ac



war jetzt ja erst das 45605606384 mal, dass solche räder gepostet werden.. sehr lustig -.-


----------



## Cuscuta (22. Juli 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> war jetzt ja erst das 45605606384 mal, dass solche räder gepostet werden.. sehr lustig -.-



Jo, die gibts massenhaft bei ebay von vielen Anbieter und die Teile im Baumarkt und Discounter sehen ja teils auch nicht viel anders aus. 

Kurios sind die auch net wirklich, sondern einfach nur ganz normaler Neuschrott.


----------



## alli333i (22. Juli 2010)

die sind dann wohl genauso kurios wien opel auf deutschen straßen: viel zu oft vorhanden und die besitzer bilden sich auch noch was drauf ein "yeahhh alta mech. disc am hinterrad" "geil ich habn neues mckenizie für nur 179 euro das is voll gut wien dh bike"


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sponsorensuche-e...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1c142afedd

Da fällt mir gar nix mehr ein.


----------



## poritz (22. Juli 2010)

wieso nicht aber definitvi nicht mit dem bike


----------



## TMS (22. Juli 2010)

Der hat se nicht mehr alle 
In seiner Anzeige steht garnicht dass die Sponsoren auch die vielen Schläuche und Mäntel bezahlen müssen ,die der gute verbrauchen wird ^^
Mal sehn ob ers echt ins "GUINNES WORD RECORDS "Buch schaft xD 
Is das ein Wörterbuch mit Aufnahmen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (22. Juli 2010)

Grad gefunden

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250667124036&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_905wt_1137


----------



## uli49 (23. Juli 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> Grad gefunden
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250667124036&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_905wt_1137



Und ich dachte immer, Dumm-Dumm Geschosse seien kriegsvölkerrechtlich verboten.


----------



## PadHead (23. Juli 2010)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Kurbelga...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5d219b52



...wie geil ist das denn??  ich schmeiss mich wech! "ich wollte nichts verkehrt machen beim ausbau"... hehe...


----------



## yupp (23. Juli 2010)

TMS schrieb:


> Der hat se nicht mehr alle
> ....



Ich dachte immer, das ständ mir zu.
Gegen den bin ich ja harmlos.

Ist halt we in der Bucht, einer toppt dich immer.


----------



## norky (23. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountain...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43a0684886

Alleine der Satz: "In der Artikelbeschreibung fehlt, dass eine Pedale lose war und von uns etwas angesägt und wieder angeschraubt wurde!!  Hat zwar nichts mit der Fahrtüchtigkeit zu tun, sollte nur nochmal erwähnt werden!" ist doch schon super...
Würde sagen, dass man hier bedenkenlos kaufen kann -


----------



## dennishu (23. Juli 2010)

norky schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountain...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43a0684886
> 
> Alleine der Satz: "In der Artikelbeschreibung fehlt, dass eine Pedale lose war und von uns etwas angesägt und wieder angeschraubt wurde!!  Hat zwar nichts mit der Fahrtüchtigkeit zu tun, sollte nur nochmal erwähnt werden!" ist doch schon super...
> Würde sagen, dass man hier bedenkenlos kaufen kann -



Dann schaut euch erst mal die Kurbelgarnitur an. Wer weiß, was die gesägt haben


----------



## John Oswald (23. Juli 2010)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Kurbelga...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5d219b52




ha... ich lach mich tot! auch nach jahren gibt es in diesem thread immer noch "nie dagewesenes"! ich lach mich tot! zersägt der hanske tatsächlich seinen rahmen? und nächste woche zersägt er dann seine gabel, weil er sein vorderrad verkaufen will und keine ahnung hat, wie man einen schnellspanner öffnet?! oh mann...


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2010)

Der Rest hängt sicher noch irgendwo am Bahnhof...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (23. Juli 2010)

das mit dem halben rahmen ist echt ein sahnestück. müsste man eigentlich kaufen und ins wohnzimmer hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (23. Juli 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> das mit dem halben rahmen ist echt ein sahnestück. müsste man eigentlich kaufen und ins wohnzimmer hängen.




Genau das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. Juli 2010)

Genau 

erinnert mich daran:





_(Bild von Scalpi -> Link zum Forumsbeitag)_


----------



## popeye_mzg (23. Juli 2010)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ha... ich lach mich tot! auch nach jahren gibt es in diesem thread immer noch "nie dagewesenes"! ich lach mich tot! zersägt der hanske tatsächlich seinen rahmen? und nächste woche zersägt er dann seine gabel, weil er sein vorderrad verkaufen will und keine ahnung hat, wie man einen schnellspanner öffnet?! oh mann...



 Offenbar hat er das fehlerfrei hinbekommen : http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Satz-26-Shiman...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5d1cee86


----------



## Dr.Northshore (23. Juli 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> erinnert mich daran:
> 
> ...




Den Stuhl stell ich mir als Barhocker in die Küche ^^


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Offenbar hat er das fehlerfrei hinbekommen : http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Satz-26-Shiman...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5d1cee86



 Ey, spinn ich?? Bereits über 46Eus (!!!) für diesen undefinierbaren, ca. 17 Jahre alten Laufradsatz??? Schwarze LX hatte ich auch mal, das war 1993.
Kein Detailfoto von Felgenflanken, kein Wort zu den Speichen, zur Kassette (sicher noch 7-fach und die erste), zum Lagerspiel, zum Hersteller der Felgen, zu 8ern, Höhen/Seitenschlag....
Unglaublich.

Hab selber noch nen Satz 94er Mavic mit XT im Keller rumgammeln, da sollte ich schleunigst die abgefahrenen steinharten Smoke/Dart von damals draufziehen und die abgenudelte 8fach Kassette aus der Schrottkiste dranschrauben und dann ebenfalls reinstellen. Ist ja echt nicht zu fassen.
Ich meine, klar, daß Classic-Fans immer auf der Suche nach GUTEN bzw. NEUWERTIGEN Altteilen sind, aber das hier ist KERNSCHROTT, den man absolut nicht beurteilen kann. Hammer....


----------



## DHK (23. Juli 2010)

Ja aber der


> Reifen  vom Hinterrad noch top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (23. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ey, spinn ich?? Bereits über 46Eus (!!!) für diesen undefinierbaren, ca. 17 Jahre alten Laufradsatz??? Schwarze LX hatte ich auch mal, das war 1993.
> Kein Detailfoto von Felgenflanken, kein Wort zu den Speichen, zur Kassette (sicher noch 7-fach und die erste), zum Lagerspiel, zum Hersteller der Felgen, zu 8ern, Höhen/Seitenschlag....
> Unglaublich.
> 
> ...


Man sollte nie die Power von Phantombietern unterschätzen.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Man sollte nie die Power von Phantombietern unterschätzen.



Bei mir geht das immer in die Hose und ich darf meinen Kram dann selber "kaufen"...


----------



## Jbnk03 (24. Juli 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ich wollte nichts verkehrt machen beim ausbau und deshalb wird das stück vom Rahmen mitgeliefert.


Verkaufe Alufelgen von meinem Benz, da ich nix falsch machen will, gibts den Benz gleich dazu.


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich kann jetzt nicht mit ner extremen Kuriosität aufwarten, aber was mich doch immer wieder vor ein Rätsel stellt, sind Auktionen wie diese hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-Schalthe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35a35d131a
Wie kann jemand sowas loskriegen? In jeder anderen Auktion kostet ein kompletter Satz Shifter 45 EUR, er versucht fürs selbe Geld *EINEN *loszuwerden. Und wenn ich mir dann die Anzahl an Bewertungen anschaue (hier 4600...), frage ich mich, wieviele Leute keine Preisvergleiche anstellen und einfach wild drauf loskaufen...
Gruß NR


----------



## Al_Borland (24. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradsattel-Selle-Royal-Travel-Lite-/290457033119

Und wehe es fragt mich jemand, wieso ich so einen Sattel suche!!!


----------



## holmar (24. Juli 2010)

das würde einen ziemlich krassen themenwechsel verlangen


----------



## player599 (25. Juli 2010)

und was ist an dem sattel kurios?


----------



## Cuscuta (25. Juli 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> und was ist an dem sattel kurios?



Ich denke die Sattelstütze ist falsch herum montiert.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Juli 2010)

Die Stütze ist falsch rum montiert, richtig erkannt.


----------



## player599 (25. Juli 2010)

dann wollte er eben kein setback, sondern setfront^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. Juli 2010)

Solange der Sattel noch innerhalb des Verstellbereichs des Gestells ist, ist es doch schnurzpiepe, wie rum man die Stütze montiert.
Al Boringland, haste direkt wieder bei ebay gemeldet, wa?


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Juli 2010)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass die Stütze für die umgekehrte Belastung nicht gebaut ist. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Juli 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass die Stütze für die umgekehrte Belastung nicht gebaut ist. Aber jedem das seine.



Und ich wage zu behaupten,das es sich in dieser (dem Aussehen nach)Preisklasse um ein Stück unkonifiziertes Alurohr handelt und es völlig schnurz ist.


----------



## Cuscuta (25. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/jkjhojl-/2206395...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item335f2479d3

verkauft er insgesamt 7 Mal


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Juli 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Und ich wage zu behaupten,das es sich in dieser (dem Aussehen nach)Preisklasse um ein Stück unkonifiziertes Alurohr handelt und es völlig schnurz ist.



Sei's drum. Falsch rum montiert bleibt sie trotzdem.


----------



## player599 (25. Juli 2010)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/jkjhojl-/2206395...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item335f2479d3
> 
> verkauft er insgesamt 7 Mal


 
vielleicht ist es eine verschlüsselte auktion, und jeder der da durchblickt und es ersteigert kriegt 3000 geschenkt??? wär zu schön^^


----------



## Schrommski (26. Juli 2010)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/jkjhojl-/2206395...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item335f2479d3
> 
> verkauft er insgesamt 7 Mal



Nur nicht unüberlegt bieten....


----------



## Lumbi (26. Juli 2010)

zwar kein ebay http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/hawk-blackline-22/223108.html?c=2_20100726_fa_v1&_cid=24_20100726_1_1_11_1_223108_0

Echt geil,"*Auch wer sich an kleinere Downhillabfahrten wagt, 
wird mit der Suntour Federgabel das Geländefeeling unter den Füßen und Adrenalin in den Adern spüren! *" - kann ich mir mit dem Bike gut vorstellen!


----------



## uli49 (26. Juli 2010)

Lumbi schrieb:


> zwar kein ebay http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mo...0726_fa_v1&_cid=24_20100726_1_1_11_1_223108_0
> 
> Echt geil,"*Auch wer sich an kleinere Downhillabfahrten wagt,
> wird mit der Suntour Federgabel das Geländefeeling unter den Füßen und Adrenalin in den Adern spüren! *" - kann ich mir mit dem Bike gut vorstellen!



Das hier ist, mit kleinen Ausnahmen, Ebay. Über die Deppen von Fahrrad.de Worte zu verlieren ist vollkommen sinnlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (26. Juli 2010)

man beachte:*Lenker:* 						 																						Marke: Humpert
															Typ: _*DH*_ Riser
															Bauart: Rise Bar
															Material: Alu

das wolf in der schafspelz...oder so ähnlich


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Juli 2010)

Zu beachten auch das für fahrrad.de extra gefertigte Schaltungssondermodell "Deodore".


----------



## Lumbi (26. Juli 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Zu beachten auch das für fahrrad.de extra gefertigte Schaltungssondermodell "Deorode".




Die heißt "Deodore" , weil ein Deo hat man nach der Downhillabfahrt auch nötig!


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Juli 2010)

geil, hab ich gar nicht gesehen...


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Juli 2010)

Oh, sorry. Schreibfehler berichtigt.


----------



## Focus09 (27. Juli 2010)

Bester_Preis



Is ja noch VB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (27. Juli 2010)

Darüber haben wir uns vorgestern auch schlappgelacht


----------



## mike49 (27. Juli 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Bester_Preis
> 
> 
> 
> Is ja noch VB!


Passt doch (wenn er Cent statt  gemeint hat)!


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juli 2010)

Was habt ihr denn? Preis ist doch VB.


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. Juli 2010)

"GÃ¼nstigste" Cube - Aufkleber:

http://cgi.ebay.de/10-Sticker-Aufkl...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item335f1dd049 


Ich hab die i-wo fÃ¼r 2,50 â¬uro gesehen...


Was noch geil ist in der Beschreibung:

*"Ich verkaufe  den angebotenen Artikel aus meinem persÃ¶nlichen Besitz als  PrivatverkÃ¤ufer weil ich nach einem Umzug weniger Platz zur VerfÃ¼gung  habe."*

Das ist ein DIN A4 Blat...


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Juli 2010)

Kannste mal sehen, wieviel von den Dingern er noch auf Lager hat.


----------



## Lumbi (27. Juli 2010)

...die gab es auf der Eurobike für genau 0


----------



## StollenbikerRs (27. Juli 2010)

Na wieder mal nen Remscheider bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bullet-bike/8569387


----------



## DHK (27. Juli 2010)

Das schoene Teil:

http://cgi.ebay.de/EX-Kona-Stinky-P...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35ab1e5896


----------



## uli49 (27. Juli 2010)

StollenbikerRs schrieb:


> Na wieder mal nen Remscheider bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bullet-bike/8569387



Unter der Woche saufen ist böse.


----------



## PadHead (28. Juli 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Unter der Woche saufen ist böse.



.. dann finde ich das hier fast besser - vor allem den Preis! 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bulls-rahmmen/8735876


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (28. Juli 2010)

3 sehr hervorragende baustellen !!



http://sport.shop.ebay.de/Sport-/88..._ipg=&_ssn=reisnerp5n44&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282


----------



## F4B1 (28. Juli 2010)

Den sollte man mal fragen wo er die geklaut hat. Am einen hängt sowie ich das sehe sogar noch ein zersägtes Schloss.
Mag ja nur eine Vermutung sein, aber ich glaub ich lieg da richtig.


----------



## jojolintzi (28. Juli 2010)

aber kann mir einer verraten, wer schlüssel zu nicht vorhandenen schlössern anbietet??


----------



## PadHead (28. Juli 2010)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> aber kann mir einer verraten, wer schlüssel zu nicht vorhandenen schlössern anbietet??



das hab ich mich auch gefragt... sehr kurios


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juli 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Das schoene Teil:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/EX-Kona-Stinky-P...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35ab1e5896



Wieso macht man sowas?


----------



## Tipo Allegro (28. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ORBIT-Full-Suspe...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item19be3ae349


Das Bike hat mit Sicherheit nen hohen Dämpferverschleiß...
Wer konstruiert so nen Mist??? 
Wenn man da auf einem Stein oder Baum hängen bleibt dann war es das...

Die Geometrie mit der Gabel find ich auch bisserl krass...oder mein ich das nur


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Juli 2010)

Würde ja schon der ganz normale Steinchenbeschuss aufm Waldweg reichen, um den Dämpfer nachhaltig zu schädigen. Naja, Hauptsache tiefer Schwerpunkt.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Juli 2010)

Wieso mist? Die werden sich schon etwas bei dieser Konstruktionsform gedacht haben.


----------



## PhatBiker (28. Juli 2010)

vieleicht  . . . ähh, welche bunte Pille probieren wir als nächstes ??

Ich find das der Dämpfer da nicht sitzen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. Juli 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> vieleicht  . . . ähh, welche bunte Pille probieren wir als nächstes ??
> 
> Ich find das der Dämpfer da nicht sitzen sollte.


Der Dämpfer hat an dieser exponierten Stelle nix zu suchen!
 Was für ein Ego muss man besitzen um etwas zu konstruieren was sonst NIIIIIIIEMAND hat?! 

 Es ist eine deutsche Firma: http://www.orbit-bikes.com/


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Juli 2010)

Die Antwort gibt es auf der Herstellersite:

" Es gibt natürlich billigere und auch leichtere Lösungen. Aber wer will schon auf einen wahrgewordenen Traum verzichten? "


----------



## MSi (28. Juli 2010)

Bin ich der einzige der in dem Logo zuerst "Junk" gelesen hat?


----------



## Tipo Allegro (29. Juli 2010)

Haha...Junk...find ich gut! 
Ich denke das Fahrwerk is mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht, man hätte ja nen Schutz davor machen können...10min über ne Schatterpiste und der Dämpfer is hin.


----------



## kylogos (29. Juli 2010)

habt Ihr Euch mal die Komponenten angesehen? Hier zum Beispiel?


> RockShox Judy TT, 2002, schwarz
> Truvativ FiveD A1 bolted 44/32/22 170 mm black 2002


IMO wird diese Seite schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt ...


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juli 2010)

kylogos schrieb:


> IMO wird diese Seite schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt ...



Ja, so läßt man echte Klassiker heranreifen 

Im Youngtimer-Forum gibts doch den Thread "Verwirrte Federungsgeschichten aus den Mittneunzigern", da würde es gut hinpassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spikychris (2. August 2010)

ganz ganz alte Rotwild RDH´s hatten den  Dämpfer auch mal da unten.. 
Hat sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer niiie durchgesetzt


----------



## Dr.Northshore (2. August 2010)

http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/bilder/1061459758rotwild rdh04.jpg

Hmm, wer kommt auf sone Idee?


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. August 2010)

Dr.Northshore schrieb:


> http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/bilder/1061459758rotwild rdh04.jpg
> 
> Hmm, wer kommt auf sone Idee?


----------



## spikychris (2. August 2010)

hajaaaa.. man muss alles mal ausprobiert haben


----------



## ra_diohead (2. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fsa-steuersatz-/...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a09099e76

WTF ?


----------



## jackJ3lly (2. August 2010)

ein FSA Vorbau von TRUVATIV Holzfeller

is klar


----------



## ra_diohead (2. August 2010)

jackJ3lly schrieb:


> ein FSA Vorbau von TRUVATIV Holzfeller
> 
> is klar



Nix, dat is doch n Steuersatz


----------



## LoonyG (2. August 2010)

er fährt warscheinlich auch nen Ford Corsa 1.2


----------



## Al_Borland (2. August 2010)

Ford Corsa Sportback Bluemotion.


----------



## EvilEvo (2. August 2010)

> HATT 3 LEICHTE KRATZER DIE MAN ABER MIT EINEM EDDING ODER LACKSTIFFT NICHT SIEHT


da hat man aber Glück, heutzutage wird ja nur noch mit Eddings und LackstiFFten nach Kratzern gesucht und nicht mit dem Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 140574 (3. August 2010)

Was der uns wohl so alles sagen mag: http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorlaufrad-Montanbyc-Komplekt-Reifen-/120600579942?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c145acf66


----------



## xxxT (3. August 2010)

PeterGriffin schrieb:


> Was der uns wohl so alles sagen mag: http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorlaufrad-Monta...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c145acf66


löl   mal schaun was er dafür bekommt


----------



## Deleted 140574 (3. August 2010)

Vielleicht nen Euro?!

"Ich wünsche Ihrem Fahrrad weitere längere Benutzung"


----------



## Al_Borland (3. August 2010)

Die Auktion hat das Zeug zum Klassiker.


----------



## 4mate (3. August 2010)

Dasselbe  Vorlaufrad hat er bereits zwei Mal verkauft


----------



## F4B1 (3. August 2010)

Anscheinend immer an ein und den selben. Preis nach oben treiben durch einen dritten. Kriegt den Scheiß also einfach nicht los


----------



## Al_Borland (4. August 2010)

Naja, soller machen. Kostet ja immer wieder Gebühren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-shox-domain...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a5d7ed4f2

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-shox-domain...ryZ32506QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-shox-domain...ryZ32506QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Jetzt werden schon Federgabeln in Einzelteilen verkauft um mehr Profit herauszuschlagen - ob das klappt? 

Hab bei dem 'ne Bremse gekauft. Die Bewertungen sind koscher aber nach Auktionsende will er auf einmal nix mehr von Paypal wissen und abholen ist auch nix.

Hoffentlich wirds was.


----------



## KongoApe (5. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180533433859&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_897wt_1167
Urlaubszeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuscuta (5. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...433859&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_897wt_1167
> Urlaubszeit?



Was ist daran kurios?


----------



## KongoApe (5. August 2010)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Was ist daran kurios?



zeig mir bitte, wo du den 1500gr-Rahmen f. < 300 euro bekommst?
(ungewöhnlich/kurios)


----------



## Cuscuta (5. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> zeig mir bitte, wo du den 1500gr-Rahmen f. < 300 euro bekommst?
> (ungewöhnlich/kurios)



Wie wäre es mit dem Poison E 605, kostet NEU 350 Euro und wiegt nach Herstellerangabe 1350g (muss nicht stimmen, aber sicher weniger als 1500g). Gebraucht hat er deutlich unter 300 Euro wert.

Außerdem ist der Preis von gebrauchten Rahmen nunmal geringer als von Neurahmen, hier mal der gleiche Rahmen für 150 Euro.

Du solltest dir nochmal die Definition von kurios durchlesen.


----------



## Al_Borland (5. August 2010)

Wenn die Auktion nicht schon beendet gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich auf unauffällige Schleichwerbung für die eigene Auktion getippt.


----------



## uli49 (5. August 2010)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Du solltest dir nochmal die Definition von kurios durchlesen.



Er kommt doch schon mit dem Begriff debil nicht klar.


----------



## KongoApe (5. August 2010)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Poison E 605, kostet NEU 350 Euro und wiegt nach Herstellerangabe 1350g (muss nicht stimmen, aber sicher weniger als 1500g). Gebraucht hat er deutlich unter 300 Euro wert.



schöner Rahmen aber sicher nicht in D geschweisst? 
In Asien sollen die Schweisser teilweise 10 euro-ct in der h verdienen?
Kinderhände sollen wohl auch im Spiel sein? 



Cuscuta schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Preis von gebrauchten Rahmen nunmal geringer als von Neurahmen, hier mal der gleiche Rahmen für 150 Euro.



Es ist sicher nicht der gleiche Rahmen, sondern höchstens der Selbe. Aber wer fährt heute noch mit Felgenbremsen im Zeitalter v. Scheiben+Hydraulik?
Der von dir aufgeführte Rahmen ist ein no-disk-Modell ohne Rechnung. Super Sache, wenn der Rahmen nach 2 Monaten zusammenkracht sind die Mäuse weg?
Und wo soll ich hinten den Bremssattel da montieren? 

den Diskrahmen gibt es bei hot chili ab 780eur + SonderRAL, macht Gesamt: rund 860 euro ( - 300 ) macht 550 euro Differenz f. eine leichte Gabel? (magura, dt-swiss)




Cuscuta schrieb:


> Du solltest dir nochmal die Definition von kurios durchlesen.


Schlag den Duden auf und such nach Synoyme f. kurios  - aber ist nicht OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (5. August 2010)

Wo wir schon beim Duden sind...



KongoApe schrieb:


> ... Es ist sicher nicht der gleiche Rahmen, sondern höchstens der Selbe...


Wenn's der selbe wäre, dann wäre es ein-und-der-selbe. Vom gleichen spricht man, wenn man beide Sachen nebeneinander stellen könnte. Capiche?


----------



## KongoApe (5. August 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wo wir schon beim Duden sind...
> 
> Wenn's der selbe wäre, dann wäre es ein-und-der-selbe. Vom gleichen spricht man, wenn man beide Sachen nebeneinander stellen könnte. Capiche?


 (Ironie, mein Bester, Ironie)

Man kann die Erkenntnisse der Medizin auf eine knappe Formel bringen: Wasser, mäßig genossen, ist unschädlich.


----------



## Al_Borland (5. August 2010)

Aber das mit der Ironie üben wir noch mal, gelle?


----------



## Kesan (5. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> schöner Rahmen aber sicher nicht in D geschweisst?
> In Asien sollen die Schweisser teilweise 10 euro-ct in der h verdienen?
> Kinderhände sollen wohl auch im Spiel sein?



Ernst gemeint ? Zeig mir mal Rahmen die noch in D geschweisst werden


----------



## Cuscuta (5. August 2010)

Kesan schrieb:


> Ernst gemeint ? Zeig mir mal Rahmen die noch in D geschweisst werden



Nicolai, Alutech, Zonenschein etc. aber kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus, nicht meine Preislage.


----------



## Kesan (5. August 2010)

Cuscuta schrieb:


> Nicolai, Alutech, Zonenschein etc. aber kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus, nicht meine Preislage.



Ja Exoten gibs schon noch ,  aber 99% der Serienrahmen kommt wohl aus Taiwan und umgebung.  Selbst Firmen wie Cannondale usw die früher mit Handmade USA geworben haben, lassen mittlerweile dort fertigen


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. August 2010)

Votec.


----------



## KongoApe (5. August 2010)

Kesan schrieb:


> Ja Exoten gibs schon noch ,  aber 99% der Serienrahmen kommt wohl aus Taiwan und umgebung.  Selbst Firmen wie Cannondale usw die früher mit Handmade USA geworben haben, lassen mittlerweile dort fertigen



hatte mit Custec-Rahmen noch nie Probleme; der light-Rahmen(kein Scandium) hält auch > 120kg-Leute aus     Qualität hin oder her?

aber nicht ot


----------



## Macrotron (6. August 2010)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/-dirtbike-muss-heute-weg-dringend-/9984165

Immer diese armen Notverkäufer, angefangen hat er bei 210.


----------



## Al_Borland (6. August 2010)

Vor allem liegt bloß eine Stunde zwischen dem 210 EUR Angebot und dem Angebot ohne Preislimit. Armes Schwein...

btw: Das bist nicht zufällig du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob80DD (6. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradgabel-Fed...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item415184d470

43 cm Federweg


----------



## Quator94 (7. August 2010)

Federweg ca 43 cm + Schaftlänge 16,5 cm = Komplette Länge 59,5 cm


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (7. August 2010)

Rob80DD schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradgabel-Fed...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item415184d470
> 
> 43 cm Federweg



Wie geil! XD


----------



## Ope (7. August 2010)

Marmeladenfaust schrieb:


> Wie geil! XD



geeignet für mit scheibenbremseräder .....    

Du bist Deutschland ......


----------



## Prayer (7. August 2010)

es gibt aber einen trottel der sie gekauft hat^^


----------



## kistenmacher (7. August 2010)

Und wieso soll dieser jemand ein Trottel sein? Weil er keine Gabel kauft mit der man 100 Meter weit und 50 Meter hoch springen kann? Gibt auch leute die brauchen einfach nur ne Gabel zum was weiß ich was und das eben günstig.


----------



## TMS (7. August 2010)

Hier nen "downhill fahrrad stoßdämpfer gut erhalten"
Mit Super Beschreibung (;


Hier der Link :
http://cgi.ebay.de/downhill-fahrrad...ahrradteile&hash=item3cafc96f12#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## kistenmacher (7. August 2010)

Der "sofort kaufen" Preis ist gut


----------



## Jbnk03 (8. August 2010)

TMS schrieb:


> Hier nen "downhill fahrrad stoßdämpfer gut erhalten"
> Mit Super Beschreibung (;
> 
> 
> ...


Geil finde ich auch immer die "Marken"-Gabel, die scheinbar aber gar keinen Namen hat.
Erinnert mich an die vielen "superleichten Rahmen" bei Ebay ohne Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el comandante (8. August 2010)

Hinterteil der Holden zu klein?! Kein Problem, dem kann abgeholfen werden!


http://cgi.ebay.com/BOOTY-ENHANCEMENT-Spell-Cast-Powerful-Wiccan-Witch-/220496575102


----------



## Nothing85 (8. August 2010)

el comandante schrieb:


> Hinterteil der Holden zu klein?! Kein Problem, dem kann abgeholfen werden!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BOOTY-ENHANCEMENT-Spell-Cast-Powerful-Wiccan-Witch-/220496575102



wenn´s funktioniert....


----------



## Kesan (8. August 2010)

Mountainbike von Syntace, Liteville Vorgänger 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Syn...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eaec11b47


----------



## scapin-biker (8. August 2010)

Kesan schrieb:


> Mountainbike von Syntace, Liteville Vorgänger
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Syn...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eaec11b47



Das beste ist .....Reifen müßten mal ausgewuchtet werden !


----------



## KongoApe (9. August 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Das beste ist .....Reifen müßten mal ausgewuchtet werden !



für den Preis darf man doch nicht meckern? 
Eine funktionierende hs33 kostet gebraucht schon runde 50 euro? 

das ist doch ein ehrliches Angebot! Ersatzfelgen gibt es bei ebay f. lausige 20 euro. Wo ist das Problem? 

Als Fahrzeug zum GYM oder als Stadtschlampe schwer i.O.


----------



## scapin-biker (9. August 2010)

Schon mal einen MTB-Laufradsatz "ausgewuchtet"
Auswuchten kann man Autoreifen mit kleinen Gewichte, aber ein LRS wird zentriert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (9. August 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Schon mal einen MTB-Laufradsatz "ausgewuchtet"
> Auswuchten kann man Autoreifen mit kleinen Gewichte, aber ein LRS wird zentriert !



Ist doch egal. Und Jeder ist auch kein Gummifach- + Zentriermann?
Ersatzfelgen bei ebay ab 20 euro ( da lass ich doch nicht mehr zentrieren, da verkaufe ich den Schrott f. gleiches Geld an Wahnsinnige bei ebay). 

Wo ist das Problem? Für mich ist der Rahmen ausreichend gut. Damit funktionieren sicher noch Alpenüberquerung und der Rahmen hält 10 - 30 Jahre?

die Industrie suggeriert schon tolle Gehirnfürze bei ihren Hirnschüssel-Consumern. 
Da ist ein gutes Retro-Fahrrad selbstverständlich nix mehr wert?


----------



## towatai (9. August 2010)

ich find das rad auch OK. als tägliche schlampe durchaus ideal und mit nem bisschen putzen, hier und da was fett + für nen 5er beim örtliche zentrieren lassen n rad das einem wahrscheinlich noch über jahre hinweg weniger probleme bereitet als so manches high-tech maschinchen. ich hab mir auch n 15 Jahre altes SUNN 5000R geholt. und was macht es? es fährt und fährt. ab und zu den vollverchromten rahmen polieren und die kiste sieht aus wie neu  blingbling in vollendung halt


----------



## Jetpilot (10. August 2010)

wie lange ein rad hält ist ja wohl vorwiegend eine sache des fahrstils, der pflege und der einstellung.


----------



## xxxT (11. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Alu-Rahmen-G...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item335fd06c76


alle klarheiten beseitigt


----------



## Metrum (11. August 2010)

Ich habe ja ne Weile hier nix geschrieben aber HIER http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/26er-mtb-*downhill*/8699454 
kam ich einfach nicht drumherum!


----------



## xxxT (11. August 2010)

he,he *englische qualitätsmarke     lol


----------



## Nothing85 (11. August 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich habe ja ne Weile hier nix geschrieben aber HIER http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/26er-mtb-*downhill*/8699454
> kam ich einfach nicht drumherum!



Der Lenker ist einfach nur klasse....


----------



## Metrum (11. August 2010)

Vielleicht verkauft er es ja in Einzelteilen, dann kannste den Lenker ja eventuell bekommen?! Da sind Dir die Neider gewiss!


----------



## towatai (11. August 2010)

Mensch diedää, da war so n verrückter mit so´m lenkäääär...


----------



## DHK (12. August 2010)

Da hat doch tatsaechlich einer das Ding fuer den Preis genommen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sun-Ringle-VR-Na...-/350366289370?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (12. August 2010)

Das ist die N<be auch locker wert .


----------



## Metrum (12. August 2010)

Bin ich aber froh dass ich kein Rennrad fahre! 
Fürs MTB sind die wesentlich günstiger!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. August 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ist ein wohlwollender Beschreibungstext das A und O.
http://cgi.ebay.de/MB-W126-W-126-500-SEL-KFZ-Brief-Fahrzeugbrief-Bj-1980-/130418193693?pt=Automobile
Man beachte die Beschreibung in Kombination mit dem Bild:
"Dieses Fahrzeug wäre in wenigen Monaten H-Kennzeichen tauglich..."


----------



## Al_Borland (12. August 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Da hat doch tatsaechlich einer das Ding fuer den Preis genommen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sun-Ringle-VR-Na...-/350366289370?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile



Der hat aber auch "nur" 69,95 bezahlt. 

â¬dit: Falls jemand Interesse am Benz hat - den wÃ¼rde ich abholen und zu euch fahren.


----------



## DHK (12. August 2010)

Wo hast du das gesehen, dass der nur 69,95 gezahlt hat? oder hast du dir die gekauft?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. August 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> dit: Falls jemand Interesse am Benz hat - den würde ich abholen und zu euch fahren.



Würde ich nur bei Cabriowetter empfehlen und während eines WM-Spiels oder so, während die grün-weisse Rennleitung auch vor dem Fernseher sitzt


----------



## matiosch (12. August 2010)

Hier

Ein Lambda "ohne Geländeeinsatz" - sicher


----------



## Whiteeagle (12. August 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> Ein Lambda "ohne Geländeeinsatz" - sicher


 
vor der Eisdiele gibt es halt kein Wald


----------



## Whiteeagle (12. August 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Wo hast du das gesehen, dass der nur 69,95 gezahlt hat? oder hast du dir die gekauft?


 
Klick mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (12. August 2010)

Danke an den Adler. 

Wobei man die Seite nur dann sehen kann, wenn man auch einen eBay-Account hat.


----------



## DHK (12. August 2010)

Danke,
jetzt hab ichs auch gecheckt das ich da auf den "1 verkauft" Link klicken muss. Hab ich vorher nie drauf geklickt.


----------



## el-master (13. August 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> Ein Lambda "ohne Geländeeinsatz" - sicher


 
Frag mal die ganzen Highend SUV-Fahrer mit Super-Duper-Allradantrieb, wie oft sie schon im Gelände waren. 
Warum sollten auf dem Fahrrad weniger Verstrahlte rumfahren?


----------



## Jetpilot (13. August 2010)

weil sich keiner ein rad kauft, mit dem man nichts anderes machen kann als gelände fahren um dann nicht gelände zu fahren.


----------



## LoonyG (13. August 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> weil sich keiner ein rad kauft, mit dem man nichts anderes machen kann als gelände fahren um dann nicht gelände zu fahren.



doch, ein paar meiner Kunden, einer hat sich sogar Sliks auf sein Vario DH aufgezogen  traurig aber wahr

greetz


----------



## Jetpilot (13. August 2010)

AU BANAN! Jedes Hardtail würde mit nem 2.5er Minion DH besser auf asphalt rollen als ein DH mit slicks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRider94 (13. August 2010)

ohje auf en DH Bike slicks ziehn.... das würde nich mal der dümmste Händler hin bekommen, gibt es slicks überhaupt in der Breite dass der auf ne DH felge passt?


----------



## Jetpilot (13. August 2010)

big apple ist ziemlich dick


----------



## Lumbi (13. August 2010)

...ich habe auf meinem Hardtail die Schwalbe Super Moto drauf, die brauchen schon fast eine DH Felge


----------



## Jetpilot (13. August 2010)

is ja so ähnlich vom prinzip her


----------



## Lumbi (13. August 2010)

rischtitsch, fahren sich aber echt geil, kurve mit dem Rad aber auch nur zum Einkaufen und auf die Arbeit, am WE vielleicht mal ne Radtour mit meiner kleinen Schwester, die fährt aber leider nicht gerne berghoch oder runter, da reicht mir dann auch das Singlespeed Hardtail.


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. August 2010)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist ein wohlwollender Beschreibungstext das A und O.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MB-W126-W-126-500-SEL-KFZ-Brief-Fahrzeugbrief-Bj-1980-/130418193693?pt=Automobile
> Man beachte die Beschreibung in Kombination mit dem Bild:
> "Dieses Fahrzeug wäre in wenigen Monaten H-Kennzeichen tauglich..."



Dahinter steckt die Aufforderung zu einer Straftat: Spritzwand = Fahrgestellnummer um ein anderes Fahrzeug - welches zu jung oder für das eventuell gar kein Fahrzeugbrief existiert - damit Zulassungs-oder H-Kennzeichenfähig zu machen (Urkundenfälschung).

Das Angebot in dieser Form ist nicht strafbar, verrät aber, dass der Anbieter sich mit Straftaten zumindest auskennt.


----------



## DHK (15. August 2010)

Hier seh ich Rot:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-MUNI-MULA-C...yon-/270619913397?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder


----------



## Jbnk03 (15. August 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Hier seh ich Rot:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-MUNI-MULA-C...yon-/270619913397?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder


Aua, das tut ja weh...


----------



## Jetpilot (15. August 2010)

Das ist ja ekelhaft!


----------



## Enrgy (15. August 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Das ist ja ekelhaft!



aber der ganze weiße trendschrott, der so rumfährt ist ok oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (15. August 2010)

Die haben wenigstens noch schwarze Reifen.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. August 2010)

Ich finds geil!!!


----------



## Jetpilot (15. August 2010)

Das rote? Wenn du meinst...


----------



## EvilEvo (15. August 2010)

Naja, das Ding ist schon eine ganzschöne Hitsche, der Preis ist total überzogen, aber an sich finde ich die Farbe gut und mir gefällt halt die Konsequenz.


----------



## pixelquantec (15. August 2010)

Wenn die Puffmutter mal in den Wald will.....dann nimmt sie das kleine Rote.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. August 2010)

Fürn zweiten Griff hat's nicht mehr gereicht. 
Und er hätte wenigstens so konsequent sein und rote Kettenblattschrauben montieren können.


----------



## Jetpilot (15. August 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wenn die Puffmutter mal in den Wald will.....dann nimmt sie das kleine Rote.


ja , aber dann bitte auch ein bergamont kiez.


----------



## uli49 (15. August 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Hier seh ich Rot:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-MUNI-MULA-C...yon-/270619913397?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder



Grusel! Die billigste Sch*** rangeklatscht, Hauptsache rot.


----------



## canecorso (15. August 2010)

Ich bin blind !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (15. August 2010)

kannst ihn ja verklagen


----------



## MonsterJoe (15. August 2010)

rot ist ja ansich ne schöne farbe, aber hier ist es doch zu viel des guten 
abere jeder hat ja seine eigenen vorstellung von schön


----------



## Deleted 83810 (16. August 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Hier seh ich Rot:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-MUNI-MULA-C...yon-/270619913397?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder



Mein Hardtail ist in RAL3000 gepulvert, vielleicht sollte ich mir auch noch die Reifen und Gabel zulegen. Das würde mein Rad 100 Pro diebstahlsicher machen.


----------



## Jbnk03 (16. August 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Fürn zweiten Griff hat's nicht mehr gereicht.
> Und er hätte wenigstens so konsequent sein und rote Kettenblattschrauben montieren können.


Dafür leuchtet der Rahmen:


> sehr leuchter Rahmen


----------



## F-N-C (19. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250684871807

Also irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht...


----------



## Rocky_M (19. August 2010)

DHK schrieb:


> Hier seh ich Rot:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-MUNI-MULA-C...yon-/270619913397?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder



_Größe: 48 cm Rahmenhöhe für Leute zwischen 165-185cm_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (19. August 2010)

F-N-C schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250684871807
> 
> Also irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht...


 Ach du Sch.... 
Wer hat den Kram denn eingespeicht?! Stelle ich mir lustig vor, wenn die Speichen beim Lastwechsel einfach umklappen. 
Gleich mal ne Anfrage stellen. Mal sehen, was der Typ schreibt.


----------



## michel77 (19. August 2010)

Umklappen wird da nichts, weil rechtsseitig und linksseitig jeweils gegenläufig eingespeicht. Aber beim Antritt müsste die Felge am HR seitlich auswandern!


----------



## Jetpilot (19. August 2010)

nö, wieso?


----------



## michel77 (19. August 2010)

Weil ein Drehmoment an der hinteren Nabe die Speichen auf der einen Seite spannt und auf der anderen entspannt.
Ergebnis: Die Felge wandert nach der gespannten Seite aus.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. August 2010)

ja, stimmt, hab mir das falsch vorgestellt im kopf


----------



## Al_Borland (19. August 2010)

Stümmt, wird ja immer lustiger. 
Antwort von dem Typen steht noch aus. Wenn keine kommt, dann muss ich mal wieder das rote Knöpfchen drücken.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. August 2010)

So, Antwort kam vorhin rein:



> hallo. danke für die aufmerksamkeit und die benachrichtigung. ich habe die räder höchstpersönlich eingespeicht. es war kein versuch radial einzuspeichen, sondern pure absicht. für eine radiale speichung sind die naben wegen fehlender materialstärke nicht unbedingt geeignet. da ich aber eine nicht alltägliche speichung haben wollte, habe ich die speichen ohne kreuzung eingesetzt. links und rechts in unterschiedlicher richtung. ich fahre diese art der speichung seit 19 jahren an bisher drei rennrädern ohne nennenswerte acht. auch nach steigungen im wiegeschritt.



Köstlich köstlich.


----------



## PadHead (19. August 2010)

... echt gut... und eines steht fest: es ist wirklich keine alltägliche speichung..


----------



## Jetpilot (19. August 2010)

das funktioniert mitsicherheit bis zu einer gewissen belastungsgrenze, weil:
der radius der felge ist ja nicht veränderbar, darum beschränkt sich die abweichung ausschließlich auf die elastizität der speichen
nun folgendes:
die speichen der seite, die in die richtung zeigt in die getreten wird (also die die durch belastung entspannt wird) hat auf die gegenseite den gleichen effekt wie die belastung selbst (spant die gegenseite also vor).
Es stimmt also, das eine belastung einer veringerung der spannung der seite gleichkommt, die in kraftrichtung eingespeicht ist und zwar um genau den betrag um den getreten wird/18 (36 loch) zuzüglich den betrag um den die andere seite gespannt wird/18, d.h um 1/9*Drehmoment an der nabe.
Wenn man aber nun anguckt wie stark ein laufrad bei einem rr belastet wird (wieviel drehmoment auf der nabe wirkt), dürfte die abweichung warscheinlich kaum spürbar sein, vorallem wenn man die vorspannung von vornherein sehr hoch wählt.


----------



## Enrgy (19. August 2010)

Vielleicht kann man durch diese Speichung sogar noch zusätzlich Energie freisetzen wie aus einem Federspeicher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (19. August 2010)

genau, bremse ziehen, reintreten, dadurch spannst du die speichen der einen seite ja vor und beim loslassen der bremse gibts dann nen burnout.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. August 2010)

Die Nabe ist auch noch auf Torsion beansprucht. Das jedenfalls hat uns der Dukesim drüben bei den Schwucken erklärt. Und es soll nicht so abwegig sein, dass sie alleine dadurch schon ihren Dienst quittiert.
Ob's stimmt...


----------



## Jetpilot (20. August 2010)

ja genau, die nabe wird ja quasi in sich verdreht, da wäre eine andere konstruktionsform des nabenkörpers sicherlich von vorteil.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. August 2010)

Oder die Vermeidung einer so beknackten Einspeichvariante.


----------



## Priest0r (20. August 2010)

ich finds dumm dreist kurios alles von einem händler zu klauen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/298791/cat/18/date/1230217272


----------



## Jbnk03 (21. August 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> ich finds dumm dreist kurios alles von einem händler zu klauen
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/298791/cat/18/date/1230217272


Das ist mal richtig dumm, der Händler kann sich da ein paar Euros nebenbei verdienen, wenn er ihn wegen Copyright-Verletzung dran kriegt.


----------



## uli49 (21. August 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Das ist mal richtig dumm, der Händler kann sich da ein paar Euros nebenbei verdienen, wenn er ihn wegen Copyright-Verletzung dran kriegt.



Hä?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. August 2010)

genau,,,die bei mailorder ham ja au nix besseres zu tun,als sich um sonen Schwachsinn zu kümmern...


----------



## Jetpilot (21. August 2010)

esseidenn unser Al drückt sein rotes knöpfchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (21. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> aber der ganze weiße trendschrott, der so rumfährt ist ok oder was?



Ja, das ist er.


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. August 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Schon mal einen MTB-Laufradsatz "ausgewuchtet"
> Auswuchten kann man Autoreifen mit kleinen Gewichte, aber ein LRS wird zentriert !



Ooooh, ein Fachmann.


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. August 2010)

Einen gesunden Optimismus in Bezug auf denPreis hat er hier aber auch...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/298811/cat/14


----------



## Ghost1991 (21. August 2010)

> Den Comp Knee/Shin Guard wirst du kaum an deinem Bein spüren. Er ist extrem leicht und so gut belüftet wie ein Scheibenbremse. Daher wird er gerne von Rennfahrern eingesetzt.


wtf?


----------



## Jetpilot (21. August 2010)

oder das hier:
"Ventilierte Kunststoff-Schalen für Schienbein und Knie"
kann zweierlei bedeuten:
enthält ventile zum aufpumpen (wozu auch immer)
oder aber da ist ein ventilator drin? Ja wo gibts denn sowas? Das erklärt dann nämlich auch den preis.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. August 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ventilation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (21. August 2010)

und was genau hat der in der biologie verwendete begriff der ventilation mit knieschonern zu tun?
In der technik ist eine Ventilator eine Strömungsmaschine die in einem Gas ein druckgefälle erzeugt, demzufolge ist eine ventilation ein druckgefälle das durch eine Maschine erzeugt wird. Also ist der obigen aussage zu entnehmen, das in den knieschonern eine solche Maschine verbaut ist.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. August 2010)

Ventilation heißt in dem Fall nix anderes als Belüftung. Jetzt leg doch nicht jedes Wort aufe Goldwaage.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. August 2010)

ihr seit weitaus komischer als die letzten 2 geposteten sachen :/


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. August 2010)




----------



## Kathokalypse (23. August 2010)

Das schlimme daran ist: Er hat's noch nicht einmal selbst verzapft.

BMO-Link


----------



## brokenarmsdude (23. August 2010)

Das war doch von anfang an klar... 
Und daran ist immernoch nichts falsch!


----------



## alli333i (23. August 2010)

ähmmm...wenn ich mich jetzt auch als (relativer) laie zu erkennen gebe und mich zum deppen mache: was issn an 30euro so schlimm? ich find das klingt gut. was gebt ihr denn für sowas aus? oder hab ich was übersehen z.B. kindergröße oder taiwan-schrott?


----------



## Jetpilot (23. August 2010)

das produkt ist ok (ich hab auch keine ahnung, muss halt irgentwie schützen) nur die beschreibung enthält einige etwas, sagen wir, ungebräuchliche formulierungen.


----------



## alli333i (23. August 2010)

nette umschreibung


----------



## Jetpilot (23. August 2010)

ja, wer vergleicht denn einen protektor mit einer scheibenbremse und schreibt dann auch noch von "ventilation"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (23. August 2010)

Kathokalypse schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist: Er hat's noch nicht einmal selbst verzapft.
> 
> BMO-Link



Es geht doch nichts über eine gut belüftete Bremse. Rennfahrer schwören auf pneumatische Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Al_Borland (23. August 2010)

Am Wochenende musste man im Bikemarkt noch einen vierstelligen Betrag hinblättern. Das hat er jetzt wohl korrigiert.


----------



## xxxT (23. August 2010)

öhm das ist n marin?
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-/170531286190?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. August 2010)

na klar!steht doch drauf


----------



## xxxT (23. August 2010)

^^   , oder das hier   
http://cgi.ebay.de/Gebrauchtes-Alu-...rad-/320579691241?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder
geradezu ein schnäppchen....


----------



## Al_Borland (23. August 2010)

Schon wieder ne falsch rumme Sattelstütze.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (23. August 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne falsch rumme Sattelstütze.



irgendwas muss den Preis ja rechtfertigen und wenn es nur die Individualität(schweres Wort)is


----------



## pixelquantec (23. August 2010)

Für diesen Vorbau gab es vor etwa nem halben Jahr eine Rückrufaktion wegen: "Kann wegbrechen und so..."


----------



## macmaegges (23. August 2010)

Ja hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (23. August 2010)

@ alli: der preis stand davor auf 2.800â¬


----------



## Al_Borland (23. August 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Am Wochenende musste man im Bikemarkt noch einen vierstelligen Betrag hinblättern. Das hat er jetzt wohl korrigiert.


----------



## alli333i (23. August 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> @ alli: der preis stand davor auf 2.800




ahhh ok DAS ist ALLERDINGS lächerlich!!!!!


----------



## Al_Borland (23. August 2010)

alli333i schrieb:


> ahhh ok DAS ist ALLERDINGS lächerlich!!!!!


Isses nich. Das ist ein Problem des Bikemarktes. Wenn man anstelle des Kommas einen Punkt als Trenner zwischen Euro und Cent eingibt (oder war's das Komma anstelle des Punktes...? ), dann macht der Bikemarkt da einen Tausendertrenner draus. Wenn man jetzt also 29.98 EUR eingibt und 29,98 EUR meint, dann macht der Bikemarkt 2998 EUR draus.
Klar so weit?


----------



## player599 (23. August 2010)

der tausendertrenner mÃ¼sste aber eigentlich eine stelle weiter vor? so wÃ¼rde der bikemarkt wenn dann 29980â¬ draus machen... also wolte er das eigentlich fÃ¼r 2,80â¬ verkaufen^^


----------



## Al_Borland (23. August 2010)

Is ja gut. Wird nicht als Tausendertrenner interpretiert. Aber es wird halt falsch interpretiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (23. August 2010)

oder einfach gar nicht


----------



## Schrommski (24. August 2010)

xxxT schrieb:


> öhm das ist n marin?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-/170531286190?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder



Klar, ein sogenanntes "Marko-Marin".

Schrott halt!


----------



## Xah88 (24. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150477782501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

_*GEILSTE EVER !!! ... Downhill-Rahmen mit Rennrad-Reifen und Dynamo-Licht--- GEIL !!!*_


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. August 2010)

Zusammengeklaut was grad da war :O


----------



## xxxT (24. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPhone-4-1...EU-/120611809629?pt=DE_Handys_ohne_Vertrag_KM
mal wieder....

nunja hat ja nix mit  fährrädern zu tun...


----------



## Xah88 (24. August 2010)

xxxT schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPhone-4-1...EU-/120611809629?pt=DE_Handys_ohne_Vertrag_KM
> mal wieder....
> 
> nunja hat ja nix mit fährrädern zu tun...


 
der wid sich freuen -> 576  für eine Verpackung


----------



## xxxT (24. August 2010)

auf jeden,...


----------



## Xah88 (24. August 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150477782501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> _*GEILSTE EVER !!! ... Downhill-Rahmen mit Rennrad-Reifen und Dynamo-Licht--- GEIL !!!*_


 



brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Zusammengeklaut was grad da war :O


 
ja stimmt..geschmacksverirrung hoch 200.000 oder echt einfach das Diebesgut zusammengeschraubt...


----------



## player599 (24. August 2010)

wie kriegt man RR reifen auf ne downhillfelge??? oder war das womöglich ne rennrad felge mit 20mm nabe???


----------



## factoryltd (24. August 2010)

sind 1,2" Contireifen habe ich auch schon auf mein AM Bike montiert gehabt, funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (24. August 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> der wid sich freuen -> 576 â¬ fÃ¼r eine Verpackung


Kriegt er wieder, sofern er einen Anwalt einschaltet.


----------



## factoryltd (24. August 2010)

Glaube ich nicht, ist eindeutig Beschrieben das es nur die Verpackung ist zum aufbewahren von... , ist bestimmt ne Grauzone .


----------



## Xah88 (24. August 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, ist eindeutig Beschrieben das es nur die Verpackung ist zum aufbewahren von... , ist bestimmt ne Grauzone .


 
Doch, ist dann Wucher/UnverhÃ¤ltnissmÃ¤Ãigkeit/Sittenwidrig bla bla...weiÃ nichtmehr den genauen Titel, aber es geht..nur glaube ich kaum das der VerkÃ¤ufer da seine echte Adresse & Personalien hinterlegt hat.

Sprich wer nett ist schreibt dem KÃ¤ufer ne Mail das er lieber nicht zahlen sollte...

FÃ¼r 576 â¬ hÃ¤tte er ja auch nen runtergeranzten Downhillrahmen mit dÃ¼nnen Reifen kaufen kÃ¶nnen


----------



## NoBeerForFear (24. August 2010)

zu geil! hahaha ich kann nicht mehr.

edit: nicht wegen dem kommentar sondern weil die leute echt 576.- euro geboten haben


----------



## player599 (24. August 2010)

und die dachten sich: voll cool, ich hab fÃ¼r 576â¬ ein iphone bekommen!


----------



## Al_Borland (24. August 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ... Sprich wer nett ist schreibt dem Käufer ne Mail das er lieber nicht zahlen sollte...


Geht schlecht. Der Account des Höchsbietenden wird schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr veröffentlicht.


----------



## alli333i (24. August 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Isses nich. Das ist ein Problem des Bikemarktes. Wenn man anstelle des Kommas einen Punkt als Trenner zwischen Euro und Cent eingibt (oder war's das Komma anstelle des Punktes...? ), dann macht der Bikemarkt da einen Tausendertrenner draus. Wenn man jetzt also 29.98 EUR eingibt und 29,98 EUR meint, dann macht der Bikemarkt 2998 EUR draus.
> Klar so weit?




ja ne, des liegt daran dass die amis das andersrum machen; d.h. 

unsere                   2.800.000,35 euro
sind in den usa        2,800,000.35 euro (ok die summe is iwie doof aba egal)


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> zu geil! hahaha ich kann nicht mehr.
> 
> edit: nicht wegen dem kommentar sondern weil die leute echt 576.- euro geboten haben



Da werden eine ganze Reihe Kartons angepriesen. Der hier war sogar so geschickt, ein Bild incl. Gerät reinzustellen...

Und alle Kartonverkäufer haben natürlich erst 10 Bewertungen oder so. Also voll vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## NeverEnough (25. August 2010)

hahaha wie geil, alles so panne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kate du Pree (25. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da werden eine ganze Reihe Kartons angepriesen. Der hier war sogar so geschickt, ein Bild incl. Gerät reinzustellen...
> 
> Und alle Kartonverkäufer haben natürlich erst 10 Bewertungen oder so. Also voll vertrauenswürdig.





> Dieses Angebot (280551119751) wurde entfernt oder der Artikel ist nicht verfügbar.


----------



## silberwald (25. August 2010)

xxxT schrieb:


> öhm das ist n marin?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-/170531286190?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder



Die Beschreibung ist ja schon dreist. Dafür sollte man den Verkäufer mit dieser Krankheit den Downhill in Leogang runterwerfen. Natürlich bei Regen. Mal sehen, wie sich dann sein Geschwindigkeits MTB mit der Downhillgabel so macht.


----------



## ICON82 (25. August 2010)

Hier ist auch noch was zu lachen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/RENNRAD-FAGGIN-B...ELT-/140444637289?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder

Vielleicht ist das auch ein Downhillrennrad oder sowas. Schaut selbst.


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2010)

icon82 schrieb:


> hier ist auch noch was zu lachen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/rennrad-faggin-bianchi-cannondale-giant-felt-/140444637289?pt=sport_radsport_fahrr%c3%a4der
> 
> vielleicht ist das auch ein downhillrennrad oder sowas. Schaut selbst.


 
satzzeichen sind überbewertet ob cannondale felt oder ragazzi ich weiß sofort was er sagen will schaut euch auch meine anderen posts an vielleicht ist ja was für euch dabei

p´s wie gemein -> habe alles in groß getippt und das forum macht es eiskalt wieder klein


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Triathlonrad-Sof...-X-Lenker-/320577670732?pt=Weitere_Sportarten

Yeah, da schnall ich mir meine 2,4 fat alberts drauf und dann ab in den bikepark damit


----------



## ICON82 (26. August 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Triathlonrad-Sof...-X-Lenker-/320577670732?pt=Weitere_Sportarten
> 
> Yeah, da schnall ich mir meine 2,4 fat alberts drauf und dann ab in den bikepark damit



Das zum Thema Rad neu erfinden. Wer lässt sich denn so einen Scheiß einfallen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (26. August 2010)

Och Leute,
Softride ist ein alter Hut und war in den 90ern in Triathlonkreisen angesagt. Bisschen informieren sollte man sich schon...


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

ist das ohne dämpfung?


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Och Leute,
> Softride ist ein alter Hut und war in den 90ern in Triathlonkreisen angesagt. Bisschen informieren sollte man sich schon...


 
ich kenns nur von meiner freundin


----------



## andy1 (26. August 2010)

xxxT schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPhone-4-1...EU-/120611809629?pt=DE_Handys_ohne_Vertrag_KM
> mal wieder....
> 
> nunja hat ja nix mit  fährrädern zu tun...



ist nun wieder drin, nopch ohne Gebote:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPhone-4-16GB-Original-Verpackung-OVP-NEU-/120611809629


nur die blöde Verpackung


----------



## player599 (26. August 2010)

warum gibt es so viele leute die nicht lesen können?


----------



## Al_Borland (26. August 2010)

Die können schon lesen. Die sollten nur aufhören, nebenbei WOW zu zocken oder mim Macbook im Appstore zu surfen.


----------



## ICON82 (26. August 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Die können schon lesen. Die sollten nur aufhören, nebenbei WOW zu zocken oder mim Macbook im Appstore zu surfen.



Appstore ist toll, nur nicht immer konform mit meinem Kontostand.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. August 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, ist eindeutig Beschrieben das es nur die Verpackung ist zum aufbewahren von... , ist bestimmt ne Grauzone .


Wahrscheinlich. Warum schreibt er denn 16GB dazu? Was hat das mit der Verpackung zu tun?
Ein guter Anwalt kann da eventuell arglistige Täuschung geltend machen...
Alleine die Tatsache, dass er im "Kleingedruckten" nochmals auf die OVP hinweist, spricht dafür. Warum schreibt er es nicht ganz groß?
Zumal diese Masche ja nicht neu ist.


----------



## player599 (26. August 2010)

er schriebt es nicht groß, weil: je größer, desto weniger idioten fallen drauf rein!


----------



## EvilEvo (26. August 2010)

Auf der Verpackung befinden sich Aufkleber mit der I-Mei Nummer und den Geräteeigenschaften, z.B. auch die Speichergröße, beim Wiederverkauf des Gerätes sind solche Sachen relevant, um dem Käufer die Ware seriöser zu vermitteln.

Ausserdem stand es ja nicht nur ganz klein drin, es war mit gleicher Schriftgröße eingesetzt, wie alle anderen Informationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (27. August 2010)

was ist das denn?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Herren-alu-MTB-F...lau-/130423267280?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder


----------



## ICON82 (27. August 2010)

xxxT schrieb:


> was ist das denn?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Herren-alu-MTB-F...lau-/130423267280?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder



Ich würde sagen eine Kinderrad. Sowas sieht man doch täglich in der Metro oder sonst wo, oder?


----------



## xxxT (27. August 2010)

mit dem mammutunterohr? 
ich sehe sowas eher selten...was solls  
naja und rahmenhöhe 50cm ,wer weiss was die da gemessen haben..


----------



## EvilEvo (27. August 2010)

xxxT schrieb:


> naja und rahmenhöhe 50cm ,wer weiss was die da gemessen haben..



Den Umfang des zweckentfremdeten Panzerrohrs aus einem T-34, welches hier als Unterrohr dient.


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

also bei der rohrstärke kann man das oberrohr ja fast schon wieder weglassen


----------



## bike-runner (27. August 2010)

wie geil, übergabe am hbf wi damit der verkäufer mit dem nächstmöglichen zug abhauen kann.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. August 2010)

Hafenpier wäre cooler, gibt´s aber sicher nicht in der Nähe, die Rahmenform ist genauso kriminell wie der Übergabeort.


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

ich habs raus! Das Rohr ist nur so unglaublich dick, damt man darin die kokstütchen besser verstecken und schmugeln kann! Darum auch diese ominöse Übergabe!


----------



## Enrgy (28. August 2010)

"Beim sofort klau gibt es ein neu robuste Schloss gratis dazu"

Klar, ist zur Sicherheit auch schon am HBF abgeschlossen, "Schlüssel habsch zuhause vergessen, aber gib mir jez Geld, dann gehört Rad dir!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torquemada (28. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rohloff-SLT-99-18-Kt-vergoldete-Fahrradkette-/250688897737?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile


----------



## Lumbi (28. August 2010)

und


----------



## Jetpilot (28. August 2010)

naja, sie ist vergoldet, das dürfte man nicht alle tage sehen


----------



## sandtreter (28. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Corratec-/260656234374?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder


----------



## uli49 (28. August 2010)

sandtreter schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Corratec-/260656234374?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder



Geh doch einfach mal an Papas Bücherschrank. Wenn Papa heller ist als Du hast Du Glück und da steht ein Buch namens *DUDEN*. Da schaust Du rein und suchst den Begriff *kurios*. Lies dann bitte mal nach, was das Wort bedeutet.


----------



## sandtreter (29. August 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach mal an Papas Bücherschrank. Wenn Papa heller ist als Du hast Du Glück und da steht ein Buch namens *DUDEN*. Da schaust Du rein und suchst den Begriff *kurios*. Lies dann bitte mal nach, was das Wort bedeutet.




ku|ri|os: ....(seltsam, sonderbar)... .
Dudenredaktion (Hrsg.): Duden. Die deutsche Rechtschreibung. 24. Auflg. Mannheim, Leipzig, Wien, Zürich 2006

mein Post bezog sich auf die *sonderbare* Karbonoptik des Schaltwerkes und die *seltsamen* hydraulischen Felgenbremsen.

edit: und ätsch...ich kann mir nen eigenen duden leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## towatai (29. August 2010)

wo siehst du da bitte "seltsame", hydraulische felgenbremsen?! das sind ganz normale V-Brakes mit LX-Bremshebeln und was an der carbonoptik "sonderbar" sein soll entzieht sich mir auch..


----------



## sandtreter (29. August 2010)

towatai schrieb:


> wo siehst du da bitte komische, hydraulische felgenbremsen?!



In der Artikelbeschreibung


----------



## towatai (29. August 2010)

so nen kleinen fehler inner artikelbeschreibung halte *ICH* persönlich jetzt nicht wirklich für kurios und überhaupt erwähnenswert. vielleicht auch einfach bei der auswahl während der auktionserstellung verklickt...


----------



## uli49 (29. August 2010)

sandtreter schrieb:


> In der Artikelbeschreibung



Sich an sowas aufzureiben ist in etwa so unkurios wie der 784ste Leere-Schachtel-Schrieb. Fehlerhafte Beschreibungen sind bei ebay gang und gäbe und in den allerseltensten Fällen wirklich kurios.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (31. August 2010)

Gleich 10 ! ( siehe seine anderen Auktionen) größtenteils geschlachtete Rahmen Link
Das riecht doch nach ......

.....genau! Einem Bastler, der die nicht mehr für seine Zwegge brauchen kann.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (31. August 2010)

Oder hier.
Man beachte den Hinterbau!!!


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Oder hier.
> Man beachte den Hinterbau!!!



Ey, das is für Dackelschneider! Das MUSS so schmal sein 

Da hat Muttern wohl mal zu tief eingeparkt in der Garage...

Aber is ja Stahl, kann man wieder aufbiegen


----------



## namenik (2. September 2010)

lust auf ein Bordell 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260658809142


----------



## Jetpilot (2. September 2010)

schade das es in berlin ist, ansonsten wäre das meine studienfinanzierung geworden.


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> schade das es in berlin ist, ansonsten wäre das meine studienfinanzierung geworden.



im puff arbeiten kannste bestimmt auch in aachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (2. September 2010)

nee, da wollen die mich nicht mehr


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (2. September 2010)

namenik schrieb:


> lust auf ein Bordell
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260658809142




Was zum Teufel ? 
Vielleicht gibts auch bald afrikanische Sklaven auf eBay 



> Verkaufe: arbeitswilligen Sklaven
> Artikelzustand: leichte Gebrauchsspuren an Beinem/Händen


----------



## Macrotron (2. September 2010)

Hm ich glaub ich biet mal.


----------



## Schildbürger (2. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> nee, da wollen die mich nicht mehr


Du warst denen zu schnell.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. September 2010)

namenik schrieb:


> lust auf ein Bordell
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260658809142



Suuuupergeil!danke an user namenik!!! nach gefühlten 2799 lahmen posts endlich mal wieder was wirklich kurioses....!aber von den bildern her schon auch hart an der Grenze,oder?


----------



## Jetpilot (2. September 2010)

ich würde sagen, ehrliche darstellung. Andere szenen wird diese leinwand eh nicht sehen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. September 2010)

aber die matraze hättens schon erneuern können!die schaut so zerritten aus....:kotz:
hoffentlich flennt da keiner rum und meldet das!würd mich schon interessieren was man für so ne kaschemme bekommt....


----------



## Shoxar (2. September 2010)

Wenn keiner bietet, mach ich mir nen Ebay-Account, und geb dem armen zumindest nen Hunni.


----------



## Hubschraubär (2. September 2010)

man sollte vor lauter Sabber und feuchter Träume aber auch erstmal lesen worauf man bietet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (2. September 2010)

kennst dich aus, wa?


----------



## pixelquantec (2. September 2010)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> man sollte vor lauter Sabber und feuchter Träume aber auch erstmal lesen worauf man bietet ...


 
Vor allem: Wer verkauft schon ein Bordell auf Ebay?
Sowas wird doch vererbt oder wechselt nach nem Schußwechsel den Besitzer.


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2010)

Da steckt bestimmt Peter Zwegat dahinter, weil der Betreiber in Geldnöten ist...


----------



## pixelquantec (2. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da steckt bestimmt Peter Zwegat dahinter, weil der Betreiber in Geldnöten ist...


 
Wenn das Schutzgeld höher ist als die monatlichen Einkünfte, dann kann nur Herr Zwegat helfen. Er ist ja schließlich inzwischen der einzige in Schland, der rechnen kann und weiß, daß 10 minus 12 ein negatives Ergebnis hat.


----------



## Jetpilot (2. September 2010)

der betrag von 10 weniger 12 ist aber positiv und weil man beim geld immer mit beträgen rechnet ist man trozdem mit 2 im plus. HA!


----------



## Dosenbrot (2. September 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass das nur der Puff ist. Die "weiblichen Angestellten" muss man selber organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (2. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> der betrag von 10 weniger 12 ist aber positiv und weil man beim geld immer mit beträgen rechnet ist man trozdem mit 2 im plus. HA!


 
Bei unserer Bundesregierung ist das sicher so. Ein paar Milliarden plus oder minus ist doch eigentlich egal. Ist eh´nicht existent.


----------



## NeverEnough (2. September 2010)

namenik schrieb:


> lust auf ein Bordell
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260658809142



alter! ich kann nicht mehr
auf was für ideen die kommen!


----------



## Hubschraubär (3. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> kennst dich aus, wa?



mit lesen? ja


----------



## torquemada (3. September 2010)

wenn das Teil zu dem Preis da weggeht

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Float-Dampfer-/140448385847?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20b3604b37

kaufe ich hier die Restbestände auf

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=fox+float+jekyll


----------



## Jbnk03 (4. September 2010)

torquemada schrieb:


> wenn das Teil zu dem Preis da weggeht
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Float-Dampfe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20b3604b37
> 
> ...


Wasn bei CRC los? Der shop wird nicht richtig angezeigt!
...wahrscheinlich kaufen jetzt alle den Dämpfer und die sind deshlab jetzt überlastet. 

Das Teil wird nur einer kaufen, der NUR bei Ebay unterwegs ist...glaub nicht, dass man damit die große Kohle machen kann...andererseits, mit jedem Zug kommt ein Dummer an...


----------



## Freaky-D (4. September 2010)

Mir war zwar bewusst, das kommendes Jahr die Preise steigen, aber so?!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Rock-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53e331c1e8


----------



## Thalor (5. September 2010)

Gibt sicher noch nen prima Strohhalm ab!
Oder verkenne ich nur den wahren Nutzen?


----------



## Jetpilot (5. September 2010)

ich finde das sowieso dreist, für "Reste" noch geld zu verlangen, sowas verschenke ich doch wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Deleted 163458 (6. September 2010)

Für´n Zehner gibts die Katze im Sack


----------



## towatai (6. September 2010)

geil find ich bei der werbung auf der HP ja die gurke von rad, auf der der typ sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (6. September 2010)

towatai schrieb:


> geil find ich bei der werbung auf der HP ja die gurke von rad, auf der der typ sitzt



Was zum Teufel nochmal meinst Du? Das was Du offensichtlich nicht beherrschst nennt sich *zitieren*.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (6. September 2010)

ohne Worte


----------



## Deleted 163458 (6. September 2010)

towatai schrieb:


> geil find ich bei der werbung auf der HP ja die gurke von rad, auf der der typ sitzt


----------



## Jetpilot (6. September 2010)

wtf sind mtb-businesschuhe?


----------



## pixelquantec (6. September 2010)

Schuhe für´s MTB-Business?


----------



## player599 (6. September 2010)

vielleicht lederschuhe mit cleats


----------



## benn9411 (6. September 2010)

sind das nicht die gesundheitsschuhe mit der runden sohle ??


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. September 2010)

Einfach nur ein Dreckfuhler! Die Dinger heißen MBT-Schuhe, Masai Barefoot Technology!


----------



## towatai (7. September 2010)

uuups, sehs jetzt erst, falschen TAB im fuchs erwischt   also uli, nich gleich an die decke gehen.. dein blutdruck wirds dir danken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (7. September 2010)

diese runden schuhe kenne ich nur, wenn zu viel schnapps im spiel war


----------



## Al_Borland (7. September 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein Dreckfuhler! Die Dinger heißen MBT-Schuhe, Masai Barefoot Technology!


Ich fass es nicht. Das stimmt ja sogar...


----------



## Thalor (7. September 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein Dreckfuhler! Die Dinger heißen MBT-Schuhe, Masai Barefoot Technology!



Den Dreckfuhler hat er dann aber auch gleich von der Überschrift in die Beschreibung kopiert und sich dazu die passende Kategorie ausgesucht.



> Kategorie:  Sport > Radsport > Schuhe


----------



## Al_Borland (7. September 2010)

Ich hatte ihn gestern traditionsgemäß mal angeschrieben. Heute früh kam die Antwort:



			
				blindfisch60 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wurde falsch eingegeben ,dursch falsche info . es handelt sich um massai ,barfuss-technikschuhe mfg
> 
> - blindfisch60


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. September 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Den Dreckfuhler hat er dann aber auch gleich von der Überschrift in die Beschreibung kopiert und sich dazu die passende Kategorie ausgesucht.



Tja, das ist die heutige Gesellschaft. Falsch gelernt, falsch gemerkt und nie wieder was dazugelernt...


----------



## DerRider94 (8. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-BMX-MOUNTAINB...086683&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5851495296866985379



kleine Zitat daraus

Psycho das Dirtbike von der Firma Reflex 

            Special Bikes aus dem vereinigten Königreich. Das *Psycho *ist  ein Dirtbike der Superlative. Durch seinen niedrigen Rahmen und den  dadurch niedrigen Schwerpunkt ist es für super Stuts wie auch geniale  Jumps im Wald geeignet.            Provitieren auch Sie von der jahrelangen Erfahrung und dem  hohen Qualitätsstandart von *Reflex*.


Dörtbike der superlative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (8. September 2010)

Gabel: federgabel 

die schämen sich für die gabel so sehr, dass die nichtmal den namen/firma hinschreiben


----------



## DerRider94 (8. September 2010)

die macht für mic hauch den Eindruck dass sie einfedert


----------



## towatai (8. September 2010)

der name is halt programm


----------



## ICON82 (8. September 2010)

Mal abgesehen von der Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (8. September 2010)

Das Schlimme ist, er verkauft die Räder tatsächlich!
Gibt es wirklich so viele Deppen in diesem Land?


----------



## Al_Borland (8. September 2010)

Was hab ich letztens in der Zeitung gelesen? Das durchschnittliche Rad in Deutschland hat im Jahre 2009 460 EUR gekostet. Da könnt ihr euch ausmalen, wieviele davon in etwa der Qualität von da oben entsprechen.


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2010)

glaubt ihr eigentlich, daß die räder, die man vor 15-20 jahren für 400-600DM beim local dealer kaufen konnte besser waren? im gegenteil!!!


----------



## Strampelmann (9. September 2010)

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/helm-frc-touch-69585272/

Das tolle an dem Helm: Fußkomfort!


----------



## PhatBiker (9. September 2010)

Ist doch toll, denn nichts nervt mehr wie ein nicht richtiger sitzender Fusshelm und endlich schluss mit gestoßenen Zehen die wie die Hölle wehtun.


----------



## Focus09 (9. September 2010)

Ich frag mich ja eher was Playbike ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (9. September 2010)

Oder das Zitat 
"Integralhelm für den Einsatz beim BMX, PLAYBIKE und FREE RIDE."
Da weiß jemand von was er redet


----------



## NeverEnough (9. September 2010)

DerRider94 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-BMX-MOUNTAINB...086683&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5851495296866985379
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir kommen schon die Tränen!


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. September 2010)

Cube AIM Dirt/4X/Freeride Rahmen

Kleine Rahmengröße => Dirt/4x Rahmen 
 alles klar. 

Das Aim ist das Tour-Einsteigerhardtail von Cube...


----------



## Jetpilot (11. September 2010)

naja, man kann zumindest versuchen damit 4x/dirt zu fahren (wobei eins ja mit dem anderen nur bedingt was zu tun hat)


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. September 2010)

Fragt sich nur, wie lange sowas gutgeht...


----------



## andi55 (12. September 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja eher was Playbike ist?



na hier!


----------



## Drop-EX (12. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/AGFA-Selectronic...to_Camcorder_Objektive_PM&hash=item20b368fabd

runter scrollen


----------



## OHS-core (12. September 2010)

was ist daran witzig?


----------



## Drop-EX (12. September 2010)

dass die beschreibung keine sau lesen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (12. September 2010)

Dass du das nicht lesen kannst heißt nicht, dass Andere das nicht vielleicht doch könnten.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. September 2010)

Versteh ich auch nicht....ich bin jetz kein Profi was Bildermachen und so angeht,aber selbst ich versteh was der da verkauft!


----------



## Drop-EX (12. September 2010)

entweder bin ich blöd (und mein vater, der mir das auf einem andren pc gezeigt hat) oder ihr scrollt nicht weit genug runter.
wenn man runterscrollt wird die schrift immer größer - aber seitlich scrollen is nich



wie wollt ihr das bitte lesen können? oO 
ich versteh auch was der verkauft, aber das kann man beim besten willen nicht lesen


----------



## Snap4x (12. September 2010)

Halt mal "Alt Gr" gedrückt und beweg mal das Mausrädchen


----------



## Snap4x (12. September 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht....ich bin jetz kein Profi was Bildermachen und so angeht,aber selbst ich versteh was der da verkauft!



Da steht: 



> Eine Agfa Selectronic2 mit Objektiven, Blitz und Tasche. Alles mit altersbedingten Gebrauchsspuren, aber laut Vorbesitzer voll funktionsfähig.
> 
> Es sind folgende Objektive mit Pentax-K Bajonett dabei:
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop-EX (12. September 2010)

ich weiß wie mans kleiner macht und ich weiß auch was da steht! 
aber wenn ihrs nicht lustig findet dass das kein normaler käufer lesen kann... dann eben nicht.
ich finds schon lustig, müsst ihr ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (12. September 2010)

hast du mal überlegt was für käufer der gute mann ansprechen möchte?


----------



## argh (12. September 2010)

der entzieht sich vielen besuchern, denk ich. aber als strohhalm wärs wirklich noch was. und dafür sinds dann exklusive teile!


----------



## Enrgy (12. September 2010)

Drop-EX schrieb:


> entweder bin ich blöd (und mein vater, der mir das auf einem andren pc gezeigt hat)...



Liegt wohl eher an eurer familieninternen Bildschirmauflösungsrichtlinie als am Verkäufer. Bei mir wird das alles ganz normal und lesbar angezeigt.


----------



## el-master (12. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Liegt wohl eher an eurer familieninternen Bildschirmauflösungsrichtlinie als am Verkäufer. Bei mir wird das alles ganz normal und lesbar angezeigt.


 

Dito!?


----------



## Jetpilot (12. September 2010)

dito.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (12. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Liegt wohl eher an eurer familieninternen Bildschirmauflösungsrichtlinie als am Verkäufer. Bei mir wird das alles ganz normal und lesbar angezeigt.


Dito! 
Kauf Dir nen neuen Rechner


----------



## uli49 (12. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Gabel-Rock-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f03029cf4

Man beachte den letzten Satz des 2. Absatzes.


----------



## macmaegges (12. September 2010)

Aber vom Ausmessen versteht sie was


----------



## Drop-EX (12. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Dito!
> Kauf Dir nen neuen Rechner



super beitrag. die auflösung hat natürlich echt viel mit dem rechner zu tun.
findet ihr 1680x1050 zu klein? und nen AMD PII X4 940 + 4870 1gb zu schlecht? 
der war gut...naja, ist mir jetzt auch egal. aber mit sowas muss man nicht gleich kommen wenn man keine ahnung von sowas hat.
ich weiß jetzt auch woran es liegt und zwar an opera, mit firefox klappts. opera nutzt mein vater auch.
probierts vielleicht mal mit opera, vielleicht findets ihr dann lustig. wobei...ne probierts lieber nicht.


----------



## Al_Borland (12. September 2010)

Sieh's doch ein - nicht die Auktion ist witzig oder kurios, sondern dein Browser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drop-EX (12. September 2010)

Das habe ich kurz vor meinem letzten beitrag auch gemerkt. Aber viele eurer reaktionen finde ich ziemlich kindisch...


----------



## Al_Borland (12. September 2010)

Junge, hier geht's um kuriose Auktionen. Du brauchst dich doch nicht über kuriose Antworten zu wundern, wenn die von dir gepostete Auktion nun überhaupt nicht kurios ist.
Klar so weit?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. September 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Da steht:


ich sagte doch ich versteh was der da verkauft...
bei mir wird da auch nichts größer oder unlesbar!


----------



## Snap4x (13. September 2010)

Ich wollt das ja nur verallgemeinern


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. September 2010)

Drop-EX schrieb:


> super beitrag. die auflösung hat natürlich echt viel mit dem rechner zu tun.
> findet ihr 1680x1050 zu klein? und nen AMD PII X4 940 + 4870 1gb zu schlecht?
> der war gut...naja, ist mir jetzt auch egal. aber mit sowas muss man nicht gleich kommen wenn man keine ahnung von sowas hat.



Vermutlich hast du den Smiley übersehen, Grafiken geblockt?


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. September 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Gabel-Rock-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f03029cf4
> 
> Man beachte den letzten Satz des 2. Absatzes.



Zwischen dem Gedöns mal wieder was geiles!   Danke!


----------



## MSi (13. September 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Gabel-Rock-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f03029cf4
> 
> Man beachte den letzten Satz des 2. Absatzes.


Andere Artikel des Verkäufers:
http://shop.ebay.de/budleiadavidii/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340
Hm, was ist denn mit den Laufrädern und dem Lenker passiert? Hat die der Ex mitgenommen order kommen die noch?


----------



## Jetpilot (13. September 2010)

is ja mal krass, freundin bezahlt alles und er fährt...


----------



## PhatBiker (13. September 2010)

MSi schrieb:


> Andere Artikel des Verkäufers:
> http://shop.ebay.de/budleiadavidii/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340
> Hm, was ist denn mit den Laufrädern und dem Lenker passiert? Hat die der Ex mitgenommen order kommen die noch?



Es ist zu vermuten das sie den Lenker Ihren Ex über den Schädel gezogen hat und somit nicht mehr für die Auktion taugt.
Tja, die Laufräder hat er wohl noch retten können oder die sind mit sein Sachen aus dem Fenster geflogen.

Natürlich ist es nur reine spekulation von mir . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_82 (13. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> is ja mal krass, freundin bezahlt alles und er fährt...



nicht mehr


----------



## Jetpilot (13. September 2010)

Die Frage außerdem: Warum hat die das ding so zerlegt?


----------



## uli49 (13. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Die Frage außerdem: Warum hat die das ding so zerlegt?



Der hat sich nicht  nur bei ihr durchgeschnorrt, sondern auch noch den kompletten Keller belegt.


----------



## pefro (13. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung von den Sachen, weiss aber wie man richtig misst und wieviel Zähne die Kettenblätter haben - jojo 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## yupp (13. September 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Vermutlich hast du den Smiley übersehen, Grafiken geblockt?




Nö, ist wie er zuletzt sagte, offenbar ein OPERA-Problem.
Mein Opera zickt bei der Seite auch so rum.
Wenngleich Opera ja als schnellster Browser gehändelt wird, hat er aber sehr lange gebraucht die Seite aufzubauen, dreimal so lang wie Firefox. 
Bestimmt irgendwelcher Code im Hintergrund der auch für die tolle Vergrößerung sorgt. Andere Seiten macht er sonst gut.


----------



## Paramedicus (13. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TROY-LEE-BIKE-MT..._Fahrräder&hash=item27b4d852df#ht_7345wt_1137


Was is das denn? Zwei Jahre alt? Niemals......Hat Troy Lee Designs jemals Räder gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (13. September 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TROY-LEE-BIKE-MT..._Fahrräder&hash=item27b4d852df#ht_7345wt_1137
> 
> 
> Was is das denn? Zwei Jahre alt? Niemals......Hat Troy Lee Designs jemals Räder gebaut?



Die vollkommen unsinnige Aufkleberorgie.
Mein Vater hatte wohl doch Recht. Übermäßige Masturbation macht blöde.


----------



## EvilEvo (13. September 2010)

Die 24-Gang Schaltung und die halben Centurion-Aufkleber sagen eigentlich schon alles, dass das ein Bike von "Troy-Lee-Designs" ist, ist definitiv gelogen und das Bike ist definitiv uralt, die 05er LX-Kurbel und das 01er XTR-Schaltwerk ist das Modernste an dem Rad, die Bremsen und Naben sind schon echte Raritäten.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. September 2010)

wie lange es wohl schon scheibnbremsen gibt?


----------



## schtrietfaidor (14. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dynamo-Alt-/120618924341?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1572b935

Ideal für den Aufbau von Retrobikes. Mit echtem (!) Rost.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. September 2010)

> *Es handelt es sich bei meinen Auktionen um gebrauchte Artikel.*


*
was du nicht sagst...
*


----------



## herr-xy (14. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Custom-Dirt-MTB-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4aa488dc66


Hat sogar ein stabiles Tretlager was nicht aus Plastik ist


----------



## Audix (14. September 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TROY-LEE-BIKE-MT..._Fahrräder&hash=item27b4d852df#ht_7345wt_1137
> 
> 
> Was is das denn? Zwei Jahre alt? Niemals......Hat Troy Lee Designs jemals Räder gebaut?



Voll peinlich! Vor allem der "Bike" Aufkleber!!!


----------



## alli333i (14. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Die 24-Gang Schaltung und die halben Centurion-Aufkleber sagen eigentlich schon alles, dass das ein Bike von "Troy-Lee-Designs" ist, ist definitiv gelogen und das Bike ist definitiv uralt, die 05er LX-Kurbel und das 01er XTR-Schaltwerk ist das Modernste an dem Rad, die Bremsen und Naben sind schon echte Raritäten.





schau dir erst mal die bremsscheiben an. omfg, sind die von 1793????


----------



## EvilEvo (14. September 2010)

Ka, die Bremsscheiben sind aber glaub ich noch einiges älter als die Bremse selbst. Die Teile dürften ca. aus dem Jahr 1985 stammen, nur mal soviel dazu, wie lange es schon Scheibenbremsen gibt.


----------



## Focus09 (14. September 2010)

herr-xy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Custom-Dirt-MTB-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4aa488dc66
> 
> 
> Hat sogar ein stabiles Tretlager was nicht aus Plastik ist



WOW eine Fingerschaltung!

Also ich rede da ja lieber mit meinem Rad:
"Ein Gang runter ... und halt"

Teile die die Welt nicht braucht 

Haut mich jetzt aber vom kuriositätsgrad nicht um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (14. September 2010)

dirtbike mit doppelbrückengabel? Spaghetti mit Nutella?


----------



## Audix (15. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/text-folgt-/260660681540?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cb0965b44

Hat noch mehr so Dinger auf Lager...


----------



## Jetpilot (15. September 2010)

da weiß einer wohl noch nicht was er verkaufen will, aber wohl das es 229 euro kosten soll...


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2010)

War nicht letztens wieder kostenfreie Angebotseinstellung bei ebay? Also auch Sachen, die mehr als 1 Eu Startpreis haben. Der hat sicher erstmal nen Schwung Angebote generiert mit unterscheidlcihen Preisen um dann zu schauen, was er wirklich verkaufen will.


----------



## El Butre (15. September 2010)

Für die Freunde der deutschen Sprache !

http://cgi.ebay.de/wohnmobiel-/2706...ahrzeuge_Wohnmobile_wagen&hash=item3f031f2a5f


----------



## Walli1 (15. September 2010)

Schaut mal, wie sich das Zaskar verändert hat...

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GT-All-Terra-Zasker-Le-XTR-NEUWERTIG-/170537440792?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item27b4d2d618


Es haben sich wohl schon einige Kenner bei Ihm gemeldet...


----------



## Focus09 (15. September 2010)

Hmmm

Das Rad des verstorben Burder was er stelbst aufgebaut hat...

Dafür das es von seinem Bruder ist weiß er auch recht viel über die einzelnen Komponenten...


----------



## Rob80DD (15. September 2010)

Seltsam ist auch die Angabe der 50 gefahrenen Kilometer obwohl er unten schreibt das er es nur im Keller gefunden hat. 
Die Beschreibung hat vielleicht sein verstorbener Bruder geschrieben.


----------



## SCHEIBE (15. September 2010)

Ist kein Zaskar rahmen!!!Erstmal auf 50cm Roller umgestiegen,dann wieder nur im Keller gefunden...dar stimmt etwas nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2010)

SCHEIBE schrieb:


> Ist kein Zaskar rahmen!!!Erstmal auf 50cm Roller umgestiegen,dann wieder nur im Keller gefunden...dar stimmt etwas nicht...



Du mußt bedenken, daß er in tiefer Trauer steckt. Da verwechselt man schonmal so Dinge wie Zaskar und Billig Hardtail...


----------



## wellness_28 (16. September 2010)

ist das wirklich 1450  wert ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Daimondback-Moun...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4aa4acdf46

man beachte den Lenker !


----------



## pixelquantec (16. September 2010)

Allein der Lenker rechtfertigt den Preis.


----------



## Jetpilot (16. September 2010)

> Freue mich über einen Sofortkauf


da würde ich mich auch freuen...


----------



## Al_Borland (16. September 2010)

Das ist doch nie und nimmer Titan. Gepulvert isser, mehr nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Das ist doch nie und nimmer Titan...



Klar du "Kenner". Erstmal gurgeln  und dann urteilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (16. September 2010)

Braucht jemand einen kaum benutzen Akku?


----------



## Al_Borland (16. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Klar du "Kenner". Erstmal gurgeln  und dann urteilen!


Tatsache! Sieht dem eBay-Foto ziemlich ähnlich. Ich habe Titanrahmen von der Optik her anders in Erinnerung, daher meine Pulververmutung. Und damit meine ich nicht die Rohrform, sondern die charakteristische Metallfarbe.


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2010)

Ja, wie immer schlecht fotografiert. Hat ja heute jeder so ne Handyknipse mit ner Linse halb so groß wie ne Erbse.
Ich war auch erst skeptisch, aber Tante Google hat dann was ausgeworfen.
Denn schon allein die Ausfallenden sahen nicht nach stinknormalem Stahlrahmen aus.
Aber 1450Eu, glaub nicht, daß der für soviel weg geht. Mal in Beobachtung nehmen ...


----------



## el comandante (16. September 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Braucht jemand einen kaum benutzen Akku?


Muhahaha, Genial! Endlich mal wieder etwas wirklich kurioses, lustiges! Erstklassige Fotos


----------



## Cube75 (16. September 2010)

Hoffentlich wars nicht schon hier!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de


----------



## Drop-EX (16. September 2010)

juicy 3


----------



## Rob80DD (16. September 2010)

1000  Sofortkauf


----------



## Stefan.B (16. September 2010)

Ha,
ich hab ihn mal gefragt obs ihm gut geht
Bin auf die Antwort gespannt.


----------



## Jbnk03 (16. September 2010)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Ha,
> ich hab ihn mal gefragt obs ihm gut geht
> Bin auf die Antwort gespannt.


Wenn er "Ja" antwortet, ist es definitiv gelogen.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (17. September 2010)

Wer schraubt denn´ne Avid -Bremse an so´nen Aldibomber?
Dem kann es gar nicht gut gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (17. September 2010)

naja, ne juicy ist ja jetzt nicht unbedingt die perle vor der sau...


----------



## player599 (17. September 2010)

trotzdem kostet eine bremse mehr als das gesamte bike!


----------



## heifisch (17. September 2010)

Ist aber trotzdem *******, spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. September 2010)

naja, bei ner tüte reis ist die tüte auch teurer als der reis, danach würd ich nicht gehen


----------



## Deleted 163458 (17. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> naja, ne juicy ist ja jetzt nicht unbedingt die perle vor der sau...





heifisch schrieb:


> Ist aber trotzdem *******, spreche aus Erfahrung.


 
Kann mich nicht beklagen. Fahre die Seven 160/160. Bin recht zufrieden damit. Wohl auch´ne Frage, was man gewohnt ist und welchen Einsatzzweck eine Bremse erfüllen soll. Aber an dem Bike ist die Bremse definitiv Perlen vor die Säue!


----------



## Al_Borland (17. September 2010)

Allerdings ist der Sprung von der am eBay-Bike montierten 3 zu deiner 7 schon ein gewaltiger.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (17. September 2010)

Also sooooo schlecht ist die Three nun auch nicht.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. September 2010)

aber gut auch nicht


----------



## Kettenhund (19. September 2010)

Hi,

gehört vielleicht nicht hierher, aber in der Bucht wird ein GT Xizang Titan angeboten.
Der Anbieter schreibt zwar , daß es sich definitiv nicht um ein GT Xizang handelt; jedoch ist dieser Rahmen vom Gesamtbild her möglicherweise nicht schlecht bei diesem Preis.
Kennt jemand diese Machart und kann mir hier etwas sagen - vielleicht das Gewicht und die Qualität ?
Wenn man fragt, wird viel gelabert und oft ist nichts dahinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2010)

Hmm, würde mich auch mal interessieren, wer die Dinger geklont hat. Titan scheint es ja auf alle Fälle zu sein, so wie die Schweißnähte an den Ausfallenden aussehen. 
Evtl. mal im Klassikforum fragen, da gibts ein paar GT-Kenner, die mehr über die Marke wissen als GT selber...


----------



## Kettenhund (19. September 2010)

Hi,

habe selber schon mal rumgesucht, ist ne Menge über diese Rahmen geschrieben worden.
Das Mitglied Raze hat hier einiges geschrieben.
Die Dinger werden wohl im Ruhrgebiet "gebraten" und sollen angeblich sogar in einer sogenannten Kammer geschweißt worden sein.

In Wirklichkeit fallen wohl alle Steuersätze durch; zu großzügig gefräst oder gebohrt und die Bohrungen sind oben und unten im Steuerrohr nicht parallel zueinander.

Dann sollen durch Schweißverzug die Sattelstützen nicht hineinpassen, dies könnte man jedoch vielleicht nachbearbeiten und ferner sollen die Ausfallenden ungleich zueinander sein. Der Rahmen ist also nicht symetrisch.

Das Härteste jedoch soll das Gewicht von bis zu 2,5 kg sein ; ist ja sauschwer wie ein Panzer.
Ich glaube da werde ich nicht zuschlagen.

Möglicherweise sind ja noch viel mehr Nachteile hier vorhanden.


----------



## macmaegges (19. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/6-Fahrrader-/380268422233?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item5889c3a459


----------



## Deleted 163458 (19. September 2010)

Die Beschreibung ist allein schon der Hammer. Insbesondere die Bremse macht das Rad echt begehrenswert
Link


----------



## pixelquantec (19. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung ist allein schon der Hammer. Insbesondere die Bremse macht das Rad echt begehrenswert
> Link


 
Einfach ohne Worte. 
Die Schaltung und die 6er Kassette machen es natürlich up to date.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (19. September 2010)

Hier mal die Beschreibung!
*TECHNISCHE DATEN* 



  Marke: AZZURE   
Schaltung: 18 - Gang Shimano Schaltung   
Felgen: Lackiert, ALU-Holkammer   
Gewicht: 12,6 kg   
Bremsen: Sportbremsen mit Bremsbacken an den Felgen  
Höhe: Rahmenhöhe: 80cm (vom Boden gemessen! 
Gesamtrahmenhöhe: 50cm (von Mitte Tretlager bis obere Stange gemessen!) 
  Zubehör: Trinkflasche und Halterung
Man achte auch auf den extrem sportlichen Sattel und insbesondere dessen Klemmung, die super ergonomischen Schaltgriffe und das top moderne Schaltwerk.
Ist wohl was für Retrofans. 
Sogar der Vorbau ist noch schaftgeklemmt. Ich wusste nichtmal, dass sowas noch hergestellt wird. China, Taiwan, Singapur? Wo mag das Teil wohl herkommen? Möchte wetten der Verkäufer hat ´nen ganzen Container davon gekauft und weniger bezahlt, als wir für nen anständigen Reifen ausgeben würden.
 Guckt mal seine weiteren Artikel. Er hat noch mehr solchen hochwertigen Matrials im Lager. Eigentlich sollte man ihn wegen vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung anzeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (19. September 2010)

Ach was. Die "Sportbremsen mit Bremsbacken an den Felgen" machen das Teil zum Ãberflieger. 

Das Bike geistert schon seit ein paar Jahren rum und sorgt immer wieder fÃ¼r unterhaltsamen GesprÃ¤chsstoff drÃ¼ben bei rr-news. Scorn ist auch so ne Marke. MÃ¼sster mal nach suchen...

â¬dith meint, ich wÃ¤r zu lahm...


----------



## Deleted 163458 (19. September 2010)

score hab ich irgenwie irgendwann schonmal gelesen, aber Scorn???


----------



## NeverEnough (19. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/300468856395 

muss man das dann nehmen?


----------



## macmaegges (19. September 2010)

Das nicht, Falsche Kategorie.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (19. September 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/300468856395
> 
> muss man das dann nehmen?


Im Grunde ja. Es steht ja ausdrücklich in der Artikelbeschreibung.
Allerdings hat es schon div. Gerichtsurteile gegeben, in denen der Käufer gut wegkam. Zudem verstößt das Verkaufen von Verpackungen ,ausgenommen sind Verpackungen die Sammelwert haben (z.B. Didl-Dosen) gegen die Ebay Richtlinien.
Aber mal ehrlich. So doof kann man eigentlich auch gar nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Thalor (19. September 2010)

Na der Käufer wird sich freuen, wenn er merkt, dass er nur ne leere Schachtel bekommt.
Gab's auch schon öfter solche Auktionen.


----------



## Thalor (19. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich. So doof kann man eigentlich auch gar nicht sein, oder?



Also ich musste es auch 2 mal lesen. Denn:
- Die Artikelbezeichnung lautet "Apple MacBook Pro 13"
- Der erste Satz "Sie bieten hier auf ein Apple MacBook Pro 13" CPU 2,4 GHz Bluetooth 4 GB Ram Originalverpackung."

Man beachte die aufgeführten Ausstattungsmerkmale und insb. das Wort "ein" - wenn es um die Verpackung ginge, wäre "eine" korrekt.

"Bietet Platz für:" ist dann wieder ein brauchbarer Hinweis dafür, dass es nur der Karton ist.

Aber insg. wird der Käufer beim Rechtsstreit gute Karten haben denke ich.
Der gesunde Menschenverstand müsste sowas eigentlich als Betrug werten (Was Strafrechtlich dann aber leider wieder nicht so einfach sein wird).


----------



## pixelquantec (19. September 2010)

Es steht in der Rubrik Notebooks und nicht bei Verpackungen.
Wird wohl die erste "negative" beim Verkäufer werden.


----------



## enweh (19. September 2010)

Viel beunruhigender ist doch der Umstand, daß es eine Vielzahl Leute gibt, die - anscheinend unüberlegt und ohne genaue Kenntnisnahme der Beschreibung (dort gibt es eindeutige Hinweise) - Gebotsabgaben vollziehen.

Da lohnt doch glatt der eigene Abzock-Onlineshop für Dummies.


----------



## pixelquantec (19. September 2010)

"Die Mutter der Dummen ist immer schwanger."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2010)

enweh schrieb:


> Viel beunruhigender ist doch der Umstand, daß es eine Vielzahl Leute gibt, die - anscheinend unüberlegt und ohne genaue Kenntnisnahme der Beschreibung (dort gibt es eindeutige Hinweise) - Gebotsabgaben vollziehen...



Vor allem sind das keine ebay Neulinge, die da zuletzt geboten und gekauft haben, sondern Leute mit rund 200 bzw 400 Bewertungen (falls das keine Pusher vom Verkäufer waren).


----------



## Xah88 (19. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/super-Calvin-Kle...enbekleidung_Herrenhemden&hash=item1e5e5d1056

verkauft eiskalt die t*tten seiner freundin


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2010)

> *sehr guter gebrauchter Zustand !!!*



kann ich nur kopf schütteln. Über das Hemd ganz zu schweigen*
*


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2010)

guckt euch mal die anderen angebote an.


----------



## Xah88 (19. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-gei-Hemd-Kar...enbekleidung_Herrenhemden&hash=item1e5e71f7d9

er toppt das noch: hier ohne BH ...ein paar hoschi´s im netz

*rsch & T*tten...*rsch *rsch *rsch & T*tten....http://cgi.ebay.de/heisses-TOP-Shir...dung_T_Shirts_Polo_Hemden&hash=item1e5e61d71e...

Gibts hier Milfhunter im Forum? Schreibt die Hängetitte doch mal an *haha


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2010)

soll das ne latente bewerbung für nen modekatalog sein? oder eher ne kontaktenzeige für arme?
und woher wollt ihr alle wissen das das ein typ is? also der name 1970.angel spricht ja nicht unbedingt dafür

edit: pic 4 is ja mal richtig fies...


----------



## EvilEvo (20. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Khe-Rahmen-comou...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aa4ca59de
Die völlig übertriebene Gewichtsangabe ist nicht gerade verkaufsfördernd.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. September 2010)

irgendwie finde ich, hier soll man auch aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt werden...und für seine anderen Auktionen sind noch Bilder von Wundel ausgeliehen......

Was hat ein Bild vom Adroit hier zu suchen??? Adroit sells? so wie die "Lampen" ohne Lampenhalter bei 1970.angel???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-E...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f033ed939

...aber noch stolz auf die Verwirrung, die er gestiftet hat: siehe letzter Satz...

...und bestimmt gewinnt er noch das Adroit in Gator, dann kann er wieder schöne Bilder einstellen....


----------



## EvilEvo (22. September 2010)

http://veloxtra.de/LAPIERRE/Mountain-Fully/Zesty-214-2010::825103.html
300â¬ Zuschlag fÃ¼r ein Auslaufmodell, muss ja ein tolles Ding sein, da freut sich bestimmt bald einer Ã¼berÂ´s Trinkgeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (22. September 2010)

Selbstbewußter Startpreis

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Nerve-Not...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b5224854


----------



## andi55 (23. September 2010)

Ohne konkreten Artikel, aber alles original Orginale


----------



## Audix (24. September 2010)

Nicht kurios,
aber ich wette das er das Ding los wird!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250700324950&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------



## herr-xy (25. September 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Selbstbewußter Startpreis
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Nerve-Not...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b5224854


Wartet wohl bis es ein dummer kauft. Im Bikemarkt ist es sehr viel billiger http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/306955/cat/all


----------



## leeresblatt (25. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Gangscha...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4152f68eba


----------



## pixelquantec (25. September 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Gangscha...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4152f68eba


 
Den zweiten Satz in der Artikelbeschreibung muß er geklaut haben, denn der ist fehlerfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (25. September 2010)

Am besten find ich ja  





> kete heile


----------



## CQB (26. September 2010)

Der Text , kann man bei E-Bay eigentlich Verkäufer abonnieren?

Active-Fire-DH-Downhill-Mountainbike-Fahrrad...


----------



## Rob80DD (26. September 2010)

Er redet mit seinem "Bike"


----------



## player599 (26. September 2010)

was denn?? ich war letzens auch kurz davor mit meinem bike schlusszumachen^^


----------



## Deleted 163458 (26. September 2010)

kaum zu fassen


----------



## Lumbi (26. September 2010)

, ich brauch auch jedes Jahr ne "neue" aber die alten dürfen dann noch bei mir wohnen.


----------



## alli333i (26. September 2010)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


>




hölle was des ding fürn federweg hat... ich will auch so eins!!!


----------



## uli49 (26. September 2010)

alli333i schrieb:


> hölle was des ding fürn federweg hat... ich will auch so eins!!!



Was hat das mit ebay oder irgeneiner anderen Verkaufsplattform zu tun?
Jetzt wird's auch hier immer trolliger.


----------



## Al_Borland (26. September 2010)

@alli333i: Du hast gerade einen Post von 02.2010 zitiert.


----------



## Kate du Pree (26. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> @alli333i: Du hast gerade einen Post von 02.2010 zitiert.


Amnesie? Demenz? 





> 21.02.2009, 11:20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (26. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> @alli333i: Du hast gerade einen Post von 02.2010 zitiert.



Wenn er denn wenigstens zitiert hätte.


----------



## Al_Borland (26. September 2010)

Kate du Pree schrieb:


> Amnesie? Demenz?


Ich hoffe die vorübergehende Variante von ersterem...


----------



## alli333i (27. September 2010)

uli49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat das mit ebay oder irgeneiner anderen Verkaufsplattform zu tun?
> Jetzt wird's auch hier immer trolliger.


sorry wollts nur mal erwähnt haben^^






Al_Borland schrieb:


> @alli333i: Du hast gerade einen Post von 02.2010 zitiert.


bin halt nicht so schnell


----------



## siol-newbie (27. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/RACE-FACE-DEUS-V...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb029be7d

Ist der echt?!

Noch nie gesehen das Modell...


----------



## alli333i (27. September 2010)

denke schon:

http://www.raceface.com/components/stems/deus/deus/


----------



## siol-newbie (27. September 2010)

Nur stimmt der Winkel nicht, genausowenig wie das Gewicht, oder die Farbe vom Decal.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2010)

siol-newbie schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/RACE-FACE-DEUS-V...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb029be7d
> 
> Ist der echt?!
> 
> Noch nie gesehen das Modell...



tolle werbung für deine ebay verkäufe!


----------



## alli333i (27. September 2010)

*zitat von ebay:*


*- **Gewicht : ca. 150g**
**- Vorbaulänge 100mm, 10 Grad**  (vermessen?)
- Keine Gebrauchsspuren

*


*zitat von race face:*




*Specs & Colours*

*BUILT FOR:* XC/Trail

*SIZE:* 70, 90, *100*, 110, 120mm

*RISE:* + or - 6° (reversible)

*BAR DIAMETER:* 25.4 & 31.8mm

*WEIGHT:* *135g* (100mm with 31.8mm bar clamp)        (sind UNGEFÄHR 150)

*COLOUR:* Bad Ass Black




also meiner meinung nach nicht so falsch. ich könnte dir auch nicht genu den winkel meines vorbaus sagen. das mit der farbe hat mich aber auch gewundert. anderer jahrgang?


----------



## siol-newbie (27. September 2010)

hab das modell nach ewiger suche nicht finden können. vom dekor her 2010. leider passt die farbe nicht. optisch würde er gut ans rad passen.  aber das bauchgefühl sagt: vorsicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (27. September 2010)

sammelst du Deus-Vorbauten? du hast lt. deiner Bikemarkt Anzeige doch schon zwei davon


----------



## siol-newbie (27. September 2010)

Neues Bike - Oversize Klemmung. Die anderen haben 25.4mm. Aber ja, das wäre dann mein 3.


----------



## alli333i (27. September 2010)

löls. ich hab genau 1 vorbau pro bike. alle andern habe ich verschenkt, verkauft oder weggeschmissen^^


----------



## enweh (27. September 2010)

Wird sich durchaus um http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/317JhiXQL1L.jpg handeln. Doch das ebay-Foto gibt die Originalfarben nicht gut wieder.


----------



## siol-newbie (27. September 2010)

Ich werd den Verkäufer einfach um weitere Bilder bitten. Danke für eure Einschätzung!


----------



## Quator94 (28. September 2010)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bulls-100-downhill-moutainbike/11252150

Man beachte den Neupreis  



> abnehmbare Kotflügel vorn u.hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siol-newbie (28. September 2010)

Hier ein noch EXTREMERES Freeride Bike... wo nehmen die Leute denn diese Texte her: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Downhil...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5f09b907


----------



## Lumbi (28. September 2010)

Es hat keinen Ständer . und keine Schutzbleche ... (Downhill)!!!


----------



## uli49 (28. September 2010)

siol-newbie schrieb:


> Hier ein noch EXTREMERES Freeride Bike... wo nehmen die Leute denn diese Texte her:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Downhil...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5f09b907



Das dürften die Originalwerbetexte sein. Das das ein Klassiker ist, wisst Ihr aber schon?


----------



## ch0kaii (28. September 2010)

Scheinbar waren ihm bei seinem "Freeride & Downhill Bike der extremen Art [...] Mit seinen Riesigen Federweg" doch noch zu wenige Reserven vorhanden. Siehe Sattelstütze. 

e: sry, "anscheinend" statt "scheinbar" denken ;-)​


----------



## sebbi (28. September 2010)

mhh ich glaube ich verkaufe meine iphone verpackung auch so


----------



## d0msen (28. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/UMF-hardy-3-Dirt...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43a1e9ce4c


----------



## Jetpilot (28. September 2010)

ganz ehrlich: ich glaube dem, das er es viel auf straße gefahren hat, guck dir mal den sattel an.


----------



## biker_tobi (28. September 2010)

die sind doch alle verrückt, solche preise zu zahlen!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120624109764

bin zurzeit auf der suche nach solch einem rahmen für die liebste.
ich bekomme diesen rahmen modell 2010 bei H&S für 120 + versand.
trotzdem versuch ich bis zur nächsten saison einen günstig zu ersteigern.
so wie viele andere auch, um ein neues aufzubauen.


----------



## uli49 (28. September 2010)

d0msen schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/UMF-hardy-3-Dirt...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43a1e9ce4c



Ein Konafahrer, der ein UMF kurios findet. Echt pervers!


----------



## uli49 (28. September 2010)

biker_tobi schrieb:


> die sind doch alle verrückt, solche preise zu zahlen!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120624109764
> 
> ...



Schön für Dich. Aber Preise sind definitiv nicht kurios.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (28. September 2010)

biker_tobi schrieb:


> die sind doch alle verrückt, solche preise zu zahlen!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120624109764
> 
> ...


Dann kauf ihn doch für 120 Tacken und heul hier nicht rum!


----------



## d0msen (28. September 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Ein Konafahrer, der ein UMF kurios findet. Echt pervers!


... das kona ist gerissen, existiert schon länger nimmer. Son UMF bin ich selber ein Jahr gefahren, allerdings mit "anders" eingebauter Gabel und nem schöneren Sattel!


----------



## John Oswald (28. September 2010)

ich denke, so ab und zu kann man hier mal wieder eines der typischen "downhillbikes" posten. ich frage mich immer wieder, warum der begriff "downhill" so eine magische anziehungskraft auf bike-novizen ausübt?!
...natürlich (wie immer) mit allerlei poetischen ergüssen garniert.
so hat die gabel nicht nur "riesigen federweg" sondern ist diesmal sogar "während der fahrt auf jede begebenheit des untergrundes abstimmbar".
momentan hat das downhillbike zwar "leider straßenbereifung" aber grundsätzlich ist es natürlich "für die wildesten tracks" geeignet. und klaro, mit (downhill)schloß, beleuchtung und fahrradcomputer.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Downhil...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5f09b907


----------



## EvilEvo (28. September 2010)

biker_tobi schrieb:


> die sind doch alle verrückt, solche preise zu zahlen!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120624109764
> 
> ...



Also ich kann dich vollends verstehen, die Preise für gebrauchte Cube-Rahmen sind zur Zeit völlig übertrieben,  Cube ist nunmal aktuell eine attraktive Marke und weil alle wissen, dass das P/L-Verhältnis unschlagbar ist, bietet man solche horrente Preise für diese Rahmen ich suchte unlängst selbst einen einfachen Alu-Rahmen für´s Wintertraining, aber was da für Gebrauchtrahmen bezahlt wird, bezahlt man mitunter beim Cube-Händler nichtmal für einen neuen Rahmen inkl. Umbau.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (29. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Also ich kann dich vollends verstehen, die Preise für gebrauchte Cube-Rahmen sind zur Zeit völlig übertrieben,  Cube ist nunmal aktuell eine attraktive Marke und weil alle wissen, dass das P/L-Verhältnis unschlagbar ist, bietet man solche horrente Preise für diese Rahmen ich suchte unlängst selbst einen einfachen Alu-Rahmen für´s Wintertraining, aber was da für Gebrauchtrahmen bezahlt wird, bezahlt man mitunter beim Cube-Händler nichtmal für einen neuen Rahmen inkl. Umbau.


Naja. In diesem Fall handelt es sich um einen neuen Rahmen.
Davon abgesehen, verstehe ich nicht, was es zu meckern gibt. Wenn der Rahmen beim Händler billiger zu bekommen ist, dann kauf ihn halt dort und fertig. Sich über höhere Preise bei Ebay zu wundern, geht ja in Ordnung. Sich darüber beklagen tun wohl nur Menschen, die mit der Erwartung ein Top Produkt für eine Handvoll Euro ergattern zu können, in der Bucht suchen. Das grenzt dann schon an Geiz.


----------



## pefro (29. September 2010)

biker_tobi schrieb:


> die sind doch alle verrückt, solche preise zu zahlen!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120624109764
> 
> ...



Überlege doch mal... Nicht jeder ist noch Schüler und hat Zeit sich ewig im Internet umzuschauen. Ausserdem gibts den beim Bike Discount nur in grün - nicht in blau. Gehe davon aus, dass das gerade bei Damenrahmen ein nicht zu vernachlässigendes Kriterium ist für das gerne ein Aufpreis gezahlt wird 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## schtrietfaidor (29. September 2010)

Werfe mal wieder was kurioses ein:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BIG-BOBBY-CAR-Sportlenkrad-Signalhorn-HARDCORE-/170544530212?pt=DE_Allesf%C3%BCrsKind_Spielzeug_Kinderfahrzeuge&hash=item27b53f0324#ht_4020wt_1139

Text ganz lesen - es lohnt sich


----------



## Jetpilot (29. September 2010)

cedric aljoscha!


----------



## Beerchen (29. September 2010)

*BIG BOBBY CAR Sportlenkrad mit Signalhorn*

Artikelbeschreibung lesen 

Ich hab mir fast in die Hosen gemacht 



[EDIT]
Irgendwie ist mir der Beitrag #3010 von vor einer halben Stunde total entgangen  
Hatte anscheinend Tomaten auf den Augen, oder sowas ähnliches 
[/EDIT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (29. September 2010)

guck mal bei post #3010


----------



## uli49 (29. September 2010)

Beerchen schrieb:


> *BIG BOBBY CAR Sportlenkrad mit Signalhorn*
> 
> Artikelbeschreibung lesen
> 
> Ich hab mir fast in die Hosen gemacht




Dein Schlafmittel will ich auch haben.


----------



## schtrietfaidor (29. September 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Dein Schlafmittel will ich auch haben.



Ich war einfach schneller 
Geht derzeuit massiv über Twitter...


----------



## 4mate (29. September 2010)

Der Fronke aka Schlafmütze kann seine Ehre nur wiederherstellen wenn er seinen Beitrag löscht...

Es gibt keinen schlimmeren Fehler als nicht mal die Posts der laufenden Seite zu lesen (inklusive Links anklicken)


----------



## MonsterJoe (29. September 2010)

soooo gut ^^


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2010)

sieht aus wie ein klumpen - fährt wie ein klumpen...

erste sahne, auch die fragen und antworten weiter unten, vor allem seine liebeserklärung an göttingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tobi (29. September 2010)

pefro schrieb:


> Überlege doch mal... Nicht jeder ist noch Schüler und hat Zeit sich ewig im Internet umzuschauen. Ausserdem gibts den beim Bike Discount nur in grün - nicht in blau. Gehe davon aus, dass das gerade bei Damenrahmen ein nicht zu vernachlässigendes Kriterium ist für das gerne ein Aufpreis gezahlt wird
> 
> Gruß
> Peter





Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Naja. In diesem Fall handelt es sich um einen neuen Rahmen.
> Davon abgesehen, verstehe ich nicht, was es zu meckern gibt. Wenn der Rahmen beim Händler billiger zu bekommen ist, dann kauf ihn halt dort und fertig. Sich über höhere Preise bei Ebay zu wundern, geht ja in Ordnung. Sich darüber beklagen tun wohl nur Menschen, die mit der Erwartung ein Top Produkt für eine Handvoll Euro ergattern zu können, in der Bucht suchen. Das grenzt dann schon an Geiz.



@ *pefro*
mit deiner aussage hast du 100 punkte.

@ *Bagdad-Biker
*der rahmen war neu, das ist richtig aber ich möchte bei ebay 15-20% weniger zahlen als den neupreis beim händler.
der rahmen war von 2008 für die saison 2009 und dafür 184 euros mit versand? und ob er auch montage fertig ist, ist die zweite frage. das kostet im allgemeinen auch noch mal geld.
ich werd mich damit abfinden, das ich beim händler kaufen muß.

ach so, hatte ich fast vergessen. noch so ein wucherpreis!
http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-ACCESS-PRO-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5e8791d9

der läuft noch vier tage!


----------



## uli49 (29. September 2010)

biker_tobi schrieb:


> @
> ach so, hatte ich fast vergessen. noch so ein wucherpreis!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-ACCESS-PRO-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e5e8791d9
> 
> der läuft noch vier tage!



Ja und? Heul doch!

Merke: Wucher gibt es nur bei Festpreisen und Quasimonopolen. Alles Andere nennt sich Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## biker_tobi (29. September 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Ja und? Heul doch!
> 
> Merke: Wucher gibt es nur bei Festpreisen und Quasimonopolen. Alles Andere nennt sich Marktwirtschaft.



tja, da hast du wohl recht.
aber wer heult denn?


----------



## Al_Borland (29. September 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> ... Merke: Wucher gibt es nur bei Festpreisen und Quasimonopolen...


... und bei künstlicher Auktionspusherei.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (29. September 2010)

*Wohl eine der geilsten Auktionen seit langer Zeit. Damit es der Nachwelt in diesem Thread erhalten bleibt:*​*
*
*
*
*Es ist doch immer der gleiche Mist.*​ *Ihr habt von den Eltern nen BOBBY CAR geschenkt bekommen. In rot. *​ *Papa wollte ja, das ihr die schwarze Racing Sonder Edition bekommt, weil er früher nen tiefergelegten Scirocco hatte. Er erzählt immer, das er Mutti nur in die Kiste bekommen hat, weil die so geil auf den Scirocco war. Die Wirklichkeit sieht aber so aus, das Mutti den ersten Abend hackedicht vom Friseurlehrgang in der Abendschule kam und irgendwie nach Hause musste und da Papa gerade mit seiner Prollkarre vor der Abendschule stand und ein vermeindlich leichtes Opfer zu sein schien, weswegen sie 22 Worte später in einem hüpfenden VW Coupé saß, während ein 140dB lauter Dr.Alban ihr mit seinem "IT´S MY LIFE" im Raggadag Mix das Gehirn massierte. Naja, besser so als laufen, dachte sie sich.*​ *Irgendwann während der fahrt wirkte die Verbindung aus 8 Tiquila Peng (wer es nicht kennt: Ne Boing ohne Flügel stürzt langsamer ab als ihr nach 3 von den Dingern! Rezept auf Anfrage), Frischluft und Dr."Hüppel Scirocco" Alban. Mutti kann sich nur noch dran erinnern, das die nachträglich eingebauten Fensterheber zu langsam funktionierten und das sie etwas sagte wie "manngud, dasduu so Türdaschen haschd, sonsdwär da ganse Nuddelsallad aunf debbich gelaufnBUOAAAARG...schuldegung...". Jedenfalls hat dannd er papa die Mutti wie einen Sack Kartoffeln auf die Schulter gehieft und ab in Omas Wohnung, wo der Papa damals noch seine Bude hatte. Das ist ja auch normal mit 31 Jahren...*​ *Jedenfalls ist die Mutti aufgewacht, war nackt, die Oma stand mit leuchtenden Augen und einem Kaffee in der Tür, Papa war fluchend am Scirocco reinigen und die Mutti überlegt, ob das verspätete einnehmen der Pille in Verbindung mit der Kotzerei konsequenzen haben würde, während Oma ihr das "Du" plus Kaffee anbot. Im Gespräch stellte sich heraus, das Mutti seit 9 Jahren das erste Mädchen seist, das er nach Hause gebracht hat... und Oma saß auf dem Bettkasten... und Mutti war noch immer nackt und zuppelte die FC Bayern Zudecke so gut es ging so hin, das man nichts sehen konnte... klappte nicht ganz...egal...*​ *10 Monate später wurdest DU dann gebohren. Eine Frucht der Liebe quasi...der Liebe zu Tiquila Peng.*​ *Mutti war zum Hartz 4 Mischhaut-Kalorienmutterschiff mutiert, Papa musste den Scirocco verkaufen (Mutti hätte eh nicht mehr in die Sportsiztze reingepasst und SCHROTH produziert keine Hosenträgergurte als Meterware), weil der Kinderwagen und die Basskiste immer so schnarzende Geräusche ergaben, sie wohnen jetzt in einer 52m² Wohnblock Wohnung in einem Bezirk von Göttingen, in dem es ratsam ist, fremde Sprachen zu kennen, wenn man wissen will, wer denn diesmal das Autoradio hat. Auf dem Hausflur sieht es aus wie Dresden 1945, auf dem Weg zum Fahrstuhl macht man eine Geruchsweltreise sämtlicher Kloaken von Berlin bis Istambul, aber es ist günstig...sagt Papa. Der Traum vom Eigenheim mit kleiner Scheune zum "Scirocco schrauben" ist ausgeträumt, seit Papa vor einem Jahr gekündigt wurde und an der gleichen Maschine steht wie zuvor, jedoch heisst sein Arbeitgeber nicht mehr "Müller Maschinenbau GmbH" sondern "Rabowski Time Sharing inc."... und er verdient 6,82 Euro weniger die Stunde. Naja, dafür darf er auch jeden Tag ne Stunde länger arbeiten, um den Verlust auszugleichen...klappt aber nicht ganz. *​ *Zurück zum Thema.*​ *Ihr habt also dieses rote Bobby Car. Standart Ausführung. Ihr bollert wie gestört die Gehwegplatten entlang. Über die enorme Gefahr seid ihr euch bewusst... unzählige Abschürfungen und Narben an Knie und Kinn singen ein Lied davon, was es heisst, mit einem Bobby Car vom rechten Weg ab zu kommen...und so eine Gehwegplatte ist nicht viel breiter als die Spur eures Höllengefährts! *​ *Jedenfalls steht am Ende des Weges Cedrik Aljoscha Müller. Und Cedrik Aljoscha (nein, man darf ihn nicht Cedrik nennen, er heisst CEDRIK ALJOSCHA! Seine Mutter läuft rot an, wenn man da einen Fehler macht!) hatte Geburtstag. Er ist schon 2. Und DU warst NICHT eingeladen. Somit ist Cedrik Aljoscha zum Staatsfeind Nr.1 auf DEINEM Spielplatz geworden. Und er hat ein BOBBY CAR bekommen. Ein schwarzes mit roten Felgen. Die Racing Edition, die Papa für DICH bestimmt hat, aber Mutti hat gesagt, so nen Proll Spielzeug kriegt der Bengel nicht, sonst wird er später auch so ein Sonderschüler wie der Papa.*​ *Und Du ärgerst Dich. Cedrik Aljoscha ist zu Bescheuert, 2 Meter geradeaus zu fahren, ohne was zu rammen oder mit dem Kopf am Klettergerüst hängen zu bleiben. DU bist der  EVIL KNIEVEL von Göttingen Grone. Du könntest aus dem Geschoss rausholen was geht. Die Grenzen erfahren. Ein Leben am Limit, die Geschwindigkeit, der Wind, der Grip der Gummireifen. Einmal Vollgas in die Hölle und zurück...oder bis zum Mülleimer, wenn Mutti mal kurz nicht hinguckt, weil sie scheinbar das Lidl Prospekt auswendig lernt... DAS IST DEINE BESTIMMUNG!*​ *Doch was hast Du? Das rote Bobby Car vom Flohmarkt. Ohne Aufkleber. Sieht aus wie ein Klumpen, fährt wie ein Klumpen. Dein Einstieg in die Automobile Freiheit ist so prickelnd wie Dünnpfiff beim einschlafen... und Mutti gucke ja immer erst morgens wieder nach Dir. NEIN! Du schläfst nicht durch, DAS BABYPHON IST KAPUTT! Zusammefassend: DEIN LEBEN ist der Beginn eines Abstiegs.*​ *Doch es gibt Rettung...*​ *So ein Bobby Car von der Stange ist kein Zustand, den man einfach hinnehmen muss. Was bei Papas Scirocco geklappt hat, kann auch hier Früchte tragen. OK, wenn Du Dir Mutti so anguckst, dann bist Du Dir unschlüssig, ob das ein Lebensziel sein kann, aber jetzt und hier, in diesem Moment, mit Cedrik Aljoscha im Blickfeld, wünsch Du Dir nichts sehnlicher als EXCLUSIVITÄT! Raus aus der Masse!*​ *Dein erster Schritt ins Leben eines Mannes ist:*​ *DAS BOBBY CAR SPORTLENKRAD!*​ 


 *Das geniale Design, durchdacht, griffig. Der Tachometer, der jenseits der 100Km/h wie angenagelt nur eins vermittelt - GEFAHR! Der Drehzahlmesser, der nach gnade zu winseln schreit, weil er in Galaxien vorgedrungen ist, die noch nie zuvor ein Drehzahlmesser gesehen hat. Der hellblau eingefasste Hupenknopf... mit etwas Phantasie, und davon habt ihr genug (obwohl Mutti immer dachte, das Kotzen nach in den ersten Schwangerschaftswochen käme vom Alkohol), hört man eine "La Cuccaracha" Melodie... es könnte auch "River Kwai" sein... egal.*​ *Jedenfalls könntet ihr hier den Grundstein legen, um euer Leben auf Dauer zu einem Abenteuer zu machen. *​ *SCHLAGT ZU *​ *(nein, nicht bei Cedrik Aljoscha...obwohl...)*​ *HIER IST EURE CHANCE*​ *Ihr wisst, das dies euer erstes und einziges Auto sein wird. Nichts, aber auch garnichts kann den Bann zwischen euch trennen. Auch wenn ihr euch eines Tages beim fahren die Schneidezähne an den Knien rausschlagt und Mutti versucht, Stahlkappenstiefel in 32 zu bekommen. Ihr und Bobby Car seid ein Team...DAS Team. Und darum wisst ihr: *​ *JEDE INVESTITION ZAHLT SICH AUS*​ *FÜR EIN LEBEN AM LIMIT*​ *...und gegen Cedrik Aljoscha!*






​Frage:  Alter Falter. Das hat meinen Tag gerettet!  Super Beschreibung  
  Antwort:  			 Die Anrede hättest Du auch netter umschreiben können... zum Beispiel "Du reifer Origamikünstler" oder "Du weiser Zellstoff Flugzeugkonstrukteur"... aber NEE! Trotzdem Danke    Frage:  Cedrik Aljoscha...wie geil ist das denn...ichschmeißmichweg....Danke! 
  Antwort:  			 Hey, DeineSpaceTasteistkapott!   Frage:  meine Kinder sind zwar aus dem Boobycar-Alter raus, aber ich muss ihnen einmal sagen, dass ist dass geilste was ich je in ebay gelesen haben. Einfach nur super. LG 
  Antwort:  			 Ihre Kinder sind schon über 30? Na dann ist das natürlich nichts mehr für die... obwohl. Sondermodelle sind auch für 40 Jährige freigegeben...Bobby Car Senior oder Bobby Car Oldschool wär da genau das richtige für Sie.   Frage:  Super Angebot. Echt cool. Du Warst auf German Racewars? 2010? Also ein Bobbycar wäre mir sicher aufgefallen unter den ganzen Chaoten;-) Das Lenkrad würde super in meine Eclipse passen. Ob die Tüv Prüfer mir das eintragen??? 
  Antwort:  			 Racewars sind doch seit 45 vorbei, oder? Mit dem Bobbycar nach Polen... rechts is Gas...links auch!   Frage:  Meinen Respekt hast Du!!! Weltklasse Deine Artikelbeschreibung... Schon lang nicht mehr so gelacht!!! 2   Antwort:  			 Ich habe Deinen Respekt? Wo denn? Ääääh...warte... nee, hier liegt keiner. Da musst Du mich verwechseln. ich habe meinen Respekt hier, aber der ist auch ziemlich einsam. Wenn Deiner wieder auftaucht, danns ag mir bitte bescheid, damit ich nicht weiter suchen muss... Tzzz...Leute gibts...verlegen ihren Respekt und wollen mir dann erzählen, das ich den habe...   Frage:  Ich habe selten so gelacht... Der Arbeitstag ist gerettet Da ist es sogar erträglich, dass wir 6,82  weniger die Stunde verdienen, als erlaubt! Ich würden dich schon allein wegen deines fantastischen Humors sofort vom Fleck weg heiraten, schade, dass ich bereits verheiratet bin! Aber imemrhin hatten meine Kinder nicht nur so nen popeliges Bobby car, sondern fuhren BMW und Ferrari, allerdings fehlte uns so ein geniales Lenkrad wie deins aus der Auktion. Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf! Gehe davon aus, du kannst dich damit sanieren, denn die Leute werden schon deshalb mitsteigern, um nach Auktionsende an dich persönlich herantreten zu dürfen. 29.09.10   Antwort:  			 Zum Thema heiraten: Wie kannst Du das tun, ohne die gesamte Produktpalette probegefahren zu sein? Bewerbung mit AUSSAGEKRÄFTIGEN Bildern bitte an die angegebene Mailadresse. Ich gehe mal eher davon aus, das mich die Auktion nicht saniert sondern das Ebay die mal wieder kurz vor Ende ins Nirvana schicken wird. Irgedwas ist doch immer...   Frage:  man, man, man atze .... was hat dir denn bitte unser beschauliches göttingen angetan? 
  Antwort:  			 Hmmm...mal überlegen. STUDENTEN! In erster Linie Studenten...und das Savoy...so ein Kackladen! Und das bescheuerte Strassenverkehrsamt, wo man mit dem Auto vorfahren muss, sich dafür aber nen 5 tages Kennzeichen holen soll, wenn die Karre in nem anderen Landkreis steht...und diese kack Parkhäuser. Am Carré setze ich immer übelst auf und oben am Jungen Theater fährt man sich beim reinfachren die Felgen kaputt! Und das Cinemaxx...das ist so schweineteuer und ich kriege da Rückenschmerzen. Und die Punker, die einen so dermassen vollschmatzen, das man beim kauen erkennt, wer ihr Zahnarzt ist. Und die Mega-schlaue Antifa-Bewegung, die einen blöd vollabern, wenn man ein GERMAN RACEWARS/Eisenach T-Shirt trägt, weil die das als "Deutsche Rassenkriege" übersetzen und es dann nicht verstehen, wieso man mit einem Auto möglichst schnell ´ne 1/4 Meile hinter sich bringen will... Studenten hatte ich schon, oder? Aber Studentinnen sind noch viel schlimmer. Die sind so verklemmt, das man die den ganzen Abend vollabert und dann gehen die doch alleine nach hause, weil sie noch lernen müssen...HALLO? GEHTS NOCH? ICH WILL 2 Stunden Deiner Nacht und keinen Sex im Hörsaal! Und Freitags in Richtung Harz dauert auch ne Ewigkeit...und der beschissene Stau auf der A7, weil die Flachköpper den ganzen Verkehr durch die City schicken... Genug antworten? Mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein! Erstmal nen Bier zum runterkommen... Schönen Gruss...   Frage:  Hey Kevin, hier is Cedrik Aljoscha! Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, innerlich wären wir auf einer Wellenlänge...es brennt mir das Herz nun zu erfahren, dass wir so grundverschieden waren. Hätt ich gewusst, dass du so negativ über mich gedacht hast damals, hätt ich mich und die ständigen "CEDRIK ALJOSCHA, GEH NISCH BEI DIE ASSIS!"-Sprüche von Muttern überwunden und wäre auf dich zu gekommen und die Sache mit dir geklärt. Das Bobbycar hab ich übrigens nur gehabt, weil mein Vater eine laute Unterredung mit deinem im Hausflur hatte. Ich weiß nicht, was damals gesprochen wurde, da ich Worte wie "Alda", "Muuschi", "Mungo", "kapott" oder "Juuunge" noch nicht kannte, die erlernte ich erst durch die pädagogisch sehr wertvolle Serie "New Kids" (sehr zu empfehlen!). Jedenfalls tauschten sie darauf hin die Autos und mein Vater kam lächelnd in die Wohnung zurück und überreichte es mir. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit gedacht, dies wäre in beider Einverständnis geschehen bzw. beabsichtigt gewesen.  
  Antwort:  			 Isch hab nen DETSCHAWÜÜ!   Frage:  Hey Kevin, hier is Cedrik Aljoscha! Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, innerlich wären wir auf einer Wellenlänge...es brennt mir das Herz nun zu erfahren, dass wir so grundverschieden waren. Hätt ich gewusst, dass du so negativ über mich gedacht hast damals, hätt ich mich und die ständigen "CEDRIK ALJOSCHA, GEH NISCH BEI DIE ASSIS!"-Sprüche von Muttern überwunden und wäre auf dich zu gekommen und die Sache mit dir geklärt. Das Bobbycar hab ich übrigens nur gehabt, weil mein Vater eine laute Unterredung mit deinem im Hausflur hatte. Ich weiß nicht, was damals gesprochen wurde, da ich Worte wie "Alda", "Muuschi", "Mungo", "kapott" oder "Juuunge" noch nicht kannte, die erlernte ich erst durch die pädagogisch sehr wertvolle Serie "New Kids" (sehr zu empfehlen!). Jedenfalls tauschten sie darauf hin die Autos und mein Vater kam lächelnd in die Wohnung zurück und überreichte es mir. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit gedacht, dies wäre in beider Einverständnis geschehen bzw. beabsichtigt gewesen.  
  Antwort:  			 EY ALDA, ISCH JEBE DISCH EENE! Da haste echt mein Bobby Car jehabt? Datt is ne Schande, alda. Da haste meine janze Jugend mit versaut! Scheeeemen solldeste disch. Wär datt damals anners jeloofen, häddisch heute nen Hauptschulabschluss und müsste nicht bei McDonalds stellvertretender Pommeswender sein. ISCH HASSE DIR, CEDRIK! (das Aljoscha hab ich mit Absicht weggelassen!!!)    Frage:  Ey, Kompliment für die Beschreibung! Schade, dass unser Bobby-Car schon out ist... ich hab' mich bucklig gelacht! Super! Viele Grüsse 
  Antwort:  			 Wie kann denn ein Bobby Car out sein? Das wär ja, als wenn man sagt: Sonnenlicht ist out...oder Füsse. Es gibt Dinge, die KÖNNEN nicht out werden!   Frage:  Ab 250 Km/h zieht mein Bobbycar etwas nach rechts, kann das an dem serienlenkrad liegen ? wird das mit diesem lenkrad besser ??? 
  Antwort:  			 Nee, das liegt an dem Adolf Lenkgetriebe. Bau ein Luther-King Getriebe ein, dann zieht er nach links.   Frage:  hallo, Also diese Beschreibung ist der absolute Hammer.  Lach mich weg... mein Kompliment, das macht dir so  schnell keiner nach. Danke für die wirklich tolle Unterhaltung. Schon  lange nicht mehr so gelacht!!!!!!! Daumen hoch!!!!! mfg Sumerauer 
  Antwort:  			 Daumen hoch ist doof...hast Du so mal versucht, was auf dem PC zu schreiben? Sehr umständlich...  Und weisste was nen RICHTIGER Hammer is?  Nen Stück Holz mit nem Metallklumpen oben dran!  Und wenn man sich weglacht, muss man sich dann zurück heulen?  Fragen über Fragen und nen Krampf in der Hand, vom 8Finger Schreib System mit dem Daumen nach oben...   Frage:  Wie Bitte Mix man Tiquila Peng? 
  Antwort:  			 Ist Mix Man ein Barkeeper? Thema Tequila Peng: Halbes Glas Tequila, rest Asti Spumante, dann Ex oder Kelly Fan...nach 5 Stück rufst Du mich an. Und nimm keine Mädchengläser!   Frage:  Guten Tag lieber Teilegott, ist die ABE für das Lenkrad vorhanden? Ich habe einen schönen Bezug aus Rindsleder mit Krokodilapplikationen für das angebotene Sportlenkrad. Im Kontrast würde es ein ultimatives, hochdesigntes Lenkrad werden. Maybach, Ferrari usw. könnten dann einpacken. Es wäre daher Schade, wenn der TÜV den Einbau nicht absegnet. Bei diesem Gedanken stellen sich meine nicht vorhanden Nackenhaare gen Ihnen (Gott - Himmel, also nach oben). Mich würde noch interessieren, ob die Surroundanlage - sprich Hupe, mit Akkus betrieben wird oder ob ein 24 Volt Anschluss gegeben sein muss? Ich bedanke mich im vorraus für Ihre Mühe, mir meine technischen Fragen zu beantworten. 
  Antwort:  			 Das ist die OUTLAW EDITION vom Bobby Car Lenkrad. Das ist verbotener, als besoffen mit 70 in einer Spielstrasse 30Kilo Kokain in einem geklauten Auto zu schmuggeln...NACKT! Thema Leder: Das ist für Schwuppen. Genau wie Ferrari und Co... und 24 Volt haben nur Leute, die Sex an der Autobahn haben. Also da stellst Du Dich in ein GANZ komisches Licht... Viel Spass dabei    Frage:  ....sie sollten Bücher schreiben - über Kinder mit Doppelnamen über Bobbycars über tiefergelegte Sciroccofrauen und wie "glückliche Beziehungen" zustande kommen !! Einfach top ihre Artikelbeschreibung. Schade das ich keinen Knirps habe, dem hätte ich das ersteigert mit ausgedrucktem Text dazu und ihm gesagt , das er erst damit spielen darf wenn er den Text verstanden hat!!! Respekt, hab mich köstlich amüsiert! mfG Günni 
  Antwort:  			 ...hmm, was soll ich sagen. Du zeugst nen Bengel, der weiss mit 9 Jahren, was Tequila ist und kriegt als Dank, für sein Alkoholproblem ein Bobby Car Lenkrad... möchte sehr gerne bei der Übergabe in der Grundschule des Entziehungsheims dabei sein...   Frage:  Hey Pimpmaster Teilegott, hast du nen Tipp, wie  man das Bobbycar lauter bekommt? 4 Auspuffendrohre  sind schon dran, aber kommt einfach kein Lärm  raus! Eventuell könntest du mir auch mit dem  Rezept für "Tequila Peng" helfen? Mutti ist zwar  immerwieder xxl-besoffen aber schwanger wurde sie  noch nicht davon. So ein kleines Brüderchen als  Schrauberkollege wär nett... 
  Antwort:  			 Zu Frage 1: ESS BOHNEN! V8 Sound VOM FEINSTEN! Zu Frage 2: ESS MEHR BOHNEN. Dann nutz Google. Und mein Tiquila schreibt man mit i! Und zwar mit 2! Angesichts der schwierigen Lage in der Rechtschreibung habe ich mich für MEINE Rechtschreibung entschieden. Das heisst: Egal, was ich wie schreibe: in MEINER Welt ist das so richtig. Und da ich der Teilegott bin, ist meine WElt die Welt, in der ALLE leben. Also hab ich uneingeschrenkt immer und überall Recht! Und eh Dein neuer Bruder schrauberbereit ist, hat die Regierung alles, was Spass macht, verboten und jeder bekommt ne Kamera in die Bude gestellt...   Frage:  das ding hat eier!!!    viel erfolg!!! 
  Antwort:  			 ich auch...nur der Erfolg bleibt aus. Vielleicht kennt wer ne gut verdienende Blondine, die auf mich steht...  Na, mal sehen...so long... EIER! YO! AB DAFÜR!   Frage:  Hallo!  Leider habe ich keinen Filius, der so ein affenscharfes Bobbycar fährt und dem nur noch das passende Sportlenkrad fehlt. Aber ich musste einfach schreiben und sagen, dass diese Artikelbeschreibung das Beste ist, was ich je bei Ebay gelesen habe - Daumen hoch. Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf. Gruß, Uwe 
  Antwort:  			 Muchas Gracias, Uwe. Und ich drück Dir die Daumen, das Du es mal zum Filius schaffst, aber noch mehr drück ich die Daumen, das Deine Prinzessin (falls Du auf Mädchen stehst) danach nicht fett wird...muss man aufpassen...geht schnell...rupp schlupp sitzt Jabba DeHutt mittags vorm Fernseher, guckt Hartz5TV und frisst Billigchips... ein Teufelskreis!   Frage:  Angebot ist super. Eine Frage noch zum Artikel - Kann ich das schlappe unerotische Bobbycar nicht auch gleich bekommen (wegen Versandkosten und so...), sollte aber mindestens ein geiles Air-Ride-Fahrwerk haben und ne Pommestheke oben druff!! Kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen??? Biste nicht der geilste Street-Styler vor dem Herrn??? Ich glaube an Dich!!!)) 
  Antwort:  			 JUNGE... Du sollst DEIN Bobby Car in den GRiff bekommen. Bei mir ist alles Tutti... bin aus dem Gröbsten raus und Mutti muss nur selten zum abwischen kommen. So Long...Grüsse...der Teilegott


----------



## Deleted 163458 (29. September 2010)

Passend dazu:
Link 1
Link 2


----------



## 4mate (29. September 2010)

@Bagdad-Hohl....e-Voll.....n: Kuckst Du #3010

Lösche den unnötigen Mist


----------



## felixos (30. September 2010)

Falls jemand 43,50 übrig hat:

Ein gutes Fahrrad für Männer. Mit Zahnrad !

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/herren-fahrraeder/cat_51_5109_5910_adresult_54802724.html


----------



## Deleted 163458 (30. September 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> @Bagdad-Hohl....e-Voll.....n: Kuckst Du #3010
> 
> Lösche den unnötigen Mist


Ist Dir mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass der Link demnächst nicht mehr aufrufbar sein wird? Daher hab ich den Text kopiert. Das Ding ist so geil, dass sollte man für die Nachwelt aufheben.Diese Auktion ist nun wirklich kurios. Vermutlich in dieser Art bisher einmalig und allemal besser als der Xte Beitrag zu irgendeinem als Megadownhiller angepriesene Baumarktrad.

Im Übrigen: Wer glaubst Du, wer Du bist, dass Du es Dir anmaßt, anderen Usern irgendetwas vorschreiben zu wollen.
Mist? Den hab ich bisher nur von Dir gelesen. Außer Beleidigungen und unvollständigen Sätzen mit recht oberflächlichem Inhalt hast Du hier noch nicht viel beigetragen.
Kommst Du auch aus Göttingen?


----------



## Al_Borland (30. September 2010)

Aber bisschen kleinere Schrift wäre nett gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (30. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Ist Dir mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass der Link demnächst nicht mehr aufrufbar sein wird? Daher hab ich den Text kopiert. Das Ding ist so geil, dass sollte man für die Nachwelt aufheben.



Na ja, da gab es doch mal so einen seltsamen Engländer namens Shakespeare. Der hat auch einiges einmalig Gutes veröffentlicht. Irgend jemand freiwilliges, der gerne "Romeo und Julia" hier veröffentlichen will?


----------



## Deleted 163458 (30. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Aber bisschen kleinere Schrift wäre nett gewesen.


Stimmt. Stört sich aber zwei Seiten später keine Sau mehr dran.


----------



## Al_Borland (30. September 2010)

Nur die, die den Thread mal von Anfang an durchforsten wollen. Und die werden wahrscheinlich nach 2 Seiten aufgeben, weil keine Auktion mehr gültig ist.


----------



## saturno (30. September 2010)

schtrietfaidor schrieb:


> Werfe mal wieder was kurioses ein:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BIG-BOBBY-CAR-Sportlenkrad-Signalhorn-HARDCORE-/170544530212?pt=DE_Allesf%C3%BCrsKind_Spielzeug_Kinderfahrzeuge&hash=item27b53f0324#ht_4020wt_1139
> 
> Text ganz lesen - es lohnt sich




noch besser sind die antworten auf die fragen

und am besten, das teil bekommt man hier beim händler für nicht mal 12,.... euro incl. versand


http://cgi.ebay.de/BIG-BOBBY-CAR-SP...Spielzeug_Kinderfahrzeuge&hash=item2ea57cb529


----------



## saturno (30. September 2010)

schtrietfaidor schrieb:


> Werfe mal wieder was kurioses ein:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BIG-BOBBY-CAR-Sportlenkrad-Signalhorn-HARDCORE-/170544530212?pt=DE_Allesf%C3%BCrsKind_Spielzeug_Kinderfahrzeuge&hash=item27b53f0324#ht_4020wt_1139
> 
> Text ganz lesen - es lohnt sich




noch besser sind die antworten auf die fragen

und am besten, das teil bekommt man hier beim händler für nicht mal 13,90euro incl. versand


http://cgi.ebay.de/BIG-BOBBY-CAR-SP...Spielzeug_Kinderfahrzeuge&hash=item2ea57cb529


----------



## yupp (30. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Nur die, die den Thread mal von Anfang an durchforsten wollen. Und die werden wahrscheinlich nach 2 Seiten aufgeben, weil keine Auktion mehr gültig ist.




Nö, ich hab nicht aufgegeben. 

Es gibt Leute die neu hinzu kommen und auch lachen wollen. 

Hab mich nur geärgert, weil kaum einer so schlau war wie er.
Danke Bagdad-Biker


----------



## alli333i (30. September 2010)

yupp schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab nicht aufgegeben.
> 
> Es gibt Leute die neu hinzu kommen und auch lachen wollen.
> 
> ...





dito!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. September 2010)

doppelpost...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. September 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> @Bagdad-Hohl....e-Voll.....n: Kuckst Du #3010
> 
> Lösche den unnötigen Mist



Ich glaube er wollte darauf hinaus, dass eine ebay Auktion nach gewisser Zeit in der Unendlichkeit des WWW verschwindet und der Text dann der Nachwelt eben nicht mehr erhalten bliebe...... Edit: ähm und ich sollte wohl erstmal die ganze Seite lesen, bevor ich was antworte

Aber ^^
LINK1   und
LINK2

lesen sich für so ne Plastikrutschekarre ähnlich wie die Beschreibungen der "DOWNHILLBIKES" die alle ein Baumarkt aus fernöstlichen Massenbikebrätereien importiert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (3. Oktober 2010)

Text lesen!



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Category=84931&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## Harvester (3. Oktober 2010)

einfach mal die ganze Seite hier lesen, dann wirst du merken das du zu spät dran bist......


----------



## Rhombus (3. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt, wo Du's sagst, fällt es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren 

War schon spät....


----------



## memphis35 (3. Oktober 2010)

Endlich mal was gscheites um wenig Geld

http://cgi.ebay.at/Mountain-Bike-MT...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item33613f7a52

Mfg  35


----------



## MatzeMD (3. Oktober 2010)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Endlich mal was gscheites um wenig Geld
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Mountain-Bike-MT...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item33613f7a52
> 
> Mfg  35



Is ja voll günstig, sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Oktober 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item255dd94948

2000 â¬ Neupreis ?? Wann ?? Vor 15 Jahren? Gute alten D-Mark-Zeiten .... 
 Irre, was man fÃ¼r alten Stahl noch berappen muss, ..... in der heutigen Zeit .... *rofl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Irre, was man für alten Stahl noch berappen muss...



Is Alu


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Oktober 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item255dd94948
> 
> 2000  Neupreis ?? Wann ?? Vor 15 Jahren? Gute alten D-Mark-Zeiten ....
> Irre, was man für alten Stahl noch berappen muss, ..... in der heutigen Zeit .... *rofl*



Ja aber frisch gewaschen ist es!


----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Oktober 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ja aber frisch gewaschen ist es!



 Sollte auch so bei den "alten "Stahl"-SchÃ¤tzchen" sein. Meins steht auch frisch gewaschen zuhause. 
Ich habs allerdings damals fÃ¼r 45 Euro erworben.  

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Indian/1993.pdf

_Is Alu  @ Enrgy ...Danke, aber dennoch ist es mit 2000 â¬ weit auÃerhalb des ehem. VK und Bj. _


----------



## jota (4. Oktober 2010)

einfach nur klasse die beschreibung

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0212&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4479wt_1139


----------



## heifisch (4. Oktober 2010)

Solangsam wird's lachhaft.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2010)

Kurios ist daran inzwischen nur noch der bisher schon erreichte Preis. Scheinbar zahlen die Leute um später sagen zu können "habt ihr auch die tolle Auktion gesehen, ICH hab das Ding ergattert!" 
Hoffe für den Verkäufer, daß es keine Spaßbieter sind und er seine Kohle bekommt....


----------



## Stevens S9 (4. Oktober 2010)

Das hier find ich auch sehr gut 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sport-Mord-Mount...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c57d65ce7


----------



## basti138 (4. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, wenn man bedenkt, was ne Bratwurst und n Bier kosten


----------



## Stevens S9 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs gleich beobachtet


----------



## heifisch (4. Oktober 2010)

Haha, der ist wenigstens ehrlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob80DD (4. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Haha, der ist wenigstens ehrlich.



dito

er wirds bestimmt trotzdem los


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich lesen die Bieter auch, was für Folgen drohen, wenn man mehr als 100 EUR bietet...


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Oktober 2010)

Geil, danke!


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Oktober 2010)

Alles ehrlich und somit keine arglistige Täuschung. In die Mülltonne legen oder am Bahnhof abstellen war ihm wohl zu langweilig.


----------



## smithi80 (5. Oktober 2010)

Auch eine Art zu versuchen an Geld zu kommen...
http://cgi.ebay.de/YT-Industries-Fast-Forward-Hardtail-Carbon-nur-8-2-Kg-/160488827540?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item255de12a94


----------



## Audix (5. Oktober 2010)

Ähm....
da hat er 91 Stück von???
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schaltwerk-/110594255616?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19bfee6b00


----------



## Jbnk03 (5. Oktober 2010)

Audix schrieb:


> Ähm....
> da hat er 91 Stück von???
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schaltwerk-/110594255616?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19bfee6b00


Vor allem, 250 Euro??? Keine Beschreibung, kein Foto...


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Oktober 2010)

Kurios, in der Tat.
Sieht mir aber eher nach Platzhaltern für noch zu erstellende Auktionen aus.


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Oktober 2010)

"karbonium", bei YT. Auch gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (5. Oktober 2010)

Also Unobtanium hätt ich ihm nicht mehr abgenommen.


----------



## jojolintzi (6. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder was heimisches

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/312016/cat/66


----------



## morph027 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hihi...nice.


----------



## Radwegverneiner (6. Oktober 2010)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/312016/cat/66


 
Ich finde die Teile gehören unbedingt in den "Ständer hart" thread.


----------



## pinsel (6. Oktober 2010)

wirklich super
ich bin mir sicher , dass das "YT" zu nem hohen Preis weggeht
Dummheit scheint wirklich keine Grenzen zu kennen


----------



## Jbnk03 (6. Oktober 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Also Unobtanium hätt ich ihm nicht mehr abgenommen.


Klar, und dann noch mit Lasern vorne dran und schon kann man durch den Planeten rasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (7. Oktober 2010)

ups


----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> sport ist mord anzeige:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sport-Mord-Mount...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c57d65ce7
> ...




siehe post # 3050 ne halbe seite über dir...


----------



## deichschubser (7. Oktober 2010)

bin ja großes Freund des de-brandings... aber hier:

PROFI Rad Ausstattung SPEZIALIZED !!

war ein Meister am Werke... rein vom Bild her, hätte ich den wa(h)ren Wert des edlen Stückes nie erkannt...


----------



## Cube75 (8. Oktober 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/312303/cat/43


----------



## webalizer (8. Oktober 2010)

deichschubser schrieb:


> bin ja großes Freund des de-brandings... aber hier:
> 
> PROFI Rad Ausstattung SPEZIALIZED !!
> 
> war ein Meister am Werke... rein vom Bild her, hätte ich den wa(h)ren Wert des edlen Stückes nie erkannt...






> Wir haben auch noch andere Mountainbikes für Frauen oder Männer, die noch nicht reingesetzt wurden.



Ich dachte Menschen dürfen bei ebay nicht gehandelt werden?


----------



## lordpoldy (8. Oktober 2010)

Ist dieses Fahrrad wirklich ein Specialized????


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2010)

Tja, da kann man mal sehen, auch TOP-Marken haben mal für den Baumarkt produziert...


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Oktober 2010)

kann es sein, dass die ganzen alten sitzdomkonstruktionen, egal von wem, irgentwie billig wirken?


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, geht mir auch oft so. Liegt aber bestimmt daran, dass die ganzen Billiganbieter dieses Design kopiert haben und das Gehirn diese Rahmenkonstruktionen automatisch mit unbrauchbarem Schrott verbindet.

NaitsirhC


----------



## morph027 (8. Oktober 2010)

Nur das die Kopien nix mit einem 4-Gelenker zu tun hatten  Die Baumarktdinger haben eigentlich nur einen bewgelichen Hauptrahmen, da man auf dem Hinterbau steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. Oktober 2010)

wie meinen? Antriebsschwinge?


----------



## morph027 (8. Oktober 2010)

Naja, zumindest die Baumarktdinger, die ich kenne, haben den Drehpunkt vorm Innenlager, also Innenlager fest an den Kettenstreben.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Oktober 2010)

ja, das ist ne antriebsschwinge...


----------



## morph027 (8. Oktober 2010)

Wieder was gelernt  Auf jeden Fall hat das Speci-Baumarkt-Ding mit dem FSR neben ner shice-Optik wenigstens halbwegs Funktion


----------



## John Oswald (8. Oktober 2010)

deichschubser schrieb:


> PROFI Rad Ausstattung SPEZIALIZED !!



Am Schluss schreibt er: "Wir haben auch noch andere Mountainbikes für Frauen oder Männer, die noch nicht reingesetzt wurden.."

_reingelegt_ würde wohl eher passen 

.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Oktober 2010)

ha! ein wortwitz!


----------



## Rob80DD (8. Oktober 2010)

Das Speci ist raus

Seltsam


----------



## Deleted 163458 (8. Oktober 2010)

Rob80DD schrieb:


> Das Speci ist raus
> 
> Seltsam


Liegt wohl daran, dass er die Paypal-Gebühren auf den Käufer umwälzen wollte. Das vertößt gegen die Richtlinien.


----------



## Rob80DD (8. Oktober 2010)

Hatte das Angebot nur leicht überflogen. Dann ist ja alles klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (8. Oktober 2010)

Stevens S9 schrieb:


> Das hier find ich auch sehr gut
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sport-Mord-Mount...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c57d65ce7







> Ab einem Auktionswert von 5,- lade ich den Käufer zur Bratwurst in einem Imbiß meiner Wahl ein. Ab 10,- gibts auch Pommes dazu!
> 
> Ab einem Auktionswert von 50,- gebe ich noch eine Flasche Jack Daniels "Single Barrel" 0,7 ltr dazu (Kann ich mir dann ja leisten).
> 
> Ab einem Auktionswert von 100,- werde ich die Einweisung des Käufers in eine geschlossene Psychiatrische Klinik beantragen!


----------



## Harvester (8. Oktober 2010)

Schöner, ehrlicher !!! Text


----------



## GrinZ (8. Oktober 2010)

Sogar schon ein Gebot  da will wohl jemand ne Wurst


----------



## ICON82 (9. Oktober 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-LTD-CC-jetz...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4153436dff

Also irgendwie finde ich das Ding lustig oder war das hier schon drinne?


----------



## heifisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Ebay schrieb:
			
		

> *ca 140Km gefahren! *



Ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Ebay schrieb:
			
		

> *Es befindet  sich im absolutem NEUzustand*


Hm.


----------



## ICON82 (9. Oktober 2010)

Zweifelst du etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinsel (9. Oktober 2010)

Die Bikemarktanzeige ist doch nicht kurios, er schreibt das das Bike zum besten angebot verkauft wir und hat einfach 12345 als preis eingegeben


----------



## LVM (13. Oktober 2010)

hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-S-wo...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c58001fd5

hatte einer glück!! da klauen sie dir sogar die kette vom rad, lassen aber  die gabel im rahmen, die man nur noch hätte rausziehen müssen...


----------



## dkc-live (14. Oktober 2010)

http://www.radsportteile.de/product...ing-MTB-Faltreifen-UST-Tubeless-26x22-24.html

ich habe 11 jahre verschlafen!



> Diesen Artikel haben wir am Montag, 20. September 2021 in unseren Katalog aufgenommen.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2010)

tja, so kanns gehen.


----------



## yuexel99 (15. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Suche nach neuen Laufrädern bin ich darauf gestoßen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/313735/cat/22
Die Fotos sind echt lustig!


----------



## DHK (15. Oktober 2010)

vielen dank, ich bin grad beim fruehstuecken..


----------



## cflenz (15. Oktober 2010)

yuexel99 schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach neuen Laufrädern bin ich darauf gestoßen:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/313735/cat/22
> Die Fotos sind echt lustig!



echt gut da fängt der tag doch schön an


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2010)

evilevo


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Oktober 2010)

Tut mir leid um´s Frühstück^^, wenn jemand seine Produkte so in Szene gesetzt haben will, ich vermittle gerne das Model.


----------



## herr-xy (15. Oktober 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-TOX-ENDURO...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5f8f81cc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob80DD (15. Oktober 2010)

Rahmenbruch ? Da fehlt ja gleich ein ganzes Stück. Wieso tauscht ers nicht selber um wenns so einfach sein soll und verkauft es danach??


----------



## lordpoldy (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte schon die ganze Zeit, da fehlt doch ein stück Rahmen und ich sehe nur eine Federgabel und keinen dämpfer... habe das mit dem Rahmenbruch doch glatt überlesen


----------



## Rob80DD (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mich nur wie er das hinbekommen hat mit dem Bruch bzw. der Lücke im Unterrohr ohne das sich das Oberrohr noch verbiegt.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch ganz einfach. Er wollte sich ein Stück als Andenken behalten und damit dann versuchen, bei Votec einen neuen zu bekommen.


----------



## Rob80DD (15. Oktober 2010)

Hab ihn grad mal gefragt wie das passiert ist. Mal sehn ob er antwortet.

Gruß 

Robert


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Oktober 2010)

Andere Idee: Er hat's geklaut und das um das Unterrohr gelegte Schloss rausgesägt...


----------



## Walli1 (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem Benutzernamen: Martin-the-psycho.... und dann noch ein Ossi....


----------



## enweh (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei genauer Betrachtung würde auch ich vermuten, daß mehr schlecht als recht gesägt wurde.
https://sites.google.com/site/electronymphomaniac/pics/P1010184.JPG


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Oktober 2010)

Walli1 schrieb:


> ... und dann noch ein Ossi....


War klar, dass das kommt. Ich sag nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (15. Oktober 2010)

ich tippe mal entgegen des allgemeinen konsens auf falsches landen, denn dadurch dürfte genau an dieser stelle eine zugbelastung entstehen,sodass es eben abreißt. Das die rohre ansonsten nicht sichtbar verbogen sind dürfte daran liegen, dass die rohe sich in sich nicht verbiegen werden sondern eher an den schweißnähten sodass es scheint als fehle ein stück


----------



## enweh (15. Oktober 2010)

Durchaus möglich, doch sollte man dann nicht auch Spuren zwischen Steuerrohr und Oberrohr erkennen? Auf der Oberseite müßte ja eine Materialquetschung erfolgt sein, weil sich der Winkel ändert. Aber wer weiß, wie aufnahmefähig die Schweißnähte bei solch kurzem Impuls sind.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Oktober 2010)

Könnte ja auch sein, dass sich da nur ein Haarriss gebildet hat und er diesen großzügig rausgeschnitten hat. So hat der Rahmen zumindest keinen Riss mehr.


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Oktober 2010)

Walli1 schrieb:


> Bei dem Benutzernamen: Martin-the-psycho.... und dann noch ein Ossi....



Wahr ja klar das das nen wessi sagt


----------



## Snap4x (15. Oktober 2010)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Wahr ja klar das das nen wessi sagt



Immer diese Ausländer...


----------



## bobons (16. Oktober 2010)

Verrückt, diese Kannonendealer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Griffe-MTB-/330482639852?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf24ce3ec.

Oder sind die mit Helium gefüllt und machen das Rad leichter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2010)

krasser preis für ein paar griffe.


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Oktober 2010)

rahmen mit helium füllen und abdichten für mehr airtime...


----------



## uli49 (17. Oktober 2010)

Was ist ein Vorlaufrad im Montanbyc?

Dient das den Jungs im Stahlwerk zur Schnapsgewinnung?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorlaufrad-Monta...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c162e6cad


----------



## Audix (17. Oktober 2010)

Sehr seltsam...
Er hats Anfang September schonmal verkauft...?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120614736542


----------



## Rob80DD (17. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal sein Bewertungen an. Der kauft wohl über nen Zweitnamen sein Zeug alles selber.


----------



## Rob80DD (17. Oktober 2010)

herr-xy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-TOX-ENDURO...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5f8f81cc



Hier ist die Antwort auf die Frage die ich ihm gestellt hab.

"Sehr  gute Frage, leider ist mir absolut gar nichts passiert. Das gute Stück  ist einfach mit einem lauten Knall gebrochen bei ganz normaler fahrt auf  der Straße...
Der Hersteller würde diesen aber gegen ein Fully für ein gewisses Entgelt tauschen."


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Oktober 2010)

ist meiner freundin aufgefallen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/George-Gina-Lucy...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item43a2642732

großartige produktfotos.


----------



## Trippi (18. Oktober 2010)

So toll scheinen die Bücher ja dann doch nicht gewesen zu sein...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Lehrbuch-Arbeitsbuch-Mittelstuffe-Deutsch-/120634056027?pt=Sach_Fachb%C3%BCcher&hash=item1c16599d5b


----------



## Lumbi (18. Oktober 2010)

Trippi schrieb:


> So toll scheinen die Bücher ja dann doch nicht gewesen zu sein...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Lehrbuch-Arbeitsbuch-Mittelstuffe-Deutsch-/120634056027?pt=Sach_Fachb%C3%BCcher&hash=item1c16599d5b


----------



## Deleted 163458 (18. Oktober 2010)

Trippi schrieb:


> So toll scheinen die Bücher ja dann doch nicht gewesen zu sein...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Lehrbuch-Arbeits...056027?pt=Sach_Fachbücher&hash=item1c16599d5b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (18. Oktober 2010)

*Fahrradsattelverlängerung?


*http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradsattelver...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c581f5e46


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2010)

man beachte den artikelstandort und deinen wohnort.


----------



## uli49 (18. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> man beachte den artikelstandort und deinen wohnort.



Reiner Zufall.


----------



## SteffenZ (19. Oktober 2010)

ein echtes MUST HAVE fürs gepflegte Bike....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Turbospoke-Fahrr...136445?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item483d107e7d


----------



## lordpoldy (19. Oktober 2010)

SteffenZ schrieb:


> ein echtes MUST HAVE fürs gepflegte Bike....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Turbospoke-Fahrr...136445?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item483d107e7d




Der knaller.... sofort der will haben effekt am start


----------



## Snap4x (19. Oktober 2010)

Das ist für die, denen eine Hope zu teuer ist


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Oktober 2010)

Rob80DD schrieb:


> Schau mal sein Bewertungen an. Der kauft wohl über nen Zweitnamen sein Zeug alles selber.



Das ist ja ein Betrüger, der schon fast wieder lustig ist...bewertet sich selbst auch noch immer mit dem gleichen Text als Käufer und Verkäufer...Leute gibts...tsts..."Danke für die gute Zusammenarbeit"... Da hat er in der Tat gut mit sich zusammengearbeitet


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (22. Oktober 2010)

kein bike, aber egal: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150507817557#description


----------



## Thomas (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

